# 2005 DA Standings



## BJ18

Just as a point of reference.  Good luck to everyone this weekend.  Sorry for the formatting.  It was formatted right when I submitted it.

*2005 BOYS DA STANDINGS
TEAM            GP  W  L   T   GF  GA GD PTS *
LAFC                  4     4   0    0   25     4     21    12
SD Surf              4     4   0    0    17     4     13    12
LA Galaxy         5     4    1    0    18     6     12    12
LA Galaxy SD   5     4    1    0    14     9      5     12
Albion                5     3    2    0    12     7      5     9
Real So Cal       4     2     1    1      6     9     -3    7
LAUFA              6     2     3    1     14    18    -4    7
Santa Barbara  4     1     1    2     6      5      1     5
FC Golden ST   4    0     1    3     6      9     -3    3
Strikers              5     1     4    0     3     10    -7     3
Pateadores        6     1     5    0    10    18    -8     3
Arsenal              4     0     3    1     1      14   -13    1
Nomads             4     0     4   0    2     23    21    0


----------



## Wez

Surprised there is only 13 teams.


----------



## Box2Box

Lafc and surf are 1 & 1A. I'm curious to see the result when they play. It looks as though lafc has picked up a few new players in the midfield since they last played.  But there is definitely a much more even competition with the rest of the teams.


----------



## ferbert

BJ18 said:


> Just as a point of reference.  Good luck to everyone this weekend.  Sorry for the formatting.  It was formatted right when I submitted it.
> 
> *2005 BOYS DA STANDINGS
> TEAM            GP  W  L   T   GF  GA GD PTS *
> LAFC                  4     4   0    0   25     4     21    12
> SD Surf              4     4   0    0    17     4     13    12
> LA Galaxy         5     4    1    0    18     6     12    12
> LA Galaxy SD   5     4    1    0    14     9      5     12
> Albion                5     3    2    0    12     7      5     9
> Real So Cal       4     2     1    1      6     9     -3    7
> LAUFA              6     2     3    1     14    18    -4    7
> Santa Barbara  4     1     1    2     6      5      1     5
> FC Golden ST   4    0     1    3     6      9     -3    3
> Strikers              5     1     4    0     3     10    -7     3
> Pateadores        6     1     5    0    10    18    -8     3
> Arsenal              4     0     3    1     1      14   -13    1
> Nomads             4     0     4   0    2     23    21    0


Hi BJ. Thank you to take your time to generate some kind of standings. Would you mind to update it. I had seen many up and downs lately with teams, very unpredictable. second half of the season will be very interesting. your game vs surf next week will be fun to watch too.


----------



## BJ18

ferbert said:


> Hi BJ. Thank you to take your time to generate some kind of standings. Would you mind to update it. I had seen many up and downs lately with teams, very unpredictable. second half of the season will be very interesting. your game vs surf next week will be fun to watch too.


Yes, I will update it after this weekend.  Looks like you guys have things moving in the right direction.  Congrats!


----------



## BJ18

ferbert said:


> Hi BJ. Thank you to take your time to generate some kind of standings. Would you mind to update it. I had seen many up and downs lately with teams, very unpredictable. second half of the season will be very interesting. your game vs surf next week will be fun to watch too.


Actually, here you go!


----------



## ferbert

Thanks bro. I think teams are starting to show some results. 1st round is at the most part to test the waves out, 2nd round will be more like what each team really has.
I am very anxious to play your team again, can't wait. 
I think Strikers has more than what they had shown, Albion and FCGS too. like I said, second part of this journey will be very interesting.  if you happen to record your game vs Surf, please share the link to us. that game will be good. Ill do the same vs our game vs LA Galaxy 
Cheers


----------



## ferbert

LAFC 3-0 over Surf & LAUFA 5-1 over LA Galaxy. 

Goleador DA:

Robert Willcot (LAFC) 15 goals
Alexis Lopez (LAUFA) 12 goals 
Miles Mukherjea-Gehrig (Surf) 10 goals
Miles Imparato (SD Galaxy) 8 goals
Jonathan Ruvalcaba (LA Galaxy) 7 goals


----------



## BJ18

Updated standings...


----------



## BJ18

Updated by Points/Game.


----------



## espola

If it's all about Development, why does DA have standings?


----------



## ferbert

BJ18 said:


> Updated by Points/Game.[/QU
> THANKS BJ


----------



## ferbert

espola said:


> If it's all about Development, why does DA have standings?


aren't official espola. BJ made them as a point of reference.


----------



## YaYaTorres

BJ18 said:


> Updated by Points/Game.


BJ18 - Thanks for spending time to do this. Now that the 1st half of the season is over, any chance you could update list and include the top (2) scorers on each team?


----------



## BJ18

YaYaTorres said:


> BJ18 - Thanks for spending time to do this. Now that the 1st half of the season is over, any chance you could update list and include the top (2) scorers on each team?


Attached are the updated standings.  I will add the scorers later today when I have a bit more time.  Enjoy!


----------



## BJ18

Here is the list of top scorers by team.


----------



## YaYaTorres

BJ18
Thanks for doing this. Very interesting.
Clearly LAFC is the most dominant. The (3) SD teams at the top look like they are all equal. Would be interesting if they could form a "super team" like LAFC in that south region.
I have a feeling the OC teams will make a huge comeback as they have some incredible talent on those teams. Same with LAGalaxy.


----------



## xav10

YaYaTorres said:


> BJ18
> Thanks for doing this. Very interesting.
> Clearly LAFC is the most dominant. The (3) SD teams at the top look like they are all equal. Would be interesting if they could form a "super team" like LAFC in that south region.
> I have a feeling the OC teams will make a huge comeback as they have some incredible talent on those teams. Same with LAGalaxy.


The one thing we know doesn’t matter in development at U13 is the win-loss record.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

xav10 said:


> The one thing we know doesn’t matter in development at U13 is the win-loss record.


How about the 47 goal differential?  That’s directly associated with development wouldn’t you say?  Or are you just in denial xav10? Cause I truly believe these LAFC kids are the best around..  go watch them play.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Bj18 

Keep doing what you’re doing. Thank you.


----------



## xav10

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> How about the 47 goal differential?  That’s directly associated with development wouldn’t you say?  Or are you just in denial xav10? Cause I truly believe these LAFC kids are the best around..  go watch them play.


I believe most of that team arrived there this summer, correct? And they were dominating by day one. I agree that they’re the best around. But I believe that’s called “scouting,” not development.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

xav10 said:


> I believe most of that team arrived there this summer, correct? And they were dominating by day one. I agree that they’re the best around. But I believe that’s called “scouting,” not development.


Excellent point xavi10. 
I agree with you. You make a valid point. 
Except for the fact that the original 2004 LAFC boys are damn good.. the original 2005 LAFC boys are damn good.. and their new arrival 2006 LAFC boys are damn good. All three of these teams kick ass continuously every game day. Now for sake of argument we can disregard the 2006’s cause they’re new.. but then how do you explain the existing 04 and 05 team? There are still players on these teams who are originals. They were playing before LAFC even had their name made up. They were playing when Joey Cascio was their only coach. I’m talking about over two years ago...  there’s still about 7 to 10 of these boys who were the very first originals. The originals of the originals. And I’m giving these boys the respect they deserve. So if you hate LAFC cause they win or you hate LAFC cause they recruit or you hate LAFC cause they’re MLS..  I don’t care what your reasons; I will stick up for these boys. I’ve watched them before there was a stadium. I’ve watched them before they had a name. I’ve watched them before they had a home to practice on. I’ve watched them four to five nights a week busting their butts for over two years...  so if you think I care that they recruit but not develop?  You’re wrong Sir. I’m happy they recruit only the best and develop only the best.


----------



## xav10

L


Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Excellent point xavi10.
> I agree with you. You make a valid point.
> Except for the fact that the original 2004 LAFC boys are damn good.. the original 2005 LAFC boys are damn good.. and their new arrival 2006 LAFC boys are damn good. All three of these teams kick ass continuously every game day. Now for sake of argument we can disregard the 2006’s cause they’re new.. but then how do you explain the existing 04 and 05 team? There are still players on these teams who are originals. They were playing before LAFC even had their name made up. They were playing when Joey Cascio was their only coach. I’m talking about over two years ago...  there’s still about 7 to 10 of these boys who were the very first originals. The originals of the originals. And I’m giving these boys the respect they deserve. So if you hate LAFC cause they win or you hate LAFC cause they recruit or you hate LAFC cause they’re MLS..  I don’t care what your reasons; I will stick up for these boys. I’ve watched them before there was a stadium. I’ve watched them before they had a name. I’ve watched them before they had a home to practice on. I’ve watched them four to five nights a week busting their butts for over two years...  so if you think I care that they recruit but not develop?  You’re wrong Sir. I’m happy they recruit only the best and develop only the best.


Love your passion! They deserve much respect, no doubt. I was just looking from the very wide angle of developing US players to international excellence, which we struggle with. Are these kids undergoing the technical development of skills which will permit them to be on a national team which is a world leader, or are they developing the skills which will bring them to the world’s best leagues? Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Distraction

YaYaTorres said:


> The (3) SD teams at the top look like they are all equal. Would be interesting if they could form a "super team" like LAFC in that south region.


Surf is hard at work at just that task. Last summer they picked up three top players (Albion 05 striker, Albion 04 central mid, LAFC d-mid). This November they grabbed two from the Chula Vista 04s. Now they are working on two more pieces of the puzzle to shore up their defense. If they pull it off it will be quite a coup.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

xav10 said:


> L
> 
> Love your passion! They deserve much respect, no doubt. I was just looking from the very wide angle of developing US players to international excellence, which we struggle with. Are these kids undergoing the technical development of skills which will permit them to be on a national team which is a world leader, or are they developing the skills which will bring them to the world’s best leagues? Time will tell I guess.


Xav10
I agree with you 100%
Everyday I wonder are these kids really getting trained?  The answer is I just don’t know. I don’t think anyone really knows. But what bothers me is if LAFC can get it right and with Surf trying to get it right and all these other DA teams trying to do just that,  then why can’t our national teams get it right.  I think these US scouts should recruit these young boys right now!!  Yes the eleven and twelve yr olds right now too!!  But they’re not doing that. They’re grabbing the wrong kids. Well at least that’s my opinion. If LAFC is tearing it up on every game day and I was a Scout, well guess where I would be?  I’d be watching them play and I would grab the whole lot. Kill more than two birds with one stone. But they’re not doing that. I don’t know what’s wrong with our system but I do know it lacks common sense sometimes.


----------



## Wez

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Excellent point xavi10.
> I agree with you. You make a valid point.
> Except for the fact that the original 2004 LAFC boys are damn good.. the original 2005 LAFC boys are damn good.. and their new arrival 2006 LAFC boys are damn good. All three of these teams kick ass continuously every game day. Now for sake of argument we can disregard the 2006’s cause they’re new.. but then how do you explain the existing 04 and 05 team? There are still players on these teams who are originals. They were playing before LAFC even had their name made up. They were playing when Joey Cascio was their only coach. I’m talking about over two years ago...  there’s still about 7 to 10 of these boys who were the very first originals. The originals of the originals. And I’m giving these boys the respect they deserve. So if you hate LAFC cause they win or you hate LAFC cause they recruit or you hate LAFC cause they’re MLS..  I don’t care what your reasons; I will stick up for these boys. I’ve watched them before there was a stadium. I’ve watched them before they had a name. I’ve watched them before they had a home to practice on. I’ve watched them four to five nights a week busting their butts for over two years...  so if you think I care that they recruit but not develop?  You’re wrong Sir. I’m happy they recruit only the best and develop only the best.


I must have missed the part where Xav said he hated LAFC...


----------



## xav10

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Xav10
> I agree with you 100%
> Everyday I wonder are these kids really getting trained?  The answer is I just don’t know. I don’t think anyone really knows. But what bothers me is if LAFC can get it right and with Surf trying to get it right and all these other DA teams trying to do just that,  then why can’t our national teams get it right.  I think these US scouts should recruit these young boys right now!!  Yes the eleven and twelve yr olds right now too!!  But they’re not doing that. They’re grabbing the wrong kids. Well at least that’s my opinion. If LAFC is tearing it up on every game day and I was a Scout, well guess where I would be?  I’d be watching them play and I would grab the whole lot. Kill more than two birds with one stone. But they’re not doing that. I don’t know what’s wrong with our system but I do know it lacks common sense sometimes.


I think we have too big of a country maybe. In Germany, they appointed a national soccer "czar" 10 years ago who implemented national identification and training programs, culminating in a world cup. England has similar standards and requirements.
Here, too much geography to cover all the areas where great players are and too many different philosophies of training. There is no US identity where those kids from LAFC or wherever can be brought together and trained in our system...we don't have a system!


----------



## YaYaTorres

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Xav10
> I agree with you 100%
> Everyday I wonder are these kids really getting trained?  The answer is I just don’t know. I don’t think anyone really knows. But what bothers me is if LAFC can get it right and with Surf trying to get it right and all these other DA teams trying to do just that,  then why can’t our national teams get it right.  I think these US scouts should recruit these young boys right now!!  Yes the eleven and twelve yr olds right now too!!  But they’re not doing that. They’re grabbing the wrong kids. Well at least that’s my opinion. If LAFC is tearing it up on every game day and I was a Scout, well guess where I would be?  I’d be watching them play and I would grab the whole lot. Kill more than two birds with one stone. But they’re not doing that. I don’t know what’s wrong with our system but I do know it lacks common sense sometimes.


They (US Soccer) is doing just that (But at an older age)-- The most recent 03 National Team pool had I think (8) LA Galaxy players on it. You would have to assume its because they are the best DA team at that age group and their birth year is in the rotation for U15.
Nobody on this board would argue that LAFC was able to collect a pool of players which at this point is hands down the best "Team" right now. However, if you pooled the two or three best players from Albion, Surf, LAGSD, Strikers, Pats could you honestly say LAFC would be steamrolling? (and thats only the south teams). Remember, thats the very question scouts need to address. -- Lastly, U13 is too young to annoint any kids right now and its only been half a season.


----------



## mahrez

YaYaTorres said:


> They (US Soccer) is doing just that (But at an older age)-- The most recent 03 National Team pool had I think (8) LA Galaxy players on it. You would have to assume its because they are the best DA team at that age group and their birth year is in the rotation for U15.
> Nobody on this board would argue that LAFC was able to collect a pool of players which at this point is hands down the best "Team" right now. However, if you pooled the two or three best players from Albion, Surf, LAGSD, Strikers, Pats could you honestly say LAFC would be steamrolling? (and thats only the south teams). Remember, thats the very question scouts need to address. -- Lastly, U13 is too young to annoint any kids right now and its only been half a season.


Ussda has one full time scout for the entire Western region and a bunch of part timers.    They don't have enough resouces to id more kids from a broader base so what happens is selection tends to be a limited scope focusing on too few.    The selection process is flawed, realizes on who knows who more,  and scouts unevenly in favor of the more known entrenched clubs.

When there is more than a couple of players from the same team out of a pool of 100's of  clubs I don't care how good the team might be but the scouts obviously missed some of there marks, you only have to see what players stood out at the latest event to see that was the case.


----------



## SoccerisFun

YaYaTorres said:


> Nobody on this board would argue that LAFC was able to collect a pool of players which at this point is hands down the best "Team" right now. However, if you pooled the two or three best players from Albion, Surf, LAGSD, Strikers, Pats could you honestly say LAFC would be steamrolling? (and thats only the south teams).


I am not sure I understand your logic here or if it even makes sense.  Couldn't you say the same thing about the LA teams?  For example,  if you pooled the best players from LAFC, Galaxy, and LAUFA the south teams wouldn't have a chance.   I don't necessarily believe that but I'm following your logic.   

The point I would make is that the talent is too spread out.  Realistically, you only have enough talent to make 3-4 really good DA teams.  Teams that could compete nationally and be very hard to beat.  Teams that scouts would be silly not to come watch.  

Right now, LAFC plays the best style of soccer and does better executing what their coaches teach.  It's not just about talent.  Although, you could say that in a few case against the bottom teams like Nomads, Arsenal, etc.  And as you mentioned, the season is still young and I expect other teams to start playing better.  It's hard to play at such a high level and continue that over a 8-9 month season.


----------



## Runuts

YaYaTorres said:


> They (US Soccer) is doing just that (But at an older age)-- The most recent 03 National Team pool had I think (8) LA Galaxy players on it. You would have to assume its because they are the best DA team at that age group and their birth year is in the rotation for U15.
> Nobody on this board would argue that LAFC was able to collect a pool of players which at this point is hands down the best "Team" right now. However, if you pooled the two or three best players from Albion, Surf, LAGSD, Strikers, Pats could you honestly say LAFC would be steamrolling? (and thats only the south teams). Remember, thats the very question scouts need to address. -- Lastly, U13 is too young to annoint any kids right now and its only been half a season.


How many of the 8 Galaxy 03 players is in the final 20 for the Nike U17 friendlies? None, This is the group that will make up the U17 team next seasons. Only 1 03 from FC Dallas is on the squad he was one of the stand out at the last camp..
So far this season training camp and National Pool players are mostly coaches pick.


----------



## Runuts

U.S. U-17 Men's National Team head coach John Hackworth has named a final 20-player roster for the 2017 Nike International Friendlies, which run from Nov. 29-Dec. 3 at Premier Sports Complex in Lakewood Ranch, Florida.

*U.S. U-17 MNT 2017 Nike International Friendlies Roster by Position:*
GOALKEEPERS (2): Damian Las (Chicago Fire; Norridge, Ill.), Kashope Oladapo (Portland Timbers; Happy Valley, Ore.)

DEFENDERS (6): Axel Alejandre (FC United Soccer Club; Chicago, Ill.), Sebastian Anderson (Colorado Rapids; Highlands Ranch, Co.), George Bello (Atlanta United FC; Douglasville, Ga.), Mason Judge (Chargers Soccer Club; Tampa, Fla.), Kenny Nielsen (Pateadores; Irvine, Calif.), Joseph Scally (New York City FC; Lake Grove, N.Y.)

MIDFIELDERS (6): Joshua Atencio (Seattle Sounders FC; Bellevue, Wash.), Gianluca Busio (Sporting Kansas City; Greenboro, NC), Adam Saldana (Real So Cal; Panorama City, Calif.), Gilbert Fuentes Perez (San Jose Earthquakes; Tracy, Calif.), Maximilian Goeggel (VFB Stuttgart; San Francisco, Calif.), Peter Stroud (New York Red Bulls; Chester, NJ)

FORWARDS (6): Julian Gaines (Lonestar Soccer Club; Austin, Tex.), Cade Hagan (Sockers FC; Naperville, Ill.), Diego Lopez (FC Golden State; Chino, Calif.), Alfonso Ocampo-Chavez (Seattle Sounders FC; Fresno, Calif.), Dante Sealy (FC Dallas; Frisco, Tex.), Ray Serrano (Seattle Sounders FC; Graham, Wash.)

The 2017 Nike International Friendlies will feature three doubleheaders, with the USA playing the evening game of each match day. The U.S. will face England on Wednesday, Nov. 29 (7 p.m. ET), Netherlands on Friday, Dec. 1 (7 p.m. ET) and close out the competition against Brazil on Sunday, Dec. 3 (5 p.m. ET). All six matches will be live streamed on U.S. Soccer's Facebook Page, YouTube channel, and ussoccer.com.

*Development Academy Ties:*


All 20 players on the roster have ties to the U.S. Soccer Development Academy.
The roster includes two players who have signed professional contracts as MLS Homegrown Players: George Bello (Atlanta United FC) and Gianluca Busio (Sporting Kansas City)
Bello is the only DA Champion on the roster, helping lead Atlanta United FC to the 2017 U-15/16 Development Academy national title.
Forward Alfonso Ocampo Chavez paces the roster with four seasons spent with a Development Academy club; Ocampo Chavez spent three seasons with Merced Atlas Soccer Academy before moving up to Seattle Sounders FC, where he is currently in the midst of his second season.
At the end of the 2016-17 Academy season, five players were named an Academy U-15/16 Best XI selection to their respective conference, in their respective positions: Axel Alejandre (Central), George Bello (East), Mason Judge (East), Gianluca Busio (Central) and Damian Las (Central).
Along with the Sounders trio, a total of 12 players on the USA roster represent Development Academy clubs in Major League Soccer: defenders Sebastian Anderson (Colorado Rapids), George Bello (Atlanta United FC) and Joseph Scally (New York City FC), midfielders Joshua Atencio (Seattle Sounders FC), Gilbert Fuentes Perez (San Jose Earthquakes) and Peter Stroud (New York Red Bulls), and forwards Busio (Sporting Kansas City), Alfonso Ocampo Chavez (Seattle Sounders FC) and Dante Sealy (FC Dallas).
*Roster Notes:*


Fourteen of the 20 players were part of the team that finished runner up to Mexico at the 2017 CONCACAF U-15 Championship in August, while sixteen were part of the team that took home the Torneo delle Nazioni championship trophy.
Maximillian Goeggel is currently the only player plying his trade internationally, playing in VFB Stuttgart's youth system.
MLS club Seattle Sounders FC has the largest representation of players with three: Joshua Atencio, Alfonso Ocampo Chavez and Ray Serrano.
Forward Dante Sealy is the only 2003 birth year players on the roster.


----------



## YaYaTorres

SoccerisFun said:


> I am not sure I understand your logic here or if it even makes sense.  Couldn't you say the same thing about the LA teams?  For example,  if you pooled the best players from LAFC, Galaxy, and LAUFA the south teams wouldn't have a chance.   I don't necessarily believe that but I'm following your logic.
> 
> The point I would make is that the talent is too spread out.  Realistically, you only have enough talent to make 3-4 really good DA teams.  Teams that could compete nationally and be very hard to beat.  Teams that scouts would be silly not to come watch.
> 
> Right now, LAFC plays the best style of soccer and does better executing what their coaches teach.  It's not just about talent.  Although, you could say that in a few case against the bottom teams like Nomads, Arsenal, etc.  And as you mentioned, the season is still young and I expect other teams to start playing better.  It's hard to play at such a high level and continue that over a 8-9 month season.


You are arguing my point. Dr. Hurtz was saying that US scouts should kill two birds with one stone by simply focusing on LAFC since they are the dominant team right now. 
If you look what I'm saying, I agree with you. If you pooled the best players North or South, LAFC would not steamroll, so to speak. Focusing on LAFC gives scouts a false sense as the other talented top 10% is spread out on other 12 teams.


----------



## YaYaTorres

T


Runuts said:


> How many of the 8 Galaxy 03 players is in the final 20 for the Nike U17 friendlies? None, This is the group that will make up the U17 team next seasons. Only 1 03 from FC Dallas is on the squad he was one of the stand out at the last camp..
> So far this season training camp and National Pool players are mostly coaches pick.


The 03 example is a totally different age group from Nike Friendlies and the US camp I was speaking of happened recently (last couple of weeks or so) in Chula Vista. If anything could be argued, The 03 Galaxy team took up the bulk of Spots available for Cal South kids under Dr. Hurtz notion that the dominant team should supply the most Candidates. Again, this may be a false pretense, since the MLS clubs act as all star teams with evenly distributed talent. The other DA clubs still fill spots with kids that may not be at the level of MLS but we shouldn't ignore the op kids on those teams.


----------



## Runuts

*U17s defeated 5-1 at 2017 Nike Friendlies*

LAKEWOOD RANCH, Florida - The word of the night was unacceptable. U.S. U17 Men’s National Team head coach John Hackworth uttered it multiple times in describing the 1-5 loss to Netherlands at the 2017 Nike International Friendlies. 

The U.S. was played off the pitch for most of the game. A late strike from Alfonso Ocampo Chavez gave the U.S. a positive to hold onto from the outing, but the night would better be classified as a learning experience or a punch in the mouth for a young squad that did not look up to the quality needed to play at the international level. 

“I learned a lot, to be fair, and I learned that we have a lot of work to do,” Hackworth told TopDrawerSoccer after the game when asked what he learned from that performance. “We have some young players that we needed to give an opportunity to to see if they were ready for this moment. Clearly, the moment got the best of them. I don’t think that was a good performance especially the start of the game. Until they go through that experience, it’s impossible for me to tell if they are going to handle it the right way or not. I feel it’s tough for them. They’re young kids. I’m sure this is a big moment in their lives. This occasion and the moment got the best of them.” 

The night started terribly for USA with a mistake from goalkeeper Kashope Oladapo giving the Netherlands an indirect free kick from the center of the six-yard box. The visitors converted on the set piece inside three minutes. It didn’t get much better for USA after that. 

Netherlands extended the lead in the 20th minute on an unmarked header off a cross. USA could not get their footing and fell behind 3-0 on a deflected shot in the 30th minute. 

It nearly got completely out-of-hand at the end of the first half when Netherlands picked off a pass in the center of the field and looked free on a breakaway, but Mason Judge did well to recover and block the shot. A minute later, the USA gave away possession in the defensive third and required a good stop from Oladapo to keep it 3-0. He had to make another save in the 38th minute as Netherlands was again running free at the U.S. goal down the right channel. 

“The key is that the players who were on the field tonight need to reflect and have some resolve and answer,” Hackworth said. “We will have to look at it very hard to see the specific areas where they need to take the step and improve. The hard part is we play Brazil so another really hard test. Hopefully we can put on a much better performance because that was unacceptable.”

The U.S. starting line-up on Friday featured many new faces compared to the group that played on Wednesday against England. After the loss to England, USA coach John Hackworth mentioned that he wanted to get a look at new faces during this game. The result from the opening 40minute half was not positive as they lacked much cohesion and struggled to keep the ball against Netherlands during the first half. The frustration, and the 0-3 deficit, had the USA subs warming up in the 32nd minute.

“That was a good team,” Hackworth said about the opponent. “You can’t gift a team at that level the kind of goals that we did. The first two goals were completely unacceptable. They have some really good quality. Their fourth goal was exceptional. They’re a very good team. That’s what we want. That’s what we need to test ourselves against. From that regard, it’s great to have opponents like that come to Nike Friendlies. You can see what a big difference there is [between the two teams] at this point. It’s a challenge to our coaching staff and the players themselves. We have a lot of work to do.”

Rey Serrano had a chance to pull one back early in the second half but the Netherlands goalkeeper made a good diving save to keep USA off the scoresheet. 

Netherlands extended the lead minutes later with another goal from the top of the 18-yard box with little pressure on the dribbler and a clean look on the net. Damian Las, who came on to start the second half, did not have a chance on making the save. Netherlands scored their last goal in the 64th minute. 

USA managed to pull one back in the 74th minute when Alfonso Ocampo Chavez scored on a nice finish to salvage some positivity from the rough night. 

“Just to try to get these guys to forget about this a little bit,” Hackworth said about his approach for Sunday. “I don’t think they are playing their best (through the first two games of the Nike Friendlies). I’ve seen them play some really good games. I know they have it in them.” 

USA is back in action on Sunday against Brazil to wrap up the 2017 Nike Friendlies. Brazil defeated England 2-1 on Friday. Brazil is 2-0 at the event and sitting in first place heading into the final day of action.


----------



## mahrez

Runuts said:


> *U17s defeated 5-1 at 2017 Nike Friendlies*
> 
> LAKEWOOD RANCH, Florida - The word of the night was unacceptable. U.S. U17 Men’s National Team head coach John Hackworth uttered it multiple times in describing the 1-5 loss to Netherlands at the 2017 Nike International Friendlies.
> 
> The U.S. was played off the pitch for most of the game. A late strike from Alfonso Ocampo Chavez gave the U.S. a positive to hold onto from the outing, but the night would better be classified as a learning experience or a punch in the mouth for a young squad that did not look up to the quality needed to play at the international level.
> 
> “I learned a lot, to be fair, and I learned that we have a lot of work to do,” Hackworth told TopDrawerSoccer after the game when asked what he learned from that performance. “We have some young players that we needed to give an opportunity to to see if they were ready for this moment. Clearly, the moment got the best of them. I don’t think that was a good performance especially the start of the game. Until they go through that experience, it’s impossible for me to tell if they are going to handle it the right way or not. I feel it’s tough for them. They’re young kids. I’m sure this is a big moment in their lives. This occasion and the moment got the best of them.”
> 
> The night started terribly for USA with a mistake from goalkeeper Kashope Oladapo giving the Netherlands an indirect free kick from the center of the six-yard box. The visitors converted on the set piece inside three minutes. It didn’t get much better for USA after that.
> 
> Netherlands extended the lead in the 20th minute on an unmarked header off a cross. USA could not get their footing and fell behind 3-0 on a deflected shot in the 30th minute.
> 
> It nearly got completely out-of-hand at the end of the first half when Netherlands picked off a pass in the center of the field and looked free on a breakaway, but Mason Judge did well to recover and block the shot. A minute later, the USA gave away possession in the defensive third and required a good stop from Oladapo to keep it 3-0. He had to make another save in the 38th minute as Netherlands was again running free at the U.S. goal down the right channel.
> 
> “The key is that the players who were on the field tonight need to reflect and have some resolve and answer,” Hackworth said. “We will have to look at it very hard to see the specific areas where they need to take the step and improve. The hard part is we play Brazil so another really hard test. Hopefully we can put on a much better performance because that was unacceptable.”
> 
> The U.S. starting line-up on Friday featured many new faces compared to the group that played on Wednesday against England. After the loss to England, USA coach John Hackworth mentioned that he wanted to get a look at new faces during this game. The result from the opening 40minute half was not positive as they lacked much cohesion and struggled to keep the ball against Netherlands during the first half. The frustration, and the 0-3 deficit, had the USA subs warming up in the 32nd minute.
> 
> “That was a good team,” Hackworth said about the opponent. “You can’t gift a team at that level the kind of goals that we did. The first two goals were completely unacceptable. They have some really good quality. Their fourth goal was exceptional. They’re a very good team. That’s what we want. That’s what we need to test ourselves against. From that regard, it’s great to have opponents like that come to Nike Friendlies. You can see what a big difference there is [between the two teams] at this point. It’s a challenge to our coaching staff and the players themselves. We have a lot of work to do.”
> 
> Rey Serrano had a chance to pull one back early in the second half but the Netherlands goalkeeper made a good diving save to keep USA off the scoresheet.
> 
> Netherlands extended the lead minutes later with another goal from the top of the 18-yard box with little pressure on the dribbler and a clean look on the net. Damian Las, who came on to start the second half, did not have a chance on making the save. Netherlands scored their last goal in the 64th minute.
> 
> USA managed to pull one back in the 74th minute when Alfonso Ocampo Chavez scored on a nice finish to salvage some positivity from the rough night.
> 
> “Just to try to get these guys to forget about this a little bit,” Hackworth said about his approach for Sunday. “I don’t think they are playing their best (through the first two games of the Nike Friendlies). I’ve seen them play some really good games. I know they have it in them.”
> 
> USA is back in action on Sunday against Brazil to wrap up the 2017 Nike Friendlies. Brazil defeated England 2-1 on Friday. Brazil is 2-0 at the event and sitting in first place heading into the final day of action.


This "friendly" " showcased" how badly the divide is between the USA and international standard youth teams at certain ages.

Looked liked men vs boys, USA totally outclassed, woefully defending, much too slow, touch missing, etc.

We really need to revamp the selection process, training, and camps.  I hope ussf follows through and does take the well known coaches and director's out of influencing the selection, training, and teams and turn that process over to independent third parties.  Retreading the same coaches and limiting the training pools to a limited scope of players is not working.


----------



## xav10

YaYaTorres said:


> You are arguing my point. Dr. Hurtz was saying that US scouts should kill two birds with one stone by simply focusing on LAFC since they are the dominant team right now.
> If you look what I'm saying, I agree with you. If you pooled the best players North or South, LAFC would not steamroll, so to speak. Focusing on LAFC gives scouts a false sense as the other talented top 10% is spread out on other 12 teams.


By definition, the kids who are dominant at 12 years old (ie LAFC) will not, except for 1 or 2 exceptions, be the kids who are dominant by 17 and 18. If you are not looking for the kids with potential who need development to be better later, than you are doing a disservice to youth soccer in the US, ignoring the kids with more potential while seeking glory today with your dominant team.


----------



## Runuts

LAKEWOOD RANCH, Florida - The U.S. U17 Men’s National Team battled to a 1-1 draw against Brazil in the final game of the 2017 U17 Nike Friendlies. Brazil won the tournament after wins over the Netherlands and England in the previous two games. USA finished with an 0-2-1 record from the three games. 

Brazil scored first in the 15th minute. Peter Stroud commit a foul about 40 yards from the goal. USA was in a zonal marking scheme and did not match up well in the key areas. Brazil scored on a header than Damian Las could not save. 

USA controlled the ball for much of the first half, but did not generate many scoring opportunities. Gilbert Fuentes had a couple of looks from about 20 yards out, but both of his shots were blocked. Cade Hagan had the best shot of the first half in the 20th minute, but his effort went wide of the post. 

In the second half, USA was by far the better side. The intensity and pace of the game picked up, which played to USA’s strengths in the attacking third. Alfonso Ocampo-Chavez had the first chance of the second half when he linked up with Fuentes at the top of the box. The quick combination resulted in Ocampo-Chavez getting a shot on goal from 12 yards out, but the goalkeeper for Brazil was quick off his line and blocked the shot. 

Diego Lopez entered the game for Hagan in the 52nd minute. He scored in the 54th minute. 

The FC Golden State forward scored on his first touch of the game. The play started on a corner kick from Fuentes. The San Jose Earthquakes playmaker delivered a great ball to Axel Alejandre who put a shot on frame. Lopez poked the ball past the goalkeeper and into the net. 

In the 61st minute, Lopez nearly stole the victory for USA. The tall striker caught the Brazil goalkeeper being casual as they tried to swing the ball across the field. Lopez pressed hard and forced an awkward pass to the center back, who tripped up on his first touch. Lopez poked the ball off of him and drilled a shot, but it hit off the goalkeeper’s body. 

USA had the run of play late in the game, but they could not find a final shot to make the difference in the game. Brazil came up with a couple of blocks, and effectively killed off some of the clock with dribbling to the corners. 

In the final seconds, USA looked to have a chance to find the winner when they were given a free kick from 28 yards out, which is Gianluca Busio’s wheelhouse. However, Busio’s shot hit off the header of one of the defenders in the wall after they kept encroaching on the set piece. Busio and the USA squad were visibly frustrated that the referee allowed the wall to move within the 10 yards, and then the center referee blew the whistle to end the contest at 1-1. 

This was the first event for the 2002 birth year players under the U17 moniker. This group will be preparing for the next two years for the 2019 U17 World Cup. In the immediate future, the group will get together again in January for a domestic camp in Florida.


----------



## mid10

http://www.sportsclubstats.com/You/USSDABoys.html


----------



## osvaldo

mid10 said:


> http://www.sportsclubstats.com/You/USSDABoys.html


LAFC 3-1 over Pats, U13


----------



## BJ18

osvaldo said:


> LAFC 3-1 over Pats, U13


Updated standings after the weekend.


----------



## mid10

http://www.sportsclubstats.com/You/USSDABoys.html


----------



## mid10

Updated table: http://www.sportsclubstats.com/You/USSDABoys.html


----------



## BJ18

Updated standings with some minor GD corrections.


----------



## BJ18

After this weekend.........


----------



## PIRLO

Surf on a roll right now.I think they have all the ingredients to beat LAFC.We shall See!!!


----------



## Box2Box

PIRLO said:


> Surf on a roll right now.I think they have all the ingredients to beat LAFC.We shall See!!!


Both teams look pretty even right now. I can see a high scoring game


----------



## BJ18

Updated standings.


----------



## Advantage

Any insight as to what is happening at LAFC. Players leaving 
To tryout different academies
Are players being cut?


----------



## osvaldo

Advantage said:


> Any insight as to what is happening at LAFC. Players leaving
> To tryout different academies
> Are players being cut?


Nothing burger


----------



## Lambchop

osvaldo said:


> Nothing burger


Off topic,  any news from US soccer about what clubs will be expanding their DA or starting it up for the 2018 season?  Wasn't announcement supposed to be released in February?  I guess one more day before the announcement .


----------



## xav10

Advantage said:


> Any insight as to what is happening at LAFC. Players leaving
> To tryout different academies
> Are players being cut?


Heading toward spring, kids who don’t feel a significant part of the future start to look around. Seems only natural and not confined to LAFC.


----------



## BJ18

xav10 said:


> Heading toward spring, kids who don’t feel a significant part of the future start to look around. Seems only natural and not confined to LAFC.


Updated standings.


----------



## ferbert

BJ18 said:


> Updated standings.


good work BJ! 
Hopefully or game doesn't get canceled due to the rain forecast for tomorrow. it will be a nice game.


----------



## BJ18

ferbert said:


> good work BJ!
> Hopefully or game doesn't get canceled due to the rain forecast for tomorrow. it will be a nice game.


----------



## osvaldo

What a game! LAFC 3-2 over Surf


----------



## Box2Box

osvaldo said:


> What a game! LAFC 3-2 over Surf


Care to share some key moments


----------



## SoccerisFun

osvaldo said:


> What a game! LAFC 3-2 over Surf


Surf 04s destroyed the LAFC 04s today!! So much for Surf's 04s being mediocre.  And Surf's 05s had way more chances than LAFC's 05s but strong play from the LAFC keeper kept them in the game.  Surf deserved to win that game too!


----------



## Fishme1

SoccerisFun said:


> Surf 04s destroyed the LAFC 04s today!! So much for Surf's 04s being mediocre.  And Surf's 05s had way more chances than LAFC's 05s but strong play from the LAFC keeper kept them in the game.  Surf deserved to win that game too!


How come Jacob is only brought from AZ when you guys play against Galaxy or LAFC ? Did you guys use him for the Galaxy Cup too? Didn’t see him there. Surf 04 did have a better game then LAFC 04. They did some homework. LAFC 05 dominated surf05. Even when surf  had the advantage after LAFC red card.


----------



## PIRLO

Box2Box said:


> Care to share some key moments


I would love to.Surf dominated 1st half.Should have been up more than 1-0.Had opportunities to go up 2-0.Own goal and LAFC substitutions turned the game around!Classy freekick by #8  Diego.30yrd sctreamer by the right back.Surf penalty and opportunities to tie.I was very impressed with LAFC  reaction to being  a goal down.Great game!!!04s Surf  demolished LAFC 5-0 Could have been more!!


----------



## PIRLO

Fishme1 said:


> How come Jacob is only brought from AZ when you guys play against Galaxy or LAFC ? Did you guys use him for the Galaxy Cup too? Didn’t see him there. Surf 04 did have a better game then LAFC 04. They did some homework. LAFC 05 dominated surf05. Even when surf  had the advantage after LAFC red card.


Dude are you serious!!!
1) Jacob has moved back to Surf and played in all games in Galaxy Cup !Better game?How about destroyed them
2)LAFC 05s were not even in the game up until own goal.Surf had at least 10 quality chances.LAFC had 5 and scored 3 of them.Great game and fun to watch

Were you at the game?


----------



## SBFDad

All Dad goggles have a rose tint


----------



## osvaldo

PIRLO said:


> I would love to.Surf dominated 1st half.Should have been up more than 1-0.Had opportunities to go up 2-0.Own goal and LAFC substitutions turned the game around!Classy freekick by #8  Diego.30yrd sctreamer by the right back.Surf penalty and opportunities to tie.I was very impressed with LAFC  reaction to being  a goal down.Great game!!!04s Surf  demolished LAFC 5-0 Could have been more!!


Sorry not the game everyone else saw. Own goal was a nice build up. LAFC scored three after being down 1-0. Surf started game with a high press (4 forwards in front?)LAFC weathered storm and their quality and depth started showing 2nd half. Showed a lot of resolve. They haven't been down much this season. Not counting an iffy PK/red card, aggregate goals for the season Derby between these two: 6-1 LAFC.
Hard fought, great game, everything right about youth  soccer. Two well coached, talented teams


----------



## PIRLO

osvaldo said:


> Sorry not the game everyone else saw. Own goal was a nice build up. LAFC scored three after being down 1-0. Surf started game with a high press (4 forwards in front?)LAFC weathered storm and their quality and depth started showing 2nd half. Showed a lot of resolve. They haven't been down much this season. Not counting an iffy PK/red card, aggregate goals for the season Derby between these two: 6-1 LAFC.
> Hard fought, great game, everything right about youth  soccer. Two well coached, talented teams





osvaldo said:


> Sorry not the game everyone else saw. Own goal was a nice build up. LAFC scored three after being down 1-0. Surf started game with a high press (4 forwards in front?)LAFC weathered storm and their quality and depth started showing 2nd half. Showed a lot of resolve. They haven't been down much this season. Not counting an iffy PK/red card, aggregate goals for the season Derby between these two: 6-1 LAFC.
> Hard fought, great game, everything right about youth  soccer. Two well coached, talented teams



You forgot the 3-2 game Surf won in the Japan youth challenge.3-0 game Surf didn’t have front 3.How do you get 6-1 when game today was 3-2.Build up????LAFC don’t build up!Anyway..fun to watch!


----------



## osvaldo

PIRLO said:


> You forgot the 3-2 game Surf won in the Japan youth challenge.3-0 game Surf didn’t have front 3.How do you get 6-1 when game today was 3-2.Build up????LAFC don’t build up!Anyway..fun to watch!


Read what you quoted. I said not counting a pk. Counting it it’s 6-2. Does that make you feel better?
Japan Challenge?! You mean preseason?? Rosters weren’t even decided then. Surf brought in guys for that tourney not even on team now.
Lafc doesn’t build up?! That’s absurd and you know it. Sorry you lost game and can’t think clearly. Classic sour grapes.


----------



## what_the??

osvaldo said:


> Sorry not the game everyone else saw. Own goal was a nice build up. LAFC scored three after being down 1-0. Surf started game with a high press (4 forwards in front?)LAFC weathered storm and their quality and depth started showing 2nd half. Showed a lot of resolve. They haven't been down much this season. Not counting an iffy PK/red card, aggregate goals for the season Derby between these two: 6-1 LAFC.
> Hard fought, great game, everything right about youth  soccer. Two well coached, talented teams


No ties here to either team, but 'Iffy'?
There could have been two red cards against LAFC. Two separate times in the second half when that forward from Surf took off, LAFC took him down...dangerously. (1 red and 1 yellow)

Surf played the better first half with LAFC being much deeper took over with speed and size in the second. But to be clear, there was no dominance. LAFC had two nice goals - a free kick and a bomb. 

PS...LAFC 04s got smoked. Say what you will...they got trucked. Every team has a bad game, I guess it was there turn.


----------



## PIRLO

osvaldo said:


> Read what you quoted. I said not counting a pk. Counting it it’s 6-2. Does that make you feel better?
> Japan Challenge?! You mean preseason?? Rosters weren’t even decided then. Surf brought in guys for that tourney not even on team now.
> Lafc doesn’t build up?! That’s absurd and you know it. Sorry you lost game and can’t think clearly. Classic sour grapes.





osvaldo said:


> Read what you quoted. I said not counting a pk. Counting it it’s 6-2. Does that make you feel better?
> Japan Challenge?! You mean preseason?? Rosters weren’t even decided then. Surf brought in guys for that tourney not even on team now.
> Lafc doesn’t build up?! That’s absurd and you know it. Sorry you lost game and can’t think clearly. Classic sour grapes.





osvaldo said:


> Read what you quoted. I said not counting a pk. Counting it it’s 6-2. Does that make you feel better?
> Japan Challenge?! You mean preseason?? Rosters weren’t even decided then. Surf brought in guys for that tourney not even on team now.
> Lafc doesn’t build up?! That’s absurd and you know it. Sorry you lost game and can’t think clearly. Classic sour grapes.


Osvaldo  I am glad you are happy that you won.Check SoccerisFun  post for an accurate game description.


----------



## PIRLO

what_the?? said:


> No ties here to either team, but 'Iffy'?
> There could have been two red cards against LAFC. Two separate times in the second half when that forward from Surf took off, LAFC took him down...dangerously. (1 red and 1 yellow)
> 
> Surf played the better first half with LAFC being much deeper took over with speed and size in the second. But to be clear, there was no dominance. LAFC had two nice goals - a free kick and a bomb.
> 
> PS...LAFC 04s got smoked. Say what you will...they got trucked. Every team has a bad game, I guess it was there turn.


SPOT ON!


----------



## Fishme1

PIRLO said:


> Dude are you serious!!!
> 1) Jacob has moved back to Surf and played in all games in Galaxy Cup !Better game?How about destroyed them
> 2)LAFC 05s were not even in the game up until own goal.Surf had at least 10 quality chances.LAFC had 5 and scored 3 of them.Great game and fun to watch
> 
> Were you at the game?


Talk to me about destruction when surf steps up in all of their season games. I don’t think LAFC04 were too concerned about the loss. They took it well. They’ve actually been winning too many games and it was getting old. The loss was much needed. Surf got the win fair and square. However I didn’t see any of this destroyed them rant when y’all lost against them at UCLA. The 2 03’s you guys used wasn’t the cause of your win. Enjoy it as it will only get harder for all of us. 
Yup I was at the game.


----------



## PIRLO

Fishme1 said:


> Talk to me about destruction when surf steps up in all of their season games. I don’t think LAFC04 were too concerned about the loss. They took it well. They’ve actually been winning too many games and it was getting old. The loss was much needed. Surf got the win fair and square. However I didn’t see any of this destroyed them rant when y’all lost against them at UCLA. The 2 03’s you guys used wasn’t the cause of your win. Enjoy it as it will only get harder for all of us.
> Yup I was at the game.


?????dont understand your thoughts.Sorry but 03s can’t play as 04s!!No rant!Glad they took it well.I would be infuriated that a fully funded academy got spanked by A PTP academy!!!


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

PIRLO said:


> ?????dont understand your thoughts.Sorry but 03s can’t play as 04s!!No rant!Glad they took it well.I would be infuriated that a fully funded academy got spanked by A PTP academy!!!


Just curious..  how much are Surf fees anyways?  Just curious since it’s San Deigo and it seems as if Surf is a huge club. They’re everywhere. I was wondering is their academy fully funded. Just wondering if their fees are high or equallivent to say a club in Inland empire like Celtics or somebody. I know it’s personal but if someone could just ball park it?  Cool. As for Surf and LAFC 05’s. Great game. Sometimes you win some sometimes you lose some. Sometimes they don’t go in your favor when you don’t deserve to win and sometimes they go in your favor when you deserve to lose. Make sense?  Hell I don’t know.


----------



## Distraction

SBFDad said:


> All Dad goggles have a rose tint


Those aren't Dad goggles, they are Surf goggles. They hand them out when you register and parents are required to wear them.


----------



## Fishme1

PIRLO said:


> ?????dont understand your thoughts.Sorry but 03s can’t play as 04s!!No rant!Glad they took it well.I would be infuriated that a fully funded academy got spanked by A PTP academy!!!


Excuse me wouldn’t that be the opposite??? If you’re paying for a


Distraction said:


> Those aren't Dad goggles, they are Surf goggles. They hand them out when you register and parents are required to wear them.


For the price they pay. They should be name brand..


----------



## True love

Hey everybody as a member of the comment reading organization of SoCalSoccer Forum (COM) I’m only here to read comments. Please keep the comment short and simple. We appreciate your typing effort. Also please watch your spelling. Thank you,   

Sincerely true love.


----------



## GKDad65

Distraction said:


> Those aren't Dad goggles, they are Surf goggles. They hand them out when you register and parents are required to wear them.


For three large they should be name brand, and be able to mix drinks.


----------



## BJ18

Updated Standings......


----------



## BJ18

Updated Standings.


----------



## BJ18

Nomads picks up two wins in consecutive weeks.  Congrats!  Updated standings attached.


----------



## BJ18

Updated standings.


----------



## ultimate20

has anyone done this for 04's?


----------



## BJ18

ultimate20 said:


> has anyone done this for 04's?


Here you go.  2004 Standings attached.  They should be pretty accurate but I did them pretty quickly.  I'll put them in the 2004 DA thread as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## BJ18

Updated standings.  Only a couple games left.  

Great season everyone!


----------



## YaYaTorres

BJ18 - Very cool you did this all year! I did notice you shorted LAGSD one win according to the website. They appear to have 12 wins, not 11. You've been so thorough figured you would want to know.
Curious- How come you didn't include showcase wins and loses? Appeared to be part of the season.


----------



## YaYaTorres

BJ18 - Looking at this peaked my curiosity. I just checked and LAGSD would jump to 4th if you included the showcase. 
Kind of interesting and changes the perception a little. Figured its worth showing since kids goals were included from that event and shown as part of the season.


----------



## BJ18

YaYaTorres said:


> BJ18 - Very cool you did this all year! I did notice you shorted LAGSD one win according to the website. They appear to have 12 wins, not 11. You've been so thorough figured you would want to know.
> Curious- How come you didn't include showcase wins and loses? Appeared to be part of the season.


Good catch. Let me review and make any necessary changes.  I just counted regular season games because they were against "like" competition.   Whereas, the Showcase games had teams playing different opponents of much varying quality.   So, it would inflate stats a bit.  For example, those at the bottom of the DA table played teams in other regions that were awful so they pick up easy wins.  Hope that makes sense.  This way we are comparing apples to apples.


----------



## BJ18

YaYaTorres said:


> BJ18 - Very cool you did this all year! I did notice you shorted LAGSD one win according to the website. They appear to have 12 wins, not 11. You've been so thorough figured you would want to know.
> Curious- How come you didn't include showcase wins and loses? Appeared to be part of the season.


Also, I just double checked the DA site that I get the scores from and I only count 11 wins for LAGSD during season play, minus showcase games.


----------



## 66 GTO

I would just go with season games and not include showcase games, besides this is for reference only.
Good job on keeping the standings all season long .


----------



## Living The Dream!

BJ18 said:


> Here you go.  2004 Standings attached.  They should be pretty accurate but I did them pretty quickly.  I'll put them in the 2004 DA thread as well.  Enjoy!


BJ18 Do you the final Standings for 2005?


----------



## BJ18

Living The Dream! said:


> BJ18 Do you the final Standings for 2005?


Final 2005 Standings attached.


----------



## Kante

Here's consolidated end of season "standings" for u12 thru u14 socal academies. 3pts for win, one pt for draw. does not include showcase games. Thought it might be helpful to see all of the youngers' results in one place.


----------



## 66 GTO

Good luck to every one 
This season.  
Glad we have re-entry for this age group
80 minute games can be hard on 12-13 yr olds


----------



## Wez

TFA seems like they're going to do well...


----------



## Box2Box

Wez said:


> TFA seems like they're going to do well...


If Tfa will smash teams like that. It’s possible they will be granted an additional year of DA


----------



## Kante

Box2Box said:


> If Tfa will smash teams like that. It’s possible they will be granted an additional year of DA


it was a tough one for the pats on Saturday. they only have 13 rostered so far, and only played with 11 on Saturday. seems like they really took it on the head last year to this year with player attrition.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> it was a tough one for the pats on Saturday. they only have 13 rostered so far, and only played with 11 on Saturday. seems like they really took it on the head last year to this year with player attrition.


Interesting too that Pats YL is the best team in that age group.   Strange how that happens.


----------



## jpeter

Ilikefutbol said:


> Interesting too that Pats YL is the best team in that age group.   Strange how that happens.


Afflicates sometimes operate almost as independent and not necessarly included into parent organizational plans.  

Pat's Irvine, Strikers Irvine for example pretty much control the da teams and the afflicates sometimes send players but many  times not included,  they can be rivalry even among themselves.


----------



## focomoso

jpeter said:


> Afflicates sometimes operate almost as independent and not necessarly included into parent organizational plans.
> 
> Pat's Irvine, Strikers Irvine for example pretty much control the da teams and the afflicates sometimes send players but many  times not included,  they can be rivalry even among themselves.


This is true of Golden State as well.


----------



## jpeter

focomoso said:


> This is true of Golden State as well.


Yeah almost comedy that many affiliates list the da logo on there advertising, home page, etc yet clubs like LA Galaxy and the others mentioned didn't take a single player from the orders  most years  but  took transfers from the other clubs instead.   I don't recall which age group but AC Brea had the majority of a younger  team come over while the affiliates where mostly shut out.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

jpeter said:


> Yeah almost comedy that many affiliates list the da logo on there advertising, home page, etc yet clubs like LA Galaxy and the others mentioned didn't take a single player from the orders  most years  but  took transfers from the other clubs instead.   I don't recall which age group but AC Brea had the majority of a younger  team come over while the affiliates where mostly shut out.


Thought it was about development?


----------



## Wez

Ilikefutbol said:


> Thought it was about development?


In theory and with some Coaches it is, but others don't really respect the DA system and have little to no incentive to send their best players away to DA.  Some likely think, "I didn't need DA to make it to College or Pros, neither do my kids."


----------



## Box2Box

Interesting games this week

Lafc vs Galaxy
Tfa vs laufa

Predictions
Lafc- 4 Galaxy-0
Tfa- 2 Laufa-2


----------



## Kante

Here's u14 Top Goal Scorers after two weekends.


----------



## Kante

Box2Box said:


> Interesting games this week
> 
> Lafc vs Galaxy
> Tfa vs laufa
> 
> Predictions
> Lafc- 4 Galaxy-0
> Tfa- 2 Laufa-2


Agreed on LAFC and LAG outcome. Am thinking TFA vs LAUFA is 5-3 TFA


----------



## USSDA




----------



## USSDA




----------



## Wez

USSDA said:


> Looks like surfs 05 keeper moved up to the 04s.   Real quality goalkeeper there in my opinion


Surf has a couple really good, big players that should probably be playing 04s.


----------



## SoccerisFun

USSDA said:


> Looks like surfs 05 keeper moved up to the 04s.   Real quality goalkeeper there in my opinion


He’s not the best 05 keeper for Surf. The better one plays with the 05s


----------



## Purabarca

SoccerisFun said:


> He’s not the best 05 keeper for Surf. The better one plays with the 05s


Agree, better goalie is one they picked up from Albion.......


----------



## Purabarca

Wez said:


> Surf has a couple really good, big players that should probably be playing 04s.


Surf easily have 3 players that should be playing with 04 team, especially now being SoCal has been divided into 2 DA divisions. IMO, better competition is up North/LA area.....


----------



## USSDA




----------



## Distraction

USSDA said:


> That’s a joke...Albion keeper is all about showmanship, no real quality compared to the 04 one


OK JS's dad ... you're so wrong. I have watched both of those keepers since U9. Surf's 05s got an upgrade.


----------



## USSDA




----------



## Purabarca

USSDA said:


> That’s a joke...Albion keeper is all about showmanship, no real quality compared to the 04 one


If 05 goalie that is playing year up with 04's is that good, why wasn't he chosen for national tryouts earlier in the year?

I believe former Albion 05 goalie got called up twice for tryouts if i'm not mistaken.

But then I guess you know more about soccer than USSDA


----------



## justneededaname

USSDA said:


> my kid plays for Lagsd


LAGSD. Now talk about a good goalie. I told our coach to have that kid on speed dial in case RM jumped to Surf.


----------



## USSDA




----------



## USSDA




----------



## 66 GTO

USSDA said:


> That’s a joke...Albion keeper is all about showmanship, no real quality compared to the 04 one


Why are you even talking about a 13 yr old like that. I sure wouldnt appreciate someone talking about my son like that here


----------



## USSDA




----------



## USSDA




----------



## Box2Box

Kante said:


> Agreed on LAFC and LAG outcome. Am thinking TFA vs LAUFA is 5-3 TFA


Guess we were wrong on both games.

Galaxy-3 lafc-0
Arsenal-2 strikers-0
OC Surf-3 Albion-2
Laufa-4 Tfa-1


----------



## Surfgoalie

Lets just watch and see because it would be beneficial for the keeper to play with the 04s. The 04s have playoffs this year and the keeper will develop and see more action. The 05 division is a joke and the albion keeper will get no action. Lets see who gets the next call up because the scouts will see the surf keeper playing up with the 04. He is the starter by the way


----------



## Surfgoalie

And why was the albion keeper not pulled up to play with the 04s. Instead he will be playing teams like SDSC and Murrieta Surf. Lol


----------



## Box2Box

Surfgoalie said:


> And why was the albion keeper not pulled up to play with the 04s. Instead he will be playing teams like SDSC and Murrieta Surf. Lol


Dude, let it go man.. whatever pain your feeling, just let it go. You are talking crap about 13 yr old kids.


----------



## Kante

Box2Box said:


> Guess we were wrong on both games.
> 
> Galaxy-3 lafc-0
> Arsenal-2 strikers-0
> OC Surf-3 Albion-2
> Laufa-4 Tfa-1


wow. Any details from folks who saw the LAFC/LAG  or LAUFA/TFA games?


----------



## USSDA




----------



## USSDA




----------



## R2564952

Kante said:


> wow. Any details from folks who saw the LAFC/LAG  or LAUFA/TFA games?


Galaxy came ready for lafc. They gave them no time or space to do much. Lafc boys were not ready to play so quickly. I’m sure training will be stepped up a notch after today. (Development into faster speed of play)


----------



## ferbert

Kante said:


> wow. Any details from folks who saw the LAFC/LAG  or LAUFA/TFA games?


TFA vs LAUFA
Both teams played hard until the last minute. TFA seemed to be straggling connecting, they will have to readapt to the DA competition. I think TFA will do more down the road, they have an excellent team. LAUFA, did pretty good defending and controlling in the midfield, a bit more work finishing. 
LAG vs LAFC 
I heard LAG dominated the entire game, even when they were playing the majority of the second half with 10 players. 
these results will neutralize the competition throughout the season, offering a better chance to all players to develop and compete equally. 
Excellent win for LAG and a warm welcome to TFA do DA. Without a doubt, LA group will have many competitive matches. Enjoy all!


----------



## 66 GTO

Surfgoalie said:


> And why was the albion keeper not pulled up to play with the 04s. Instead he will be playing teams like SDSC and Murrieta Surf. Lol


Murrieta Surf does not have a u14
Just enjoy the ride bro.


----------



## 66 GTO

Anyone up to doing a separate league standings for LA and San Diego?


----------



## focomoso

U-14 LA:
LA United..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts: 9
TFA........... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  6   GD:  10   Pts: 6
Galaxy........ MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  0   GD:   6   Pts: 6
Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  5   GD:   0   Pts: 6
LAFC.......... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  3   GD:   1   Pts: 3
Legends....... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  6   GA:  8   GD:  -2   Pts: 3
Santa Barbara. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  4   GA:  8   GD:  -4   Pts: 0
Golden State.. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  0   GA:  5   GD:  -5   Pts: 0
Pateadores.... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 17   GD: -14   Pts: 0

U-14 SD:
OC Surf..... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  3   GD:   3   Pts: 6
Galaxy SD... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF:  2   GA:  0   GD:   2   Pts: 4
Nomads...... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  4   GD:   0   Pts: 4
SD Surf..... MP: 1   W: 1   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  3   GA:  0   GD:   3   Pts: 3
Albion...... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  3   GA:  3   GD:   0   Pts: 3
Arsenal..... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  2   GA:  3   GD:  -1   Pts: 3
Strikers.... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  0   GA:  3   GD:  -3   Pts: 0
San Diego... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  1   GA:  5   GD:  -4   Pts: 0


----------



## Box2Box

ferbert said:


> TFA vs LAUFA
> Both teams played hard until the last minute. TFA seemed to be straggling connecting, they will have to readapt to the DA competition. I think TFA will do more down the road, they have an excellent team. LAUFA, did pretty good defending and controlling in the midfield, a bit more work finishing.
> LAG vs LAFC
> I heard LAG dominated the entire game, even when they were playing the majority of the second half with 10 players.
> these results will neutralize the competition throughout the season, offering a better chance to all players to develop and compete equally.
> Excellent win for LAG and a warm welcome to TFA do DA. Without a doubt, LA group will have many competitive matches. Enjoy all!


The new main event is Surf sd vs Galaxy

There are 3 good teams in L.A but after that it’s pretty similar to the south


----------



## Kante

focomoso said:


> U-14 LA:
> LA United..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts: 9
> TFA........... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  6   GD:  10   Pts: 6
> Galaxy........ MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  0   GD:   6   Pts: 6
> Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  5   GD:   0   Pts: 6
> LAFC.......... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  3   GD:   1   Pts: 3
> Legends....... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  6   GA:  8   GD:  -2   Pts: 3
> Santa Barbara. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  4   GA:  8   GD:  -4   Pts: 0
> Golden State.. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  0   GA:  5   GD:  -5   Pts: 0
> Pateadores.... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 17   GD: -14   Pts: 0
> 
> U-14 SD:
> OC Surf..... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  3   GD:   3   Pts: 6
> Galaxy SD... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF:  2   GA:  0   GD:   2   Pts: 4
> Nomads...... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  4   GD:   0   Pts: 4
> SD Surf..... MP: 1   W: 1   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  3   GA:  0   GD:   3   Pts: 3
> Albion...... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  3   GA:  3   GD:   0   Pts: 3
> Arsenal..... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  2   GA:  3   GD:  -1   Pts: 3
> Strikers.... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  0   GA:  3   GD:  -3   Pts: 0
> San Diego... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  1   GA:  5   GD:  -4   Pts: 0


very early but some observations:

1) LAG beats LAFC. Sounds like LAG has a) integrated the 8 new players quickly b) done a great job implementing a high press that had an impact on LAFC (wasn't at the game but this is from what I heard 2nd hand. any addt'l color from folks attending the game is welcome)

2) Strikers losing 2 in a row without scoring, but they started slow last year and then improved significantly

3) On the LAUFA/TFA match, TFA was minus their goalie who received a red card in the previous match so would put an asterisk next to that result until the next time the teams meet.


----------



## Kante

very early but notable items seem to be:

1) LAG beats LAFC. Obvious. Congrats to LAG
2) Strikers losing two in a row to start off. last year, they were right below LAG and SD Surf by end of  season. 
3) LAUFA/TFA. TFA's starting goalie was suspended due to red card in previous match so the result maybe has an asterisk until the next time the teams meet. But, LAUFA, despite player attrition to LAG, looks solid.


----------



## Box2Box

Kante said:


> very early but notable items seem to be:
> 
> 1) LAG beats LAFC. Obvious. Congrats to LAG
> 2) Strikers losing two in a row to start off. last year, they were right below LAG and SD Surf by end of  season.
> 3) LAUFA/TFA. TFA's starting goalie was suspended due to red card in previous match so the result maybe has an asterisk until the next time the teams meet. But, LAUFA, despite player attrition to LAG, looks solid.


Lafc was prohibited from bringing their band. I’m sure that had something to do with the result.


----------



## 3leches

A team needs a band to win, makes no sense. LAFC didn't have the band in Mexico. I was at the game LAG dominated from the beginning, moved the ball quickly, played good defense and didn't really allow any counters. LAG played good soccer and LAFC couldn't adapt.


----------



## Box2Box

3leches said:


> A team needs a band to win, makes no sense. LAFC didn't have the band in Mexico. I was at the game LAG dominated from the beginning, moved the ball quickly, played good defense and didn't really allow any counters. LAG played good soccer and LAFC couldn't adapt.


I don’t think you’ve heard the latest chants they do. It’s unbelievably motivating.


----------



## 3leches

I've heard the chants and been to quite a few of the games, I agree it's motivating. LAG still dominated the game.


----------



## 66 GTO

Gotta agree with previous post
In LA
There are 3 maybe 4 real good teams
And thats about it
LA will have more competitive matches
For sure because teams play each other 3 times, but can't discount the south like if there is no competition
Surf is a beast and imo right under or at the same with galaxy Strikers on a slump
But is a very good group. Arsenal is stronger this season. Had 2 very good outcomes vs Strikers including the 3rd place match at Surf Cup and didn't do that bad vs Surf


----------



## ferbert

Kante said:


> very early but notable items seem to be:
> 
> 1) LAG beats LAFC. Obvious. Congrats to LAG
> 2) Strikers losing two in a row to start off. last year, they were right below LAG and SD Surf by end of  season.
> 3) LAUFA/TFA. TFA's starting goalie was suspended due to red card in the previous match so the result maybe has an asterisk until the next time the teams meet. But, LAUFA, despite player attrition to LAG, looks solid.


I believe strikers will come back form this ugly start, that team has a lot of quality players.  Very happy to see Arsenal stepping up! 
As mentioned above, TFA is a strong team. But, even with its starter goalkeeper, it would have been very difficult for them to do much against LAUFA. It seems that the only counter they scored was thanks to the sun against the keeper's eyes. 
Again, great efforts and excellent game for both teams, I'll have to respect TFA forwards, they are the heart of that team. Next match will be definitely a game to watch. 
Here is the highlight video of tfa vs laufa


----------



## Wez

Box2Box said:


> Lafc was prohibited from bringing their band. I’m sure that had something to do with the result.


Was thinking the same, maybe their tour bus arrived a little late and they didn't have time for their pre-game lattes...


----------



## focomoso

Code:
	

LA U-14:
LA United..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts:  9
TFA........... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  6   GD:  10   Pts:  6
Galaxy........ MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  0   GD:   6   Pts:  6
Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  5   GD:   0   Pts:  6
LAFC.......... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  3   GD:   1   Pts:  3
Legends....... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  6   GA:  8   GD:  -2   Pts:  3
Santa Barbara. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  4   GA:  8   GD:  -4   Pts:  0
Golden State.. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  0   GA:  5   GD:  -5   Pts:  0
Pateadores.... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 17   GD: -14   Pts:  0

SD U-14
OC Surf..... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  3   GD:   3   Pts:  6
Galaxy SD... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF:  2   GA:  0   GD:   2   Pts:  4
Nomads...... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  4   GD:   0   Pts:  4
SD Surf..... MP: 1   W: 1   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  3   GA:  0   GD:   3   Pts:  3
Albion...... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  3   GA:  3   GD:   0   Pts:  3
Arsenal..... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  2   GA:  3   GD:  -1   Pts:  3
Strikers.... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  0   GA:  3   GD:  -3   Pts:  0
San Diego... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  1   GA:  5   GD:  -4   Pts:  0


----------



## BJ18

focomoso said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> LA U-14:
> LA United..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts:  9
> TFA........... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 16   GA:  6   GD:  10   Pts:  6
> Galaxy........ MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  0   GD:   6   Pts:  6
> Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  5   GD:   0   Pts:  6
> LAFC.......... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  3   GD:   1   Pts:  3
> Legends....... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  6   GA:  8   GD:  -2   Pts:  3
> Santa Barbara. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  4   GA:  8   GD:  -4   Pts:  0
> Golden State.. MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  0   GA:  5   GD:  -5   Pts:  0
> Pateadores.... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 17   GD: -14   Pts:  0
> 
> SD U-14
> OC Surf..... MP: 2   W: 2   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  6   GA:  3   GD:   3   Pts:  6
> Galaxy SD... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 1   L: 0   GF:  2   GA:  0   GD:   2   Pts:  4
> Nomads...... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 1   L: 1   GF:  4   GA:  4   GD:   0   Pts:  4
> SD Surf..... MP: 1   W: 1   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  3   GA:  0   GD:   3   Pts:  3
> Albion...... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  3   GA:  3   GD:   0   Pts:  3
> Arsenal..... MP: 2   W: 1   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  2   GA:  3   GD:  -1   Pts:  3
> Strikers.... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  0   GA:  3   GD:  -3   Pts:  0
> San Diego... MP: 2   W: 0   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  1   GA:  5   GD:  -4   Pts:  0


Adding a Pts/Gm column would be more accurate rather than just purely by Pts.   Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Input and info on games is good.   I think we can all agree that since LAG beat Pats and LAFC by identical scores, LA and Pats are destined for a tie when they match up.   Looking forward to this week’s action.


----------



## MakinSoccerGreatAgain

Ilikefutbol said:


> Input and info on games is good.   I think we can all agree that since LAG beat Pats and LAFC by identical scores, LA and Pats are destined for a tie when they match up.   Looking forward to this week’s action.


I do not agree. Soccer doesn’t work like that. So many different factors that can change a game.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

MakinSoccerGreatAgain said:


> I do not agree. Soccer doesn’t work like that. So many different factors that can change a game.


It was a joke.  I'd take LAFC by a touchdown in that contest.


----------



## Wez

Ilikefutbol said:


> It was a joke.  I'd take LAFC by a touchdown in that contest.


LAUFA beat Pats 2-0, Pats didn't look that bad, they may be making adjustments.


----------



## R2564952

Every one trains extra hard for galaxy and LAFC. I hope they keep that tempo vs all teams and they will have a great season


----------



## Wez

R2564952 said:


> Every one trains extra hard for galaxy and LAFC. I hope they keep that tempo vs all teams and they will have a great season


Hopefully we don't have another season where everyone was competing for 3rd place behind LAFC and Surf.  We know Galaxy has some mojo, hopefully it's not just those two teams beating up on everyone else.


----------



## focomoso

Wez said:


> Hopefully we don't have another season where everyone was competing for 3rd place behind LAFC and Surf.  We know Galaxy has some mojo, hopefully it's not just those two teams beating up on everyone else.


LAUFA and Galaxy are both still undefeated. Surf is in the SD division this year which may end up bing bad for them as the competition will be even lower than when they were combined.

This is with the LAUFA / Pats result which hasn't been not posted yet:



		Code:
	

U-14 LA:
LA United..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
Galaxy........ MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  8   GA:  1   GD:   7   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
TFA........... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 23   GA:  6   GD:  17   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
LAFC.......... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  9   GA:  4   GD:   5   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  5   GD:   0   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
Legends....... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  7   GA: 10   GD:  -3   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
Santa Barbara. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  5   GA: 13   GD:  -8   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
Golden State.. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  0   GA: 12   GD: -12   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
Pateadores.... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 17   GD: -14   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0


----------



## 66 GTO

focomoso said:


> LAUFA and Galaxy are both still undefeated. Surf is in the SD division this year which may end up bing bad for them as the competition will be even lower than when they were combined.
> 
> This is with the LAUFA / Pats result which hasn't been not posted yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> U-14 LA:
> LA United..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
> Galaxy........ MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  8   GA:  1   GD:   7   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
> TFA........... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 23   GA:  6   GD:  17   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
> LAFC.......... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  9   GA:  4   GD:   5   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
> Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  5   GD:   0   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
> Legends....... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  7   GA: 10   GD:  -3   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
> Santa Barbara. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  5   GA: 13   GD:  -8   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
> Golden State.. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  0   GA: 12   GD: -12   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
> Pateadores.... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 17   GD: -14   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0


Aside from LAFC,Galaxy,Laufa and TFA
LA region pretty rough too.
I for sure put Surf in the top 2 and Strikers and Arsenal above pats,legends,GS,real so cal and SB


----------



## Wez

focomoso said:


> This is with the LAUFA / Pats result which hasn't been not posted yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> U-14 LA:
> LA United..... MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 12   GA:  4   GD:   8   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
> Galaxy........ MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  8   GA:  1   GD:   7   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
> TFA........... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 23   GA:  6   GD:  17   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
> LAFC.......... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  9   GA:  4   GD:   5   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
> Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  5   GD:   0   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
> Legends....... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  7   GA: 10   GD:  -3   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
> Santa Barbara. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  5   GA: 13   GD:  -8   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
> Golden State.. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  0   GA: 12   GD: -12   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
> Pateadores.... MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  3   GA: 17   GD: -14   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0


LAUFA has 4 wins if you're including the Pats win.


----------



## focomoso

Wez said:


> LAUFA has 4 wins if you're including the Pats win.


Sorry, meant to say with*out* the LAUFA / Pats game, because it hadn't posted. It has now:



		Code:
	

U-14 LA:
LA United..... MP: 4   W: 4   D: 0   L: 0   GF: 14   GA:  5   GD:   9   Pts: 12  Ppg:    3
Galaxy........ MP: 3   W: 3   D: 0   L: 0   GF:  8   GA:  1   GD:   7   Pts:  9  Ppg:    3
TFA........... MP: 4   W: 3   D: 0   L: 1   GF: 23   GA:  6   GD:  17   Pts:  9  Ppg: 2.25
LAFC.......... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  9   GA:  4   GD:   5   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
Real So Cal... MP: 3   W: 2   D: 0   L: 1   GF:  5   GA:  5   GD:   0   Pts:  6  Ppg:    2
Legends....... MP: 3   W: 1   D: 0   L: 2   GF:  7   GA: 10   GD:  -3   Pts:  3  Ppg:    1
Santa Barbara. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  5   GA: 13   GD:  -8   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
Golden State.. MP: 3   W: 0   D: 0   L: 3   GF:  0   GA: 12   GD: -12   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0
Pateadores.... MP: 4   W: 0   D: 0   L: 4   GF:  4   GA: 19   GD: -15   Pts:  0  Ppg:    0


----------



## 66 GTO

what are the match ups to look for this weekend?


----------



## 1dad2boys

LAFC 0 - Real 1


----------



## R2564952

The Lafc boys got caught up in their own hype. Seen it happen too many times. Play every one 100%


----------



## 1dad2boys

Props to Real. High press. Organized D. Great move forcing a foul. Free kick score. Then counter like crazy.


----------



## R2564952

1dad2boys said:


> Props to Real. High press. Organized D. Great move forcing a foul. Free kick score. Then counter like crazy.


That’s their style, very English


----------



## ferbert

R2564952 said:


> The Lafc boys got caught up in their own hype. Seen it happen too many times. Play every one 100%


How an "unbeatable" team diagest a loss vs galaxy and now vs real socal?
The answer might be a bit extensive and complex. 
Remember Strikers b05, less than couple years ago? The best team around, they won everything, everything. Things changed completely after they lose a game.


----------



## R2564952

I doubt this team will start losing. I think the coach will make adjustments to his practices and run them with more intensity, They have the talent to go unbeaten the rest of the season. Just gotta change the way they approach The competition


----------



## focomoso

I talked to a dad of a kid on that team this weekend and he thinks it's because of the trip to Mexico and winning the CONCACAF tournament. He said that the the intensity hasn't been the same after that. He didn't seem too worried about it, though...


----------



## Fishme1

Let’s just keep it at competition. The competition increased and the boys need to work harder to get it done. It will get harder and harder as they get older.


----------



## Federico Ramos

I don't think LAFC will start a loosing streak. They have a lot of great players and will do adjustments to get the correct results.


----------



## 66 GTO

can anyone confirm the u13 u14 showcase happening first weekend of November?


----------



## Federico Ramos

focomoso said:


> I talked to a dad of a kid on that team this weekend and he thinks it's because of the trip to Mexico and winning the CONCACAF tournament. He said that the the intensity hasn't been the same after that. He didn't seem too worried about it, though...


The intensity has not been the same that is for sure.


----------



## 3leches

66 GTO said:


> can anyone confirm the u13 u14 showcase happening first weekend of November?


It's on our calendar for November 2nd and 3rd, Oceanside.


----------



## Kante

Yes. U13 has games 11/2 (f) and 11/3 (sa). U14 has games 11/4 (su) and 11/5 (m).

www.ussoccerda.com/2017-2018-da-event-schedule


----------



## Kante

Here's 05 socal standings thru the last weekend.


----------



## Wez

Kante said:


> Here's 05 socal standings thru the last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3241


Crazy to see LAFC in 7th place...really curious to see how it looks at season end.


----------



## numero15

Wez said:


> Crazy to see LAFC in 7th place...really curious to see how it looks at season end.


I am sure the usual suspects will do well, but given this drawn out nature of this season, I imagine some odd results.


----------



## Kante

Some Friday evening handicapping for the weekend.

*San Diego:*
SDSC v Albion: Albion win 4-0
SD Surf v OC Surf: SD Surf win 4-1
Strikers v LAGSD: LAGSD win 1-0

*Los Angeles:*
LAFC v LAUFA: LAUFA win 2-1
TFA v SBSC: TFA win 4-1
FC Golden State v Legends: Legends win 3-0
Pats v Real SoCal: Real SoCal win 3-1


----------



## MakinSoccerGreatAgain

Just Got off the phone with an LAFC player I train. 
9-0 LAFC over LAUFA


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> Some Friday evening handicapping for the weekend.
> 
> *San Diego:*
> SDSC v Albion: Albion win 4-0
> SD Surf v OC Surf: SD Surf win 4-1
> Strikers v LAGSD: LAGSD win 1-0
> 
> *Los Angeles:*
> LAFC v LAUFA: LAUFA win 2-1
> TFA v SBSC: TFA win 4-1
> FC Golden State v Legends: Legends win 3-0
> Pats v Real SoCal: Real SoCal win 3-1


Rough handicapping weekend for you so far.  Had to figure LAFC was ready to explode.  But 9 on a good team?  Wow.


----------



## Kante

Ilikefutbol said:


> Rough handicapping weekend for you so far.  Had to figure LAFC was ready to explode.  But 9 on a good team?  Wow.


Yeah. Well. Fair point.

So, here's results vs prediction so far:

LAFC beat LAUFA 9-0 (had LAUFA winning 2-1)
Strikers beat LAGSD 7-1 (had LAGSD winning 1-0)
FC Golden State beat Legends 2-0 (had Legends winning 3-0)
Albion tied SDSC 1-1 (had Albion winning 4-0)
TFA beat Santa Barbara SC 6-0 (had TFA winning 4-1)
SD Surf beat OC Surf 6-0 (had SD Surf winning 4-1)

It will be an interesting season as teams sort themselves out. Here's comments on all games this weekend:

From my POV, both LAG and Real Socal (the two teams LAFC has lost to so far this year) got bigger this year, and it directly affected LAFC's ability to do what they are used to doing, particularly in the midfield. LAUFA also lost some significant players from last year, and only beat the Pats 2-1 with the winning goal coming in the last five minutes of the game. Will be interesting to see how TFA does against LAFC and LAG. Should be good games. Their loss 1-4 to LAUFA may have been a fluke, but maybe not.
Took the Strikers a couple of games to wake up. One caveat is that they've got a 2004 playing down who is tied for being the leading scorer on the team. Strikers next two games are against OC Surf and the SD Surf. We'll see how that goes.
FC Golden State had a tough schedule to start which included LAFC, TFA and LAG as three of their first four games. The Legends seem like they are reasonably good team, so maybe there's something more to FC Golden State than what their first four games showed.
Albion tied it up in the last minutes of the game. Good midfield but both defense and offense took a hit with players going to other clubs. Weird result since Albion beat Strikers 1-0 and then Strikers went on to beat SDSC 10-0. Maybe SDSC continues to get better, or maybe they just got a lucky early goal which exposed Albion's increased difficulty creating scoring opportunities in 2018-19.
TFA was only up 1-0 at half but came out strong in the 2nd half to run the score up to 6-0. After losing 2-5 the first time against TFA, would have expected more from Santa Barbara SC.
SD Surf - playing with a complete front line - officially welcomed OC Surf to DA with a 6-0 win, which included five goals scored in the first half. (The first game, which SD Surf won 5-2, was played with SD Surf missing two of three starting forwards)
All said, key takeaways from this weekend seem to be:

1) LAFC  are back but their Achilles heel (playing against similar sized teams) may have been exposed against LAG and especially Real SoCal.

2) In the LA group, TFA is the biggest question mark, are they for real or not? They're playing Real SoCal, LAFC and LAG in their next three DA group matches, so we'll see.

3) The San Diego group has SD Surf, and maybe the Strikers (but maybe not). After that, the other higher level teams from last year have taken a step down due to player attrition (and some lower level teams look like they got a bit better). Will be interesting to see, with SD Surf consolidating talent and only regularly competing in SD, if the SD Surf players continue develop in the coming season and next year.


----------



## Kante

Standings through last weekend.


----------



## Kante

Revised the algorithm and here's best guess for the weekend. the algo says it's going to be a tough weekend for some of the LA teams.

LA
LAG v SBSC: 8-0
Pats v LAFC: 0-6
FCG v LAUFA: 0-4
TFA v RealSocal: 4-1

SD
OC Surf v Strikers: 1-4
Nomads v Albion: 1-1
Arsenal v SDSC: 2-0


----------



## 66 GTO

Kante said:


> Revised the algorithm and here's best guess for the weekend. the algo says it's going to be a tough weekend for some of the LA teams.
> 
> LA
> LAG v SBSC: 8-0
> Pats v LAFC: 0-6
> FCG v LAUFA: 0-4
> TFA v RealSocal: 4-1
> 
> SD
> OC Surf v Strikers: 1-4
> Nomads v Albion: 1-1
> Arsenal v SDSC: 2-0


like your predictions but showing no love for Real SoCAl and OC Surf
I agree with the teams picked to win but the scores I would cut them in half. We'll See
What team does your player play for ? We are with Arsenal


----------



## Kante

Here's results vs predicts so far:

*LA predicts: *
LAG v SBSC: 8-0
Pats v LAFC: 0-6
FCGS v LAUFA: 1-4
TFA v Real SoCal: 4-1

*LA Actuals:*
LAG v SBSC: 8-0
Pats v LAFC: 0-4
FGS c LAUFA: 1-1
TFA v Real SoCal: 2-1

*SD Predicts:*
OC Surf vs Strikers : 1-4
Nomads vs Albion: 1-1
Arsenal v SDSC: 2-0

*SD Actuals:*
OC Surf v Strikers: 1-6
Nomads v Albion 2-3
Arsenal v SDSC: 0-0

*Notes:*

SBSC had two critical ~10 minute breakdowns against the SoCal DA All-star team, I mean, LA Galaxy, once in the 1H from minute 25 to minute 34 for three goals by LAG, and again in the 2H from minute 50 to minute 58 for another three goals by LAG .

Pats held mostly strong through the 1H  going into halftime 0-1, but broke allowed another three goals in the 2H by LAFC from minute 60 to minute 70.

Looks like it was a solid match-up between FGS and LAUFA. FGS gave up an early goal to LAUFA but came back to tie it up before the half, and then 2H played to a draw.

TFA had early two early goals on Real SoCal and had another goal thwarted by a foul by the Real SoCal goalie at the 48th minute (goalie was given a red card for denying an obvious goal scoring opportunity). Real SoCal held up for rest of 2H and got one back late.

OC Surf held in there for the 1H but couldn't maintain in the 2H

Albion and Nomads was back and forth with Albion getting a late goal in the last five minutes for the win


----------



## SoccerisFun

66 GTO said:


> like your predictions but showing no love for Real SoCAl and OC Surf
> I agree with the teams picked to win but the scores I would cut them in half. We'll See
> What team does your player play for ? We are with Arsenal


His son is #3 for LAFC.


----------



## RedCard

FCGS - 1 // LAUFA - 1


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> Here's results vs predicts so far:
> 
> *LA predicts: *
> LAG v SBSC: 8-0
> Pats v LAFC: 0-6
> FCGS v LAUFA: 1-4
> TFA v Real SoCal: 4-1
> 
> *LA Actuals:*
> LAG v SBSC: 8-0
> Pats v LAFC: 0-4
> FGS c LAUFA: 1-1
> TFA v Real SoCal: 2-1
> 
> *SD Predicts:*
> OC Surf vs Strikers : 1-4
> Nomads vs Albion: 1-1
> Arsenal v SDSC: 2-0
> 
> *SD Actuals:*
> OC Surf v Strikers: 1-6
> Nomads v Albion 2-3
> Arsenal v SDSC: 0-0
> 
> *Notes:*
> 
> *Looks like ti was a solid match-up between FGS and LAUFA. FGS gave up an early goal to LAUFA but came back to tie it up before the half, and then 2H played to a draw.*



Actually, it was 1-0 LAUFA at halftime. FCGS scored on a PK (handball) in the 2nd half. FCGS had 2 great chances to win with 1 shot going of the crossbar and another high shot on frame, but the LAUFA goalie made an outstanding one handed save that deflected over the crossbar. But overall an very good game by both teams.


----------



## Kante

Here's 05/u14 standings thru this last week.


----------



## blau baby

“TFA had early two early goals on Real SoCal and had another goal thwarted by a foul by the Real SoCal goalie at the 48th minute (goalie was given a red card for denying an obvious goal scoring opportunity). Real SoCal held up for rest of 2H and got one back late.”
1st TFA goal was a dive. RSC keeper comes out and gets to ball first. TFA player kicks it out of his hands and afterward dives and gets the penalty. Second TFA goal was a well taken goal down left flank.  About 10 min into 2nd half RSC keeper gets straight red for coming out well outside his 18 and takes out TFA player. After that, RSC gets a quick goal and was unlucky not to put two more in if forward was more clinical.  Could’ve easily ended in a draw. 1st half was all TFA, 2nd half was all RSC with a man down. True to form was Coach W losing his shit and screaming at the boys while a 10 man RSC dominated most of 2nd half. TFA is a solid team. Very direct into the final third of the field. Lots of long balls to their pacey forwards.


----------



## Kante

top drawer just came out w/ u14 Top 25 rankings. They have LAFC as #1 in the country, LAG  as #10, LAUFA as #14, TFA as #17, SD Surf as #20 and FCGS as #24. 

Did a RPI calc over the weekend and added meaningful head to head game results between the top tier SoCal teams and have some different rankings. As an fyi, RPI calcs typically weight team pts per game as 25% of RPI, strength of schedule (i.e. the pts per game of their opponents) as 50% of RPI and Opponents Opponents Pts per Game as 25% of RPI.  Here's a link for more info: 

Three items of note: 1) SD has SD Surf as its sole Tier 1 team 2) LAG had a solid win against LAFC but has had a very soft schedule and has played four of their five games at home. 3) FCGS and Santa Barbara SC haven't got results but have also had the two toughest schedules to date in SoCal.


----------



## Kante

Friday morning handicapping:

*LA:*
*LAG vs LAUFA: 5-0*
LAG has four players who played for LAUFA last year, including LAUFA's 2017-18 leading scorer, their goalie and their defensive mid. LAUFA also has several former LAG players. LAUFA beat LAG last year both times they played. The first 15-20 minutes should be fun to watch but LAG's quality will take over after that. 

*Legends vs Real SoCal: 1-3*

*Santa Barbara SC vs FC Golden State: 1-3*

*LAFC vs TFA: the algorithm says 1-2 TFA wins but my gut says LAFC rallies at home to win 4-1*
LAFC has lost a step offensively this year. One of their top 2017-18  scorers left to go to TFA in 2018-19, and the attack has been off balance this season. 

*SD:*
*SD Surf vs Nomads: 4-1*

*Albion vs Arsenal: 1-2*
This one will be an interesting test for Arsenal. Albion, while still good, lost most of their goal scoring options from 2017-18, and Arsenal is much improved this year, particularly on the defensive side. 

*LAGSD vs OC Surf: 3-2*


----------



## Kante

Results so far:

*Predict: LAG 5 vs LAUFA 0
Actuals: LAG 5 vs LAUFA 2*

Looks like LAUFA started strong with two quick ones, but LAG came back w/ physical play in the 2H and had five in to win it. Please see Ferbert's post later in this thread for more detail.

*Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs FC Golden State 3
Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs FC Golden State 2*

Per Red Card, Santa Barbara SC got two early ones, and then FC Golden State got one before half and then one in 2H to even it up.

*Predict: San Diego Surf 4 vs Nomads 1
Actuals: San Diego Surf 4 vs Nomads 0*
See Pirlo's comments for more detail on the match.

*Predict: Legends 1 vs RealSocal 3
Actuals: Legends 1 vs RealSoCal 0

Predict: LAFC 4 vs TFA 1
Actuals: LAFC 4 vs TFA 1*
Does anyone have any additional commentary on this match? It looks like LAFC went up in the first 10 minutes, TFA picked up one at the 20 minute mark to tie it, but then LAFC added one before halftime and then two more in 2H to seal the deal.
*
Predict: Albion 1 vs Arsenal 2
Actuals: Albion 0 vs Arsenal 3*
Game report looks like it was pretty solid for Arsenal over the course of the whole game. Any additional commentary?

*Predicts: LAGSD 3 vs OC Surf 2*
*Actuals: LAGSD 2 vs OC Surf 2*
LAGSD went up 1-0 in the 1H and then added another later in 2h, but OC Surf came back with two to tie in the last ten minutes.


----------



## ferbert

Kante said:


> Results so far:
> 
> Actuals: LAG 5 vs LAUFA 2
> Predict: LAG 5 vs LAUFA 0
> 
> Looks like LAUFA started strong with two quick ones, but LAG came back hard in the 2H with five to win it. Any other commentary from folks at the games (Ferbert?) on how the match went would be welcome. Am sure it was an exciting match.


Excellent game. 
Laufa started very strong, 2 well worked early goals. 1h ended 2-1. We got couple key players out injured due to the fact that the game was too physical, good thing the ref let the boys play. Galaxy tied the game around mid 2h followed by another goal. We almost tied the game when galaxys keeper handed the ball out of the 18 (red card). Then, a nice shot that hits the post. Last 8 min galaxy scored 2 more goals playing long ball. 
Galaxy team is strong at the most part thanks for 2 ex laufa players. 
Very good game overall. I say the result doesn't reflect the quality of the game. Congrats to Galaxy on their victory. We are happy for the good competition.


----------



## RedCard

Final score alert
Santa Barbara SC - 2
FC Golden State - 2

SBSC scores 2 early goals in the 1st 12 minutes or so.
FCGS scored before the half then tied it up in the 2nd half.
Pretty good back and forth game.


----------



## PIRLO

Kante said:


> Results so far:
> 
> *Predict: LAG 5 vs LAUFA 0
> Actuals: LAG 5 vs LAUFA 2*
> 
> Looks like LAUFA started strong with two quick ones, but LAG came back w/ physical play in the 2H and had five in to win it. Please see Ferbert's post later in this thread for more detail.
> 
> *Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs FC Golden State 3
> Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs FC Golden State 2*
> 
> Per Red Card, Santa Barbara SC got two early ones, and then FC Golden State got one before half and then one in 2H to even it up.
> 
> *Actuals: San Diego Surf 4 vs Nomads 0
> Predict: San Diego Surf 4 vs Nomads 1*
> 
> *Predicts still pending:*
> Legends 1 vs Real SoCal 3
> LAFC 4 vs TFA 1
> Albion 1 vs Arsenal 2
> LAGSD 3 vs OC Surf 2


Surf was not overwhelming but saying that Nomads didn’t muster one shot on goal.Nomads played with 2 deep blocks of 4 and was damage limitation!!Surf vGalaxy In showcase will be 1 to watch!!


----------



## 66 GTO

Arsenal 3 Albion 0


----------



## Kante

Here's standings as of 10/28/18


----------



## 66 GTO

Can anybody shed any light as to why LAFC 
Is fielding 04s on the 05 team other than they can .::


----------



## numero15

66 GTO said:


> Can anybody shed any light as to why LAFC
> Is fielding 04s on the 05 team other than they can .::


2-0 surf. Half


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Who where the more impressive teams over the weekends Showcase?  Surf , TFA and LAFC went undefeated. anybody have the updated standings after showcase


----------



## Federico Ramos

SOCCerJunKIE said:


> Who where the more impressive teams over the weekends Showcase?  Surf , TFA and LAFC went undefeated. anybody have the updated standings after showcase


Surf was really impressive. They had some new players and they played really well. I saw them play San Jose and they controlled the game. LAFC a really well rounded team. Moved the ball really well controlled all the games.


----------



## Federico Ramos

66 GTO said:


> Can anybody shed any light as to why LAFC
> Is fielding 04s on the 05 team other than they can .::


To be honest I don't think they needed the 04 player and they had 2 06  on there as well.


----------



## JCM

Federico Ramos said:


> To be honest I don't think they needed the 04 player and they had 2 06  on there as well.


It looked like all of the 05's were there Friday and Saturday so I assume the 06' just stayed too.  Very odd to take these kids out of school when not needed.  They are amazing players, but the chances of more than 2-3 of them playing beyond college are slim/none.


----------



## seuss

JCM said:


> It looked like all of the 05's were there Friday and Saturday so I assume the 06' just stayed too.  Very odd to take these kids out of school when not needed.  They are amazing players, but the chances of more than 2-3 of them playing beyond college are slim/none.


The experience means more than that one day of school missed.  Please don’t debate me, because I can’t be swayed on this.


----------



## JCM

seuss said:


> The experience means more than that one day of school missed.  Please don’t debate me, because I can’t be swayed on this.


Not looking to debate you.  It's just a matter of priorities that clearly you and I differ in. I don't see the value of the experience of watching kids from your club play versus catching up on the one day of school you've already missed.  Of course I also won't pull my DD out of school for seven days so she can go play in a Euro tournament, Don't debate me on that, I can't be swayed.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. Caveat is that it looks the first 05 training/identification center for socal is next week so teams may sit some key players. 

*Los Angeles*
Legends 0 v. LAFC 3 (algo says LAFC scores 4 but their right forward was out at Showcase)
TFA 1 v LAG 3 (TFA may be able to put a couple more up since a key right back for LAG was out in LAG's last game against the SD Surf.)
LAUFA 2 v RealSoCal 2
Pats 1 FC Golden State 1

*San Diego*
SDSC 0 v SD Surf 8
Arsenal 1 v LAGSD 1
Nomads 2 v OC Surf 2


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend. Caveat is that it looks the first 05 training/identification center for socal is next week so teams may sit some key players.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Legends 0 v. LAFC 3 (algo says LAFC scores 4 but their right forward was out at Showcase)
> TFA 1 v LAG 3 (TFA may be able to put a couple more up since a key right back for LAG was out in LAG's last game against the SD Surf.)
> LAUFA 2 v RealSoCal 2
> Pats 1 FC Golden State 1
> 
> *San Diego*
> SDSC 0 v SD Surf 8
> Arsenal 1 v LAGSD 1
> Nomads 2 v OC Surf 2


Final Score:
FC Golden State - 4
Pateadores - 0

Orange Coast College, Costa Mesa


----------



## Kante

Here are predicts vs actuals from this weekend. Plus some questions at the end.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: Legends 0 v. LAFC 3 (algo says LAFC scores 4 but their right forward was out at Showcase)
*Actual: Legends 0 vs LAFC 1 
*
Predict: TFA 1 v LAG 3 (TFA may be able to put a couple more up since a key right back for LAG was out in LAG's last game against the SD Surf.)
*Actual: TFA 2 v LAG 0*

Predict: LAUFA 2 v RealSoCal 2 
*Actuals: Rescheduled, presumably due to fires. Hopefully, Real SoCal families, and other families affected, are all safe.*

Predict: Pats 1 v FC Golden State 1
*Actuals: Pats 0 v FC Golden State 4*

*San Diego*
Predict: SDSC 0 v SD Surf 8
*Actuals: SDSC 1 v SD Surf 5*

Predict: Arsenal 1 v LAGSD 1
*Actual: TBD*

Predict: Nomads 2 v OC Surf 2
*Actual: Nomads 1 v OC Surf 1*

*Questions:*
1) Is there any commentary on TFA vs LAG or Legends vs LAFC? 

Looks like TFA v LAG got chippy at the end but other than that tough to read the match report and get a sense of how the match went. 

Legends look like they match up well against some of the better/larger teams but tough to tell how the match went from just reading the match report. Seems like LAFC is playing well but having a tougher time getting the ball in the back of the net this year 

2) From the match report, SDSC scored in 1H and SD Surf scored all their goals in 2H. Did SD Surf play their top guys in 1H, or just 2H?


----------



## numero15

Kante said:


> Here are predicts vs actuals from this weekend. Plus some questions at the end.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Predict: Legends 0 v. LAFC 3 (algo says LAFC scores 4 but their right forward was out at Showcase)
> *Actual: Legends 0 vs LAFC 1
> *
> Predict: TFA 1 v LAG 3 (TFA may be able to put a couple more up since a key right back for LAG was out in LAG's last game against the SD Surf.)
> *Actual: TFA 2 v LAG 0*
> 
> Predict: LAUFA 2 v RealSoCal 2
> *Actuals: Rescheduled, presumably due to fires. Hopefully, Real SoCal families, and other families affected, are all safe.*
> 
> Predict: Pats 1 v FC Golden State 1
> *Actuals: Pats 0 v FC Golden State 4*
> 
> *San Diego*
> Predict: SDSC 0 v SD Surf 8
> *Actuals: SDSC 1 v SD Surf 5*
> 
> Predict: Arsenal 1 v LAGSD 1
> *Actual: TBD*
> 
> Predict: Nomads 2 v OC Surf 2
> *Actual: Nomads 1 v OC Surf 1*
> 
> *Questions:*
> 1) Is there any commentary on TFA vs LAG or Legends vs LAFC?
> 
> Looks like TFA v LAG got chippy at the end but other than that tough to read the match report and get a sense of how the match went.
> 
> Legends look like they match up well against some of the better/larger teams but tough to tell how the match went from just reading the match report. Seems like LAFC is playing well but having a tougher time getting the ball in the back of the net this year
> 
> 2) From the match report, SDSC scored in 1H and SD Surf scored all their goals in 2H. Did SD Surf play their top guys in 1H, or just 2H?


Re: surf
I doubt you will see heavy blowouts from them as they seem to play a top squad for one half and a second/experimental squad for the other (Same could be said for the first day of the showcase). At SDSC, I believe their top squad came in for the second half.


----------



## Kante

got it. Thx.


----------



## Kante

Here's standings as of this weekend. Question to the SD folks. So Arsenal beats Strikers 2-0. Strikers beat LAGSD 7-1. LAGSD beats Arsenal 3-0. ??? Injuries, bad karma, or ...


----------



## 66 GTO

Kante said:


> Here's standings as of this weekend. Question to the SD folks. So Arsenal beats Strikers 2-0. Strikers beat LAGSD 7-1. LAGSD beats Arsenal 3-0. ??? Injuries, bad karma, or ...
> 
> Also, have only seen one post that Socal Training/Identification Center is this week. Can anyone else confirm training center for this week? My son made both TC's last Spring but we haven't heard anything this year. Maybe he fell from our coaches' good graces?
> 
> View attachment 3428


Arsenal, Had 2 Key players injured at the showcase and one was not ready to play last saturday the other our centerback was not 100 percent. Arsenal's squad was way off the first half but had opportunities and didnt capitalize LAGSD had 2 nice looks score both 
Arsenal put the pressure on second half and created more but no luck, the defensive mid got injured also and few minutes later LGSD
scored the 3rd one


----------



## Soccerdad2016

7-1 Strikers over LAGSD: potentially a mismatch well taken advantage of?  Drubbing nonetheless  I'm not sure Aresenal had one real opportunity at goal vs LAGSD. Matchups can be everything sometimes.


----------



## 3leches

Kante said:


> Here's standings as of this weekend. Question to the SD folks. So Arsenal beats Strikers 2-0. Strikers beat LAGSD 7-1. LAGSD beats Arsenal 3-0. ??? Injuries, bad karma, or ...
> 
> Also, have only seen one post that Socal Training/Identification Center is this week. Can anyone else confirm training center for this week? My son made both TC's last Spring but we haven't heard anything this year. Maybe he fell from our coaches' good graces?
> 
> View attachment 3428


There is a training center in Carson this Wednesday for the 2004,


----------



## Kante

got it. Thx


----------



## Iknownothing

So why aren’t these training centers acknowledged on the ussoccerda website??


----------



## 3leches

We just got an email where to be this Wednesday out of the blue. From what I understand there will be a travel team for the 2005s and they should be making call ups soon. The 04’s will only have training centers ... It’s hard when there is no consistent pattern


----------



## 66 GTO

Lots of Surf and LAFC  and some TFA players
For the 05s called for a this Wednesday
Congrats


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts for this weekend.

*Los Angeles*
LA Galaxy 6 vs. Pats 0
FC Golden State 0 vs. TFA 4
LAFC 2 vs. Real SoCal 0 - game to watch
LAUFA 6 vs. Santa Barbara SC 3

*San Diego*
Strikers 2 vs SD Surf 4 - game to watch
Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 1
SDSC 2 vs OC Surf 2
LAGSD 3 vs Albion 1


----------



## Box2Box

If surf plays their starters for most of the game, don’t see strikers staying within 5 goals.

Agree with the rest of your handicap on the other games.


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> Here's predicts for this weekend.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> LA Galaxy 6 vs. Pats 0
> *FC Golden State 0 vs. TFA 4*
> LAFC 2 vs. Real SoCal 0 - game to watch
> LAUFA 6 vs. Santa Barbara SC 3
> 
> *San Diego*
> Strikers 2 vs SD Surf 4 - game to watch
> Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 1
> SDSC 2 vs OC Surf 2
> LAGSD 3 vs Albion 1


Huge upset alert!!!!!!

FCGS - 2
TFA - 0


----------



## Federico Ramos

4-0 LAFC


----------



## Kante

Here's results so far vs predicts:

*Los Angeles*
Predict: FC Golden State 0 vs. TFA 4
*Actuals (per Red Card): FC Golden State 2 vs TFA 0 *_(Red Card, big upset indeed. Congrats! any more color on how this match went?)_

Predict: LAFC 2 vs. Real SoCal 0
*Actuals: LAFC 4 vs Real SoCal 0
*
Predict: LA Galaxy 6 vs Pateadores 0
*Actuals: LA Galaxy 7 vs Pateadores 0*

Predict:

*San Diego*
Predict: Strikers 2 vs SD Surf 4 
*Actuals: Strikers 1 vs SD Surf 4 *_(for the game report, looks like things got a little chippy in the 2nd half. around the time of the Strikers' goal. Also, Strikers were missing their big forward/mid who's been contributing 1.3 goals per game. Does anyone have any more color on how this match went?)_

Predict: Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 1
*Actuals: Arsenal 2 vs Nomads 1*

_Anyone else have results/commentary from this weekend?_


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> Here's results so far vs predicts:
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Predict: FC Golden State 0 vs. TFA 4
> *Actuals (per Red Card): FC Golden State 2 vs TFA 0 *_(Red Card, big upset indeed. Congrats! any more color on how this match went?)_


 I actually wasn’t at that game. I was with my DD at Silverlakes for the SCDSL semifinals (which we loss in PKs ). 
My wife said the FCGS played very well. FCGS kept control of the ball in the offensive zone more than TFA. One of the players for TFA was really fast and got through the defense a couple of times but our goalies was able to stop the shots. It was 0-0 at half time. TFA started to foul more after they got down the two goals which usually happens for any team. One of our players (FCGS) got fouled hrs and heard this morning he fractured his finger so he’s out for a month. 
We just joined the team last month so I can’t compare this game to the previous game which TFA won 7-0. 
Next week will be against LAFC so that will be another major test.


----------



## R2564952

That’s what I call payback


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> Here's results so far vs predicts:
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Predict: FC Golden State 0 vs. TFA 4
> *Actuals (per Red Card): FC Golden State 2 vs TFA 0 *_(Red Card, big upset indeed. Congrats! any more color on how this match went?)_
> 
> Predict: LAFC 2 vs. Real SoCal 0
> *Actuals: LAFC 4 vs Real SoCal 0
> *
> Predict: LA Galaxy 6 vs Pateadores 0
> *Actuals: LA Galaxy 7 vs Pateadores 0*
> 
> Predict:
> 
> *San Diego*
> Predict: Strikers 2 vs SD Surf 4
> *Actuals: Strikers 1 vs SD Surf 4 *_(for the game report, looks like things got a little chippy in the 2nd half. around the time of the Strikers' goal. Also, Strikers were missing their big forward/mid who's been contributing 1.3 goals per game. Does anyone have any more color on how this match went?)_
> 
> Predict: Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 1
> *Actuals: Arsenal 2 vs Nomads 1*
> 
> _Anyone else have results/commentary from this weekend?_


Here's predicts vs actuals. Still waiting on SDSC vs OC Surf

*Los Angeles*
Predict: LA Galaxy 6 vs. Pats 0
*Actuals: LA Galaxy 7 vs Pats 0*

Predict: FC Golden State 0 vs. TFA 4
*Actuals: FC Golden State 2 vs TFA 0*

Predict: LAFC 2 vs. Real SoCal 0
*Actuals: LAFC 4 vs Real SoCal 0*

Predict: LAUFA 6 vs. Santa Barbara SC 3
*Actuals: LAUFA 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 2*

*San Diego*
Predict: Strikers 2 vs SD Surf 4
*Actuals: Strikers 1 vs SD Surf 4*

Predict: Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 1
*Actuals: Arsenal 2 vs Nomads 1*

Predict: LAGSD 3 vs Albion 1
*Actuals: LAGSD 3 vs Albion 1*

Predict: SDSC 2 vs OC Surf 2 
*Actuals: TBD*


----------



## Kante

Here's 05 standings thru last weekend.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles:*
Legends 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2
Real SoCal 0 vs LA Galaxy 2
LAUFA 5 vs Pateadores 1
FC Golden State 0 vs LAFC 3

*San Diego:*
Strikers 5 vs SDSC 1
Nomads 1 vs LAGSD 3


----------



## 66 GTO

anybody doing any tourneys over the winter break?
Albion has DA brackets for u12-14


----------



## Kante

here's predicts and actuals so far for this weekend. home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles:*
Predict: Legends 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2
*Actuals: Legends 3 vs Santa Barbara SC 1 *(per the game report, Santa Barbara SC gave up a quick goal at the beginning of the game and then had a tough final ten minutes)

Predict: Real SoCal 0 vs LA Galaxy 2
*Actuals: Real SoCal 0 vs LA Galaxy 3 *(Real SoCal were missing a couple of players for this game)

Predict: LAUFA 5 vs Pateadores 1
*Actuals: LAUFA 2 vs Pateadores 2 *(Good on the Pats for pulling out the tie. Been a tough season, and they got a decent result against a good team_.)_

Predict: FC Golden State 0 vs LAFC 3
*Actuals: FC Golden State 1 vs LAFC 4 *

Here's comments from Red Card on how the game went: "It was 3-0 at halftime. LAFC kept the pressure on on the 1st half holding FCGS to no shots on goal. Things opened up a bit in the 2nd half for FCGS and finally got one in but LAFC got another one."

From BJ18: "Actually, two shots the first half. One was a beautifully struck free kick that hit the post and the second was about 25 yards out, struck well too, but right at the keeper. Good game!"

*San Diego:*
Predict: Strikers 5 vs SDSC 1
*Actuals: Strikers 6 vs SDSC 0 (per MimiV42)*

Nomads vs LAGSD was postponed.


----------



## RedCard

Final from UC Riverside

FCGS - 1
LAFC - 4

It was 3-0 at halftime. LAFC kept the pressure on on the 1st half holding FCGS to no shots on goal. Things opened up a bit in the 2nd half for FCGS and finally got one in but LAFC got another one.


----------



## BJ18

RedCard said:


> Final from UC Riverside
> 
> FCGS - 1
> LAFC - 4
> 
> It was 3-0 at halftime. LAFC kept the pressure on on the 1st half holding FCGS to no shots on goal. Things opened up a bit in the 2nd half for FCGS and finally got one in but LAFC got another one.


Actually, two shots the first half.  One was a beautifully struck free kick that hit the post and the second was about 25 yards out, struck well too, but right at the keeper.  Good game!


----------



## Kante

Looks like FC Golden State added 4-5 players in the last couple of games and maybe dropped 6-7 players. Anyone have insight into this?

Also, how did the Strikers vs SDSC game go?


----------



## RedCard

BJ18 said:


> Actually, two shots the first half.  One was a beautifully struck free kick that hit the post and the second was about 25 yards out, struck well too, but right at the keeper.  Good game!


I stand corrected. That free kick goal post shot was in the 1st half. The 2nd half was better for FCGS.


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> Looks like FC Golden State added 4-5 players in the last couple of games and maybe dropped 6-7 players. Anyone have insight into this?


My son joined in late October so I'm still learning who's who on the team, but I think couple of new players played this past weekend.


----------



## MimiV42

Kante said:


> Looks like FC Golden State added 4-5 players in the last couple of games and maybe dropped 6-7 players. Anyone have insight into this?
> 
> Also, how did the Strikers vs SDSC game go?


6-0 Strikers


----------



## Kante

Here's standings thru last weekend.


----------



## Kante

here's predictions for this weekend. home teams are listed first

LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0 (should be a great game. kickoff is at 2:30 this Saturday and allow 15 to 20 minutes to park and walk to the stadium)

*here's a write-up with more detail: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/05-lafc-vs-05-la-galaxy-this-weekend-12-8-18-predictions-and-discussion.16337/ *

Pateadores 1 vs Real SoCal 2


----------



## Kante

Favor to ask. Have been posting a variety of things. It's all interesting to me and relatively easy to do. But, I don't want to waste people's time and clutter up the forum with information that is not useful. In the poll below, there's a number of ideas for post. If you could vote on what you prefer, that would be helpful. Thanks! Feliz Navidad!

http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/poll-what-are-the-most-useful-postings-here.16377/


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> here's predictions for this weekend. home teams are listed first
> 
> LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0 (should be a great game. kickoff is at 2:30 this Saturday and allow 15 to 20 minutes to park and walk to the stadium)
> 
> *here's a write-up with more detail: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/05-lafc-vs-05-la-galaxy-this-weekend-12-8-18-predictions-and-discussion.16337/ *
> 
> Pateadores 1 vs Real SoCal 2


Here's results from this weekend:

Predict: LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0
*Actuals: LAFC 2 vs LA Galaxy 0*

_Pateadores vs Real SoCal was rescheduled._


----------



## Calisoccer11

We don't live too far from Cal State LA and got to watch the first half of the game.  LAFC was clearly dominant in this first half.  It was interesting to me as I have watched LAG before and thought they played much better than what we saw tonight.  Maybe the second half they stepped it up.  Both teams have tons of talent--great to watch.


----------



## Kante

Here's standings thru this last weekend.


----------



## Kante

Per soccerisfun, sounds like invites have gone out to 05 boys for the next USSDA trancing camp. Here's what was posted on another thread:

"Anybody have any more information or a list on the Western regional camp coming up in January for the U14s? I know a few Surf players got the invite. Anybody else get word?" from soccerisfun


----------



## Kante

For this weekend (1/19 & 1/20). Home team is listed first. Caveat for the predicts for this weekend's games. US Soccer is hosting their u14 Western Camp (i.e. try-outs for the national team) from the 17th to the 21st so a number of quality players won't be at games. (btw, best of luck to all the socal players. everybody in socal is rooting for you guys)

*Los Angeles:*
*TFA 5 vs LAUFA 2 *
yes, yes, LAUFA beat TFA last time 4-1. But the algorithm says what it says. 

*Pats 1 vs Legends 3 *
be interesting to see if the Legends' big central defender (d-mid?) got called up to camp. Without him, bet Legends have a tougher time w/ the Pats than would be expected)

*FC Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2 *
both teams maybe have a player who might be at the camp, and likely have a big dependency on these players. Plus, FC Golden State recently added three new solid players to their roster and, in addition, have been improving significantly over the course of the season (eg, FCG beat TFA 2-0 in their last 2018 match).

Net net, although the teams tied last time they played, this match could be a blow-out for FCG. Forecasting the results from how much FCG/SBSC has improved/declined puts the final score at 5-1 FCG. On the other hand, Santa Barbara SC may match up well which may be why the two teams tied the first time out.

*San Diego:*
*San Diego Surf  6 vs Albion 1*
SD Surf probably has 3 to 5 players called up for the camp and has a significant dependency on these players. For example, the last time two of these players were not rostered earlier this season, SD Surf tied LAGSD 4-4. 

Also, Albion has generally done a good job of keeping games closer than one might expect.  Would bet this match - if key SD Surf players aren't available - is a lot closer than forecasted.

*Nomads 1 vs Strikers 4*
The two '05 Strikers who have been playing up may get called to the camp, but these players have been playing up for a while now, so this likely won't affect the forecast. 

*San Diego SC 0 vs LAGSD 3*

______________

Here's two charts showing FC Golden State's rate of improvement this season. Pretty impressive. The three newest players have only played one match so their impact on these improvements is nominal right now.


----------



## Carl

Good Luck to all the players going to the BNT ID Camp today through Monday.


----------



## RedCard

That’s one hell of a drive from Santa Barbara to Riverside. Must be tough for that team seeing they are the most Northern team in the LA bracket.


----------



## RedCard

> *FC Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2*
> both teams maybe have a player who might be at the camp, and likely have a big dependency on these players. Plus, FC Golden State recently added three new solid players to their roster and, in addition, have been improving significantly over the course of the season (eg, FCG beat TFA 2-0 in their last 2018 match).
> 
> Net net, although the teams tied last time they played, this match could be a blow-out for FCG. Forecasting the results from how much FCG/SBSC has improved/declined puts the final score at 5-1 FCG. On the other hand, Santa Barbara SC may match up well which may be why the two teams tied the first time out.


Final score 
FCGS - 10
SBSC - 0

I wasn’t at the game since my daughter was playing at the same time in Silverlakes but it sounded like Santa Barbara only had 10 players or no subs. Since it is a holiday weekend maybe some players were out of town, but I’m not sure.


----------



## Kante

thx. ouch. the game report should have the # of players rostered for the game.


----------



## Kante

*Here's predict vs actuals for last weekend. Home team is listed first.
*
*Los Angeles:*

Predict: Pats 1 vs Legends 3 - _*Actuals: Pats 3 vs Legends 2 *(Pats were missing one defender who was at the camp but added a 2004 who scored one of their goals. Good on the Pats. Hopefully the tie w/ LAUFA and the win this weekend are part of a trend in the right direction)_

Predict: TFA 5 vs LAUFA 2 -_*Actuals: TFA 4 vs LAUFA 1 *(TFA was missing an 05 defender at the camp)_

Predict: FC Golden State 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 2 _- *Actuals: FCG 10 - Santa Barbara SC 0* (?) Note: There hasn't been a game report posted but have heard it was about 10-0 FCG. Also heard from two sources that Santa Barbara SC only had 10 players (Redcard(thx!) +1 other) at the game and one person said they played with only 9 players for most of the game due to an injury. Ain't good. And going to take a mulligan on the predict. Santa Barbara FC had one midfielder at the camp)_


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (1/26 & 1/27). home team is listed first.

FC Golden State 0 vs LA Galaxy 4
LAUFA 1 vs LAFC 4
SDSC 0 vs SD Surf 6
Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Real SoCal 2
Strikers 4 vs OC Surf 1
TFA 4 vs Legends 1


----------



## Kante

Anybody see the Legends/TFA match and can offer some color on how the match went? 

Game report had it 3-0 Legends. Looks like TFA was missing three players but still should have done better. Per game report, Legends scored all their goals in 2h when it also got a little chippy (3 cards given in 2h)


----------



## RedCard

Final score from UC Riverside

FC Golden State - 3
LA Galaxy - 0

I just caught the last 25 minutes since I was refereeing at Silverlakes today but it was a great game from want I saw. And that’s with our 2nd keeper inbewtween the posts the entire game since the 1st keeper wasn’t feeling good. Huge win for FC Golden State!!!


----------



## SoccerisFun

RedCard said:


> Final score from UC Riverside
> 
> FC Golden State - 3
> LA Galaxy - 0
> 
> I just caught the last 25 minutes since I was refereeing at Silverlakes today but it was a great game from want I saw. And that’s with our 2nd keeper inbewtween the posts the entire game since the 1st keeper wasn’t feeling good. Huge win for FC Golden State!!!


Isn’t the 2nd keeper your son?


----------



## RedCard

SoccerisFun said:


> Isn’t the 2nd keeper your son?


Yep
He was expecting to play no more than a half (most likely less)  since it wasn’t good when he played against LAFC last month. What really helped out was the keeper coach was there also to talk to him before the game. Like I said I only saw the last 25 minutes or so back it was a good 25 minutes.


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> Final score from UC Riverside
> 
> FC Golden State - 3
> LA Galaxy - 0
> 
> I just caught the last 25 minutes since I was refereeing at Silverlakes today but it was a great game from want I saw. And that’s with our 2nd keeper inbewtween the posts the entire game since the 1st keeper wasn’t feeling good. Huge win for FC Golden State!!!


congrats red card! well done by FCG 05.


----------



## mid10

http://www.sportsclubstats.com/You/USSDABoys.html


----------



## 3leches

Well done by FCGS. Galaxy had three key players out due to suspension over the us soccer training center event., in addition to some 2006 playing up.


----------



## Kante

Here actuals vs predicts for last weekend. Lots of interesting results this last weekend. Seems like there may have been a fair amount of winter break rust, but, still, a number of LA teams did much better than expected. Ironically, given the recent news about MLS clubs making noise about withdrawing from USSDA, there may be some parity between teams starting to emerge in the LA group (which was dominated last year by LAFC) now that all teams have played each other at least once.

But, one weekend does not make anything close to a trend, and we’ll see if it continues into the coming weekend.

Here’s the results for last weekend (1/26 & 1/27) vs predicts. Home team is listed first.

Predict: FC Golden State 0 vs LA Galaxy 4. *Actuals: FC Golden State 3 vs LAG 0.* 

Honestly, thought this might be closer than the algo said due to FCG’s rate of improvement this season plus it being an away game for LAG, but did not expect this result. Even allowing for these two items, predicted score would have been 1-1. So, a big kudos to FCG.

Now, the caveats/commentary:

1)  Per the game report, LAG was missing four players including two players who are listed as being were called up to the YNT West regional camp over the Jan 20 weekend. Net impact of missing these four players is that LAG was missing 1.08 goals per game against FCG plus the impact of missing a key defender. 

2)  FCG has been aggressively adding players (and presumably dropping some players) over the season. While the data still looks like FCG’s rate of improvement is due to player development, FCG has 24 players listed on their USSDA roster but, per the game report, did not play eight of these players. 

May be a hopeless romantic, but it would be nice to think that FCG is a player development success story/best practice rather than a recruitment story but that may not be the case. ​
Predict: LAUFA 1 vs LAFC 4. *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LAFC 0.* 

LAUFA has had a tough time this year relative to their results last year, with LAG poaching a number of key 2017-18 players and then a fair amount of player churn through the season to date. This result, particularly given that the previous result vs LAFC was 0-9 loss, is solid. 

The game report lists a couple of LAUFA cards and that LAFC fielded a mostly full 05 team. So not much detail. Does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Real SoCal 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Real SoCal 0.*

Real SoCal has gone scoreless in its last four matches, and has been allowing more goals as a % of average goals scored every week since they beat LAFC 1-0. See chart below.

By way of background, Santa Barbara SC had a bad weekend on 1/20, rostering only 10 players to play FCG in 0-10 loss but seems to be recovering, rostering 15 players for a solid result this weekend. Also, their player who attended the 1/20 YNT West regional camp was back, and contributed two of their three goals against RSC.

Other than that, not a lot of info from the game report, does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?

Here's the RSC goals allowed % chart (because it's goals allowed, a negative % is better):

​
Predict: Strikers 4 vs OC Surf 1. _*Actuals: Strikers 3 vs OC Surf 0.*_

Not a lot in the game report. OC Surf improved on their previous 1-6 loss result with the Strikers. does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
Predict: TFA 4 vs Legends 1. *Actuals: TFA 0 vs Legends 3.* 

Another match with a surprising result. Not quite sure how to call this one. This feels similar to when TFA posted a 0-2 loss the FCG in November. In their first meeting with each team, TFA beat FCG 7-0 and beat Legends 3-0. Does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
Predict: SDSC 0 vs SD Surf 6. _*Actuals: SDSC 0 vs SD Surf 4*_

From the game report, SD Surf scored 3 of four goals in the 2nd half, so may have sat most of their starting front line in the first half. does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​


----------



## RememberME

Kante said:


> Here actuals vs predicts for last weekend. Lots of interesting results this last weekend. Seems like there may have been a fair amount of winter break rust, but, still, a number of LA teams did much better than expected. Ironically, given the recent news about MLS clubs making noise about withdrawing from USSDA, there may be some parity between teams starting to emerge in the LA group (which was dominated last year by LAFC) now that all teams have played each other at least once.
> 
> But, one weekend does not make anything close to a trend, and we’ll see if it continues into the coming weekend.
> 
> Here’s the results for last weekend (1/26 & 1/27) vs predicts. Home team is listed first.
> 
> Predict: FC Golden State 0 vs LA Galaxy 4. *Actuals: FC Golden State 3 vs LAG 0.*
> 
> Honestly, thought this might be closer than the algo said due to FCG’s rate of improvement this season plus it being an away game for LAG, but did not expect this result. Even allowing for these two items, predicted score would have been 1-1. So, a big kudos to FCG.
> 
> Now, the caveats/commentary:
> 
> 1)  Per the game report, LAG was missing four players including two players who are listed as being were called up to the YNT West regional camp over the Jan 20 weekend. Net impact of missing these four players is that LAG was missing 1.08 goals per game against FCG plus the impact of missing a key defender.
> 
> 2)  FCG has been aggressively adding players (and presumably dropping some players) over the season. While the data still looks like FCG’s rate of improvement is due to player development, FCG has 24 players listed on their USSDA roster but, per the game report, did not play eight of these players.
> 
> May be a hopeless romantic, but it would be nice to think that FCG is a player development success story/best practice rather than a recruitment story but that may not be the case. ​
> Predict: LAUFA 1 vs LAFC 4. *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LAFC 0.*
> 
> LAUFA has had a tough time this year relative to their results last year, with LAG poaching a number of key 2017-18 players and then a fair amount of player churn through the season to date. This result, particularly given that the previous result vs LAFC was 0-9 loss, is solid.
> 
> The game report lists a couple of LAUFA cards and that LAFC fielded a mostly full 05 team. So not much detail. Does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
> Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Real SoCal 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Real SoCal 0.*
> 
> Real SoCal has gone scoreless in its last four matches, and has been allowing more goals as a % of average goals scored every week since they beat LAFC 1-0. See chart below.
> 
> By way of background, Santa Barbara SC had a bad weekend on 1/20, rostering only 10 players to play FCG in 0-10 loss but seems to be recovering, rostering 15 players for a solid result this weekend. Also, their player who attended the 1/20 YNT West regional camp was back, and contributed two of their three goals against RSC.
> 
> Other than that, not a lot of info from the game report, does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?
> 
> Here's the RSC goals allowed % chart (because it's goals allowed, a negative % is better):
> 
> View attachment 3879​
> Predict: Strikers 4 vs OC Surf 1. _*Actuals: Strikers 3 vs OC Surf 0.*_
> 
> Not a lot in the game report. OC Surf improved on their previous 1-6 loss result with the Strikers. does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
> Predict: TFA 4 vs Legends 1. *Actuals: TFA 0 vs Legends 3.*
> 
> Another match with a surprising result. Not quite sure how to call this one. This feels similar to when TFA posted a 0-2 loss the FCG in November. In their first meeting with each team, TFA beat FCG 7-0 and beat Legends 3-0. Does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
> Predict: SDSC 0 vs SD Surf 6. _*Actuals: SDSC 0 vs SD Surf 4*_
> 
> From the game report, SD Surf scored 3 of four goals in the 2nd half, so may have sat most of their starting front line in the first half. does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​


FCG vs LAG : LA Galaxy had a total of  5 starting players out  including 3 that got called to the YNT camp only 1  got to play the second half of the game when they were already down 2-0. Also they played a couple of 06's that did really good  in this game.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> Here actuals vs predicts for last weekend. Lots of interesting results this last weekend. Seems like there may have been a fair amount of winter break rust, but, still, a number of LA teams did much better than expected. Ironically, given the recent news about MLS clubs making noise about withdrawing from USSDA, there may be some parity between teams starting to emerge in the LA group (which was dominated last year by LAFC) now that all teams have played each other at least once.
> 
> But, one weekend does not make anything close to a trend, and we’ll see if it continues into the coming weekend.
> 
> Here’s the results for last weekend (1/26 & 1/27) vs predicts. Home team is listed first.
> 
> Predict: FC Golden State 0 vs LA Galaxy 4. *Actuals: FC Golden State 3 vs LAG 0.*
> 
> Honestly, thought this might be closer than the algo said due to FCG’s rate of improvement this season plus it being an away game for LAG, but did not expect this result. Even allowing for these two items, predicted score would have been 1-1. So, a big kudos to FCG.
> 
> Now, the caveats/commentary:
> 
> 1)  Per the game report, LAG was missing four players including two players who are listed as being were called up to the YNT West regional camp over the Jan 20 weekend. Net impact of missing these four players is that LAG was missing 1.08 goals per game against FCG plus the impact of missing a key defender.
> 
> 2)  FCG has been aggressively adding players (and presumably dropping some players) over the season. While the data still looks like FCG’s rate of improvement is due to player development, FCG has 24 players listed on their USSDA roster but, per the game report, did not play eight of these players.
> 
> May be a hopeless romantic, but it would be nice to think that FCG is a player development success story/best practice rather than a recruitment story but that may not be the case. ​
> Predict: LAUFA 1 vs LAFC 4. *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LAFC 0.*
> 
> LAUFA has had a tough time this year relative to their results last year, with LAG poaching a number of key 2017-18 players and then a fair amount of player churn through the season to date. This result, particularly given that the previous result vs LAFC was 0-9 loss, is solid.
> 
> The game report lists a couple of LAUFA cards and that LAFC fielded a mostly full 05 team. So not much detail. Does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
> Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Real SoCal 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Real SoCal 0.*
> 
> Real SoCal has gone scoreless in its last four matches, and has been allowing more goals as a % of average goals scored every week since they beat LAFC 1-0. See chart below.
> 
> By way of background, Santa Barbara SC had a bad weekend on 1/20, rostering only 10 players to play FCG in 0-10 loss but seems to be recovering, rostering 15 players for a solid result this weekend. Also, their player who attended the 1/20 YNT West regional camp was back, and contributed two of their three goals against RSC.
> 
> Other than that, not a lot of info from the game report, does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?
> 
> Here's the RSC goals allowed % chart (because it's goals allowed, a negative % is better):
> 
> View attachment 3879​
> Predict: Strikers 4 vs OC Surf 1. _*Actuals: Strikers 3 vs OC Surf 0.*_
> 
> Not a lot in the game report. OC Surf improved on their previous 1-6 loss result with the Strikers. does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
> Predict: TFA 4 vs Legends 1. *Actuals: TFA 0 vs Legends 3.*
> 
> Another match with a surprising result. Not quite sure how to call this one. This feels similar to when TFA posted a 0-2 loss the FCG in November. In their first meeting with each team, TFA beat FCG 7-0 and beat Legends 3-0. Does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​
> Predict: SDSC 0 vs SD Surf 6. _*Actuals: SDSC 0 vs SD Surf 4*_
> 
> From the game report, SD Surf scored 3 of four goals in the 2nd half, so may have sat most of their starting front line in the first half. does anyone have more color/info/opinions on this match?​


Legends defense controlled TFAs talented front line for the most part.  TFA did break through to get a few good chances in 1st half, but shots nearly missed and keeper made an amazing save on one.  Legends was opportunistic to put in a couple, and put in a late goal when TFa was pressing.
It could have been worse.   TFA striker received his 2nd yellow card with about 25 mins to go, but he did not get thrown out. Definitely a chippy affair, and the field TFA plays on his really beat up, making it tough to play a clean brand of soccer.


----------



## Kante

Here’s predicts for this weekend (2/2/& 2/3). Home team is listed first. The extended notes on LA are due, mostly, to what could be greater emerging parity within the LA group. Next week will take a look at SD match ups in more detail to see where things are at after the winter break.

*San Diego*
*Albion 2 v. OC Surf 2*

*Arsenal 1 v. SD Surf 2* (SD Surf is ranked #1 tin the country by TopDrawer Dec '18)
This match is the most interesting SD match of the weekend. These teams are two of SD's top three teams (the other being the Strikers) and Arsenal may have the backline size to handle SD Surf's striker. However, it's Arsenal's first group play match since 11/17 so there will be some rust. 

*LAGSD 3 v. Nomads 1*

*Los Angeles
FC Golden State 3 v. Pateadores 1*
This game will be the most interesting LA match of the weekend. FCG has been improving significantly over the course of the season. If they continue their improvements, the projection – as opposed to the general algorithm - for this match is FCG 7 v. Pats 0.

However, the Pats, after getting off to a not great start this season, have produced unexpected positive results in their last two matches with a tie against LAUFA two weeks back and a win last week against Legends. For context, both are solid teams and for example, last week, LAUFA tied LAFC 0-0 and the Legends beat TFA. 

Pats seem to have pulled out these results with two new players, one from the Fullerton Rangers and one from North Huntington Beach. 

And adding to the narrative, FC Golden State also have very recently added players from the Fullerton and NHB, and these players also seem to be contributing to positive results

Net net, lots of interesting plot and subplots here. Should be fun to watch.

*LAFC 5 v. Santa Barbara SC 0 (LAFC is ranked #6 in the country by TopDrawer Dec '18)*
Last week, LAFC had a less than optimal result against LAUFA and Santa Barbara SC had a solid result against Real SoCal, but, likely, both teams will revert to their mean this weekend

*Real SoCal 1 v. TFA 3 (TFA is ranked #8 in the country by Top Drawer Dec '18)*
Another interesting match. Real SoCal, despite recently adding a couple of new players, has gone scoreless in their last four matches and, looking at the trends, may have peaked w/ their 1-0 result against LAFC in the fourth game of the season. 

On the other hand, TFA is a relatively young team and may have a hard time matching up w/ older, bigger teams (the last two matches against FCG and Legends being examples) and Real SoCal has some bigger players. And, similar to Real SoCal, TFA has been trending worse as well. 

And both team have a significant home/away effect, with TFA being -50% worse away team and RealSoCal being a much better home team.

Last time these teams played it was 2-1 for TFA. With TFA being the home team 

Accounting for the trends and the home/away effect (Real SoCal is the home team this weekend), the projection – as opposed to the general algo – is, ironically after all that, Real SoCal 1 v. TFA 3.


----------



## 66 GTO

Arsenal 0 SD Surf 3
Boys played under heavy rain 
Good match though


----------



## PIRLO

66 GTO said:


> Arsenal 0 SD Surf 3
> Boys played under heavy rain
> Good match though


Exactly!!Arsenal made it tough..defended well.Surf without 7 players and brought in three 06 boys,1 of which scored 2!!


----------



## Kante

Here's 05 standings thru 1/31/19.


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> *FC Golden State 3 v. Pateadores 1*
> This game will be the most interesting LA match of the weekend. FCG has been improving significantly over the course of the season. If they continue their improvements, the projection – as opposed to the general algorithm - for this match is FCG 7 v. Pats 0.
> 
> However, the Pats, after getting off to a not great start this season, have produced unexpected positive results in their last two matches with a tie against LAUFA two weeks back and a win last week against Legends. For context, both are solid teams and for example, last week, LAUFA tied LAFC 0-0 and the Legends beat TFA.
> 
> Pats seem to have pulled out these results with two new players, one from the Fullerton Rangers and one from North Huntington Beach.
> 
> And adding to the narrative, FC Golden State also have very recently added players from the Fullerton and NHB, and these players also seem to be contributing to positive results
> 
> Net net, lots of interesting plot and subplots here. Should be fun to watch.


Final from UC Riverside
FCGS - 2
Pats - 0
Truthfully it was a pretty sloppy game for FCGS. 1st goal was caused by a bad play by the Pats goalie. He lost the ball on a play back from his defender. 2nd goal was a good from the left side of the field. Plus 2 shots off the crossbar. Practice should be interesting this week.

Pats came with only 12 players and FCGS had at least 2 out sick ( a forward and a goalie ).

As for the weather, it was wet and cold of course. The turf field was slippery. No down pour but there was light rain on and off during the match. 

Now to dry up and get ready for The Super Bowl.


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> s





66 GTO said:


> Arsenal 0 SD Surf 3
> Boys played under heavy rain
> Good match though


Per the game report, Surf had a several players out but Arsenal also had a couple of key players out as well. Any particular reason the boys were out? The SD identification center is coming up but is on 2/20.


----------



## 66 GTO

RedCard said:


> Final from UC Riverside
> FCGS - 2
> Pats - 0
> Truthfully it was a pretty sloppy game for FCGS. 1st goal was caused by a bad play by the Pats goalie. He lost the ball on a play back from his defender. 2nd goal was a good from the left side of the field. Plus 2 shots off the crossbar. Practice should be interesting this week.
> 
> Pats came with only 12 players and FCGS had at least 2 out sick ( a forward and a goalie ).
> 
> As for the weather, it was wet and cold of course. The turf field was slippery. No down pour but there was light rain on and off during the match.
> 
> Now to dry up and get ready for The Super Bowl.


I get The Pats roster part but doesn’t GSA
Have about 25 players? How many have left ?


----------



## 66 GTO

Kante said:


> Per the game report, Surf had a several players out but Arsenal also had a couple of key players out as well. Any particular reason the boys were out? The SD identification center is coming up but is on 2/20.


SD players surf  I was told the reason by a parent from there but is not my place to share it
As for Arsenal from the official roster 2 players are no longer with the team and my younger son was given the chance  to play down this game.


----------



## Kante

66 GTO said:


> SD players surf  I was told the reason by a parent from there but is not my place to share it
> As for Arsenal from the official roster 2 players are no longer with the team and my younger son was given the chance  to play down this game.


Got it. Thx. Hope nothing bad. Good for your son.


----------



## Kante

66 GTO said:


> I get The Pats roster part but doesn’t GSA
> Have about 25 players? How many have left ?


Per the game reports, FCG has 25 2005s listed as part of the team but I think teams can only roster a max of 18 players as active for a game.  

So for any given game, the coach may be only rostering what he believes to be the 18 best/18 who earned it that week. Would defer to the FCG folks for more info as to what's going on. 

Their coach seems to be consistently rotating players and only two FCG players have been rostered for all the last 6 games.

There are four players who have not been rostered for the first 3 games of 2019. Don't know the "why" behind this and would again, defer to FCG folks for more info/color. Maybe they dropped, maybe it's just their turn not to be rostered.


----------



## Kante

here predicts vs actuals for the last weekend. Sounds like a wet weekend everywhere made for interesting games w/ some uncharacteristic play.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: FCG 3 v Pats 1. _*Actuals: FC 2 v Pats 0.*_ RedCard provided some good commentary above on the match. Would love to hear more color on how FCG is managing the roster on game day. Seems to be effective and maybe a best practice for other teams. 

Predict: Real SoCal 1 v TFA 3. _*Actuals: Real SoCal 1 v TFA 1.*_ TFA has been having a tough time on both sides of the ball since they beat LAG in early November. More on that in a different post. Real SoCal picked it up a bit, scoring their first goal in four games and keeping TFA's offense in check. Will see if this correction is a trend or an outlier next weekend when they play FCG.

LAFC and Santa Barbara SC was postponed.

*San Diego*
Predict: Albion 2 v OC Surf 2. *Actuals: Albion 2 v OC Surf 2. *

Predict: Arsenal 1 v SD Surf 2. _*Actuals: Arsenal 0 v SD Surf 3. *_per 66GTO, two Arsenal players are no longer with the team. Looking at the stats though, the gap should not have affected the match outcome. On the SD Surf side, per the game report, ten 2005 players were out with four 2006s filling in. Hoping the SD Surf 2005s were out for a good news reason (any more color on this? bueller?). SD Surf still had several of their key core players and, in a wet game, that was enough to keep Arsenal under control and put in three goals (two from a 2006). Thanks 66GTO and PIRLO for comments. And kudos to the SD Surf for playing boys up.

Predict: LAGSD 3 v Nomads 1. _*Actuals: LAGSD 2 v Nomads 1. *_So last week, listed SD Surf, Strikers and Arsenal the top three SD teams. After looking at the stats more carefully, apologies are due to LAGSD. LAGSD is definitely in the top 3. This is particularly striking since their 2017-18 roster was poached so heavily pre-season by LAG and a couple of other SD area teams. Nice work. Should be an interesting match w/ Arsenal this weekend.


----------



## justneededaname

Albion 2 - OC Surf 2. We could have stayed out of the wind and rain and just gone with your predicts.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first. 1st, weather will be brisk but should be waaaaaay better than last week. 2nd, a number of teams are now playing each other for the second time and it will be interesting to see which teams improved and how teams, now that they are more familiar with each other, generally will do.

*SD*
*Arsenal 1 v LAGSD 2.* Will likely be the best match in SD this weekend. Algo had this at a 1-1 tie, but given trends, particularly LAGSD getting better scoring goals, LAGSD for the win. 

*OC Surf 2 v. SDSC 1.* This one is what it is.

*Nomads 2 v. Albion 1.* An interesting match. Nomads are better this year than last, and Albion lost some significant players to the SD Surf, and net net, both teams are pretty even this year. with no big improvements - but also no big declines - over time. There is home/away effect that will benefit the Nomads so that's the call. FYI, Algo gives the slight edge to the Nomads but has the result at a 2-2 tie

*LA *
*LAG 2 v. TFA 1.* Both teams are nationally ranked by Top Drawer, and TFA was the first team to put an L on LAG this year plus 3-4 LAG players were suspended last weekend and will/should be looking to get back to it. 

However, both teams have been performing progressively worse over the course of the season. Both LAG's goal scoring and defending are getting consistently worse over time. On the other side of the field, something changed with TFA after their win against LAG in mid-November with both their goal scoring and defending taking a nose dive after that point in time. To be fair to LAG, they have had three key 05 players consistently playing up with the u15 team, and that may have contributed to the decline in performance, (and good on them for playing kids up rather than being focused on padding their win/loss sheet)

Last item is that LAG ... have to be careful not overstate here ... is horrible away from Carson. here's the stats: LAG is +5.1 goal differential at home, and -.2 goal differential away.

Trending out and allowing for the LAG away effect (TFA has also a home/away effect but not as pronounced), the score could be LAG 1 v. TFA 4. 

But, LAG probably pulls it out. Will be fascinated to hear how it goes.

*LAFC 3 v. Legends 0.*  Last match result was LAFC 1 v. Legends 0. Legends are solid, particularly on D, and a good physical match-up for LAFC but LAFC is better. Familiarity probably doesn't help the Legends here (but does help LAFC), and will be interesting to see how LAFC center mid does against Legends d-mid.

*LAUFA 4 v. Pats 1.* Both teams are having some organizational challenges. Pats fielded just 12 players last week while LAUFA is churning through players with another player officially leaving to go back to RSC recently. Stats say LAUFA wins it but it depends who they're able to put on the field. 

*RSC 0 v FCG 1.*  FCG has been improving significantly over time this season and has the size to make Real SoCal work. RSC, on the other hand, had been having some issues and was showing a declining trend over time in performance on both sides of the ball. 

Algo has this as a defensive-minded 1-1 tie with a slight edge to FCG, but am thinking that FCG has the forward size to give RSC a tougher time than a tie, and RSC doesn't seem to have the offense to get it back going the other way. RSC may just park the bus to get the point but FCG probably wears them out.


----------



## 66 GTO

Arsenal 2 LAGSD 1


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first. 1st, weather will be brisk but should be waaaaaay better than last week.
> *RSC 0 v FCG 1.*


Final score from Ventura County
RSC - 1
FCGS - 0

Real SoCal score off a free kick about 20 yards out just inside the far post. FCGS players were saying it was an own goal going off the back of one of the defender’s head.Doesn’t matter as a goal is a goal.

Weather was a huge factor as there was a heavy down pour for most of the game and the wind didn’t help either team but both teams were able to tough it out.


----------



## justneededaname

Albion 2 Nomads 1


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts vs actuals from this weekend (2/9 & 2/10). Had a lot of the scores correct but going the wrong way. Some close matches, still some winter break rust plus weather was a factor in some matches. There's enough games now to take more systematically look at how home vs away affects results and to look at trends. predicts should be better next weekend.
*
SD*
*Predict: *Arsenal 1 v LAGSD 2. _*Actuals: Arsenal 2 v LAGSD 1. *_Thx 66GTO for early results! Good win by Arsenal and they came back from being down 0-1. Per the game report, LAGSD looks like they missing 5 players who they normally roster. Is this typical? This match looks like it was interesting. Does anyone have more commentary? 

*Predict: *OC Surf 2 v. SDSC 1*.* *Actuals: OC Surf 1 v. SDSC 1. * Per the game report, SDSC tied it up at the end. Does anyone have more commentary?

*Predict: *Nomads 2 v. Albion 1*.* _*Actuals: Nomads 1 v. Albion 2. *_Thx justneedaname for early results! Per the game report, Albion got out to an early lead and held for the win.

*LA*
*Predict: *LAG 2 v. TFA 1.  *Actuals:  LAG 4 v. TFA 2. *Per the game report, LAG brought the full squad and intensity (3 yellows), and one of the players who had to sit out after breaking curfew at the US training camp went for a hat trick, including a goal at the beginning of the game. TFA also brought the intensity with three yellow cards as well. However, they were playing from behind the whole match which was probably tough. This match looks like it was interesting. Does anyone have more commentary? 

*Predict: *LAFC 3 v. Legends 0.  _*Actuals: LAFC 2 v. Legends 1. *_Per the game report, Legends got one early from their 2004 player (March '04 birthday) who is also the Legends leading scorer (he shows up on the game report but not their USSDA roster). LAFC rallied in the second half for for the win, were missing two key players and rostered three '06s. This match looks like it was interesting. Does anyone have more commentary? 

*Predict:* LAUFA 4 v. Pats 1. _*Actuals: LAUFA 4 v. Pats 3. *_Pats match up well with LAUFA (last match was 1-2), and a solid performance. First half was tight with the score 0-0, and then opened up in the second half. This match looks like it was interesting. Does anyone have more commentary? 

*Predict: *RSC 0 v FCG 1.  _*Actuals: RSC 1 v FCG 0.*_ Here's commentary from RedCard (thx!): "Real SoCal score off a free kick about 20 yards out just inside the far post. FCGS players were saying it was an own goal going off the back of one of the defender’s head. Doesn’t matter as a goal is a goal. Weather was a huge factor as there was a heavy down pour for most of the game and the wind didn’t help either team but both teams were able to tough it out."


----------



## Benchwarmer

Kante said:


> *Predict: *RSC 0 v FCG 1.  _*Actuals: RSC 0 v FCG 1.*_ Here's commentary from RedCard (thx!): "Real SoCal score off a free kick about 20 yards out just inside the far post. FCGS players were saying it was an own goal going off the back of one of the defender’s head. Doesn’t matter as a goal is a goal. Weather was a huge factor as there was a heavy down pour for most of the game and the wind didn’t help either team but both teams were able to tough it out."


I think the score is wrong here ‍


----------



## Kante

here's standings thru last weekend (2/9 & 2/10)


Benchwarmer said:


> I think the score is wrong here ‍


corrected. thx for the catch


----------



## BJ18

Kante said:


> Here's predicts vs actuals from this weekend (2/9 & 2/10). Had a lot of the scores correct but going the wrong way. Some close matches, still some winter break rust plus weather was a factor in some matches. There's enough games now to take more systematically look at how home vs away affects results and to look at trends. predicts should be better next weekend.
> *
> SD*
> *Predict: *Arsenal 1 v LAGSD 2. _*Actuals: Arsenal 2 v LAGSD 1. *_Thx 66GTO for early results! Good win by Arsenal and they came back from being down 0-1. Per the game report, LAGSD looks like they missing 5 players who they normally roster. Is this typical? This match looks like it was interesting. Does anyone have more commentary?
> 
> *Predict: *OC Surf 2 v. SDSC 1*.* *Actuals: OC Surf 1 v. SDSC 1. * Per the game report, SDSC tied it up at the end. Does anyone have more commentary?
> 
> *Predict: *Nomads 2 v. Albion 1*.* _*Actuals: Nomads 1 v. Albion 2. *_Thx justneedaname for early results! Per the game report, Albion got out to an early lead and held for the win.
> 
> *LA*
> *Predict: *LAG 2 v. TFA 1.  *Actuals:  LAG 4 v. TFA 2. *Per the game report, LAG brought the full squad and intensity (3 yellows), and one of the players who had to sit out after breaking curfew at the US training camp went for a hat trick, including a goal at the beginning of the game. TFA also brought the intensity with three yellow cards as well. However, they were playing from behind the whole match which was probably tough. This match looks like it was interesting. Does anyone have more commentary?
> 
> *Predict: *LAFC 3 v. Legends 0.  _*Actuals: LAFC 2 v. Legends 1. *_Per the game report, Legends got one early from their 2004 player (March '04 birthday) who is also the Legends leading scorer (he shows up on the game report but not their USSDA roster). LAFC rallied in the second half for for the win, were missing two key players and rostered three '06s. This match looks like it was interesting. Does anyone have more commentary?
> 
> *Predict:* LAUFA 4 v. Pats 1. _*Actuals: LAUFA 4 v. Pats 3. *_Pats match up well with LAUFA (last match was 1-2), and a solid performance. First half was tight with the score 0-0, and then opened up in the second half. This match looks like it was interesting. Does anyone have more commentary?
> 
> *Predict: *RSC 0 v FCG 1.  _*Actuals: RSC 1 v FCG 0.*_ Here's commentary from RedCard (thx!): "Real SoCal score off a free kick about 20 yards out just inside the far post. FCGS players were saying it was an own goal going off the back of one of the defender’s head. Doesn’t matter as a goal is a goal. Weather was a huge factor as there was a heavy down pour for most of the game and the wind didn’t help either team but both teams were able to tough it out."



Curious how you have access to kid’s birthdays?  The public game report made available after each game does not include birthdays, only birth year.  (Ex, pointing out that the Legends players has a March 04 birthday). 

As far as I know, only the match report the referee sees has actual birthdays.  

Just curious.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. some interesting match-ups, particularly in the LA group. btw, the goal of this info is to provide families, coaches and clubs a baseline against which to evaluate development, rather than just focusing on did we win or lose. 

A lot of folks will say after a game, "Well, we lost but did better this time," or "We won but didn't play very well." These predicts are intended to help take that mindset a step further, so that folks can say, we were projected to do "x" and we did "y" instead. Why was that? Did we make forward progress this weekend or not?

Good luck to everyone this weekend. Home teams are listed first. Should be good soccer weather (finally). fyi, have started to improvement/decline trends and home/away advantages. will see if this helps w/ accuracy or not.

*San Diego*
*LAGSD 1 vs Strikers 3.* Last time these teams played, Strikers won 7-1. Since then, a couple of Strikers' players are playing up w/ u15 and the Strikers seem to be focusing on D a bit more.  Having said that, LAGSD has been trending worse defensively, so score could be closer to 5-1.

*Nomads 2 vs. Albion 2
SDSC 0 vs. Arsenal 2*

*Los Angeles*
*Pats 2 vs. TFA 5. *Last time these teams played, Pats lost 0-10. Since then, TFA has trended worse on both sides of the ball as the season has worn on. Plus, seems like there may have been a "come to Jesus" moment around the end of November with the Pats which has started to generate more competitive results.  Too early to tell if this trend will hold. 

*FC Golden State 3 vs. LAUFA 1. *These teams have two of the strongest home/away effects in the group, and have been really interesting to watch over the season. FCG has had a steady improvement on both sides of the ball since the beginning of the season, while LAUFA has been struggling to maintain their status as a top LA team since LAG poached a significant number of LAUFA players before the season started. The algo says the result will be FCG 1 vs LAUFA 2, but given FCG's improvement and LAUFA having to play away, am going w/ FCG 3 vs. LAUFA 1. Last time these teams played it was 1-1 w/ LAUFA playing at home.

*Real SoCal 0 vs. Legends 1. *Both teams rely on size, and score on counters. Re: home/away, the Legends tend to travel well. In terms of trends, RSC has been having some challenges on both sides of the ball, and the weakness in their midfield (only one dynamic mid w/ good, independent decision-making) is starting to show. Last time these teams met, the score was 0-1 Legends. Looking for the same this weekend unless Legends get an early score and then decide to stretch their legs a bit. If that happens score could be closer to 3-1 Legends.

*Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LA Galaxy 6. *Some interesting trends and home/away. LA Galaxy had been trending the wrong way on both sides of the ball, and particularly not played well away. But both items may be turning around. LAG broke their home/away trend line vs TFA on Feb 9th. Plus, a number of LAG players who were called up to the Western Regional Training Camp had to sit out in the recent match against FCG due to breaking training camp curfew. One of those players who had to sit went then for a hat trick against TFA. 

Santa Barbara may have hit rock bottom when they did not field a full team against FCG in their 0-10 loss, but then beat RSC 3-0 the next match out. Plus Santa Barbara looks like they play better at home than away. Handicapping with all the different trends puts the score closer to 4-2 LAG. Will be an interesting result to watch. Last time these teams played it was 8-0 LAG.


----------



## RedCard

Looks like TFA v FCGS just got cancelled. The game was scheduled for 6:30pm in San Bernardino then moved to 7:30pm due to all the rescheduling of the State Cup (3 weekends lost due to rain).


----------



## RedCard

RedCard said:


> Looks like TFA v FCGS just got cancelled. The game was scheduled for 6:30pm in San Bernardino then moved to 7:30pm due to all the rescheduling of the State Cup (3 weekends lost due to rain).


My mistake - it was LAUFA vs FCGS that was cancelled.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actual for this weekend (2/23/ & 2/24). 

*San Diego*
Predict: LAGSD 1 vs Strikers 3. _*Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs Strikers 5. *_Seems like the Strikers match up well against LAGSD. Last match the score was 7-1 Strikers.

Nomads 2 vs. Albion 2. _*Rescheduled.*_

SDSC 0 vs. Arsenal 2. _*Actuals: SDSC 0 vs. Arsenal 2*_

*Los Angeles*
Predict: Pats 2 vs. TFA 5. *Actuals: Pats 1 vs TFA 3. *Last time these teams played, Pats lost 0-10. Some improvement by the Pats plus TFA regressing to the mean. Anyone have more color on this one?

FC Golden State 3 vs. LAUFA 1.* Rescheduled.*

Predict: Real SoCal 0 vs. Legends 1.* Actuals: Real So Cal 0 vs Legends 1. *Per the game report, Legends scored late at the 68th minute. Same result as last time these two teams played. Anyone have more color on this one?

Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs. LA Galaxy 6.* Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 vs LAG 4. *After handicapping w/ trends and home/away effects, had thought the score might be closer to 4-2 LAG despite what the algo said. Anyone have more color on this one?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 2.  LAFC has been having relative challenges scoring goals all season, and particularly in the last two games, plus RSC always matches up well w/ LAFC. Will be interesting to see if LAFC can start to return to last year's quality.

Legends 2 vs. FCG 1 *game to watch* _FCG has had some funky games in 2019, but are still definitely one of the top candidates for most improved since the beginning of the season. on the flip side, Legends are big and defend solidly. Both teams match up well with each other. Since the game is away for FCG (they also have a strong home field advantage effect), am tipping it to Legends. This will be a statement game for FCG. Last match, it was 2-0 FCG._

LA Galaxy 7 vs. Pateadores 0 *could be a good opportunity for LAG to play some 06s up and do some development*

Santa Barbara SC 2 vs. LAUFA 4

*San Diego*
LAGSD 3 vs. Albion 1
SD Surf 6 vs. SDSC 0 *could be a good opportunity for SD Surf to play some 06s up and do some development*
Strikers 4 vs Nomads 1. 
OC Surf 1 vs. Arsenal 2


----------



## RedCard

So this is interesting. Earlier today, the 2019 Spring schedule for the USC Women's team came out and on April 7th at 11am, the women will have a match against the U14 LAFC DA team at Cal State L.A. 

https://usctrojans.com/news/2019/2/25/womens-soccer-2019-usc-soccer-spring-schedule-announced.aspx?fbclid=IwAR0pDgX1D163lO5mMvJHuFTl2iwQS3AHKf-dVxv91zUTQT27lMM5-ouewsM


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> So this is interesting. Earlier today, the 2019 Spring schedule for the USC Women's team came out and on April 7th at 11am, the women will have a match against the U14 LAFC DA team at Cal State L.A.
> 
> https://usctrojans.com/news/2019/2/25/womens-soccer-2019-usc-soccer-spring-schedule-announced.aspx?fbclid=IwAR0pDgX1D163lO5mMvJHuFTl2iwQS3AHKf-dVxv91zUTQT27lMM5-ouewsM


topdrawer has USC ranked as the #10 women's soccer team in the country. wonder how the USC players feel about this match-up?


----------



## justneededaname

RedCard said:


> So this is interesting. Earlier today, the 2019 Spring schedule for the USC Women's team came out and on April 7th at 11am, the women will have a match against the U14 LAFC DA team at Cal State L.A.
> 
> https://usctrojans.com/news/2019/2/25/womens-soccer-2019-usc-soccer-spring-schedule-announced.aspx?fbclid=IwAR0pDgX1D163lO5mMvJHuFTl2iwQS3AHKf-dVxv91zUTQT27lMM5-ouewsM


No wonder OM is skipping college soccer. When a top women's college soccer team thinks they are only as good as a top team of 8th grade boys. OM is as good as most of those boys now.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 2.  LAFC has been having relative challenges scoring goals all season, and particularly in the last two games, plus RSC always matches up well w/ LAFC. Will be interesting to see if LAFC can start to return to last year's quality.
> 
> Legends 2 vs. FCG 1 *game to watch* _FCG has had some funky games in 2019, but are still definitely one of the top candidates for most improved since the beginning of the season. on the flip side, Legends are big and defend solidly. Both teams match up well with each other. Since the game is away for FCG (they also have a strong home field advantage effect), am tipping it to Legends. This will be a statement game for FCG. Last match, it was 2-0 FCG._
> 
> LA Galaxy 7 vs. Pateadores 0 *could be a good opportunity for LAG to play some 06s up and do some development*
> 
> Santa Barbara SC 2 vs. LAUFA 4
> 
> *San Diego*
> LAGSD 3 vs. Albion 1
> SD Surf 6 vs. SDSC 0 *could be a good opportunity for SD Surf to play some 06s up and do some development*
> Strikers 4 vs Nomads 1.
> OC Surf 1 vs. Arsenal 2


LAGSD 5 Albion 0


----------



## Kante

Soccerdad2016 said:


> LAGSD 5 Albion 0


any color/commentary about how the match went?


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Very one sided. 0-0 at half and then after first goal the rest came quick. LAGSD controlled every area of game.


----------



## Kante

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Very one sided. 0-0 at half and then after first goal the rest came quick. LAGSD controlled every area of game.


thx


----------



## Iknownothing

justneededaname said:


> No wonder OM is skipping college soccer. When a top women's college soccer team thinks they are only as good as a top team of 8th grade boys. OM is as good as most of those boys now.


I saw that LAFC team play today vs Real So Cal, and honestly MLS clubs don’t develop cause LAFC subbed out s few kids like after the first 20 mins... and although nothing unusual about that; but then the coach never put them back in even when the score was ran up to 6 to 0.  And then again with 12 mins left an LAFC playerS gets injured and walks off the field and LAFC is left playing with now only 10 players on the field.. and still I watched as these same subs from the 20th minute never re-entered the game. Coach did nothing for these kids Development. Just left them on the sideline warming up. Shit the kids were on the sideline warming up for longer than the 20mins they played when the game started. I’m convinced MLS doesn’t develop. I’m convinced they only want to recruit. Prove me wrong someone.


----------



## justneededaname

Iknownothing said:


> I saw that LAFC team play today vs Real So Cal, and honestly MLS clubs don’t develop cause LAFC subbed out s few kids like after the first 20 mins... and although nothing unusual about that; but then the coach never put them back in even when the score was ran up to 6 to 0.  And then again with 12 mins left an LAFC playerS gets injured and walks off the field and LAFC is left playing with now only 10 players on the field.. and still I watched as these same subs from the 20th minute never re-entered the game. Coach did nothing for these kids Development. Just left them on the sideline warming up. Shit the kids were on the sideline warming up for longer than the 20mins they played when the game started. I’m convinced MLS doesn’t develop. I’m convinced they only want to recruit. Prove me wrong someone.


Rumor is a number of Surf players will be making their way up to LAFC. It is possible LAFC might just be signalling to the parents where those roster spots will come from.


----------



## Iknownothing

justneededaname said:


> Rumor is a number of Surf players will be making their way up to LAFC. It is possible LAFC might just be signalling to the parents where those roster spots will come from.


Haha yea right, totally possible.  I see that. Till surf parents get tired of driving to LA from San Deigo. Yup Somewhere on this forum I read that too LAFC is hiring a Surf Coach. Cant imagine driving that far through traffic. Then what if that Surf kid plays 20mins. This whole development vs MLS is just an endless circle or hot mess. Who knows if what Olivia is doing is right. I’m all for her,  at least she can make big bucks soon!! All of these USSDA club teams including the MLS is just dreams. I don’t know where to get quality development


----------



## ferbert

Iknownothing said:


> I saw that LAFC team play today vs Real So Cal, and honestly MLS clubs don’t develop cause LAFC subbed out s few kids like after the first 20 mins... and although nothing unusual about that; but then the coach never put them back in even when the score was ran up to 6 to 0.  And then again with 12 mins left an LAFC playerS gets injured and walks off the field and LAFC is left playing with now only 10 players on the field.. and still I watched as these same subs from the 20th minute never re-entered the game. Coach did nothing for these kids Development. Just left them on the sideline warming up. Shit the kids were on the sideline warming up for longer than the 20mins they played when the game started. I’m convinced MLS doesn’t develop. I’m convinced they only want to recruit. Prove me wrong someone.


You are partially right and partially wrong in my personal point of view. 
WRONG - It is up to the coach criteria on how to use their players, people can only assume without been certainly informed on how things are being cooked inside the kitchen. I can't blame or judge on any coaches' desitions. I think LAFC is the club doing things better than the rest. Nobody can judge the overall development just for one oversee. 
RIGHT - MLS academies have the marketing power to scout the best players around, that is inevitable, no other club can compete with that. It is just a subconscious society reaction. Society tent to believe that MLS does better things and of course, it is very attractive to wear MLS jerseys. MLS Coaches developing... idk. some do, some don't. from a coach POV, it is relatively easy to set back and be one more fan or spectator of his own team. having a very talented roster make sometimes or a lot of times lazy coaches. I don't want to finger point anyone, that is not my responsibility. results are visible out there.  
My concept of good development is when you see teams starting weak, midseason ok and end of the season strong, or strong from start to finish (as LAFC last season) That will tell the training, the coaching the chemistry, the structure, etc.. improving to the level desired. Unfortunately, after every season, the hunting starts again and the knowledge earned start to have deviated. 
My thumbs up for Pateadores, Strikers, Surf, LAUFA, FCGS, Arsenal, TFA. They might not be the best, but you can see they repetitively progress every season. 
Again, this is just my most neutral POV. you might have a different one that I will always respect.


----------



## Iknownothing

ferbert said:


> You are partially right and partially wrong in my personal point of view.
> WRONG - It is up to the coach criteria on how to use their players, people can only assume without been certainly informed on how things are being cooked inside the kitchen. I can't blame or judge on any coaches' desitions. I think LAFC is the club doing things better than the rest. Nobody can judge the overall development just for one oversee.
> RIGHT - MLS academies have the marketing power to scout the best players around, that is inevitable, no other club can compete with that. It is just a subconscious society reaction. Society tent to believe that MLS does better things and of course, it is very attractive to wear MLS jerseys. MLS Coaches developing... idk. some do, some don't. from a coach POV, it is relatively easy to set back and be one more fan or spectator of his own team. having a very talented roster make sometimes or a lot of times lazy coaches. I don't want to finger point anyone, that is not my responsibility. results are visible out there.
> My concept of good development is when you see teams starting weak, midseason ok and end of the season strong, or strong from start to finish (as LAFC last season) That will tell the training, the coaching the chemistry, the structure, etc.. improving to the level desired. Unfortunately, after every season, the hunting starts again and the knowledge earned start to have deviated.
> My thumbs up for Pateadores, Strikers, Surf, LAUFA, FCGS, Arsenal, TFA. They might not be the best, but you can see they repetitively progress every season.
> Again, this is just my most neutral POV. you might have a different one that I will always respect.


I agree with you... LAFC did go undefeated last year as I remember the 05’s. Now they cut and recruited and tweaking all the time. I recall them doing the same with the 04’s several times. This season it seems they got the 04’s dialed in ex: generation adidas, while their 05’s something changed. But once again this is why I feel it’s not Development but recruitment. If it’s not broken then don’t fix it! Haha shit Idk.


----------



## SoccerisFun

justneededaname said:


> Rumor is a number of Surf players will be making their way up to LAFC. It is possible LAFC might just be signalling to the parents where those roster spots will come from.


That is no rumor.  Several of the 05’s and 04’s are headed up to LAFC.  Sad that the 05 team will be broken up.


----------



## Iknownothing

ferbert said:


> You are partially right and partially wrong in my personal point of view.
> WRONG - It is up to the coach criteria on how to use their players, people can only assume without been certainly informed on how things are being cooked inside the kitchen. I can't blame or judge on any coaches' desitions. I think LAFC is the club doing things better than the rest. Nobody can judge the overall development just for one oversee.
> RIGHT - MLS academies have the marketing power to scout the best players around, that is inevitable, no other club can compete with that. It is just a subconscious society reaction. Society tent to believe that MLS does better things and of course, it is very attractive to wear MLS jerseys. MLS Coaches developing... idk. some do, some don't. from a coach POV, it is relatively easy to set back and be one more fan or spectator of his own team. having a very talented roster make sometimes or a lot of times lazy coaches. I don't want to finger point anyone, that is not my responsibility. results are visible out there.
> My concept of good development is when you see teams starting weak, midseason ok and end of the season strong, or strong from start to finish (as LAFC last season) That will tell the training, the coaching the chemistry, the structure, etc.. improving to the level desired. Unfortunately, after every season, the hunting starts again and the knowledge earned start to have deviated.
> My thumbs up for Pateadores, Strikers, Surf, LAUFA, FCGS, Arsenal, TFA. They might not be the best, but you can see they repetitively progress every season.
> Again, this is just my most neutral POV. you might have a different one that I will always respect.


I agree with you... LAFC did go undefeated last year as I remember the 05’s. Now they cut and recruited and tweaking all the time. I recall them doing the same with the 04’s several times. This season it seems they got the 04’s dialed in ex: generation adidas, while their 05’s something changed. But once again this is why I feel it’s not Development but recruitment. If it’s not broken then don’t fix it! Haha shit Idk.


----------



## Iknownothing

Wow


SoccerisFun said:


> That is no rumor.  Several of the 05’s and 04’s are headed up to LAFC.  Sad that the 05 team will be broken up.


Wow!!  Well if it isn’t broke then don’t fix it!!  Good luck to the Surf boys but I don’t know if that’s a curse or a blessing. If my kid was accepted to LAFC my son and I would be thrilled but driving from San Deigo...  oh Hell No!!!! I’m not doing that three to four times a week!! Forget that.


----------



## RedCard

Legends vs FCGS was rained out.


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> Legends vs FCGS was rained out.


thx.


----------



## Kante

Iknownothing said:


> I saw that LAFC team play today vs Real So Cal, and honestly MLS clubs don’t develop cause LAFC subbed out s few kids like after the first 20 mins... and although nothing unusual about that; but then the coach never put them back in even when the score was ran up to 6 to 0.  And then again with 12 mins left an LAFC playerS gets injured and walks off the field and LAFC is left playing with now only 10 players on the field.. and still I watched as these same subs from the 20th minute never re-entered the game. Coach did nothing for these kids Development. Just left them on the sideline warming up. Shit the kids were on the sideline warming up for longer than the 20mins they played when the game started. I’m convinced MLS doesn’t develop. I’m convinced they only want to recruit. Prove me wrong someone.


The game report is up for this match. was 5-0 LAFC, and LAFC rostered three '06s. wasn't at the match but in matches like these, LAFC seems to play the 2nd team guys in  the first half, and then bring in the first team in the 2nd half. Per the game report, all five goals were scored in the 2nd half. Two of LAFC's players went for a brace.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 2. *Actuals: Real So Cal 0 vs LAFC 5. *Per the game report, LAFC rostered three '06s. in matches like these, LAFC seems to play the 2nd chair guys in the first half, and then bring in the first chair guys in the 2nd half. Per the game report, all five goals were scored in the 2nd half. Two of LAFC's players went for a brace. Sounds though like it was a frustrating game/result for Real SoCal.

Predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs. LAUFA 4. _*Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 5 vs. LAUFA 2. *_Surprising result. took a look at the trends and Santa Barbara's been improving, particularly defensively. 



*San Diego*
Predict: LAGSD 3 vs. Albion 1. _*Actuals: LAGSD 5 vs. Albion 0. *_Thanks! to SoccerDad 2016 for the score. Commentary from the game so far was "Very one sided. 0-0 at half and then after first goal the rest came quick. LAGSD controlled every area of game."

Predict: SD Surf 6 vs. SDSC 0. *Actuals:  Did not play. *In other news around SD Surf, the SD Surf coach held a team meeting w/ the 05 and 04 teams last week announcing that he was moving to LAFC, presumably to help support LAFC's expansion into u16/17+. Word on this forum is that several players from both the 04 and 05 teams will also be moving to LAFC for 2019-20.

For reference, SD Surf's key 04 midfielder was guest playing for LAFC during the Feb round of Generation Adidas Cup matches (GA is an all MLS tournament for u15 and u17 MLS teams), and since the 05 LAFC team has taken a step down on the offensive side in 2018-19, it's reasonable to assume that they're likely is looking to improve in this area and there's a 1-2 SD Surf players who could help them here.

Can't speak for the 04s but the 05 SD Surf team has been together for quite some time, so this is a bit of news. Will be interesting to see about what actually happens since the logistics of traveling during the week from SD to LA for practice seem prohibitive unless families move.

Predict: OC Surf 1 vs. Arsenal 2. _*Actuals: OC Surf 4 vs. Arsenal 1. *_This was an outlier result for Arsenal, and am curious if something is going on with the team. Recently two players left the team. Would characterize both players as good but maybe not critical, and one of the players has changed teams a couple of times. (sometimes this is just how it goes because of bad luck, sometimes it's a family thing. can't say in this case, one way or the other). So, question to the Arsenal folks, is there something going on w/ the Arsenal team or was it just a bad day against OC Surf? had been seeing improvement over time w/ Arsenal, certainly over last year, and, for a while, this season.


----------



## 66 GTO

Kante said:


> here's predicts
> 
> Predict: OC Surf 1 vs. Arsenal 2. _*Actuals: OC Surf 4 vs. Arsenal 1. *_This was an outlier result for Arsenal, and am curious if something is going on with the team. Recently two players left the team. Would characterize both players as good but maybe not critical, and one of the players has changed teams a couple of times. (sometimes this is just how it goes because of bad luck, sometimes it's a family thing. can't say in this case, one way or the other). So, question to the Arsenal folks, is there something going on w/ the Arsenal team or was it just a bad day against OC Surf? had been seeing improvement over time w/ Arsenal, certainly over last year, and, for a while, this season.


Arsenal team has been dealing with injuries for the last 3 games
#17 CM played very little last week and only 10 mins vs OC surf this past saturday due to carrying injury
was not at the game thistime  but was told OC Surf dominated this one. Arsenal could not find a rythm


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts for this weekend (3/8 & 3/9). Home teams are listed first. Should be good soccer weather.

*San Diego:*
OC Surf 1 vs. SD Surf 5
Nomads 1 vs. Arsenal 1
Strikers 5 vs. Albion 1

*Los Angeles:*
Real So Cal 1 vs. Pats 1
LAFC 4 vs . LAUFA 1

TFA 1 vs LA Galaxy 3 *game to watch* TFA won the first match playing at home, LAG won the 2nd match playing at home. TFA has not been playing as well recently as they did at the beginning of the year, but LAG does not play nearly as well away as they do in Carson. TFA is ranked #8 nationally by TDS, and LAG is ranked #16. Not sure that makes sense, maybe the other away around more so. Should be fun to watch.

Legends 3 vs. Santa Barbara SC 2


----------



## Kante

here's ranked USSDA teams that competed in the u14 Western Showcase in Nov. About 90% of the ranking is statistically driven based on in-group performance, showcase performance and the relative strength of each group, and then the last 10% is based on direct win-loss records. Core criteria for one team being ranked over another team is who would win on a neutral, full sized field

For example, FC Golden State is ranked ahead of Legends because FCG won their group match-up 2-0. Another example is LAUFA being ranked above the Colorado Rapids. Despite not being as dominant in their group as the Rapids, LAUFA beat the Rapids 1-0 at the showcase, plus LAUFA, playing in LA vs. Colorado, have a much more difficult group.

A note on SD Surf vs. LAFC. It's a shame that the two teams didn't play at the showcase. SD Surf is ranked ahead of LAFC because - eyeballing all the tangibles and intangibles - they probably win the match-up this year. LAFC likely has better individual players but has lost a little bit offensively. SD Surf has added a couple of improvements, and is a better team. 

A note on Albion. While Albion beat the Nomads both times this year, Albion's recent 5-0 loss to LAGSD pushed Albion down the rankings.

Looking toughest to easiest, groups are ranked as follows: most difficult = Los Angeles, San Diego, Washington, Norcal, Colorado and Oregon = least difficult. Despite SD having the SD Surf and the Strikers, LA is ranked as the more difficult group due to the greater parity that exists among a larger group of teams.

This is an experiment and would love feedback. Am brainstorming how to compare teams across regions at this age group to come up w/ a statistically driven national ranking algo. Constructive thoughts/suggestions/corrections would be appreciated.


----------



## Kante

Question to the group: tfa is full funded, yes?


----------



## ra2010

Yes tfa is funded.


----------



## Xman

Partially or fully funded? and travelling costs included too?


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> Here's predicts for this weekend (3/8 & 3/9). Home teams are listed first. Should be good soccer weather.
> 
> *San Diego:*
> OC Surf 1 vs. SD Surf 5
> Nomads 1 vs. Arsenal 1
> Strikers 5 vs. Albion 1
> 
> *Los Angeles:*
> Real So Cal 1 vs. Pats 1
> LAFC 4 vs . LAUFA 1
> 
> TFA 1 vs LA Galaxy 3 *game to watch* TFA won the first match playing at home, LAG won the 2nd match playing at home. TFA has not been playing as well recently as they did at the beginning of the year, but LAG does not play nearly as well away as they do in Carson. TFA is ranked #8 nationally by TDS, and LAG is ranked #16. Not sure that makes sense, maybe the other away around more so. Should be fun to watch.
> 
> Legends 3 vs. Santa Barbara SC 2


Legends 1, SB 0. Boring game.   Legends had more possession but only had a few serious scoring chances.   I don’t believe SB had a shot on goal.


----------



## SBFDad

Who’s got the lowdown on the LAG/TFA 05 game. Rumor is a brawl and a forfeit?


----------



## messy

SBFDad said:


> Who’s got the lowdown on the LAG/TFA 05 game. Rumor is a brawl and a forfeit?


Yes. A few red cards handed out and game ended prior to halftime


----------



## jpeter

messy said:


> Yes. A few red cards handed out and game ended prior to halftime


(3) TFA & (1) LAG player sent off at 25 min.

Why the forefit?  Only (8) players remaining for TFA? 

Parents invloved also?

Unfortunate for everyone, lessons to be learned?  3 game suspensions likely?


----------



## messy

jpeter said:


> (3) TFA & (1) LAG player sent off at 25 min.
> 
> Why the forefit?  Only (8) players remaining for TFA?
> 
> Parents invloved also?
> 
> Unfortunate for everyone, lessons to be learned?  3 game suspensions likely?


Heard no parents involved. Heard tfa pulled kids off field to end game, based on claims of unfair ref treatment. Heard galaxy came very aggressive and especially one kid and tfa mad not getting calls, so it escalated into a fight. Heard indefinite suspension periods for some kids.
Wasn’t personally a witness.


----------



## Kante

messy said:


> Heard no parents involved. Heard tfa pulled kids off field to end game, based on claims of unfair ref treatment. Heard galaxy came very aggressive and especially one kid and tfa mad not getting calls, so it escalated into a fight. Heard indefinite suspension periods for some kids.
> Wasn’t personally a witness.


TFA was playing at home, yes?


----------



## SoccerLA3

Heard refs kicked out TFA coach for telling boys to foul intentionally and decided just to forfeit.


----------



## Kante

SoccerLA3 said:


> Heard refs kicked out TFA coach for telling boys to foul intentionally and decided just to forfeit.


Ok, so that's a heck of thing to report 2nd hand... Does anyone who was at the game have comments? 

It sounds like the prior u13 game was chippy and a TFA player (#9? - he has 34 goals in 22 games) went out with a possible broken collar bone, so there may have been bad feelings on both sides that started with the earlier match.


----------



## Kante

TFA vs LAG game report is up. One yellow card for TFA at the 13th minute, and then three red cards for TFA at the 25th minute and one red card for LAG at the 25th minute. All the reds were for violent conduct, presumably fighting. 

The game report does not report any coaches being dismissed. Score is listed at 0-0, so presumably match was called.

All three of TFA's player who received the reds had previous yellows in the Feb match against LAG. On the other side, three LAG players also had yellows in the Feb match against TFA, but the LAG player who received a red this weekend did not.

This weekend's game: http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5915860&teamId=7444936
The Feb match-up: http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=5915877&teamId=7519077


----------



## seuss

One red card vs. three red cards... 
sounds like a fight started between two players and then two extras decided to jump in against the one. Am I right?


----------



## 3leches

ALLEGEDLY !!!!  TFA coach instructed his players to "take him out", I can only assume he was speaking about the one Galaxy player that was red carded. TFA players made some racial comments to the kid and the forward. Some pushing, a punch and a whole bunch of red cards.


----------



## cr125man

After what happened this weekend in the EPL with supporter running on field and punching player, and after hearing about this ridiculous display of sportsmanship in the LAG/TFA match, I hope the appropriate discipline is handed down quickly in both situations.  No place in youth sports for this conduct by players and coaches.. period! That's my take on that!  Now on to a great match that was played this weekend.. OC Surf (3) v SD Surf (4).  SD had most of the possession first 10 minutes, leaving OC chasing a bit.  Then OC Surfs big center back connected a header on a corner kick giving OC the early lead.  2 quick goals by OC in the 25 and 26 minutes put them up 3-2 just before the half.  SD's big striker put them even 3-3 going into half.  SD connected on another around 50th minute to go up and eventually win 4-3.  OC has struggled a bit this inaugural u14 season, but with the additions of a few players, have seemed to improve.  Last weekend beating Arsenal 4-1 and now playing a close one with SD Surf 4-3.  It's a shame OC Surf didn't get u15 for next season..


----------



## Kante

here's predict vs actuals for this weekend (3/8 & 3/9). home team is listed first.

*San Diego:*
Predict: OC Surf 1 vs. SD Surf 5. _*Actuals: OC Surf 3 vs. SD Surf 4. *_Solid game here. Thanks to 66GTO on Arsenal feedback and CR125man for OCSurf/SD Surf feedback. Looks like it was even in the first half and then SD Surf tightened the screws in the 2nd half. It is also worth noting that this was the first game back after the SD Surf coach - BD - announced he was leaving for LAFC. The boys are only 13 and 14 and get thrown for a loop. Re: OC Surf, keep it up. There is definitely an uptick in the last two games and hopefully they weren't one-offs.



Predict: Nomads 1 vs. Arsenal 1. _*Actuals: Nomads 6 vs. Arsenal 2. *_With all due respect to the Nomads (and a being up 5-1 at the 60th minute is no mean feat), there's definitely something up w/ Arsenal. Per 66GTO, they've had some key injuries over the last month or so that have definitely impacted the last two games.




Predict: Strikers 5 vs. Albion 1. _*Actuals: Strikers 2 vs. Albion 0. *_Strikers are going to have do better this coming weekend if they want to have a shot against SD Surf.

*Los Angeles:*
Predict: LAFC 4 vs . LAUFA 1. _*Actuals: LAFC 2 vs. LAUFA 0. *_LAUFA did a good job of keeping it competitive. LAFC was playing without JR who is their leading goal scorer.

Predict: TFA 1 vs LA Galaxy 3. _*Actuals: see forum comments*_

Predict: Legends 3 vs. Santa Barbara SC 2. _*Actuals: Legends 1 vs. Santa Barbara SC 0*_. had some commentary that it was a boring game w/ more of the possession by Legends but not a lot of shots on goal by either side (thanks ilikefutbol!). Any other comments?


----------



## Wez

Kante said:


> Ok, so that's a heck of thing to report 2nd hand... Does anyone who was at the game have comments?
> 
> It sounds like the prior u13 game was chippy and a TFA player (#9? - he has 34 goals in 22 games) went out with a possible broken collar bone, so there may have been bad feelings on both sides that started with the earlier match.


Galaxy broke a Strikers player's leg last season from a bad play on the ball by the keeper I believe.  I wasn't there, only heard 2nd hand.


----------



## SBFDad

Wez said:


> Galaxy broke a Strikers player's leg last season from a bad play on the ball by the keeper I believe.  I wasn't there, only heard 2nd hand.


I was. 50/50 against the LAG keeper. Both were attacking a loose ball at full speed. I know the keeper. Good kid. Nothing dirty about how he plays. Nothing malicious in that play, just unfortunate.

So Wez, is this you suggesting there’s a pattern of dirty play from LAG? Were you at the 06 game and know what happened with the TFA kid’s collarbone injury, or are you waiting for the 2nd hand on that as well?


----------



## Chizl

The


SBFDad said:


> I was. 50/50 against the LAG keeper. Both were attacking a loose ball at full speed. I know the keeper. Good kid. Nothing dirty about how he plays. Nothing malicious in that play, just unfortunate.
> 
> So Wez, is this you suggesting there’s a pattern of dirty play from LAG? Were you at the 06 game and know what happened with the TFA kid’s collarbone injury, or are you waiting for the 2nd hand on that as well?


Nothing malicious? When the keeper comes out with both feet first studs up, and gets nothing of the ball and breaks a kids leg.....that's not malicious? Do you normally see keepers come and challenge players feet first? I saw it first hand....


----------



## SBFDad

Chizl said:


> The
> 
> Nothing malicious? When the keeper comes out with both feet first studs up, and gets nothing of the ball and breaks a kids leg.....that's not malicious? Do you normally see keepers come and challenge players feet first? I saw it first hand....


I saw it first hand as well. Ask any Strikers parent, the GK meant to kill that kid. Ask a LAG parent, nothing malicious...nasty collision on a legit 50/50. We see it very differently, obviously. For the record, the ref saw nothing malicious either.


----------



## Wez

SBFDad said:


> So Wez, is this you suggesting there’s a pattern of dirty play from LAG?


My comment was in the context of a game where there was an injury and a fight.  The way you see a pattern is you document what happens and make a determination based on a preponderance of evidence.

No, I'm not suggesting that there is statistically significant proof of a pattern of dirty play, but if there were further incidents involving the Galaxy and fights and injuries, you would want to know what the history is, right?


----------



## SBFDad

Wez said:


> My comment was in the context of a game where there was an injury and a fight.  The way you see a pattern is you document what happens and make a determination based on a preponderance of evidence.
> 
> No, I'm not suggesting that there is statistically significant proof of a pattern of dirty play, but if there were further incidents involving the Galaxy and fights and injuries, you would want to know what the history is, right?


Not sure how your comment on a single play in a 2004 game in 2017 is in the context of what happened this past weekend. Seems like a stretch. If someone is searching for a pattern or evidence of dirty play, tough to find it in two separate incidences 18 months apart. One was a questionable 50/50 without any discipline from the ref in a 2004 game with a different coach (DR at the time) against a different team (Strikers). The games in question over the weekend involved 2005s and 2006s against TFA, with different coaches on the sidelines. Maybe I'm reading into something here, but you appear to be trying to connect dots that just don't exist. Unless of course, your are passive-aggressively suggesting that LAG as an organization is promoting dirty, unsportsmanlike play.


----------



## Wez

SBFDad said:


> Unless of course, your are passive-aggressively suggesting that LAG as an organization is promoting dirty, unsportsmanlike play.


What about my last reply did you not understand?

"No, I'm not suggesting that there is statistically significant proof of a pattern of dirty play"


----------



## SBFDad

Wez said:


> What about my last reply did you not understand?
> 
> "No, I'm not suggesting that there is statistically significant proof of a pattern of dirty play"


I believe that you don't see a significant pattern because one doesn't exist. So let me be very plain and clear here...

Why did you bring up the LAG/Strikers incident? How is it even remotely in the context of the LAG/TFA games this past weekend?


----------



## Wez

SBFDad said:


> Why did you bring up the LAG/Strikers incident? How is it even remotely in the context of the LAG/TFA games this past weekend?


I've more than adequately explained my comments, I could care less that you aren't satisfied with my explanations.  Why I'm even continuing to entertain your belligerence is a mystery...


----------



## SBFDad

Wez said:


> I've more than adequately explained my comments, I could care less that you aren't satisfied with my explanations.  Why I'm even continuing to entertain your belligerence is a mystery...


I'm sorry I hurt your feelings by asking you do adequately explain yourself. I'm even more sorry that you think you have. I won't expect an intelligent response here from you. Pretty clear you're not capable.


----------



## Wez

SBFDad said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your feelings


I'll consider that a white flag.


----------



## ferbert

SBFDad said:


> I'm sorry I hurt your feelings by asking you do adequately explain yourself. I'm even more sorry that you think you have. I won't expect an intelligent response here from you. Pretty clear you're not capable.


It is so funny. lol. These nonsense comments made my day. 
Call you one of these days Wez. In the meantime, enjoy it bro. it is fun!!


----------



## Wez

Chizl said:


> Nothing malicious? When the keeper comes out with both feet first studs up, and gets nothing of the ball and breaks a kids leg.....that's not malicious? Do you normally see keepers come and challenge players feet first? I saw it first hand....


Just a reminder SBF, kisses...


----------



## SBFDad

SBFDad said:


> I won't expect an intelligent response...





Wez said:


> I'll consider that a white flag.





Wez said:


> Just a reminder SBF, kisses...


Thanks Wez. You didn't disappoint.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
SD Surf 3 vs Strikers 2. *game to watch* SD Surf is ranked #1 by TopDrawer while the Strikers are not listed in TD's top 25. Click here for more detailed commentary. Algo has it as a tie 2-2 but am calling it for SD Surf due the Strikers not playing as well in away games. SD Surf won the last match 4-1

OC Surf 2 vs. LAGSD 3. OC Surf has played better than predicted over the last two games. however, there were also mitigating factors in those matches. Be interesting to see if OC Surf can continue to improve. last match between these two teams was a 2-2 tie.

SDSC 0 vs. Nomads 2
Arsenal 2 vs Albion 1. Arsenal has had a tough couple of games in the last couple of weeks. be interesting to see if they can turn it around against Albion. Algo has it at 2-1 for Arsenal but could see Albion winning this one.

*Los Angeles*
LAUFA 3 vs. FCG 2. both teams have some of the strongest home vs away effects out of any team in SoCal. Algo has it at a 2-2 tie but since LAUFA is playing at home, calling 3-2 LAUFA. 

one note: FCG had been improving significantly over the course of the season but then had series of funky games since the beginning of the new year that made it tough to tell if the improvement is continuing. this match should be a good measure. 

Pats 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1. Santa Barbara SC plays significantly worse away plus Pats have been improving recently. Algo had this match at 2-3 Santa Barbara, but am calling it 2-1 Pats.

LA Galaxy 3 vs Real SoCal 0. in this last weekend's dust-up with TFA, a key defender who is a possible u14 national team prospect received a red card and won't be available for the match against RSC. will be interesting to see the impact.

*TFA 1 vs LAFC 2.* TFA lost three players to red cards against LAG. the algo has it at 1-2 LAFC, but would think that there's no way TFA loses three starters and then plays competitively against LAFC. This one is anybody's guess.

Legends 0 vs LA Galaxy 3. The Legends match well size-wise with LAG and the last match was 1-2 LAG. Also, LAG 05 has not played nearly as well away as they have at home. However, LAG has been improving their away performances consistently over the course of the season, particularly on the offensive side. Not sure how long a violent conduct red card requires a player to sit out in DA, but if #24 is out for LAG, will be interesting to see who on LAG's side can contain the Legends big #16 if he goes forward. 

Algo has it Legends 0 LAG 3. Am willing to bet LAG has something to prove after last weekend, and will go with that predict.


----------



## Lambchop

3leches said:


> ALLEGEDLY !!!!  TFA coach instructed his players to "take him out", I can only assume he was speaking about the one Galaxy player that was red carded. TFA players made some racial comments to the kid and the forward. Some pushing, a punch and a whole bunch of red cards.


Kick them all out.  There are plenty of talented kids waiting to take their positions.


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> LAUFA 3 vs. FCG 2. both teams have some of the strongest home vs away effects out of any team in SoCal. Algo has it at a 2-2 tie but since LAUFA is playing at home, calling 3-2 LAUFA.
> 
> one note: FCG had been improving significantly over the course of the season but then had series of funky games since the beginning of the new year that made it tough to tell if the improvement is continuing. this match should be a good measure.


So word just came down that LAUFA vs FCGS just got cancelled per LAUFA request. So that's 4 straight weeks without a game for FCGS (2 rain outs, a bye last weekend, and now this). Not cool....


----------



## Benchwarmer

RedCard said:


> So word just came down that LAUFA vs FCGS just got cancelled per LAUFA request. So that's 4 straight weeks without a game for FCGS (2 rain outs, a bye last weekend, and now this). Not cool....


How many kids is the coach carrying now?


----------



## seuss

I heard TFA beat LAFC after losing 4 starters this past week. What’s up with LAFC? Injuries?


----------



## RememberME

LAG 3 vs Real SoCal 0  ( LAG Just to much for Real SoCal)
LAG 1 vs Legends 1 (Really good second half from Legends, LAG had the chance to put away the game in the first half with a lot of chances to score but came out short also LA top scorer did not play.)


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home team is listed first.

*San Diego*
*Predict: SD Surf 3 vs Strikers 2.* _*Actuals: SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 2. *_This one was game to watch this weekend. For the Surf, MMG (reportedly injury) and GE (at the US Soccer Central Camp) were not rostered. This is too bad. The Surf are a very good, but not #1 in the country, team without these two players, and these two players average combined more than two goals per game.

Having said that, per the game report, SD Surf scored first, with the Strikers tying it up right before half. The Strikers put another one late in the 2nd half but the Surf were awarded a PK in the 79th minute to tie it as the final score. (will just say that the Surf receiving 3 PKs in two away games right in a row - u13 and u14 - is interesting). SR for the Strikers had both goals.

SD Surf and Strikers play again on May 18th. Bring the popcorn. (btw, the algo, as previously written in the initial predict called this match at 2-2 but modified that call due to Strikers not playing as well at home. spooky.)

*Predict: SDSC 0 vs. Nomads 2. Actuals: SDSC 0 vs Nomads 1.*

*Predict: Arsenal 2 vs Albion 1. Actuals: Arsenal 0 vs Albion 4. *If Arsenal was a professional team, it would be time for a players-only meeting. They continued their slide this weekend against Albion.  To be fair, except for the 3/2 result against LAGSD, Albion has had consistent improvement defensively over time since their last match against Arsenal (0-3 Arsenal), and good on them for that. 

*Los Angeles*
*Predict: Pats 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1. *_*Actuals: Pats 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 2. *_
The Pats are playing better with marked and consistent improvement after their Nov 17th 0-7 loss to the LA Galaxy, and are working - per second hand reports - to get players off the injured list.

*Predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *_*Actuals: LA Galaxy 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *_Thank you to RememberMe for the result

*Predict: TFA 1 vs LAFC 2.* _*Actuals:  TFA 2 vs LAFC 1. *_Pause... Spit take... What?

Had written the following earlier this week in the initial predict: "TFA lost three players to red cards against LAG. the algo has it at 1-2 LAFC, but would think that there's no way TFA loses three starters and then plays competitively against LAFC. This one is anybody's guess."

Good on TFA. They had two 06s playing up to help fill the gaps left by three 05 players receiving violent conduct red cards against LAG last weekend, and pulled this one out. After a mostly less than optimal 2019 ytd so far, this is an outstanding win for TFA. 

Per the game report, it was a scrappy match with four yellows - two for each side - and 0-0 at halftime. TFA was first to score with goal shortly after the second half started and put another one in late in the match. Per the game report, LAFC got their goal right at the end. 

LAFC was missing their leading scorer who was has now been out for two weeks. Hopefully, he is OK.  Looking forward to the next match-up on April 18th. (TFA folks, the ussda website list your location as Salem, OR...) Another match where it's clear that LAFC has taken a step down offensively from last year. 

As stated in other posts, seems like LAFC is just missing an offensive piece or two from last year. (eg, TFA's leading scorer - VM - played for LAFC last year and was one of their top scorers last season).

And it could also that LAFC had some significant size/speed advantages last year with early birthdays and early developers and other teams are catching up this year.

Of note, TFA's coach - WD (about whom there was some alleged controversy following the TFA-LAG dust-up for both u13 and, particularly u14, ) - was not listed by the game report as being present at either the u13 or u14 matches. However, the game report mentioned that TFA Director of Coaching Jorge Salcedo was at the match (and thank you to Zacrob for point it out more publicly) and, second hand reports have him coaching the boys in WD's stead. Good on Salcedo for being able to put aside his "recent stuff" and rally the boys in a tough match-up. (not great, however, for having the "recent stuff" but that's something for the LA Times to editorialize on) 

Also of note, this was the first LAFC game report that showed former 05 and 04 SD Surf coach - Benoit David - as attending an LAFC match in a formal coaching capacity. Will be very interesting to see LAFC's plan for David and any players he manages to bring up from SD.

*Predict: Legends 0 vs LA Galaxy 3. *_*Actuals: Legends 1 vs LA Galaxy 1*_. Earlier this week, wrote "The Legends match well size-wise with LAG..." Should have stopped there. 

LAG was missing their big striker who is also their leading scorer, and are a different team when he doesn't play. (note to US Soccer, how was it that JO did not get called up for the West Camp?). LAG also had a key defensive player sitting out due to a violent conduct red card at the TFA match last weekend. 

LAG scored early but Legends kept LAG under control after that and got one in the second half for the tie.

Thanks, again, to RememberMe for the following comments:

"Really good second half from Legends, LAG had the chance to put away the game in the first half with a lot of chances to score but came out short also LA top scorer did not play."


----------



## 66 GTO

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home team is listed first.
> 
> *San Diego*
> *Predict: SD Surf 3 vs Strikers 2.* _*Actuals: SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 2. *_This one was game to watch this weekend. For the Surf, MMG (reportedly injury) and GE (at the US Soccer Central Camp) were not rostered. This is too bad. The Surf are a very good, but not #1 in the country, team without these two players, and these two players average combined more than two goals per game.
> 
> Having said that, per the game report, SD Surf scored first, with the Strikers tying it up right before half. The Strikers put another one late in the 2nd half but the Surf were awarded a PK in the 79th minute to tie it as the final score. (will just say that the Surf receiving 3 PKs in two away games right in a row - u13 and u14 - is interesting). SR for the Strikers had both goals.
> 
> SD Surf and Strikers play again on May 18th. Bring the popcorn. (btw, the algo, as previously written in the initial predict called this match at 2-2 but modified that call due to Strikers not playing as well at home. spooky.)
> 
> *Predict: SDSC 0 vs. Nomads 2. Actuals: SDSC 0 vs Nomads 1.*
> 
> *Predict: Arsenal 2 vs Albion 1. Actuals: Arsenal 0 vs Albion 4. *If Arsenal was a professional team, it would be time for a players-only meeting. They continued their slide this weekend against Albion.  To be fair, except for the 3/2 result against LAGSD, Albion has had consistent improvement defensively over time since their last match against Arsenal (0-3 Arsenal), and good on them for that.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> *Predict: Pats 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1. *_*Actuals: Pats 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 2. *_
> Had a couple of folks reporting directly for this match. Caveat, this info is second hand and should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> _per second hand reports, both teams initially fielded only 11 players (the game report is has the Pats rostering 11 but has Santa Barbara rostering 16) and Santa Barbara went down to 10 on the field after an injury for the last two Pats goals (at the 52nd and 54th minutes). also, per second hand reports, two Santa Barbara players arrived late after the second half started due to an incorrect address (to UCR, not UCI) that was forwarded to players by the club._​
> Back to the main programming... The Pats are playing better with marked and consistent improvement after their Nov 17th 0-7 loss to the LA Galaxy, and are working - per second hand reports - to get players off the injured list.
> 
> *Predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *_*Actuals: LA Galaxy 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *_Thank you to RememberMe for the result
> 
> *Predict: TFA 1 vs LAFC 2.* _*Actuals:  TFA 2 vs LAFC 1. *_Pause... Spit take... What?
> 
> Had written the following earlier this week in the initial predict: "TFA lost three players to red cards against LAG. the algo has it at 1-2 LAFC, but would think that there's no way TFA loses three starters and then plays competitively against LAFC. This one is anybody's guess."
> 
> Good on TFA. They had two 06s playing up to help fill the gaps left by three 05 players receiving violent conduct red cards against LAG last weekend, and pulled this one out. After a mostly less than optimal 2019 ytd so far, this is an outstanding win for TFA.
> 
> Per the game report, it was a scrappy match with four yellows - two for each side - and 0-0 at halftime. TFA was first to score with goal shortly after the second half started and put another one in late in the match. Per the game report, LAFC got their goal right at the end.
> 
> LAFC was missing their leading scorer who was has now been out for two weeks. Hopefully, he is OK.  Looking forward to the next match-up on April 18th. (TFA folks, the ussda website list your location as Salem, OR...) Another match where it's clear that LAFC has taken a step down offensively from last year.
> 
> As stated in other posts, seems like LAFC is just missing an offensive piece or two from last year. (eg, TFA's leading scorer - VM - played for LAFC last year and was one of their top scorers last season).
> 
> And it could also that LAFC had some significant size/speed advantages last year with early birthdays and early developers and other teams are catching up this year.
> 
> Of note, TFA's coach - WD (about whom there was some alleged controversy following the TFA-LAG dust-up for both u13 and, particularly u14, ) - was not listed by the game report as being present at either the u13 or u14 matches. However, the game report mentioned that TFA Director of Coaching Jorge Salcedo was at the match (and thank you to Zacrob for point it out more publicly) and, second hand reports have him coaching the boys in WD's stead. Good on Salcedo for being able to put aside his "recent stuff" and rally the boys in a tough match-up. (not great, however, for having the "recent stuff" but that's something for the LA Times to editorialize on)
> 
> Also of note, this was the first LAFC game report that showed former 05 and 04 SD Surf coach - Benoit David - as attending an LAFC match in a formal coaching capacity. Will be very interesting to see LAFC's plan for David and any players he manages to bring up from SD.
> 
> *Predict: Legends 0 vs LA Galaxy 3. *_*Actuals: Legends 1 vs LA Galaxy 1*_. Earlier this week, wrote "The Legends match well size-wise with LAG..." Should have stopped there.
> 
> LAG was missing their big striker who is also their leading scorer, and are a different team when he doesn't play. (note to US Soccer, how was it that JO did not get called up for the West Camp?). LAG also had a key defensive player sitting out due to a violent conduct red card at the TFA match last weekend.
> 
> LAG scored early but Legends kept LAG under control after that and got one in the second half for the tie.
> 
> Thanks, again, to RememberMe for the following comments:
> 
> "Really good second half from Legends, LAG had the chance to put away the game in the first half with a lot of chances to score but came out short also LA top scorer did not play."


Arsenal has had a rough start to this second half of season, injuries and unfortunate games

Game vs Albion was a rough game for the arsenal boys 2 own goals and 1 goal hitting opponent legs while trying to clear and bouncing in the net 
When down 0-2 Arsenal had a pk and converted to goal but had to retake do to an arsenal player getting in the box 
Then missed it the retake. Albion took care of business.
Bottom line 14 goals against in the last 3 games not looking good.


----------



## RememberME

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (3/16 & 3/17). home team is listed first.
> 
> *San Diego*
> *Predict: SD Surf 3 vs Strikers 2.* _*Actuals: SD Surf 2 vs Strikers 2. *_This one was game to watch this weekend. For the Surf, MMG (reportedly injury) and GE (at the US Soccer Central Camp) were not rostered. This is too bad. The Surf are a very good, but not #1 in the country, team without these two players, and these two players average combined more than two goals per game.
> 
> Having said that, per the game report, SD Surf scored first, with the Strikers tying it up right before half. The Strikers put another one late in the 2nd half but the Surf were awarded a PK in the 79th minute to tie it as the final score. (will just say that the Surf receiving 3 PKs in two away games right in a row - u13 and u14 - is interesting). SR for the Strikers had both goals.
> 
> SD Surf and Strikers play again on May 18th. Bring the popcorn. (btw, the algo, as previously written in the initial predict called this match at 2-2 but modified that call due to Strikers not playing as well at home. spooky.)
> 
> *Predict: SDSC 0 vs. Nomads 2. Actuals: SDSC 0 vs Nomads 1.*
> 
> *Predict: Arsenal 2 vs Albion 1. Actuals: Arsenal 0 vs Albion 4. *If Arsenal was a professional team, it would be time for a players-only meeting. They continued their slide this weekend against Albion.  To be fair, except for the 3/2 result against LAGSD, Albion has had consistent improvement defensively over time since their last match against Arsenal (0-3 Arsenal), and good on them for that.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> *Predict: Pats 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 1. *_*Actuals: Pats 4 vs Santa Barbara SC 2. *_
> Had a couple of folks reporting directly for this match. Caveat, this info is second hand and should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> _per second hand reports, both teams initially fielded only 11 players (the game report is has the Pats rostering 11 but has Santa Barbara rostering 16) and Santa Barbara went down to 10 on the field after an injury for the last two Pats goals (at the 52nd and 54th minutes). also, per second hand reports, two Santa Barbara players arrived late after the second half started due to an incorrect address (to UCR, not UCI) that was forwarded to players by the club._​
> Back to the main programming... The Pats are playing better with marked and consistent improvement after their Nov 17th 0-7 loss to the LA Galaxy, and are working - per second hand reports - to get players off the injured list.
> 
> *Predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *_*Actuals: LA Galaxy 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *_Thank you to RememberMe for the result
> 
> *Predict: TFA 1 vs LAFC 2.* _*Actuals:  TFA 2 vs LAFC 1. *_Pause... Spit take... What?
> 
> Had written the following earlier this week in the initial predict: "TFA lost three players to red cards against LAG. the algo has it at 1-2 LAFC, but would think that there's no way TFA loses three starters and then plays competitively against LAFC. This one is anybody's guess."
> 
> Good on TFA. They had two 06s playing up to help fill the gaps left by three 05 players receiving violent conduct red cards against LAG last weekend, and pulled this one out. After a mostly less than optimal 2019 ytd so far, this is an outstanding win for TFA.
> 
> Per the game report, it was a scrappy match with four yellows - two for each side - and 0-0 at halftime. TFA was first to score with goal shortly after the second half started and put another one in late in the match. Per the game report, LAFC got their goal right at the end.
> 
> LAFC was missing their leading scorer who was has now been out for two weeks. Hopefully, he is OK.  Looking forward to the next match-up on April 18th. (TFA folks, the ussda website list your location as Salem, OR...) Another match where it's clear that LAFC has taken a step down offensively from last year.
> 
> As stated in other posts, seems like LAFC is just missing an offensive piece or two from last year. (eg, TFA's leading scorer - VM - played for LAFC last year and was one of their top scorers last season).
> 
> And it could also that LAFC had some significant size/speed advantages last year with early birthdays and early developers and other teams are catching up this year.
> 
> Of note, TFA's coach - WD (about whom there was some alleged controversy following the TFA-LAG dust-up for both u13 and, particularly u14, ) - was not listed by the game report as being present at either the u13 or u14 matches. However, the game report mentioned that TFA Director of Coaching Jorge Salcedo was at the match (and thank you to Zacrob for point it out more publicly) and, second hand reports have him coaching the boys in WD's stead. Good on Salcedo for being able to put aside his "recent stuff" and rally the boys in a tough match-up. (not great, however, for having the "recent stuff" but that's something for the LA Times to editorialize on)
> 
> Also of note, this was the first LAFC game report that showed former 05 and 04 SD Surf coach - Benoit David - as attending an LAFC match in a formal coaching capacity. Will be very interesting to see LAFC's plan for David and any players he manages to bring up from SD.
> 
> *Predict: Legends 0 vs LA Galaxy 3. *_*Actuals: Legends 1 vs LA Galaxy 1*_. Earlier this week, wrote "The Legends match well size-wise with LAG..." Should have stopped there.
> 
> LAG was missing their big striker who is also their leading scorer, and are a different team when he doesn't play. (note to US Soccer, how was it that JO did not get called up for the West Camp?). LAG also had a key defensive player sitting out due to a violent conduct red card at the TFA match last weekend.
> 
> LAG scored early but Legends kept LAG under control after that and got one in the second half for the tie.
> 
> Thanks, again, to RememberMe for the following comments:
> 
> "Really good second half from Legends, LAG had the chance to put away the game in the first half with a lot of chances to score but came out short also LA top scorer did not play."


I Completely agree with you on your question to US Soccer, JO with 17 goals this year should be at the training centers not only him but the other center back from LAG should be there as well really good players.!!


----------



## Emilio Castro

1st time reading all these posts. 
I get shocked! Nostradamus is here. 
Is it really possible to predict soccer games? Where is the Physiological and Physical status of each; player, coach, managers, parents? Aren't these the main factors for an Athlete to perform their best? How come some logistics could be released on the public as reliable?  With all respect to this person, who is obviously passioned with DA soccer, you are kind of wasting your time or misinforming audience with your own understanding. 
At this level... NO ONE IS BETTER THAN ANYBODY. All of the teams can play soccer. 
examples:
 1) Strikers tied Surf 2) TFA beat LAFC 3)Legends tied Galaxy. How did this happen? Simple. we are in a soccer environment.


----------



## DefenseWins

Emilio Castro said:


> 1st time reading all these posts.
> I get shocked! Nostradamus is here.
> Is it really possible to predict soccer games? Where is the Physiological and Physical status of each; player, coach, managers, parents? Aren't these the main factors for an Athlete to perform their best? How come some logistics could be released on the public as reliable?  With all respect to this person, who is obviously passioned with DA soccer, you are kind of wasting your time or misinforming audience with your own understanding.
> At this level... NO ONE IS BETTER THAN ANYBODY. All of the teams can play soccer.
> examples:
> 1) Strikers tied Surf 2) TFA beat LAFC 3)Legends tied Galaxy. How did this happen? Simple. we are in a soccer environment.


When I first started reading his posts I was taken back as well, it's a lot of analysis I agree.  But his posts are enjoyable to read, and it's all in fun.  Welcome, stay awhile, maybe you will start to enjoy them as well.  I think everyone here appreciates the fact that it's just a game and yes we understand that the games still need to be played.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

I enjoy Kante's weekly predictions. Not only is he strangely accurate, but when you have a kid on a team that's playing on a given weekend, striving to beat the expected outcome is kind of cool. We are all semi crazy parents (why else visit a soccer forum website) who live vicariously thru our kids. Just let us have some fun.


----------



## focomoso

Emilio Castro said:


> At this level... NO ONE IS BETTER THAN ANYBODY. All of the teams can play soccer.
> examples:


This is clearly wrong. Some teams are way better than others (as evidenced by the fact that they win more). The question is by how much.



> 1) Strikers tied Surf 2) TFA beat LAFC 3)Legends tied Galaxy. How did this happen? Simple. we are in a soccer environment.


Right, and why would this be surprising? Because generally, the opposite is assumed to be true? Why? Because we all think LAFC is better than TFA and Galaxy is better than Legends, so it stands out when results go the other way.

But this objection comes from a misunderstanding of how statistical models work. When a model predicts that team A will beat team B 3-1, this (obviously) doesn't mean that A will always beat B by that score. It's just that this is the most likely outcome based on past performance. The prediction will also come with a confidence level which describes mathematically how likely it is that this outcome will happen. When a specific outcome doesn't match the prediction, this doesn't mean there's something wrong with the model. You can't judge the model on individual outcomes, only on the aggregate of all the predictions it makes, so, even if we see anomalies like those mentioned above, if, over time, the model predicts the correct score more often than not, you have a good model.

Now, I agree that applying these methods to kids soccer is a little dubious, but only because kids themselves are less consistent than pros and (the bigger issue in my book) there's so much turnover in these clubs. However, if you look at @Kante's predictions over time, they're pretty darn accurate.

@Kante do you have any stats on how accurate your predictions are?


----------



## Kante

focomoso said:


> This is clearly wrong. Some teams are way better than others (as evidenced by the fact that they win more). The question is by how much.
> 
> 
> Right, and why would this be surprising? Because generally, the opposite is assumed to be true? Why? Because we all think LAFC is better than TFA and Galaxy is better than Legends, so it stands out when results go the other way.
> 
> But this objection comes from a misunderstanding of how statistical models work. When a model predicts that team A will beat team B 3-1, this (obviously) doesn't mean that A will always beat B by that score. It's just that this is the most likely outcome based on past performance. The prediction will also come with a confidence level which describes mathematically how likely it is that this outcome will happen. When a specific outcome doesn't match the prediction, this doesn't mean there's something wrong with the model. You can't judge the model on individual outcomes, only on the aggregate of all the predictions it makes, so, even if we see anomalies like those mentioned above, if, over time, the model predicts the correct score more often than not, you have a good model.
> 
> Now, I agree that applying these methods to kids soccer is a little dubious, but only because kids themselves are less consistent than pros and (the bigger issue in my book) there's so much turnover in these clubs. However, if you look at @Kante's predictions over time, they're pretty darn accurate.
> 
> @Kante do you have any stats on how accurate your predictions are?


~70-75% of the time within one interval i.e. +/- one goal. gets better if there's time available to incorporate home/away effect and trends for each match. Those pieces, right now, are a more manual process.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster?

I enjoy reading what the algorithm predicts and how he tweaks the predictions based on trends and hunches.  I hope the team that is predicted to be beat by a lot continues trying if only to beat the algorithm.  Too many games I’ve seen a team give up after a 3 goal lead.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first. Friday edit: tightened up the algo to account for home/away and trend. we'll how the changes work out. 

*Los Angeles*
*TFA 6 vs Santa Barbara SC 1 *note: think but don't know that the three TFA players who got reds vs LAG will still be out out on suspension. more importantly, WD was not coaching last weekend w/ Jorge S. coaching instead for the win against LAFC. we'll see how that affects this weekend.

*Legends 4 vs. Pats 0*. note: legends have improving consistently, and play well at home. Pats are down to 11 due to injury. last match was 4-3 legends but don't think it will be anywhere near that close this time.

*LAUFA 3 vs Real SoCal 0* note: both teams have crazy negative trends going on. as ferbert reminds that's old news for LAUFA (fair) but a factor nonetheless. meanwhile, RSC has scored one goal in their last ten games.  LAUFA has a decent home advantage working to their benefit. Key for RSC will be keeping LAUFA's #9 from scoring in the first 20 minutes. 

*FCG 1 vs LAFC 2.* note: FCG hasn't played in about a month and had some funky matches before that, so really difficult to predict accurately. Meanwhile LAFC is coming off a 1-2 loss to TFA that's got to sting. Trends and home field advantage are FCG's favor plus FCG match-up well size wise w/ LAFC, and LAFC's leading scorer has been out the last two games. but, LAFC is LAFC...

*San Diego*
*Albion 1 vs. San Diego Soccer Club 0.* note: SDSC has improved a bit defensively and should make this one tight but Albion picks up the win.

*LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 3* note: MMG may still be out for SD Surf, and, if that's the case, this one will be closer. Interestingly, although it's a small sample (2 games), the biggest impact of MMG's absence seems to be that the SD Surf gets worse defensively. On the offensive side, MMG's absence look like a wash. Is counter-intuitive. If anyone has thoughts on the "why" behind this, would be really interested. Seems to speak well of the other SD Surf forwards and XG. Also, this will the 2nd (?) without benoit david as the sd surf coach.

*OC Surf 1 vs. Strikers 6* *match to watch* OC Surf has seen some improvement in March defensively, and this match will be a good measuring stick for them for whether or not the last two matches have been outliers. Nothing against the Strikers but am rooting for OC Surf to beat the spread.


----------



## RiverArsenal

Has anyone updated the standings for this age group?


----------



## RedCard

RiverArsenal said:


> Has anyone updated the standings for this age group?


FCGS has the same record as last month since we haven’t had a game for 4 weeks....


----------



## RedCard

Final Score
LAFC - 2
FCGS - 1

Pretty good game. LAFC scored twice in the 1st half for a 2-0 lead at half. 1st was a nice header and 2nd was a 1v1 with the goalie with the defender just behind the LAFC player. Procession was about 80-20 LAFC.

FCGS scored in the 2nd half to make it 2-1 with procession getting more even. A yellow card was issued to the FCGS keeper for a handball outside the box. He said the ball was on the line. This was a night game and 2 of the 6 lights poles were not working with the 2 being on his side of the field, so that part of the field was darker than the rest to the field. Great chance for LAFC to score but the ball went just wide.

With 11 minutes left in the game, the game was delayed for about 30 minutes due to a LAFC player having a serious injury. My son told me what happened according to him but it wouldn't be right to post other players detail injuries here. Nothing dirty, just an unfortunate incident. In speaking to the referees after the game, they were confused as to what happen. The LAFC player was transported in an ambulance and I hope he has a healthy recovery. FCGS had 3 great chances to tie the game with 2 balls off the posts/crossbar and one open net with the ball bouncing everywhere but not into the net. 

Again, I hope along with the other FCGS parents/players hope that the injured LAFC player has a healthy and full recovery.


----------



## cr125man

OC Surf 2 - Strikers 1
This team has been busting their tales and are now seeing the results.. hard fought on both sides, some great defensive play by OCSurf with some great goal keeping as well. Strikers had chances but could not convert.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend. home team is listed first. it was an eventful weekend. for the lafc player who had the injury, good thoughts and get better soon.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: TFA 6 vs Santa Barbara SC 1. *Actuals: TFA 2 vs Santa Barbara SC 3*. Pretty surprised by this result and a couple of different items going on with this one. 

First, credit should be given to Santa Barbara SC. They've been improving, particularly defensively, over the course of the season, and this was the same TFA team and coaching staff that just beat a 99% full strength LAFC squad 2-1 last week. 

However. Three suspended TFA players were still out after the incident two weeks back w/ LAG. TFA's coach, WD, still seems to be out, possibly due to the LAG incident, plus TFA's director of coaching who was filling in last week for WD just resigned from UCLA (the TFA doc was caught up in the recent college admissions scandal). These things add-up, and likely took a toll on TFA this weekend. Hopefully they can get their house in order moving forward.

Any other commentary here?

Predict: LAUFA 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs Real SoCal 0. *Have previously commented on the trends for both of these teams and won't belabor the points.

Any other commentary here?

Predict: FCG 1 vs LAFC 2. *Actuals: FCG 1 vs LAFC 2. *Ironically, thought this match was the hardest one to call and ended up hitting the exacta. here's solid commentary from the game from red card:

"Pretty good game. LAFC scored twice in the 1st half for a 2-0 lead at half. 1st was a nice header and 2nd was a 1v1 with the goalie with the defender just behind the LAFC player. Procession was about 80-20 LAFC.

FCGS scored in the 2nd half to make it 2-1 with procession getting more even. A yellow card was issued to the FCGS keeper for a handball outside the box. He said the ball was on the line. This was a night game and 2 of the 6 lights poles were not working with the 2 being on his side of the field, so that part of the field was darker than the rest to the field. Great chance for LAFC to score but the ball went just wide.

With 11 minutes left in the game, the game was delayed for about 30 minutes due to a LAFC player having a serious injury. My son told me what happened according to him but it wouldn't be right to post other players detail injuries here. Nothing dirty, just an unfortunate incident. In speaking to the referees after the game, they were confused as to what happen. The LAFC player was transported in an ambulance and I hope he has a healthy recovery. FCGS had 3 great chances to tie the game with 2 balls off the posts/crossbar and one open net with the ball bouncing everywhere but not into the net. 

Again, I hope along with the other FCGS parents/players hope that the injured LAFC player has a healthy and full recovery."
​Any other commentary here?

*San Diego*
Predict: Albion 1 vs. San Diego Soccer Club 0. *Actuals: Albion 3 vs. San Diego Soccer Club 0. *Per the game report, Albion got one early, SDSC then held them until the last 15 minutes or so

Any other commentary here?

Predict: LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 3 *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs SD Surf 2*. SD Surf was missing MMG and GE who combine for about 2.4 goals per game. Per the game report, looks like a defensive battle with SD Surf getting one early and then XG getting at the 53rd minute to help put the result out of reach.

Any other commentary here?

Predict: OC Surf 1 vs. Strikers 6. *Actuals: OC Surf 2 vs. Strikers 1*. At least the *match to watch* call was correct. here's what was said: "OC Surf has seen some improvement in March defensively, and this match will be a good measuring stick for them for whether or not the last two matches have been outliers. Nothing against the Strikers but am rooting for OC Surf to beat the spread." 

Turns out OC Surf seems to be for real. The game sounds like it was lot of fun to watch. Per the game report, it was 0-0 at half-time. In the 2nd half, the Strikers scored first at the beginning of the 2nd half, but OC Surf tied it up five minutes later. After a card on the Strikers at the 79th minute, OC Surf scored one at the whistle for the win. Here's commentary from cr125man:

"This team has been busting their tales and are now seeing the results.. hard fought on both sides, some great defensive play by OCSurf with some great goal keeping as well. Strikers had chances but could not convert."​
OC Surf, well done. 

The one caveat is that OC Surf has added five new players since late January and two of these players contributed the two goals scored against the Strikers this weekend. 

So, while am sure the team has been working its butt off, OC Surf's recruiting also has a lot to do with their recent results. 

Any other commentary here?


----------



## Carl

Does anyone know an update on the 05 LAFC player that was injured vs FCGS, my son keeps seeing post to pray for him on SM. We are competitors on the field and humans off the field and hope and pray none of the athletes sustain any serious or life altering injury, would be nice to know he is doing ok.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LAG 3 vs FCG 0 *match to watch* The algo has it 3-0 but am thinking this one could be closer due to FCG improvement over time (eg, FCG only lost to LAFC 1-2) and FCG matching up well size wise w/ LAG. Should be a fun one to watch
Legends 3 vs LAUFA 1
LAFC 5 vs Pats 0
Real SoCal 1 vs TFA 3
Pats 1 vs. Real SoCal 1

*San Diego*
SD Surf 4 vs Nomads 1
Strikers 3 vs LAGSD 1
SD Surf 5 vs SDSC 0


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home teams are listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> LAG 3 vs FCG 0 *match to watch* The algo has it 3-0 but am thinking this one could be closer due to FCG improvement over time (eg, FCG only lost to LAFC 1-2) and FCG matching up well size wise w/ LAG. Should be a fun one to watch


Final
LAG - 3
FCGS - 2

LAG scored 1st around 5 minutes into the game. Bad pass back by FCGS to the keeper who was not expecting it. LAG player got the ball was the keeper way out of position. LAG crossed the ball in the box and FCGS defender made an own goal.

LAG went up 2-0 on a 1v1 against the keeper. FCGS keeper made a great toe save a few minutes later went could of had LAG go up 3-0.

FCGS scored on a penalty kick to make it 2-1. PK was actually taken twice. LAG keeper made the save but I believe he left the goal line early so there was a re-do and FCGS was able to put the ball into the net the 2nd time.

Halftime score was 2-1 LAG

LAG scored 2 minutes into the 2nd half on a cross to the left side into an open net

Around the 15 minute mark LAG was called for a handball just outside the box on the left side. DFK was taken and FCGS scored on a beautiful header.

FCGS 2nd keeper who was actually sick and was on the bench just in case of an emergency received a yellow card around 20 minutes into the 2nd half for mouthing off to the referee. I believe his words were "Don't be afraid of the shield, blow the damn whistle". Yeah, I'm the proud dad of that kid...lol

Overall, it was a pretty good match. A couple of mistakes really caused the game for FCGS.


----------



## RedCard

Carl said:


> Does anyone know an update on the 05 LAFC player that was injured vs FCGS, my son keeps seeing post to pray for him on SM. We are competitors on the field and humans off the field and hope and pray none of the athletes sustain any serious or life altering injury, would be nice to know he is doing ok.


Last I heard it was a concussion and all test came back negative. Probably the best news considering how scary it looked. My son 2 seasons ago received a bad concussion when him ( a keeper ) and a striker decided to play chicken going to the ball and neither one flinch. My son was out for a month so IMO the LAFC player will miss the next 3-5 games. Again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home teams are listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> LAG 3 vs FCG 0 *match to watch* The algo has it 3-0 but am thinking this one could be closer due to FCG improvement over time (eg, FCG only lost to LAFC 1-2) and FCG matching up well size wise w/ LAG. Should be a fun one to watch
> Legends 3 vs LAUFA 1
> LAFC 5 vs Pats 0
> Real SoCal 1 vs TFA 3
> Pats 1 vs. Real SoCal 1
> 
> *San Diego*
> SD Surf 4 vs Nomads 1
> Strikers 3 vs LAGSD 1
> SD Surf 5 vs SDSC 0


Legends 1-0 over Laufa.  Tale of two halves.  Laufa took it to them in the 1st.  Laufa was the aggressor, winning most of the 50/50 balls.  Should've had a lead at half, but couldn't get a clean strike when the opportunities came up.  Legends keeper came up big on a 1v1 a few minutes before the whistle.  

2nd half, Legends shuffled the lineup and strategy.  LFC attacked more and was much more aggressive. Numerous chances to score, finally converted on a free kick from far out,to an un-marked player who had time to collect and score.  Laufa defender had a nice goal line slide to deny a 2nd goal.  

Game played out like it should've been 3-2 or 3-3.


----------



## Kante

anyone see the TFA/RSC match? The game report was just published and RSC won 3-0. 

From the looks of it, TFA played without five starters (three due to red cards from the LAG match), played two 06s up and it looks like without their coach or director of coaching. RSC was missing three players.

There may have been some controversy with RSC's first goal since it happened at the same time TFA received a yellow. In the 2nd half, TFA went to ten men at the 72nd minute after their leading scorer received a second yellow, and then RSC scored their last two goals.

Good on RSC for the win and putting some balls in the back of the net. TFA looks like they're having some tough times. any additional comments? would be fascinated to hear this match went.


----------



## soccerdad79

Surf 7 - Nomads 2
Surf 4 - SDSC 0


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (3/30 & 3/31). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: LAG 3 vs FCG 0. *Actuals: LAG 3 vs FCG 2*. Here's commentary (thanks Redcard for results and commentary)

"LAG scored 1st around 5 minutes into the game. Bad pass back by FCGS to the keeper who was not expecting it. LAG player got the ball was the keeper way out of position. LAG crossed the ball in the box and FCGS defender made an own goal. LAG went up 2-0 on a 1v1 against the keeper. FCGS keeper made a great toe save a few minutes later went could of had LAG go up 3-0. FCGS scored on a penalty kick to make it 2-1. PK was actually taken twice. LAG keeper made the save but I believe he left the goal line early so there was a re-do and FCGS was able to put the ball into the net the 2nd time.

Halftime score was 2-1 LAG

LAG scored 2 minutes into the 2nd half on a cross to the left side into an open net. Around the 15 minute mark LAG was called for a handball just outside the box on the left side. DFK was taken and FCGS scored on a beautiful header. FCGS 2nd keeper who was actually sick and was on the bench just in case of an emergency received a yellow card around 20 minutes into the 2nd half for mouthing off to the referee. I believe his words were "Don't be afraid of the shield, blow the damn whistle". Yeah, I'm the proud dad of that kid...lol. Overall, it was a pretty good match. A couple of mistakes really caused the game for FCGS."
​Predict: Legends 3 vs LAUFA 1. *Actuals: Legends 1 vs LAUFA 0*. Here's commentary (thanks ilikefutbol for results and commentary):

"Legends 1-0 over Laufa. Tale of two halves. Laufa took it to them in the 1st. Laufa was the aggressor, winning most of the 50/50 balls. Should've had a lead at half, but couldn't get a clean strike when the opportunities came up. Legends keeper came up big on a 1v1 a few minutes before the whistle. 

2nd half, Legends shuffled the lineup and strategy. LFC attacked more and was much more aggressive. Numerous chances to score, finally converted on a free kick from far out,to an un-marked player who had time to collect and score. Laufa defender had a nice goal line slide to deny a 2nd goal. 

Game played out like it should've been 3-2 or 3-3."​
Predict: LAFC 5 vs Pats 0. *Actuals: LAFC 7 vs Pats 0. *LAFC came full strength for this match, only playing one 06 up, and scored in the first minute. It was downhill after that for the Pats. The one bit of good news for the Pats is that they had 13 players rostered (as opposed to just 11) for the first time in a while.

Predict: Real SoCal 1 vs TFA 3. *Actuals: Real SoCal 3 vs TFA 0. *After only scoring two goals in the their previous 12 matches, things clicked offensively this weekend for RSC. While there were caveats with the TFA match, RSC deserves credit for righting the ship. Hopefully, continues weekend against FCG. here's commentary on match from the game report: There may have been some controversy with RSC's first early goal since it happened at the same time TFA received a yellow. In the 2nd half, TFA went to ten men at the 72nd minute after their leading scorer received a second yellow (called questionable by feedback via dm), then went to nine men after an injury (again, per feedback via dm), and then RSC scored their last two goals.

Per the game report, TFA played without five starters (three due to red cards from the LAG match), played two 06s up and it looks like without their coach or director of coaching. RSC was missing three players. Good on RSC for the win and finally putting some balls in the back of the net. TFA looks like they're continuing to have some tough times/luck. 

Predict: Pats 1 vs. Real SoCal 1. *Actuals: Pats 2 vs. Real SoCal 3. *Per the game report, this one looks like it was a fun match to watch. Pats again had 13 rostered (a good thing), and scored the first goal in the 18th minute. RSC tied it up at at the 29th minute and the teams went into halftime tied 1-1. In the second half, Pats went ahead 2-1 with a goal in the 48th minute but RSC came back with two quick ones with about ten minutes left in the match. HH scored all three goals for RSC for the hat trick (plus one yellow after his third goal)

*San Diego*
Predict: SD Surf 4 vs Nomads 1. *Actuals: SD Surf 7 vs Nomads 2. (thanks to Soccerdad79 for the result) *SD Surf has almost 100% full strength for this match (still missing GE who was called into the US Soccer Central Training Camp), and MMG went for a hat trick, XG went for a brace and TW put in one as well in full SD Surf shock and awe mode. Good on the Nomads for getting a couple in against a tough SD Surf side 

Predict: Strikers 3 vs LAGSD 1. *Actuals: Strikers 3 vs LAGSD 1*

Predict: SD Surf 5 vs SDSC 0. Actuals: SD Surf 4 vs SDSC 0 *(thanks to Soccerdad79 for the result - any additional commentary?)*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (4/5 & 4/6). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
FCG 3 vs Real SoCal 1. note: will be a good test to see if the goal scoring progress RSC made this last weekend is a fluke or not.

Pats 2 vs TFA 2 *match to watch * initially thought this was bug in the algo. but, pats have some good trends going on and TFA has some bad trends. The noise with TFA's coaching staff is definitely an issue but some of the trends are longer term than just that. not sure how long the suspensions of the three players are going to go but missing three starters is also a factor. Will be an interesting match to watch.

LAUFA 1 vs LAG 4 note: if LAUFA does not score early, this one could get ugly.

Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Legends 2 note: both teams have improved significantly plus Santa Barbara is much better at home. however, the improvements seem to be offsetting, so Legends 2-1.

*San Diego*
Albion 2 vs SDSC 0

Nomads 4 vs OC Surf 4 *match to watch* OC Surf has improved significantly in the last month or so. be interesting to see if it continues. key challenge for Nomads will be keeping a lid on OC Surf's new found goal scoring firepower. 

Arsenal 1 vs. Strikers 3

SD Surf 5 vs Albion 1

Strikers 4 vs Nomads 1

note: apologies for lack of SD commentary, but with SD Surf and Strikers being so dominant in SD, Arsenal fading and LAGSD not playing, results this weekend - except for OC Surf and Nomads - are pretty straightforward.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Is there updated standings available?


----------



## Kante

here's 05 standings as of this last weekend.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Gracias for the standings.  For the record, there’s no algo that can handicap TFAs erratic play as of late. They could win 4-0 or lose 2-1 and I wouldn’t be shocked either way.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (4/5 & 4/6). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> FCG 3 vs Real SoCal 1. note: will be a good test to see if the goal scoring progress RSC made this last weekend is a fluke or not.
> 
> Pats 2 vs TFA 2 *match to watch * initially thought this was bug in the algo. but, pats have some good trends going on and TFA has some bad trends. The noise with TFA's coaching staff is definitely an issue but some of the trends are longer term than just that. not sure how long the suspensions of the three players are going to go but missing three starters is also a factor. Will be an interesting match to watch.
> 
> LAUFA 1 vs LAG 4 note: if LAUFA does not score early, this one could get ugly.
> 
> Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Legends 2 note: both teams have improved significantly plus Santa Barbara is much better at home. however, the improvements seem to be offsetting, so Legends 2-1.
> 
> *San Diego*
> Albion 2 vs SDSC 0
> 
> Nomads 4 vs OC Surf 4 *match to watch* OC Surf has improved significantly in the last month or so. be interesting to see if it continues. key challenge for Nomads will be keeping a lid on OC Surf's new found goal scoring firepower.
> 
> Arsenal 1 vs. Strikers 3
> 
> SD Surf 5 vs Albion 1
> 
> Strikers 4 vs Nomads 1
> 
> note: apologies for lack of SD commentary, but with SD Surf and Strikers being so dominant in SD, Arsenal fading and LAGSD not playing, results this weekend - except for OC Surf and Nomads - are pretty straightforward.


I guess is fun to read the "predictions"  I can't even write the word prediction without laughing. 
I heard that TFA is a complete disaster right now, players blaming each other during the game. Now, new predictions could be done based on team new status. Heard that LAUFA beat LA Galaxy badly during the whole game. LAG coach along the Galaxy parents were asking the ref to finish the game 3 min before the end. lol. Hopefully, a video could be shared.
These "predictions" are definitely fun. It takes a minute in the field to overwrite hours of "soccer analysis"


----------



## messy

Emilio Castro said:


> I guess is fun to read the "predictions"  I can't even write the word prediction without laughing.
> I heard that TFA is a complete disaster right now, players blaming each other during the game. Now, new predictions could be done based on team new status. Heard that LAUFA beat LA Galaxy badly during the whole game. LAG coach along the Galaxy parents were asking the ref to finish the game 3 min before the end. lol. Hopefully, a video could be shared.
> These "predictions" are definitely fun. It takes a minute in the field to overwrite hours of "soccer analysis"


LAG beat LAUFA 1-0, according to the DA website.


----------



## Emilio Castro

messy said:


> LAG beat LAUFA 1-0, according to the DA website.


Well, that is part of the problem. people here judge games/performance/development based on scores. That is WRONG, halo club competition is back on CSL or SCDSL. This is DA. 
It is ironic and maybe not everyone will agree, probably most of you will not. But the clubs who develop players the most are; Pats, Strikers, Arsenal, FCGS, Santa Barbara, LAUFA and TFA. Clubs with less development are LAFC, LAG, Surf etc.. When you only recruit the best, the most talented players for your team, you become a selection, leaving away the development fundamentals. Now, if you select the best players but you play up in age and still dominating... Then yes, you are picking the best and at the same time making them better offering stronger challenges. Hopefully, make sense.


----------



## RedCard

FCGS defeated Real SoCal 2-0. 
I wasn’t there since my son was on his 8th grade trip to Washington DC but I’ll try to get some input this week while at practice.


----------



## DefenseWins

Emilio Castro said:


> Well, that is part of the problem. people here judge games/performance/development based on scores. That is WRONG, halo club competition is back on CSL or SCDSL. This is DA.
> It is ironic and maybe not everyone will agree, probably most of you will not. But the clubs who develop players the most are; Pats, Strikers, Arsenal, FCGS, Santa Barbara, LAUFA and TFA. Clubs with less development are LAFC, LAG, Surf etc.. When you only recruit the best, the most talented players for your team, you become a selection, leaving away the development fundamentals. Now, if you select the best players but you play up in age and still dominating... Then yes, you are picking the best and at the same time making them better offering stronger challenges. Hopefully, make sense.


I took your original comment that the parents were asking for the game to end 3 minutes early because LAUFA was physically beating LAG up.  Are you saying that the parents and coach wanted the game to end early because LAUFA was dominating the game soccer wise?


----------



## Emilio Castro

DefenseWins said:


> I took your original comment that the parents were asking for the game to end 3 minutes early because LAUFA was physically beating LAG up.  Are you saying that the parents and coach wanted the game to end early because LAUFA was dominating the game soccer wise?


That is what a heard from a Galaxy parent. Yes.


----------



## RememberME

LAUFA 0 LAG 1   that was the final score. One of the best games I'v seen so far this year very exiting from the beginning to the end.  
LAUFA was very aggressive  from the beginning, LAG had the better chances to score in the first half and capitalize in the first 2 minutes of the second half to score a nice goal.  LAUFA continued being very aggressive until the end of the game LAG keeper played an amazing game and stopped at least 3 shots that were going in for sure and they were spectacular saves can't wait to see this 2 teams play each other again.
Note that LAG was missing 3 key players, 1 defender due to suspension for the TFA fight and their strong forward J.O. (injury) that has scored 17 goals for them.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals plus commentary where available for this weekend (4/5 & 4/6). home team is listed first.

Several unexpected results with the Nomads doing a number on the algo this weekend with two strong wins, a strong showing by LAUFA against LAG and Albion's match against SDSC.

*Los Angeles*
Predict: FCG 3 vs Real SoCal 1. *Actuals: FCG 2 vs Real SoCal 0*

Predict: Pats 2 vs TFA 2. *Actuals: Pats 3 vs TFA 2 *

Predict: LAUFA 1 vs LAG 4 *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LAG 1 *here's commentary from rememberme. Thx!:
"LAUFA 0 LAG 1 that was the final score. One of the best games I'v seen so far this year very exiting from the beginning to the end. LAUFA was very aggressive from the beginning, LAG had the better chances to score in the first half and capitalize in the first 2 minutes of the second half to score a nice goal. LAUFA continued being very aggressive until the end of the game LAG keeper played an amazing game and stopped at least 3 shots that were going in for sure and they were spectacular saves can't wait to see this 2 teams play each other again. Note that LAG was missing 3 key players, 1 defender due to suspension for the TFA fight and their strong forward J.O. (injury) that has scored 17 goals for them."

Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Legends 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 0 vs Legends 7. *here's commentary from ilikefutbol (thx):

_"legends put it all together. Previous games they’ve dominated possession but had to struggle to get the W. This day they converted. 2-0 at half. 2nd half came out on fire with constant ball movement and pressure on SB. Hit 2 free kicks from bout 30 yds, last 25 mins was garbage time as they say in the NBA."_
*
San Diego*
Predict: Albion 2 vs SDSC 0. *Actuals: Albion 6 vs SDSC 1*

Predict: Nomads 4 vs OC Surf 4 *Actuals: Nomads 1 vs OC Surf 0 *

Predict: Arsenal 1 vs. Strikers 3 *Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs. Strikers 4*

Predict: SD Surf 5 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 4 vs Albion 1*

Predict: Strikers 4 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Strikers 0 vs Nomads 2 *

*Note: *A big weekend for the Nomads with unexpected wins in two tough matches. LR had a brace against the Strikers and RR had the winner against OC Surf. Any more commentary on either match? Both looked like they solid games.


----------



## messy

Emilio Castro said:


> Well, that is part of the problem. people here judge games/performance/development based on scores. That is WRONG, halo club competition is back on CSL or SCDSL. This is DA.
> It is ironic and maybe not everyone will agree, probably most of you will not. But the clubs who develop players the most are; Pats, Strikers, Arsenal, FCGS, Santa Barbara, LAUFA and TFA. Clubs with less development are LAFC, LAG, Surf etc.. When you only recruit the best, the most talented players for your team, you become a selection, leaving away the development fundamentals. Now, if you select the best players but you play up in age and still dominating... Then yes, you are picking the best and at the same time making them better offering stronger challenges. Hopefully, make sense.


What is part of the problem? Your post sounded like LAUFA was beating LAG so bad they had to beg for mercy...but LAUFA hadn't even scored! 
And on what criteria are you going to suggest which clubs develop players the most? I love TFA, but TFA gets the best players from the jump, because they have the youngest fully-funded teams so they start with the most talent.
On what basis would you say that Arsenal develops players the best? Not according to my eyes.


----------



## Emilio Castro

messy said:


> What is part of the problem? Your post sounded like LAUFA was beating LAG so bad they had to beg for mercy...but LAUFA hadn't even scored!
> And on what criteria are you going to suggest which clubs develop players the most? I love TFA, but TFA gets the best players from the jump, because they have the youngest fully-funded teams so they start with the most talent.
> On what basis would you say that Arsenal develops players the best? Not according to my eyes.


Again, you are judging based on scores. let me ask you this. What are the team feeders for LAFC or LAG? Answer - TFA, LAUFA, FCGS. Why these big clubs are looking for made players? don't they have the top coaches/developers?. 
Now, you are saying because they are fully funded, they can scout the best. I agree with you, they are walking a bit faster, no need to teach walking lessons when they could teach running lessons. Fully agree. 
The point is this. why do they want the best players in town? just to compete against the same level/competition where these players were taken from... Something here does not make any sense, I really don't see the need to play games like that, losing wouldn't be  an option for these teams (being fair), and on top of that, these teams aren't satisfied with player they got (because they don't perform per MLS program), they are always overlooking players for other clubs. really? Are LAUFA ot TFA coaches better than those under "MLS" title?  there is nothing personal against any club, it is just a POV of why soccer isn't growing in the US. 
MLS Academies should be scouting the best players around, setting up fantastic teams and make them play one or two years up, remember this is DA, not MLS. on MLS, yes all you do is a marketing movement to sell game tickets and jerseys, that is the whole purpose of US soccer. But 14/15 years old player... you need to develop them. 
Clubs mentioned above do more development than MLS academy coaches, like it or not. just look how strong is Pats on their older divisions, Galaxy can't compete against them. That is for a reason, not a coincidence. You might be at the Galaxy or LAFC roster and might be so proud to wear the jersey, your clock is running and your son will pay it.  Hopefully, you are preparing your son mentally for the hit at the end of the season.


----------



## Emilio Castro

messy said:


> What is part of the problem? Your post sounded like LAUFA was beating LAG so bad they had to beg for mercy...but LAUFA hadn't even scored!
> And on what criteria are you going to suggest which clubs develop players the most? I love TFA, but TFA gets the best players from the jump, because they have the youngest fully-funded teams so they start with the most talent.
> On what basis would you say that Arsenal develops players the best? Not according to my eyes.


I didn't see LAUFA vs LAG game. but in the game, there are two factors to evaluate your progress. One is the score and the other is the game quality. i.e. Pats 05 is the last one in the imaginary Stats table. but ironically, that is the team that in my eyes plays the most consistent, educated and classy soccer. If this team remains together for coup[le more years, it will dominate the region easily. Then, LAFC or LAG will take their players lol. 
I also heard that even the goalkeeper got a fault due to the fact he took so long to throw the ball in many times just to eat the time, and also that the coach handed the ball off the field to eat more time, while he was asking the ref to terminate the game. MAybe a Galaxy or Laufa parent can confirm this. 
Who won the game?. is the question for you.


----------



## messy

Emilio Castro said:


> I didn't see LAUFA vs LAG game. but in the game, there are two factors to evaluate your progress. One is the score and the other is the game quality. i.e. Pats 05 is the last one in the imaginary Stats table. but ironically, that is the team that in my eyes plays the most consistent, educated and classy soccer. If this team remains together for coup[le more years, it will dominate the region easily. Then, LAFC or LAG will take their players lol.
> I also heard that even the goalkeeper got a fault due to the fact he took so long to throw the ball in many times just to eat the time, and also that the coach handed the ball off the field to eat more time, while he was asking the ref to terminate the game. MAybe a Galaxy or Laufa parent can confirm this.
> Who won the game?. is the question for you.


TFA plays the best brand of soccer at that age, to my eyes. 
And Surf better than all of them. 
But you haven’t told me how Arsenal has developed players. Like who?


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals plus commentary where available for this weekend (4/5 & 4/6). home team is listed first.
> 
> Several unexpected results with the Nomads doing a number on the algo this weekend with two strong wins, a strong showing by LAUFA against LAG and Albion's match against SDSC.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Predict: FCG 3 vs Real SoCal 1. *Actuals: FCG 2 vs Real SoCal 0*
> 
> Predict: Pats 2 vs TFA 2. *Actuals: Pats 3 vs TFA 2 *
> 
> Predict: LAUFA 1 vs LAG 4 *Actuals: LAUFA 0 vs LAG 1 *here's commentary from rememberme. Thx!:
> "LAUFA 0 LAG 1 that was the final score. One of the best games I'v seen so far this year very exiting from the beginning to the end. LAUFA was very aggressive from the beginning, LAG had the better chances to score in the first half and capitalize in the first 2 minutes of the second half to score a nice goal. LAUFA continued being very aggressive until the end of the game LAG keeper played an amazing game and stopped at least 3 shots that were going in for sure and they were spectacular saves can't wait to see this 2 teams play each other again. Note that LAG was missing 3 key players, 1 defender due to suspension for the TFA fight and their strong forward J.O. (injury) that has scored 17 goals for them."
> 
> Predict: Santa Barbara SC 1 vs Legends 2. *Actuals: pending*
> *
> San Diego*
> Predict: Albion 2 vs SDSC 0. *Actuals: Albion 6 vs SDSC 1*
> 
> Predict: Nomads 4 vs OC Surf 4 *Actuals: Nomads 1 vs OC Surf 0 *
> 
> Predict: Arsenal 1 vs. Strikers 3 *Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs. Strikers 4*
> 
> Predict: SD Surf 5 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 4 vs Albion 1*
> 
> Predict: Strikers 4 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Strikers 0 vs Nomads 2
> 
> Note: *A big weekend for the Nomads with unexpected wins in two tough matches. LR had a brace against the Strikers and RR had the winner against OC Surf. Any more commentary on either match? Both looked like they solid games.


Legends put up a touchdown.  7-0.


----------



## Kante

Ilikefutbol said:


> Legends put up a touchdown.  7-0.


any commentary on why this match was different from last match-ups?​


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> any commentary on why this match was different from last match-ups?​


There’s been matches where


Kante said:


> any commentary on why this match was different from last match-ups?​


legends put it all together.  Previous games they’ve dominated possession but had to struggle to get the W.  This day they converted.  2-0 at half.   2nd half came out on fire with constant ball movement and pressure on SB.   Hit 2 free kicks from bout 30 yds, last 25 mins was garbage time as they say in the NBA.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for the LA group for this weekend (4/13 & 4/14). home teams are listed first. SD group predicts will follow tomorrow. Some interesting match-ups coming up.

*Los Angeles*

*Real SoCal 0 vs LA Galaxy 1*
*note: *RSC has been having challenges scoring goals and this weekend - against LAG - likely won't be any different. however, RSC is a much better defensive team at home with a strong line in the right direction, so it will also be tough on LAG to score. LAG is still not great playing away, may have still have their leading scorer out w/ injury and may also have a key defender out due to the TFA dust-up (anyone know how long the suspension is for?). So, if Real SoCal can manage to get one early, they might have a shot at an upset. will be an interesting match to watch.

*TFA 0 vs FCG 2*
*note: *TFA's challenges are well known at this point. They have three starters who have been out on suspension for a while, maybe one more player - their leading scorer - also out due to a questionable set of yellows - and two other starters out on injury. Evidently, there's a new coach as well. When it rains it pours... The u13's seem to have stabilized a bit last week in their win over the Pats, so maybe it's an opportunity for the u14's to do so as well this week. Having said that, FCG is tough and has improved significantly on both sides of the ball over the course of the season. FCG for the win, but if TFA can keep it close, that's probably a good first step to getting back on track.

*LAFC 1 vs Legends 0* **match to watch**
*note: *the last two times these teams played, the result was 1-0 and 2-1, both LAFC, respectively. LAFC's offense has been on a consistent decline at home games and they've been having some injuries to their goal scorers. But, they have one of the top defenses in the country and a likely national team center mid. On the other hand, the Legends also have a shutdown defense but had been having challenges scoring goals. However, the Legends just wrapped a match where they were firing on all cylinders for 7-0 rout against Santa Barbara SC (previous matches had been 3-1 and 1-0 Legends), maybe this weekend is the weekend. Normally, would say this would be a key match for US scouts, but the Legends have five non-US nationals (plus two 04s) who are key players for the team, so would be willing to bet that SVdMVS puts in an appearance at this match. 

*Santa Barbara SC 2 vs LAUFA 2*
*note:* Santa Barbara had been a pretty solid team at home with steady improvement but took a step backward this last weekend against the Legends. These teams have some interesting results in their last two matches - a 3-2 win for LAUFA at home and a 5-2 win for Santa Barbara at home. LAUFA's goal scoring has been the key issue for them this year, with their primary strategy to try to get the ball quickly to #9 for early goals. If this doesn't work, LAUFA hasn't had a Plan B. The algo is calling this a tie but results could swing widely either way.

*San Diego*

*Albion 1 vs SD Surf 5 *
*note:* last match was 4-1 (last weekend) but MMG was held scoreless. don't see that happening two weeks in a row against the same team.

*LAGSD 2 vs OC Surf 1 *match to watch**
*note:* last match was 2-2. should be a good match this weekend. algo gives the edge to LAGSD  since they're at home but OC Surf has been improving in recent weeks on the goal scoring side  with wins against Arsenal and the Strikers, and a very respectable showing against the SD Surf. should be a fun match to watch.

*SDSC 0 vs Arsenal 2*
*note: *been a tough year for SDSC u14. Should be an opportunity for Arsenal to regroup a bit and get some confidence going in the right direction.


----------



## Emilio Castro

messy said:


> TFA plays the best brand of soccer at that age, to my eyes.
> And Surf better than all of them.
> But you haven’t told me how Arsenal has developed players. Like who?


Your ego must be flying very high, feel fortunate or special to have your son on Galaxy (this season). Development, preparation, improvement, building up a system, chemistry, etc... are off your understanding.  Recommend you to buy some balloons or cushions. Freefall increases its speed the higher it is. Be ready for the hit, it will hurt. New coach for next season already started to look for players


----------



## messy

Emilio Castro said:


> Your ego must be flying very high, feel fortunate or special to have your son on Galaxy (this season). Development, preparation, improvement, building up a system, chemistry, etc... are off your understanding.  Recommend you to buy some balloons or cushions. Freefall increases its speed the higher it is. Be ready for the hit, it will hurt. New coach for next season already started to look for players


What did I say above about TFA and Surf and you keep talking about Galaxy?
So no answer to my question? Arsenal been around for what, 10 or 15 years? You mention they are among the best at developing players, yet you continuously fail to name ONE PLAYER they have developed?
You're so mad at the Galaxy for whatever reason and I don't care, but you still can't name ONE player that Arsenal has developed? Your opinions are clearly well-founded!


----------



## ferbert

RememberME said:


> LAUFA 0 LAG 1   that was the final score. One of the best games I'v seen so far this year very exiting from the beginning to the end.
> LAUFA was very aggressive  from the beginning, LAG had the better chances to score in the first half and capitalize in the first 2 minutes of the second half to score a nice goal.  LAUFA continued being very aggressive until the end of the game LAG keeper played an amazing game and stopped at least 3 shots that were going in for sure and they were spectacular saves can't wait to see this 2 teams play each other again.
> Note that LAG was missing 3 key players, 1 defender due to suspension for the TFA fight and their strong forward J.O. (injury) that has scored 17 goals for them.


Agreed. exciting game. Hopefully, next time the whole galaxy roster will be present. Too bad DA didn't allow us to play our old forward who went to Galaxy and returned right after. Well done described tho!! cheers


----------



## ferbert

ferbert said:


> Agreed. exciting game. Hopefully, next time the whole galaxy roster will be present. Too bad DA didn't allow us to play our old forward who went to Galaxy and returned right after. Well done described tho!! cheers


Reviewing the video right now. Yes, Galaxy keeper robbed the show. What a game for him!! Got a message that it was also his birthday that day. He made his own gift. Congrats to LAG!


----------



## Ilikefutbol

LAFC 8-1 over Legends.  Legends had mistakes resulting in 2 soft goals in 1st half, and it was 2-1 at intermission.   Fairly competitive.   2nd half was an all out assault by LA.  Non stop pressure, the big #6 striker came in for 2nd half and was electric.  LAFC really flexed their muscles, and also hit two posts.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (4/13 & 4/14). home teams are listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: Real SoCal 0 vs LA Galaxy 1. *Actuals:Real SoCal 0 vs LA Galaxy 2. *DT was finally back for LAG after the TFA suspension. JO still out injured(?) for LAG. Can't figure out why JO didn't get called up to the US Soccer West camp. He's clearly a key piece for LAG with 17 goals in 19 games.

predict: TFA 0 vs FCG 2. *Actuals: TFA 4 vs FCG 3. note: *good to see TFA back at a full strength squad and focused after the LAG suspensions and all the coach related noise. looks like it was good match w/ TFA going up 4-1 in the first 60 minutes but FCG pushing to come back late for a final result of 4-3. Too bad TFA only has three games left in their season. 

predict: LAFC 1 vs Legends 0. *Actuals: LAFC 8 vs Legends 1. note: *Ouch. Looks like LAFC made decision at half time to get it done. Algo had this one as much closer. LAFC is still missing one of their top goal scorers (anyone have status? injury....?). Here's commentary from ilikefutbol (thx!):

_"LAFC 8-1 over Legends. Legends had mistakes resulting in 2 soft goals in 1st half, and it was 2-1 at intermission. Fairly competitive. 2nd half was an all out assault by LA. Non stop pressure, the big #6 striker came in for 2nd half and was electric. LAFC really flexed their muscles, and also hit two posts."_​
predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs LAUFA 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs LAUFA 3*

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 1 vs SD Surf 5. *Actuals: Albion 0 vs SD Surf 1. *MMG went scoreless again. Surprised by that. Looks like Albion did some good work to keep SD Surf under control. 

predict: LAGSD 2 vs OC Surf 1. *Actuals: LAGSD 3 vs OC Surf 1. *

predict: SDSC 0 vs Arsenal 2. *Actuals: pending*


----------



## Emilio Castro

messy said:


> What did I say above about TFA and Surf and you keep talking about Galaxy?
> So no answer to my question? Arsenal been around for what, 10 or 15 years? You mention they are among the best at developing players, yet you continuously fail to name ONE PLAYER they have developed?
> You're so mad at the Galaxy for whatever reason and I don't care, but you still can't name ONE player that Arsenal has developed? Your opinions are clearly well-founded!


This is what I am talking about. Real development for DA players. Smart move for LAFC, they might end up as an average team, but with a true developmental environment. Kudos for LAFC!! 
How many heads will be cut before LAG copy this real soccer development? The LAG logo is too colorful and cartoonish to be taken seriously. Embarrassing that LAFC as the new club in LA is the one showing LAG on how to take and make things seriously. 
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2006-da.15969/page-7#post-259596


----------



## Federico Ramos

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (4/13 & 4/14). home teams are listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: Real SoCal 0 vs LA Galaxy 1. *Actuals:Real SoCal 0 vs LA Galaxy 2. *DT was finally back for LAG after the TFA suspension. JO still out injured(?) for LAG. Can't figure out why JO didn't get called up to the US Soccer West camp. He's clearly a key piece for LAG with 17 goals in 19 games.
> 
> predict: TFA 0 vs FCG 2. *Actuals: TFA 4 vs FCG 3. note: *good to see TFA back at a full strength squad and focused after the LAG suspensions and all the coach related noise. looks like it was good match w/ TFA going up 4-1 in the first 60 minutes but FCG pushing to come back late for a final result of 4-3. Too bad TFA only has three games left in their season.
> 
> predict: LAFC 1 vs Legends 0. *Actuals: LAFC 8 vs Legends 1. note: *Ouch. Looks like LAFC made decision at half time to get it done. Algo had this one as much closer. LAFC is still missing one of their top goal scorers (anyone have status? injury....?). Here's commentary from ilikefutbol (thx!):
> 
> _"LAFC 8-1 over Legends. Legends had mistakes resulting in 2 soft goals in 1st half, and it was 2-1 at intermission. Fairly competitive. 2nd half was an all out assault by LA. Non stop pressure, the big #6 striker came in for 2nd half and was electric. LAFC really flexed their muscles, and also hit two posts."_​
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs LAUFA 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs LAUFA 3*
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: Albion 1 vs SD Surf 5. *Actuals: Albion 0 vs SD Surf 1. *MMG went scoreless again. Surprised by that. Looks like Albion did some good work to keep SD Surf under control.
> 
> predict: LAGSD 2 vs OC Surf 1. *Actuals: LAGSD 3 vs OC Surf 1. *
> 
> predict: SDSC 0 vs Arsenal 2. *Actuals: pending*


JR is ready to go for next game. He was out with a back injury but is fully recovered for LAFC 05 team.


----------



## RememberME

Emilio Castro said:


> This is what I am talking about. Real development for DA players. Smart move for LAFC, they might end up as an average team, but with a true developmental environment. Kudos for LAFC!!
> How many heads will be cut before LAG copy this real soccer development? The LAG logo is too colorful and cartoonish to be taken seriously. Embarrassing that LAFC as the new club in LA is the one showing LAG on how to take and make things seriously.
> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2006-da.15969/page-7#post-259596


I agree!!  Congrats to LAFC well done, keep on doing whats best for the kids.  Other Academies  should do the same and instead of cutting  players they should cut the coaches that are not doing their job.(Real Develoment)


----------



## Emilio Castro

RememberME said:


> I agree!!  Congrats to LAFC well done, keep on doing whats best for the kids.  Other Academies  should do the same and instead of cutting  players they should cut the coaches that are not doing their job.(Real Develoment)


I would vote for Jamie Harvey. 
Can't see how with such good quality players. Parents, players, and other LAG coaches beside JH are unhappy with the U14 team. I guess the coach is the answer. 
I overheard some parents started the negotiations with LAFC, Surf, TFA and LAUFA to find a new home next season + The new coach for next season is bringing Pats players.


----------



## Kante

here's predict for this weekend (4/20 &4/21). 

*Nomads 2 vs. Strikers 2.* This one's a rematch of last weekend's surprise 2-0 win by the Nomads. Strikers are trending the wrong way on both sides of the ball, and the Nomads have taken a step up offensively since Feb. Should be a good match.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante,
I know it’s short notice, but what’s the algo have for Galaxy Cup this week?  https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=1150&fid=5495


----------



## Box2Box

Ilikefutbol said:


> Kante,
> I know it’s short notice, but what’s the algo have for Galaxy Cup this week?  https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=1150&fid=5495


RSL AZ will take it down.


----------



## Kante

Ilikefutbol said:


> Kante,
> I know it’s short notice, but what’s the algo have for Galaxy Cup this week?  https://tgs.totalglobalsports.com/public/schedules.aspx?eid=1150&fid=5495


here's predicts for Galaxy Cup Tournie that starts today (4/17). Games begin at 3:30pm.

*FC Golden State 1 vs SD Surf 4* 
*note:* FCG has improved significantly through this season, both by adding players and developing existing players. However, SD Surf is a handful, particularly on the goal scoring side, and should have their full set of forwards for this tournie. 

SD Surf's MMG has 29 goals in 17 games played, and he would be first priority for FCG. However, SD Surf's two other key forwards - GE and TW - are no slouches, were also called into the US Soccer Camps and are together averaging one goal every other game. 

But the biggest key to beating SD Surf is disrupting XG, SD Surf's smart center mid. Not only does he have 14 goals in 20 games, he's key to everything that SD Surf does on both sides of the ball.

So, match will be won/lost in the midfield. Assuming FCG doesn't give up one early *or* get worn down (MMG scores most of his goals later in the half), should be a fun one to watch all the way through. 

SD Surf had nine players called up to the US Soccer regional camps and FCG did not have any. So, this match is also an opportunity for FCG u14 to win some respect from US Soccer. 

*Real SoCal 0 vs Legends 2. *
*note: *Last time, RSC and Legends played in Feb, score was 1-0 Legends. Legends have improved offensively since.

*Albion 1 vs Pacific Northwest 4*
*note: *This one is an interesting match. It's tough to handicap teams from outside SoCal due to the lower average level of play/some outliers (eg. WA group has a team that has been outscored this season 127 to 1.), but had a chance to see PNW play at the showcase. They play good soccer with several talented players but had some difficulty with the size/speed/physicality of the SoCal teams they played. However, Albion, while a very good defensive team, are not as big/physical as most SoCal teams. 

PNW had four players called into the US Soccer West Camp while Albion did not have any. Could be a good opportunity for Albion u14 to win some respect from US Soccer.

*Seattle United 6 vs Arsenal 1*
*note: *Could be a very tough match for Arsenal. They've been trending in the wrong direction for some time but do have size on their side. Same caveats about handicapping teams from outside SoCal but Seattle looks real enough and, at the showcase, had a 1-3 result against SD Surf . Last time Arsenal played SD Surf it was 0-3, but SD Surf was missing several players and Arsenal's quality has declined since.

Seattle United had two players called up to the US Soccer West regional camp, and Arsenal did not have any.
_____

Can't do RSL vs LAGSD or LAG vs SKC due to lack of data on RSL and SKC. Should be good matches though.

Good luck to the SoCal teams!


----------



## Benchwarmer

Good stuff


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Box2Box said:


> RSL AZ will take it down.


Saw them lose to TFA in last minute and defeat Legends 1-0 as well as lose 2-1 to Legends at Albion.   Good team with a big, dynamic keeper and big defenders.   Solid, but I don’t see them running the table.


----------



## datamec

RSL-AZ games
ECNL Southwest League-http://www.boysecnl.com/southwest-standings/
Albion Dev Showcase -http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?eventid=68370&FieldID=0&applicationID=5056135&action=Go
Surf Cup -http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?eventid=65149&FieldID=0&applicationID=4695695&action=Go


----------



## Box2Box

datamec said:


> RSL-AZ games
> ECNL Southwest League-http://www.boysecnl.com/southwest-standings/
> Albion Dev Showcase -http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?eventid=68370&FieldID=0&applicationID=5056135&action=Go
> Surf Cup -http://events.gotsport.com/events/schedule.aspx?eventid=65149&FieldID=0&applicationID=4695695&action=Go
> 
> They’ve had some good results against lafc and Galaxy as well.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for Galaxy Cup Tournie Wednesday games (4/17). 

predict: FC Golden State 1 vs SD Surf 4. *Actuals: FC Golden State 0 vs SD Surf 5*. *note:* full disclosure, the algo had the score at 0-5 but tweaked it due to slightly lower relative performance by SD teams at the showcase. 

Here's commentary from redcard (thx!):

_"FCGS hit the post on a nice shot within the opening minute of the match and it went quickly downhill from there.  Surf strikers were just too fast for the defense. Painful to watch for the FCGS fans._

_Quick note on the match against Albion later today - FCGS played Albion in January in the Albion showcase held at USD and the match ended 0-0. If I remember correctly, we controlled the game but every call went against FCGS. It was so bad the after the game, the referee ran up to the coach and started yelling at him then issued a red card to the coach. Lucky some of the brass for the tournament witness this and quickly reversed the red card given to the coach. Crazy..."_

Here's additional commentary from soccerdad79 (thx!):

_"More commentary on FCGS vs. Surf game - Surf 5 - FCGS 0 Goals: GE 2, MMG 1, AL 1, EZ 1. FCGS applied great pressure on Surf to play out of the back for the first 10-15 mins of the game. Pressure had Surf disjointed which resulted in turnovers in the final third for FCGS. FCGS had quite a few real chances, with one hitting the post, due to their pressure. The first time Surf broke the lines of pressure it resulted in GE's first goal and the game opened up after that. Once Surf figured out how to break the pressure it was all Surf."_​
predict: Real SoCal 0 vs Legends 2.* Actuals: Real SoCal 0 vs Legends 1*

predict: Albion 1 vs Pacific Northwest 4*. Actuals: Albion 4 vs Pacific Northwest 4 *
*note: *really interesting result. if anything, would have thought maybe a 1-2 or 0-1 result in favor of PNW due to Albion's D. The result was both the 2nd most goals scored by Albion this season and the 2nd most goals allowed by Albion this season. seems like Albion made a statement but not entirely sure what that statement was.

*anyone have more color on how this one went down?*​
predict: Seattle United 6 vs Arsenal 1. *Actuals: Seattle United 2 vs Arsenal 1 *
*note: *Decent showing by Arsenal. Have been rooting for them to get back on track for a bit. maybe a turning point here.

Here's commentary from 66 gto (thx!):
_"I think Laufa will win this group. Arsenal vs Seattle United was a 50/50 game with refs being one sided towards Seattle's favor . A good game it was though. Seattle won on a last minute goal. _

_Arsenal vs Nomads will be a good test for arsenal last time they played Nomads had no mercy and ended 6-2. Arsenal had one key injury but still nomads has improved tremendously in my opinion."_​
predict: Nomads 2 vs LAUFA 1. *Actuals: Nomads 2 vs LAUFA 3*

*anyone have more color on how this one went down?*​
Actuals: Real Salt Lake 2 vs LAGSD 0 
Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs Sporting KC 2. note: Does anyone know if LAG's JO is back from injury yet?

*Looks like the two above games that couldn't be forecasted were both solid. Any commentary?*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for the Galaxy Cup Tournie Thursday games today (4/18). 

*Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 0 *
*note: *two SD group teams with Nomads trending positive on both sides of the ball and Arsenal trending the other way. last time these teams met, result was 6-2 Nomads. (thx 66gto for the correction!)
*
LAGSD 1 vs Legends 2 * good LA vs SD match to watch * *
*note: *Legends had been improving significantly on the goal scoring side over most of the 2018-19 season to go with a very good defense but seem to have lost a bit of their goal scoring mojo against LAFC and then RSC yesterday. on the flip side, LAGSD has been pretty consistent this season with an OK offense and a good defense. be interesting to see the result here.
*
FC Golden State 2 vs Albion 2 * good LA vs SD match to watch * *
*note: *for reference, FCG just lost to SD Surf 0-5. by comparison, Albion recent results against SD Surf were 1-4 the first match and 0-1 the 2nd match, so FCG should not underestimate Albion. having said that, the SD Surf shock and awe is something to see the first time out, so it may have been a one-off lopsided result vs FCG. 

Last match at the Albion Tournie btw Albion vs FCG was 0-0 but sounds like there may have been an arbitro issue. (thx redcard for this last bit of commentary!)

*LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 1* ** match to watch * *
*note:* the algo had this at 1-3 Seattle, even after discounting for the easier WA group that Seattle plays in. However, the algo also had Seattle 6-1 over Arsenal and the actual result was 2-1. So, calling it 1-1 but rooting LAUFA to pull out a win.

Seattle had two players called up to the US Soccer West Regional Camp whereas LAUFA didn't have any, and Top Drawer has Seattle #12 while ranking LAUFA at #25. 

*Pacific Northwest 1 vs LA Galaxy 3 * match to watch * *
*note: *the algo has this one at 1-3 LAG. However, LAG is the type of team - big/fast/strong - that PNW had some challenges with at the showcase. Plus, LAG is a step up from quality wise from those teams. Drawing Albion 4-4 does not bode well for PNW against LAG today. On the flip side, JO - 17 goals in 19 games - may still be out with an injury and LAG has a significant reliance on him offensively.

TopDrawer has LAG at #16 in the country while not ranking PNW. With Seattle ranked at #12 but w/ PNW beating Seattle 5-3 in April, not sure that PNW not being ranked makes sense.

US Soccer seems to think the teams are roughly equivalent with LAG having five players called up to the US Soccer West Regional Camp and PNW having four players called up. 

*No Data for algo-based predicts:*

*Sporting KC vs SD Surf. *** match to watch **
*note: *SKC had a solid 2-1 win over LAG yesterday but SD Surf beat LAG 3-0 in a 50 minute game at the showcase. (saw that match and thought it was closer than the result with LAG getting unlucky/not being clinical on some of their opportunities but that's a different conversation...)

SD Surf has had nine players called up to the US Soccer Regional Camps (8 at the west and 1 at the central) and SKC had four players called up. Top Drawer has SD Surf as the #1 u14 team in the country.

*best guess is SKC 1 vs SD Surf 3.*

*Real Salt Lake vs Real SoCal*
*note: *RSL seems to be very strong defensively and have a good but not great offense. At the showcase, RSL beat PNW 4-3, and RSC lost to PNW 0-1. RSC has trended worse offensively since but their defense is solid. 

RSL had five players called up to US Soccer West Regional Camp, and is ranked #2 in the country by TopDrawer. 

*best guess is RSL 3 vs RSC 0.*


----------



## 66 GTO

Kante said:


> here's predicts for the Galaxy Cup Tournie Thursday games today (4/18).
> 
> *Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 0 *
> *note: *two SD group teams with Nomads trending positive on both side of the ball and Arsenal trending the other way. last time these teams met, result was 1-2 Arsenal. The algo says that the trends will drive an opposite result today.
> *
> LAGSD 1 vs Legends 2 * good LA vs SD match to watch * *
> *note: *Legends had been improving significantly on the goal scoring side over most of the 2018-19 season to go with a very good defense but seem to have lost a bit of their goal scoring mojo against LAFC and then RSC yesterday. on the flip side, LAGSD has been pretty consistent this season with an OK offense and a good defense. be interesting to see the result here.
> *
> FC Golden State 2 vs Albion 2 * good LA vs SD match to watch * *
> *note: *am assuming the SD Surf shock and awe caught FCG off guard, making the 0-5 result an outlier. for reference, Albion recent results against SD Surf were 1-4 the first match and 0-1 the 2nd match, so FCG should not underestimate Albion.
> 
> *LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 1* ** match to watch * *
> *note:* the algo had this at 1-3 Seattle, even after discounting for the easier WA group that Seattle plays in. However, the algo also had Seattle 6-1 over Arsenal and the actual result was 2-1. So, calling it 1-1 but rooting LAUFA to pull out a win.
> 
> Seattle had two players called up to the US Soccer West Regional Camp whereas LAUFA didn't have any, and Top Drawer has Seattle #12 while ranking LAUFA at #25.
> 
> *Pacific Northwest 1 vs LA Galaxy 3 * match to watch * *
> *note: *the algo has this one at 1-3 LAG. However, LAG is the type of team - big/fast/strong - that PNW had some challenges with at the showcase. Plus, LAG is a step up from quality wise from those teams. Drawing Albion 4-4 does not bode well for PNW against LAG today. On the flip side, JO - 17 goals in 19 games - may still be out with an injury and LAG has a significant reliance on him offensively.
> 
> TopDrawer has LAG at #16 in the country while not ranking PNW. With Seattle ranked at #12 but w/ PNW beating Seattle 5-3 in April, not sure that PNW not being ranked makes sense.
> 
> US Soccer seems to think the teams are roughly equivalent with LAG having five players called up to the US Soccer West Regional Camp and PNW having four players called up.
> 
> *No Data for algo-based predicts:*
> 
> *Sporting KC vs SD Surf. *** match to watch **
> *note: *SKC had a solid 2-1 win over LAG yesterday but SD Surf beat LAG 3-0 in a 50 minute game at the showcase. (saw that match and thought it was closer than the result with LAG getting unlucky/not being clinical on some of their opportunities but that's a different conversation...)
> 
> SD Surf has had nine players called up to the US Soccer Regional Camps (8 at the west and 1 at the central) and SKC had four players called up. Top Drawer has SD Surf as the #1 u14 team in the country.
> 
> *best guess is SKC 1 vs SD Surf 3.*
> 
> *Real Salt Lake vs Real SoCal*
> *note: *RSL seems to be very strong defensively and have a good but not great offense. At the showcase, RSL beat PNW 4-3, and RSC lost to PNW 0-1. RSC has trended worse offensively since but their defense is solid.
> 
> RSL had five players called up to US Soccer West Regional Camp, and is ranked #2 in the country by TopDrawer.
> 
> *best guess is RSL 3 vs RSC 0.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOte
> I think Laufa will win this group
> Arsenal vs Seattle United was a 50/50 game with refs being one sided towards Seattle's favor
> A good game it was though. Seattle won on a last minute goal
> Arsenal vs Nomads will be a good test for arsenal last time they played Nomads had no mercy and ended 6-2
> Arsenal had one key injury but still nomads has improved tremendously in my opinion.


----------



## RedCard

For the FCGS vs SD Surf:
FCGS hit the post on a nice shot within the opening minute of the match and it went quickly downhill from there.  Surf strikers were just too fast for the defense. Painful to watch for the FCGS fans.

Quick note on the match against Albion later today - FCGS played Albion in January in the Albion showcase held at USD and the match ended 0-0. If I remember correctly, we controlled the game but every call went against FCGS. It was so bad the after the game, the referee ran up to the coach and started yelling at him then issued a red card to the coach. Lucky some of the brass for the tournament witness this and quickly reversed the red card given to the coach. Crazy....


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> For the FCGS vs SD Surf:
> FCGS hit the post on a nice shot within the opening minute of the match and it went quickly downhill from there.  Surf strikers were just too fast for the defense. Painful to watch for the FCGS fans.
> 
> Quick note on the match against Albion later today - FCGS played Albion in January in the Albion showcase held at USD and the match ended 0-0. If I remember correctly, we controlled the game but every call went against FCGS. It was so bad the after the game, the referee ran up to the coach and started yelling at him then issued a red card to the coach. Lucky some of the brass for the tournament witness this and quickly reversed the red card given to the coach. Crazy....


yeah, the SD Surf forwards are tough to stop. *lots *of size and speed, and if the backline gets preoccupied with the big SDS striker, the other forwards and mids go to town. but, that's the level if the boys want to take the next step. a good experience.


----------



## soccerdad79

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for Galaxy Cup Tournie Wednesday games (4/17).
> 
> predict: FC Golden State 1 vs SD Surf 4. *Actuals: FC Golden State 0 vs SD Surf 5*. *note:* full disclosure, the algo had the score at 0-5 but tweaked it due to slightly lower relative performance by SD teams at the showcase.
> 
> Here's commentary from redcard (thx!):
> 
> _"FCGS hit the post on a nice shot within the opening minute of the match and it went quickly downhill from there.  Surf strikers were just too fast for the defense. Painful to watch for the FCGS fans._
> 
> _Quick note on the match against Albion later today - FCGS played Albion in January in the Albion showcase held at USD and the match ended 0-0. If I remember correctly, we controlled the game but every call went against FCGS. It was so bad the after the game, the referee ran up to the coach and started yelling at him then issued a red card to the coach. Lucky some of the brass for the tournament witness this and quickly reversed the red card given to the coach. Crazy..."_​
> predict: Real SoCal 0 vs Legends 2.* Actuals: Real SoCal 0 vs Legends 1*
> 
> predict: Albion 1 vs Pacific Northwest 4*. Actuals: Albion 4 vs Pacific Northwest 4 *
> *note: *really interesting result. if anything, would have thought maybe a 1-2 or 0-1 result in favor of PNW due to Albion's D. The result was both the 2nd most goals scored by Albion this season and the 2nd most goals allowed by Albion this season. seems like Albion made a statement but not entirely sure what that statement was.
> 
> *anyone have more color on how this one went down?*​
> predict: Seattle United 6 vs Arsenal 1. *Actuals: Seattle United 2 vs Arsenal 1 *
> *note: *Decent showing by Arsenal. Have been rooting for them to get back on track for a bit. maybe a turning point here.
> 
> Here's commentary from 66 gto (thx!):
> _"I think Laufa will win this group. Arsenal vs Seattle United was a 50/50 game with refs being one sided towards Seattle's favor . A good game it was though. Seattle won on a last minute goal. _
> 
> _Arsenal vs Nomads will be a good test for arsenal last time they played Nomads had no mercy and ended 6-2. Arsenal had one key injury but still nomads has improved tremendously in my opinion."_​
> predict: Nomads 2 vs LAUFA 1. *Actuals: Nomads 2 vs LAUFA 3*
> 
> *anyone have more color on how this one went down?*​
> Actuals: Real Salt Lake 2 vs LAGSD 0
> Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs Sporting KC 2. note: Does anyone know if LAG's JO is back from injury yet?
> 
> *Looks like the two above games that couldn't be forecasted were both solid. Any commentary?*


More commentary on FCGS vs. Surf game - 

Surf 5 - FCGS 0
Goals:  GE 2, MMG 1, AL 1, EZ 1

FCGS applied great pressure on Surf to play out of the back for the first 10-15 mins of the game.  Pressure had Surf disjointed which resulted in turnovers in the final third for FCGS.  FCGS had quite a few real chances, with one hitting the post, due to their pressure.  The first time Surf broke the lines of pressure it resulted in GE's first goal and the game opened up after that.  Once Surf figured out how to break the pressure it was all Surf.


----------



## Benchwarmer

Good Luck to all the teams playing today! Watched some good soccer yesterday


----------



## justneededaname

6 yellow cards on FCGS and counting. And the game isn't over.


----------



## justneededaname

2-1 FCGS. One of the ugliest games I have seen.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for the Galaxy Cup Tournie Thursday games today (4/18). anyone have additional comments on how the games went?

predict: Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 0. *Actuals: Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 0. *

here's comments from 66gto (thx!):
"Was a good fought game. Arsenal had only one sub for the game the def center mid #17 Had a few clean chances including one hit from way outside the 18 and hit cross bar. Very surprised Laufa lost we’ll see them tomorrow.
Good games so far."​
predict: LAGSD 1 vs Legends 2.* Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs Legends 0*

predict: FC Golden State 2 vs Albion 2.* Actuals: FC Golden State 2 vs Albion 1. note: *had comments from justneedaname that this match got a little "ugly" with FCGS reportedly receiving 6 yellows. Any additional comments/color on this one?

predict: LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 1 (algo had it at LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 3...) *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 3*

predict: Pacific Northwest 1 vs LA Galaxy 3. *Actuals: Pacific Northwest 3 vs LA Galaxy 4. note: *Any comments on this match? would have thought LAG's physicality plus quality play would have made it tougher for PNW. Good on PNW for rising to the occasion. Also was JO available for this match?

best guess: Sporting KC 1 vs SD Surf 3.* Actuals: Sporting KC 2 vs SD Surf 2. 
*
here's comments from soccerdad2016 (thx!):

_"I saw first half of Surf SKC game. Surf went up 2-0 and then SKC came back with 2. All in first half .SKC seemed to figure out the Surf player who scored first goal and marked him with an as fast and strong defender. It was a really fun battle to watch. I'm surprised neither team scored in second half as there were a lot of chances in first."
_
here's comments from 66gto (thx!):
_"Saw Surf vs Kansas and surf could had gone up 4-0 in the first 15 mins 
Surf is a beast of a team. Their second goal was a beauty..."
_​best guess: Real Salt Lake 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: RSL 2 vs RSC 0.*


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for the Galaxy Cup Tournie Thursday games today (4/18).  anyone have additional comments on how the games went?
> 
> predict: Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 0. *Actuals: Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 0. *
> 
> predict: LAGSD 1 vs Legends 2.* Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs Legends 0*
> 
> predict: FC Golden State 2 vs Albion 2.* Actuals: FC Golden State 2 vs Albion 1. **note: *had comments from justneedaname that this match got a little "ugly" with FCGS reportedly receiving 6 yellows. Any additional comments/color on this one?
> 
> predict: LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 1 (algo had it at LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 3...) *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 3*
> 
> predict: Pacific Northwest 1 vs LA Galaxy 3. *Actuals: Pacific Northwest 3 vs LA Galaxy 4. note: *Any comments on this match? would have thought LAG's physicality plus quality play would have made it tougher for PNW. Good on PNW for rising to the occasion. Also was JO available for this match?
> 
> best guess: Sporting KC 1 vs SD Surf 3.* Actuals: Sporting KC 2 vs SD Surf 2 Any comments on this match?*
> 
> best guess: Real Salt Lake 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: RSL 2 vs RSC 0. *


I saw first half of Surf SKC game. Surf went up 2-0 and then SKC came back with 2. All in first half .SKC seemed to figure out the Surf player who scored first goal and marked him with an as fast and strong defender. It was a really fun battle to watch. I'm surprised neither team scored in second half as there were a lot of chances in first.


----------



## 66 GTO

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for the Galaxy Cup Tournie Thursday games today (4/18). anyone have additional comments on how the games went?
> 
> predict: Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 0. *Actuals: Nomads 2 vs Arsenal 0. *
> 
> predict: LAGSD 1 vs Legends 2.* Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs Legends 0*
> 
> predict: FC Golden State 2 vs Albion 2.* Actuals: FC Golden State 2 vs Albion 1. note: *had comments from justneedaname that this match got a little "ugly" with FCGS reportedly receiving 6 yellows. Any additional comments/color on this one?
> 
> predict: LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 1 (algo had it at LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 3...) *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs Seattle United 3*
> 
> predict: Pacific Northwest 1 vs LA Galaxy 3. *Actuals: Pacific Northwest 3 vs LA Galaxy 4. note: *Any comments on this match? would have thought LAG's physicality plus quality play would have made it tougher for PNW. Good on PNW for rising to the occasion. Also was JO available for this match?
> 
> best guess: Sporting KC 1 vs SD Surf 3.* Actuals: Sporting KC 2 vs SD Surf 2.
> *
> here's comments from soccerdad2016 (thx!):
> 
> _"I saw first half of Surf SKC game. Surf went up 2-0 and then SKC came back with 2. All in first half .SKC seemed to figure out the Surf player who scored first goal and marked him with an as fast and strong defender. It was a really fun battle to watch. I'm surprised neither team scored in second half as there were a lot of chances in first."
> _​best guess: Real Salt Lake 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: RSL 2 vs RSC 0.*​


Nomads vs Arsenal
Was a good fought game
Arsenal had only one sub for the game the def center mid  #17 Had a few clean chances including one hit from way outside the 18 and hit cross bar.  
Saw Surf vs Kansas and surf could had gone up 4-0 in the first 15 mins 
Surf is a beast of a team 
Their second goal was a beauty...

Very surprised Laufa lost we’ll see them tomorrow.
Good games so far


----------



## Kante

66 GTO said:


> Nomads vs Arsenal
> Was a good fought game
> Arsenal had only one sub for the game the def center mid  #17 Had a few clean chances including one hit from way outside the 18 and hit cross bar.
> Saw Surf vs Kansas and surf could had gone up 4-0 in the first 15 mins
> Surf is a beast of a team
> Their second goal was a beauty...
> 
> Very surprised Laufa lost we’ll see them tomorrow.
> Good games so far


thx for this. LAUFA has been really up and down this year. They'll tie LAFC 0-0 and then lose to a team like Santa Barbara SC. good luck tomorrow. if your guys can keep LAUFA's #9 from scoring in the first 10 minutes (they try to open very strong at the beginning of games), you've got a a real shot.


----------



## RedCard

justneededaname said:


> 6 yellow cards on FCGS and counting. And the game isn't over.


I wasn't there but my son said Albion got a red card for DOGSO. Of course we missed the PK as the keeper made the save...


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this morning's (4/20) LAG Cup matches:

best guess: Sporting KC 3 vs Albion 0
predict: Pacific Northwest 1 vs SD Surf 3
predict: Nomads 0 vs Seattle 1
best guess: RSL 1 vs Legends 0
predict: LA Galaxy 2 vs FCG 1
predict: LAUFA 1 vs Arsenal 1
predict: LAGSD 1 vs RealSoCal 2

good luck socal!


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this morning's (4/20) LAG Cup matches:
> 
> best guess: Sporting KC 3 vs Albion 0
> predict: Pacific Northwest 1 vs SD Surf 3
> predict: Nomads 0 vs Seattle 1
> 
> good luck socal!
> 
> more predicts for rest of day to follow in a bit


Gracias Kante.   My algo has Legends 1, Real AZ 1


----------



## 66 GTO

Seems like there was some movement on the groups at LA Galaxy Cup 
Teams are not where they were before


----------



## Kante

Ilikefutbol said:


> Gracias Kante.   My algo has Legends 1, Real AZ 1


de nada. Got it. best guess is RSL 1 vs Legends 0


----------



## Ilikefutbol

8-2 Surf over PAC NW.  like a hot knife thru butter.   So much firepower, and the center mid and striker didn’t even play the last 25 mins.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Legends 3, Real AZ 1.


----------



## RedCard

FCGS - 2
LAG - 1

0-0 at half 
LAG scored within the 1st minute of the 2nd half
FCGS scored with about 15 minutes left on a DFK about 25 yards out. Ball bounced off the keepers chest and a player got the rebound.
FCGS scored about a minute or 2 later. Player got in on the keepers left side and put it in near post.
3 or 4 yellows in the match... Could of been more.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

LAGSD 2 RSC 00.R RSC had a goal called off for a questionable (at least according to RSC sideline) offsides. Shots on goal and possession was very in favor of LAGSD.


----------



## PIRLO

Box2Box said:


> RSL AZ will take it down.


Come on now!!Athletic but don’t have any sort of identity.Random football!!


----------



## Box2Box

PIRLO said:


> Come on now!!Athletic but don’t have any sort of identity.Random football!!


True but it’s more fun to pick a semi underdog.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Excited weekend at Galaxy Cup. too many smiles and sad/mad faces.  "unpredictable" (lol), results all over the tournament, I guess is because we are trying to understand soccer

1. SD Surf 5-0 over FCGS - Really?  I saw this game, GS had chances to stop Surf and probably to turn around the outcome 
2. Seattle United 3-1 over LAUFA - What?  Saw the game, LAUFA got tired to miss goals. The goal net was off of their compass 
3. SD Surf 8-2 over PNSC - Woow!! - Good for Surf 
4. FCGS 2-1 vs LAG - No way!! - LAG got lucky at 1st half - game could end up being 3 or 4-0.
5. PNSC 9-0 over Arsenal - Woow!  Seemed like PNSC passed the fireball to Arsenal 
6. Surf vs Sporting KC- Good final match. Surf didn't get a chance to make anything dangerous, SKC played beautiful soccer, soccer style was strongly marked on this game, while surf was hoping to reach up their strikers #58 and #72 playing long balls most of the time, SKC played more possession swinging the ball around the field.  Surf scored thanks to a PK and an ungoal from SKC. otherwise, the result would have been 5-0. 

Well done overall. Thanks to LAG to made this possible, hopefully, next year they bring more international teams


----------



## Box2Box

I’ve never seen surf get dominated like what your saying , sporting kc must be in a level not seen yet in SoCal.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Box2Box said:


> I’ve never seen surf get dominated like what your saying , sporting kc must be in a level not seen yet in SoCal.


I think all depends on what we are judging. we might judge simply goals, possession, completed plays vs failed plays, mistakes, touches per play, etc.  this time SKC played better soccer. 
I think it would have been better as the final game to have Galaxy against SKC. LAG has much more talent with players than Surf. Sad that Jaime isn't ready to handle such a good squad and often screws things up.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Box2Box said:


> I’ve never seen surf get dominated like what your saying , sporting kc must be in a level not seen yet in SoCal.


I am sorry for the post above. I was in a personal conversation with somebody about the same topic. I wanted to copy the game link instead of my conversation. lol...
Anyways, here is the link for the game. many angles might raise


----------



## what_the??

B2B: The final is online...make your own conclusions.
From my perspective in watching the live stream recording...Surf missed on a few chances, a botched offsides call. Truly a game a inches. I think it was 58, but he easily could have had 2-3 goals in the first half. That is soccer though.

SKC is a very organized, well coached team with some talented players. They simply capitalized on Surf mistakes like any good team.

SKC is a good team. Surf is a good team. The game was pretty good...both games were.


EC: I think your first comments were your best, 'I guess is because we are (I am ) trying to understand soccer'.

No dog in this hunt, but what do you have against Surf?  I see your other comments about the FCGS game...I happened to see that game. FCGS had their chances in the beginning with a solid high press. Surf figured it out and ran the FCGS boys out...they were tired and had no answer. I guess then Surf must have been 'lucky' and scored 5 goals.


----------



## Emilio Castro

what_the?? said:


> B2B: The final is online...make your own conclusions.
> From my perspective in watching the live stream recording...Surf missed on a few chances, a botched offsides call. Truly a game a inches. I think it was 58, but he easily could have had 2-3 goals in the first half. That is soccer though.
> 
> SKC is a very organized, well coached team with some talented players. They simply capitalized on Surf mistakes like any good team.
> 
> SKC is a good team. Surf is a good team. The game was pretty good...both games were.
> 
> 
> EC: I think your first comments were your best, 'I guess is because we are (I am ) trying to understand soccer'.
> 
> No dog in this hunt, but what do you have against Surf?  I see your other comments about the FCGS game...I happened to see that game. FCGS had their chances in the beginning with a solid high press. Surf figured it out and ran the FCGS boys out...they were tired and had no answer. I guess then Surf must have been 'lucky' and scored 5 goals.


I am sorry what_the??, I didn't mean to offend anyone. Yes, I am trying to understand soccer, hopefully, never do. 
you are right, many offsides called against surf. When you have a lot of offsides, what soccer style you are playing? Probably long ball right? the long ball style is an emergency exit for coaches to score some goals and win the score, this doesn't mean that said team will win the game. look for example how Santa Barbara plays, they just play long balls all game long, sometimes they will win games that way, but never step up for the next level.
Nothing personal with Surf trust me. actually, Benoit (ex-coach) and I are good friends. We all know that #58, #72 and the middle with curly hair are 80% of that team.  without those 3 players, Surf would become an ordinary team.


----------



## what_the??

Emilio Castro said:


> I am sorry what_the??, I didn't mean to offend anyone. Yes, I am trying to understand soccer, hopefully, never do.
> you are right, many offsides called against surf. When you have a lot of offsides, what soccer style you are playing? Probably long ball right? the long ball style is an emergency exit for coaches to score some goals and win the score, this doesn't mean that said team will win the game. look for example how Santa Barbara plays, they just play long balls all game long, sometimes they will win games that way, but never step up for the next level.
> Nothing personal with Surf trust me. actually, Benoit (ex-coach) and I are good friends. We all know that #58, #72 and the middle with curly hair are 80% of that team.  without those 3 players, Surf would become an ordinary team.


no offense taken.

and no, there weren't 'many' offsides called. and no, lots of offsides don't necessary mean you are playing long ball. if you know benoit...you would know he isn't a long ball coach...so why would his team play that way. funny conclusions you are making.

not sure i would compare surf to santa barbara and i don't think surf plays long ball. 

i can't speak to what players are the best on the team and if you took them off what that would mean. if you took #10 off of the SKC team...they don't have any other real offensive threats either. doesn't matter. if you took the chocolate chips out of a cookie it wouldn't be a chocolate chip cookie. the team is the team.


----------



## Benchwarmer

what_the?? said:


> no offense taken.
> 
> and no, there weren't 'many' offsides called. and no, lots of offsides don't necessary mean you are playing long ball. if you know benoit...you would know he isn't a long ball coach...so why would his team play that way. funny conclusions you are making.
> 
> not sure i would compare surf to santa barbara and i don't think surf plays long ball.
> 
> i can't speak to what players are the best on the team and if you took them off what that would mean. if you took #10 off of the SKC team...they don't have any other real offensive threats either. doesn't matter. if you took the chocolate chips out of a cookie it wouldn't be a chocolate chip cookie. the team is the team.


#9 was nice too. Surf had a lot of opportunities In the 2nd half. The goalie had some really good saves


----------



## oldman

Soccer is a weak link sport. Because there are so few opportunities to score, because there are 11 players on the field and the best players can only have the ball for so long, mistakes by the weakest players will have a disproportionate effect on the outcome of the game. Basketball, on the other hand, is a strong link sport. There are multiple opportunities to score, there are only 4 other players on the court and the best player can make up for any mistakes of the weakest players. (ref: https://www.asalesguy.com/soccer-and-messi-basketball-and-lebron-how-one-is-like-sales-and-the-other-isnt/

After watching Surf v KC replay, Surf had the weaker links. Maybe just an off day for them, but seems a fairly straightforward cause-and-effect as it pertains to the outcome of that game.


----------



## Purabarca

Definitely an OFF day for Surf........ I'm sure they will realize and pick it up for Man City. IS KC playing in Man City??? Would like to see a rematch..........


----------



## Box2Box

Sporting kc left bk #3 was a huge impact. Shut down one of surfs weapons  and created goals and lots of opportunities for his side.


----------



## oldman

Box2Box said:


> Sporting kc left bk #3 was a huge impact. Shut down one of surfs weapons  and created goals and lots of opportunities for his side.


There was outstanding talent on display on both sides. If digging into this result a little deeper than simply weak-link analysis, it seemed the result came down to the fact that KC was more clinical/ruthless in front of goal (KC goal 1 compared to multiple good chances Surf failed to convert) and KC defended with organized grit and determination whereas Surf's shocking indifference in that regard resulted in KC goals 2 and 3. That lack of overall effort made it look like they ran out of ideas on offense, too, resulting in errant passes. (This was echoed by Cody in what you could hear of his coaching points.) When teams are this evenly matched, it's the small things that make the difference.

All that said, these observations only pertain to this one game and who knows how many different factors were at play. After all there are 13-14 yr old boys and fact that Surf kids had body clocks that were different than those for KC players might have been a factor. KC on the list of Man City teams, a rematch would be fun to watch.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. fyi, due to change of schedule, will be posting predicts on Friday morning-ish thru rest of season. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Legends 2 vs Real SoCal 0
Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Pateadores 2
TFA 1 vs LAFC 3

*San Diego*
LAGSD 4 vs SDSC 0
Strikers 6 vs Arsenal 1


----------



## StrikerOC

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend. fyi, due to change of schedule, will be posting predicts on Friday morning-ish thru rest of season. home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> Legends 2 vs Real SoCal 0
> Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Pateadores 2
> TFA 1 vs LAFC 3
> 
> *San Diego*
> LAGSD 4 vs SDSC 0
> Strikers 6 vs Arsenal 1


Not sure the final score but Strikers were up 5-0 at half, it was brutal


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend. home team is listed first. for some reason, game reports are not loading. Anyone have details on how the matches went?

*Los Angeles*
predict: Legends 2 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: Legends 3 vs Real SoCal 1*

predict: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Pateadores 4 **note:* it looks Santa Barbara was also playing in the CRL matches this weekend (thanks box2box for the info!), so the Pats match may have been their fourth in less than 30 hours plus seven hours of travel as well. be interesting to see the game report for the Pats match when it comes back online. 

predict: TFA 1 vs LAFC 3. *Actuals: TFA 0 vs LAFC 5*

*San Diego*
predict: LAGSD 4 vs SDSC 0. *Actuals: LAGSD 5 vs SDSC 0 (thanks soccerdad2016!)*
predict: Strikers 6 vs Arsenal 1. *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs Arsenal 0*


----------



## Box2Box

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend. home team is listed first. for some reason, game reports are not loading. Anyone have details on how the matches went?
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: Legends 2 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: Legends 3 vs Real SoCal 1*
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Pateadores 4*
> predict: TFA 1 vs LAFC 3. *Actuals: TFA 0 vs LAFC 5*
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: LAGSD 4 vs SDSC 0. *Actuals: pending*
> predict: Strikers 6 vs Arsenal 1. *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs Arsenal 0*


SBSC played an 8 am crl game in Oceanside prior to their match with Pats.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend. home team is listed first. for some reason, game reports are not loading. Anyone have details on how the matches went?
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> predict: Legends 2 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: Legends 3 vs Real SoCal 1*
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 3 vs Pateadores 2. *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Pateadores 4*
> predict: TFA 1 vs LAFC 3. *Actuals: TFA 0 vs LAFC 5*
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: LAGSD 4 vs SDSC 0. *Actuals: pending*
> predict: Strikers 6 vs Arsenal 1. *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs Arsenal 0*


LAGSD 5 SDSC 0


----------



## Kante

Box2Box said:


> SBSC played an 8 am crl game in Oceanside prior to their match with Pats.


got it. so this is the Santa Barbara SC crl schedule this weekend in addition to the Pats match? - https://2019crlplayin.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=0D7F29ED-0799-4062-8DAD-30821BFCD530&tournamentguid=0D7F29ED-0799-4062-8DAD-30821BFCD530&flightguid=7BE5BDEE-227A-4507-9D8D-8C6CF0D71916&tourappguid=E1B4CC10-3B1E-4239-839F-4E71E2A6A590&teamname=Santa Barbara S.C. 0710 B2005Elite&teamcode=0710-01CB05-1223&groupcode=B


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
LA Galaxy 2 vs Legends 1

LAFC 11 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 
*note:* LAFC has hit their stride recently and won their last three games by a combined score 20-1. Algo had this one at 16-0. That's not going to happen (probably). Assuming LAFC plays their 05s (last time these teams met, LAFC played their 06s vs Santa Barbara's 05s), am calling this at 11-0. Still, any way one looks at it, going to be a long day for Santa Barbara.

LAUFA 3 vs TFA 1
Pateadores 4 vs FC Golden State 4

*San Diego*
Albion 4 vs Arsenal 0
OC Surf 6 vs SDSC 1
Nomads 1 vs SD Surf 2 *match to watch*
*note:* Nomads have been improving significantly over the course of the season and this match will be a good gauge to see how far they've come.

OC Surf 2 vs Albion 2


----------



## SBFDad

Kante said:


> LAFC 11 vs Santa Barbara SC 0
> *note:* LAFC has hit their stride recently and won their last three games by a combined score 20-1. Algo had this one at 16-0. That's not going to happen (probably). Assuming LAFC plays their 05s (last time these teams met, LAFC played their 06s vs Santa Barbara's 05s), am calling this at 11-0. Still, any way one looks at it, going to be a long day for Santa Barbara.


Rumor has it that LAFC is going to play their 05s against Albion's 04s tomorrow. If true, not sure how that would trickle down thru the younger age groups seeing that they all play Santa Barbara at home tomorrow. If so, kudos to TS and staff for creating a development-first opportunity for this weekend at least. This may be a first step in a direction LAFC wants to take their academy going forward, per a recent interview with TS where he suggested a fundamental shift from results to individual player and group development. We shall see.


----------



## Benchwarmer

1-0 Albion


----------



## SBFDad

Benchwarmer said:


> 1-0 Albion


Did LAFC play all 05s?


----------



## messy

SBFDad said:


> Did LAFC play all 05s?


Yes.


----------



## BJ18

Benchwarmer said:


> 1-0 Albion


3-0 LAFC.


----------



## nbean3

Correct. 3-0 LAFC. All but 4 05s played up against Albion’s 04s. It did trickle down. Most of the 06 team played the 05 SB team. They won 9-2.


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> 
> Pateadores 4 vs FC Golden State 4


Final Score:
FCGS - 5
Pats - 1


----------



## what_the??

nbean3 said:


> Correct. 3-0 LAFC. All but 4 05s played up against Albion’s 04s. It did trickle down. Most of the 06 team played the 05 SB team. They won 9-2.


Good for LAFC....

Nice challenge for the 05s. There are probably a few other clubs in SoCal that could consider something similar. Maybe not the whole team, but several at a time.


----------



## soccerdad79

SD Surf 7 - Nomads 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for the last weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Galaxy 2 vs Legends 1. *actuals: LA Galaxy 4 vs Legends 1*
*note: *per the game report, it looks like LAG controlled most of this game with two early goals and then two more goals about midway thru the 2nd half. 

predict: LAFC 11 vs Santa Barbara SC 0. *actuals: LAFC 9 vs Santa Barbara SC 2*
*note:* per the game report, LAFC rostered four 05s plus one 06 who regularly plays with the 05s, while Santa Barbara only rostered 12 players. For LAFC, AW and ZF went for braces.

predict: LAUFA 3 vs TFA 1. *actuals: LAUFA 1 vs TFA 5*
*note: *in retrospect, it was pretty clear that TFA - with all their players back - would come strong for this match, but, alas, went with what the algo said instead. For TFA, VM went for a hat trick. A good lesson that predicting future results based on past results needs to be supplemented by appropriately weighting key factors.

predict: Pateadores 4 vs FC Golden State 4. *actuals: Pateadores 1 vs FC Golden State 5*
*note: *insert same note here about predicting futures results based on past results. Pats have players back from injury and are better than they were, but they also benefited from some results that should have been discounted in the prediction eg, playing TFA minus some players and playing Santa Barbara after Santa Barbara played four games in Oceanside in the previous 24 hours. FCG is a strong team and the result seems reasonable.

Match looks like it was close in the first half with Pats getting an early goal and the score at 2-1 FCG at half. FCG came strong in the 2nd half for the win with MC getting a brace.

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 4 vs Arsenal 0. *actuals: Albion 1 vs Arsenal 0*
*note: *surprised by this outcome and would have thought Albion, given their improvement over time, would have scored more. last match btw these teams was 4-0 Albion. Well done on Arsenal for tightening up their defense.

predict: OC Surf 6 vs SDSC 1. *actuals: OC Surf 1 vs SDSC 1*
*note: *SDSC has had a tough year, averaging less than one goal scored every other game, and OC Surf can be tough. However, these teams look like they match up well so good on SDSC for getting a decent result as the season winds down.

predict: Nomads 1 vs SD Surf 2. *actuals: Nomads 1 vs SD Surf 7*
*note: *there's a certain machine-like quality to SD Surf where their system of play is just too much some times. This weekend against the Nomads looks like it was one of those times. thought the Nomads, given their improvement might more of a go here but, per the game report, it looks like they got swamped.

Seven different SD Surf players scored and the Nomads one goal was an early PK. 

predict: OC Surf 2 vs Albion 2. *actuals: OC Surf 0 vs Albion 1*
*note: *Albion is a well-coached team with some solid players and consistently will grind out results. OC Surf added some players after the holiday break and had a bump in results but have since regressed to the mean.


----------



## Box2Box

Lots of blow outs. Still a big difference in talent level among teams.


----------



## Kante

Box2Box said:


> Lots of blow outs. Still a big difference in talent level among teams.


It seems that from March/April thru June, the teams really start to separate. 

Would attribute this, to some extent at least, to differences in practice/training quantity and quality over the course of the season. For example, some teams practice the expected four days per week (per USSDA rules/regs) while others don't; some teams practice 120 minutes while other teams practice 90 minutes; some teams have conditioning expectations for the players, others don't; some teams spend time on video review, others don't. 

net net, some teams practicing almost twice as much as other teams adds up. Would think that teams who have a (legit) complaint about lack of competition would get on USSDA to make sure all teams are doing what's expected. Seems like the adults involved should be able to have a direct conversation about this.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
predict: LA Galaxy 6 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 note: could be good match for LAG to play some 06s up.

predict: Legends 2 vs FC Golden State 1 **match to watch* *both teams have improved significantly over the course of the season and the Legends have - outside of the recent LAFC and LAG results - one of the best defenses in the country. Both teams match up well size wise. home field advantage gives this one to the Legends. Last time these teams met it was 2-0 FCG.

predict: LAFC 8 vs Pateadores 0 note: could be good match for LAFC to play some 06s up.

*San Diego*
predict: Albion 1 vs Strikers 3

predict: SD Surf 4 vs LAGSD 1

predict: Arsenal 1 vs Nomads 2

predict: Nomads 2 vs Albion 2 **match to watch** Both teams started out rough this season but also have improved significantly over the season despite the rough starts. Lots of local bragging rights here. Should be a fun match to watch. Last time these teams met it was 2-1 Albion.


----------



## Kante

here's 2005 standings thru last weekend (5/4/& 5/5).


----------



## Soccerdad2016

LAGSD 3 Surf 3. 0-0 at half.  Surf went up 3-0 and LAGSD came back for the draw. Very good match.


----------



## Benchwarmer

3-1 arsenal


----------



## RedCard

Legends - 2
FCGS - 1

00:25 - FCGS 1-0

3:00 - FCGS injury - ball in face - down to 10 players

11:00 - FCGS back to 11 players

59:30 Legends 1-1 Header from DFK 

75:30 - Legends 2-1 Split the defense for a 1v1 with keeper.

I don’t think FCGS had a decent shot on goal on the 2nd half.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Soccerdad2016 said:


> LAGSD 3 Surf 3. 0-0 at half.  Surf went up 3-0 and LAGSD came back for the draw. Very good match.


Wow!


----------



## soccerdad79

Soccerdad2016 said:


> LAGSD 3 Surf 3. 0-0 at half.  Surf went up 3-0 and LAGSD came back for the draw. Very good match.


Surf was up 3-0 and in complete control.  Surf emptied bench and LAGSD scored 3 unanswered second half goals.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

soccerdad79 said:


> Surf was up 3-0 and in complete control.  Surf emptied bench and LAGSD scored 3 unanswered second half goals.


 Why can't you just recognize it as a great match and not feel the need to remark with passive aggressive excuses? Both teams played at least 17 players. It was a very well played game by both teams.


----------



## soccerdad79

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Why can't you just recognize it as a great match and not feel the need to remark with passive aggressive excuses? Both teams played at least 17 players. It was a very well played game by both teams.


Didn't mean to give a passive-aggressive excuse, just was giving the game some context.  More pointing out the lack of Surf depth.


----------



## DefenseWins

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Why can't you just recognize it as a great match and not feel the need to remark with passive aggressive excuses? Both teams played at least 17 players. It was a very well played game by both teams.


I don't think that it's passive aggressive at all.  Tells a simple story of the game.


----------



## numero15

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Why can't you just recognize it as a great match and not feel the need to remark with passive aggressive excuses? Both teams played at least 17 players. It was a very well played game by both teams.


I was at the  game too.

Sure, it was a great game for the LAGSD boys. They hung tough, came back from 3-0 to tie a game against a top team...kudos to them. I am also sure both sets of young men probably learned a few lessons. 

But no, it wasn't a 'great match' and no it wasn't 'very well played by both teams'.  The quality wasn't high from either team.


----------



## JCM

I looked at the game score.  Does LAGSD really have an 07 playing 05?


----------



## Soccerdad2016

numero15 said:


> I was at the  game too.
> 
> Sure, it was a great game for the LAGSD boys. They hung tough, came back from 3-0 to tie a game against a top team...kudos to them. I am also sure both sets of young men probably learned a few lessons.
> 
> But no, it wasn't a 'great match' and no it wasn't 'very well played by both teams'.  The quality wasn't high from either team.


Ok. Maybe substitute "great match" with "intense match" and "very well played" with "hard fought".  Either way lots of the boys from both teams have at one time played together and the effort by both sides really showed. My apologies for the "passive aggressive" accusation. 
On a side note, both parent sidelines behavior was cordial which is a good thing.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

JCM said:


> I looked at the game score.  Does LAGSD really have an 07 playing 05?


My son told me they do, the biggest kid on the team that plays up top.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (5/18 and 5/19). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
FC Golden State 5 vs. Santa Barbara SC 1
Pateadores 2 vs Real SoCal 2
LAFC 3 vs LA Galaxy 1 **match to watch***: here's a link to more detailed predict for the match: *http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/u14-05-lafc-vs-05-lag-5-18-19-predicts-and-discussion-el-trafico-de-academia-parte-tres.17336/
LAUFA 4 vs Legends 3 *note: *this predict is little non-intuitive but the algo is saying that the LAUFA home field advantage plus Legends recent challenges away are enough to generate the 4-3 LAUFA result. don't know that I believe the algo on this one but have double-checked all the math and, well, we'll see...
FC Golden State 5 vs LAUFA 0
Legends 4 vs Pateadores 1

*San Diego*
Albion 2 vs LAGSD 1
Strikers 0 vs SD Surf 2 **match to watch* *
*note: *Although the Strikers were listed in December as one of the most improved teams - from Sept to Dec - in SoCal, more data always tells a more complete story. The Strikers offense - looking at all data from Sept through May 12th - in particular has been on a consistent decline since they peaked w/ their early 7-1 result over LAGSD. 

In addition, after four straight shutouts, with the last shutout being a 2-0 March result vs Albion, the Strikers defense has also started to trend the wrong way, a most recently evidenced by the May 11 4-3 result over Albion. 

SD Surf also had some issues in March that now look like they were specific to the departure of coach Benoit David to LAFC. However, last week's 3-3 results LAGSD does raise some questions. 

Both teams have a number of  players with larger aspirations and the recent notification/lack of notification for the June u14 national team camp may have hit hard (eg, word is that only SD Surf players were called up after nine received invites to the regional camps). For reference, of the 21 players most recently called up to the u20 USYNT squad, only two were also called into the first 48 player u14 USYNT team camp held in 2013. Point being that the u14 call-ups are not historically predictive, keep doing the work.

Arsenal 3 vs OC Surf 2
Nomads 3 vs SDSC 1
Nomads 2 vs Strikers 4
OC Surf 3 vs LAGSD 2


----------



## Soccerdad2016

LAGSD 6 Albion 1


----------



## RedCard

FCGS - 4
SBSC - 1


----------



## Kante

Lafc 5 lag 1


----------



## Box2Box

Kante said:


> Lafc 5 lag 1


Pretty lopsided. Is lafc that much better ?


----------



## 66 GTO

I believe strikers handed surf their first loss of season 
Lots of yellows and a couple red cards


----------



## Kante

Box2Box said:


> Pretty lopsided. Is lafc that much better ?


only saw the last 30 minutes or so. the part I caught, yes LAFC was that much better. LAG didn't have much of a presence in the mid (BT was playing up with the 04s but got a maybe undeserved straight red card at the 13th minute. hindsight being 20/20, the 05s likely could have used hime instead today), relied on long balls (but it was late in the match and I think already 4-0 when we arrived) and, in the part we saw, were one dimensional up top. 

Also, for LAG, when JR was in then JO was out and vice versa, and both were handled by LAFC's backs. But it could have been very different earlier. 

The goal LAG got was late in the match after three key players for LAFC had been subbed out.


----------



## Box2Box

Kante said:


> only saw the last 30 minutes or so. the part I caught, yes LAFC was that much better. LAG didn't have much of a presence in the mid (did not see BT playing for LAG, not sure if he was subbed or injured) relied on long balls (but it was late in the match and I think already 4-0 when we arrived) and, in the part we saw, were one dimensional up top.
> 
> Also, for LAG, when JR was in then JO was out and vice versa, and both were handled by LAFC's backs. But it could have been very different earlier.
> 
> The goal LAG got was late in the match after three key players for LAFC had been subbed out.


It sounds like they should be clear cut favorites to win Man City next week.


----------



## Kante

Box2Box said:


> It sounds like they should be clear cut favorites to win Man City next week.


among the US teams, would think so. For LAFC, RW had two for the day, is bigger this year and more than handful on the right wing. I suspect the only thing that's limited his goal scoring overall this year is the LAFC substitution pattern and some injury challenges. And #4 at center back is pretty impressive. DC is their engine in the mid but is also an area where LAFC - with such a big dependency on DC - might have an achilles heel, since DC has been limited a couple of times this year by bigger defenders man-marking him. 

Net net, though, it felt like LAFC u14 has found their rhythm/mojo from last year.


----------



## Living The Dream!

Kante

Correction! Strikers beat Albion 4-3 on March 11

Strikers 6 to 4 Surf today.....

without Strikers starting center forward (leading scorer) and center defender (two yellow cards vs Albion)


----------



## Kante

Living The Dream! said:


> Kante
> 
> Correction! Strikers beat Albion 4-3 on March 11
> 
> Strikers 6 to 4 Surf today.....
> 
> without Strikers starting center forward (leading scorer) and center defender (two yellow cards vs Albion)


got it on the correction. typo from the spreadsheet. thx! sounds like an intense match.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (5/18 and 5/19). home team is listed first.
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> FC Golden State 5 vs. Santa Barbara SC 1
> Pateadores 2 vs Real SoCal 2
> LAFC 3 vs LA Galaxy 1 **match to watch***: here's a link to more detailed predict for the match: *http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/u14-05-lafc-vs-05-lag-5-18-19-predicts-and-discussion-el-trafico-de-academia-parte-tres.17336/
> LAUFA 4 vs Legends 3 *note: *this predict is little non-intuitive but the algo is saying that the LAUFA home field advantage plus Legends recent challenges away are enough to generate the 4-3 LAUFA result. don't know that I believe the algo on this one but have double-checked all the math and, well, we'll see...
> FC Golden State 5 vs LAUFA 0
> Legends 4 vs Pateadores 1
> 
> *San Diego*
> Albion 2 vs LAGSD 1
> Strikers 0 vs SD Surf 2 **match to watch* *
> *note: *Although the Strikers were listed in December as one of the most improved teams - from Sept to Dec - in SoCal, more data always tells a more complete story. The Strikers offense - looking at all data from Sept through May 12th - in particular has been on a consistent decline since they peaked w/ their early 7-1 result over LAGSD.
> 
> In addition, after four straight shutouts, with the last shutout being a 2-0 March result vs Albion, the Strikers defense has also started to trend the wrong way, a most recently evidenced by the May 11 4-3 result over Albion.
> 
> SD Surf also had some issues in March that now look like they were specific to the departure of coach Benoit David to LAFC. However, last week's 3-3 results LAGSD does raise some questions.
> 
> Both teams have a number of  players with larger aspirations and the recent notification/lack of notification for the June u14 national team camp may have hit hard (eg, word is that only SD Surf players were called up after nine received invites to the regional camps). For reference, of the 21 players most recently called up to the u20 USYNT squad, only two were also called into the first 48 player u14 USYNT team camp held in 2013. Point being that the u14 call-ups are not historically predictive, keep doing the work.
> 
> Arsenal 3 vs OC Surf 2
> Nomads 3 vs SDSC 1
> Nomads 2 vs Strikers 4
> OC Surf 3 vs LAGSD 2


Legends 2, Laufa 1.  Laufa struck 1st.  LFC turned it over just inside mid, Laufa player hit one from about 40 just over the keeper who was off his line.  Great shot.  Tied at half, LFC pressed and forced a turnover just outside the 18, one pass, goal with about 10 mins to go.  Legends had a little more possession and more chances, but Laufa had some dangerous opportunities; LFC keeper made some amazing saves.  As for LFC's "recent challenges away", that's called LAFC & LAG..


----------



## Kante

Ilikefutbol said:


> Legends 2, Laufa 1.  Laufa struck 1st.  LFC turned it over just inside mid, Laufa player hit one from about 40 just over the keeper who was off his line.  Great shot.  Tied at half, LFC pressed and forced a turnover just outside the 18, one pass, goal with about 10 mins to go.  Legends had a little more possession and more chances, but Laufa had some dangerous opportunities; LFC keeper made some amazing saves.  As for LFC's "recent challenges away", that's called LAFC & LAG..


Fair point on LAFC and LAG. Question though, and am genuinely asking, what was the difference btw the 1-1 and then the 1-4 results vs LAG, and the 1-2 and then the 1-8 results vs LAFC? Legends have improved a ton over the season, and thought they were getting close but then the 1-4 and the 1-8 results were a step back from this improvement trend.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Kante said:


> Fair point on LAFC and LAG. Question though, and am genuinely asking, what was the difference btw the 1-1 and then the 1-4 results vs LAG, and the 1-2 and then the 1-8 results vs LAFC? Legends have improved a ton over the season, and thought they were getting close but then the 1-4 and the 1-8 results were a step back from this improvement trend.


As for LAFC, Legends thought it was time to challenge as well.  Was 2-1 at half, but let’s face it, LAFC can beat anyone 6-0 when they get it going.  Legends kept those games close with guts grit, and defense.   That day LAFC flipped the switch.   LAG jumped on Legends last game, took Legends 20 mins to start challenging.   2-0 half.  Legends was on fire, all over LAG first 15 mins of 2nd.   Narrowly missed some chances, then an uncharacteristic turnover gave em a soft goal.  3-0, over.   Looked like it was going to be a game till that goal.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Legends 4, Pats 0


----------



## Soccerdad2016

LAGSD 3 OC Surf 1


----------



## RedCard

FCGS - 3
LAUFA - 3


----------



## Living The Dream!

Strikers 5 Nomads 1


----------



## Kante

think it was published somewhere on this socalsoccer forum that the summer u14 NDP national camp would happen this June 4th-ish, If accurate, that means the announcement should be within the next couple of days. 

In that context, this new player ranking from Top Drawer is interesting. Lots of new names and new ratings. Three players with five stars, 22 players with four stars, and then another 140 with three stars. For reference, 238 players in total were called this year into the u14 regional camps, and then there were a handful in addition who would have been called up but weren't due to injury.

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/search/?query=&genderId=m&graduationYear=2023&regionId=0&countyId=0&positionId=0&pageNo=0&area=clubplayer&sortColumns=0&sortDirections=1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home team is listed first.

*Los Angeles*
Real So Cal 2 vs Pateadores 0
Legends 2 vs TFA 2
LAFC 6 vs Santa Barbara SC 2
*note*: per this *Q&A with LAFC DOC Todd Saldana*, LAFC DA focus has shifted from just winning games/building their brand/name to having more youngers playing up an age group for development purposes. In the u14 age group, this has translated to LAFC playing, on average, about three 06s up per game in their u14 matches since October '18.

Against Santa Barbara SC, however, LAFC played 16 06s in their first match and 12 06s up in their second match. The matches ended 5-1 and 9-2, respectively, in LAFC's favor. It's reasonable to think "well, Santa Barbara is not good, so that makes sense." But, looking at the numbers, Santa Barbara, while not great, has recent wins against Real So Cal, LAUFA and TFA. So, not sure what LAFC's game roster decisions say about their opinion of Santa Barbara.

For the record, the algo says that if LAFC played 05s vs Santa Barbara, the score would be 7-0 LAFC.

LAUFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 2 **match to watch**
*Note:* On paper, LAG is the better team and have a significant size advantage, particularly in the midfield. And while LA Galaxy has improved, when LAG plays away they're still below their quality at home. On the flip side, LAUFA has a significant home field advantage effect, with their defense playing 50% better than they play at away games. Hence, the predict for a tie.

Some variables include that LAG poached several key players from LAUFA for the 2018-19 season  - and one of those players returned to LAUFA - so not sure how the USSDA rules will affect who gets to play and what the impact on the results will be. 

Net net, lots of intra-LA rivalry here and these teams want to beat each other. Should be fun to watch (and hopefully not too much of a challenge for the refs...)

Legends 3 vs FC Golden State 1 
Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 1

*San Diego*
SD Surf 6 vs Arsenal 1
San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 3
SD Surf 2 vs Albion 1


----------



## 3leches

Kante said:


> think it was published somewhere on this socalsoccer forum that the summer u14 NDP national camp would happen this June 4th-ish, If accurate, that means the announcement should be within the next couple of days.
> 
> In that context, this new player ranking from Top Drawer is interesting. Lots of new names and new ratings. Three players with five stars, 22 players with four stars, and then another 140 with three stars. For reference, 238 players in total were called this year into the u14 regional camps, and then there were a handful in addition who would have been called up but weren't due to injury.
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/search/?query=&genderId=m&graduationYear=2023&regionId=0&countyId=0&positionId=0&pageNo=0&area=clubplayer&sortColumns=0&sortDirections=1


Next Friday the U14 will be scrimmaging an 04 team in Chula Vista. Not sure why the list hasn't been released but the kids have been notified.


----------



## Kante

3leches said:


> Next Friday the U14 will be scrimmaging an 04 team in Chula Vista. Not sure why the list hasn't been released but the kids have been notified.


can you share which 04 team?


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Legends 2, Tfa 1.  Game was a war, hotly contested.  LFC clinches 3rd place after 2-5 start.  Bring on ECNL.


----------



## Kante

3leches said:


> Next Friday the U14 will be scrimmaging an 04 team in Chula Vista. Not sure why the list hasn't been released but the kids have been notified.


heard today that u14 ynt will (also?) be playing the mx team this next weekend


----------



## RedCard

Legends - 2
FCGS - 1


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> Legends - 2
> FCGS - 1


how did it go?


----------



## RedCard

Kante said:


> how did it go?


Pretty chippy game. Lots of fouls (some called, some not but advantage played a lot by the center referee) and heat during the game. FCGS scored first on at PK (hand ball) in the 1st half and really didn't have a good clean shot the rest of the game. Legends defense kept tight with the FCGS forwards. So it could of been easily 2-0 Legends.


----------



## Kante

here predicts vs actual for the last weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home team is listed first.
*
Los Angeles*
predict: Real So Cal 2 vs Pateadores 0 *Actuals: Real So Cal 1 vs Pateadores 1*
predict: Legends 2 vs TFA 2 *Actuals: Legends 2 vs TFA 1*
*note: *here's commentary on match from ilikefutbol (thx!): "Legends 2, Tfa 1. Game was a war, hotly contested. LFC clinches 3rd place after 2-5 start. Bring on ECNL."

predict: LAFC 7 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 *Actuals: LAFC 9 vs Santa Barbara SC 1*
*note: *although LAFC fielded significant #'s of 06s the last two matches, they went with mostly 05s this time.

predict: LAUFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 2 *score pending*

predict: Legends 3 vs FC Golden State 1  *Actuals: Legends 2 vs FC Golden State 1*
*note: *here's commentary from RedCard (thx!): "Pretty chippy game. Lots of fouls (some called, some not but advantage played a lot by the center referee) and heat during the game. FCGS scored first on at PK (hand ball) in the 1st half and really didn't have a good clean shot the rest of the game. Legends defense kept tight with the FCGS forwards. So it could of been easily 2-0 Legends."

predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 1 *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 2*

*San Diego*
predict: SD Surf 6 vs Arsenal 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 10 vs Arsenal 0*
*note: *SD Surf went with a full roster of 05s for this match, and Arsenal was only able to field a team of 10 players. (thx box2box!)

predict: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 3 *Actuals: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 4*

predict: SD Surf 2 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 5 vs Albion 0*
*note: *looks like Albion was missing a couple of key players for this match and the last match against LAGSD


----------



## RememberME

Kante said:


> here predicts vs actual for the last weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home team is listed first.
> *
> Los Angeles*
> predict: Real So Cal 2 vs Pateadores 0 *Actuals: Real So Cal 1 vs Pateadores 1*
> predict: Legends 2 vs TFA 2 *Actuals: Legends 2 vs TFA 1*
> *note: *here's commentary on match from ilikefutbol (thx!): "Legends 2, Tfa 1. Game was a war, hotly contested. LFC clinches 3rd place after 2-5 start. Bring on ECNL."
> 
> predict: LAFC 7 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 *Actuals: LAFC 9 vs Santa Barbara SC 1*
> *note: *although LAFC fielded significant #'s of 06s the last two matches, they went with mostly 05s this time.
> 
> predict: LAUFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 2 *score pending*
> 
> predict: Legends 3 vs FC Golden State 1  *Actuals: Legends 2 vs FC Golden State 1*
> *note: *here's commentary from RedCard (thx!): "Pretty chippy game. Lots of fouls (some called, some not but advantage played a lot by the center referee) and heat during the game. FCGS scored first on at PK (hand ball) in the 1st half and really didn't have a good clean shot the rest of the game. Legends defense kept tight with the FCGS forwards. So it could of been easily 2-0 Legends."
> 
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 1 *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 2*
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: SD Surf 6 vs Arsenal 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 10 vs Arsenal 0*
> *note: *SD Surf went with a full roster of 05s for this match
> 
> predict: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 3 *Actuals: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 4*
> 
> predict: SD Surf 2 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 5 vs Albion 0*
> *note: *looks like Albion was missing a couple of key players for this match and the last match against LAGSD




LAUFA  1    LAG 7

I heard LAG looks much, much better with the new coach (LAG missing 2 players for this game).


----------



## Box2Box

Kante said:


> here predicts vs actual for the last weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home team is listed first.
> *
> Los Angeles*
> predict: Real So Cal 2 vs Pateadores 0 *Actuals: Real So Cal 1 vs Pateadores 1*
> predict: Legends 2 vs TFA 2 *Actuals: Legends 2 vs TFA 1*
> *note: *here's commentary on match from ilikefutbol (thx!): "Legends 2, Tfa 1. Game was a war, hotly contested. LFC clinches 3rd place after 2-5 start. Bring on ECNL."
> 
> predict: LAFC 7 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 *Actuals: LAFC 9 vs Santa Barbara SC 1*
> *note: *although LAFC fielded significant #'s of 06s the last two matches, they went with mostly 05s this time.
> 
> predict: LAUFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 2 *score pending*
> 
> predict: Legends 3 vs FC Golden State 1  *Actuals: Legends 2 vs FC Golden State 1*
> *note: *here's commentary from RedCard (thx!): "Pretty chippy game. Lots of fouls (some called, some not but advantage played a lot by the center referee) and heat during the game. FCGS scored first on at PK (hand ball) in the 1st half and really didn't have a good clean shot the rest of the game. Legends defense kept tight with the FCGS forwards. So it could of been easily 2-0 Legends."
> 
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 1 *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 2*
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: SD Surf 6 vs Arsenal 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 10 vs Arsenal 0*
> *note: *SD Surf went with a full roster of 05s for this match
> 
> predict: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 3 *Actuals: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 4*
> 
> predict: SD Surf 2 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 5 vs Albion 0*
> *note: *looks like Albion was missing a couple of key players for this match and the last match against LAGSD


Arsenal had only 10 players avail for this match.


----------



## Kante

RememberME said:


> LAUFA  1    LAG 7
> 
> I heard LAG looks much, much better with the new coach (LAG missing 2 players for this game).


Got it. Is the new coach the same as the guy who was coaching at the man city tournament?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (6/8 & 6/9). Home team is listed first.

LAUFA 3 vs FC Golden State 3
Nomads 1 vs LAGSD 3


----------



## RememberME

Kante said:


> Got it. Is the new coach the same as the guy who was coaching at the man city tournament?


Yes, same guy that was coaching at Man city.


----------



## Kante

Kante said:


> here predicts vs actual for the last weekend (6/1 & 6/2). home team is listed first.
> *
> Los Angeles*
> predict: Real So Cal 2 vs Pateadores 0 *Actuals: Real So Cal 1 vs Pateadores 1*
> predict: Legends 2 vs TFA 2 *Actuals: Legends 2 vs TFA 1*
> *note: *here's commentary on match from ilikefutbol (thx!): "Legends 2, Tfa 1. Game was a war, hotly contested. LFC clinches 3rd place after 2-5 start. Bring on ECNL."
> 
> predict: LAFC 7 vs Santa Barbara SC 0 *Actuals: LAFC 9 vs Santa Barbara SC 1*
> *note: *although LAFC fielded significant #'s of 06s the last two matches, they went with mostly 05s this time.
> 
> predict: LAUFA 2 vs LA Galaxy 2 *score pending*
> 
> predict: Legends 3 vs FC Golden State 1  *Actuals: Legends 2 vs FC Golden State 1*
> *note: *here's commentary from RedCard (thx!): "Pretty chippy game. Lots of fouls (some called, some not but advantage played a lot by the center referee) and heat during the game. FCGS scored first on at PK (hand ball) in the 1st half and really didn't have a good clean shot the rest of the game. Legends defense kept tight with the FCGS forwards. So it could of been easily 2-0 Legends."
> 
> predict: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 1 *Actuals: Santa Barbara SC 2 vs Real So Cal 2*
> 
> *San Diego*
> predict: SD Surf 6 vs Arsenal 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 10 vs Arsenal 0*
> *note: *SD Surf went with a full roster of 05s for this match, and Arsenal was only able to field a team of 10 players. (thx box2box!)
> 
> predict: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 3 *Actuals: San Diego SC 0 vs Strikers 4*
> 
> predict: SD Surf 2 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: SD Surf 5 vs Albion 0*
> *note: *looks like Albion was missing a couple of key players for this match and the last match against LAGSD


Anyone know how LAUFA vs LAG from June1/2 weekend turned out?

Same questions for the u13 and u14 Nomads vs LAGSD matches from this last weekend?


----------



## Soccerdad2016

U14 LAGSD 3 Nomads 0


----------



## Kante

here's final standings for 05/u14 for 2018-19.


----------



## Kante

Here’s the final improved/least improved list for the 2018-19 season thru all game results posted by USSDA as of 6/15/19. Per multiple requests for more information, am including a full list of all SoCal teams. This is similar to what was posted here for the u13/06s - http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/2006-da.15969/page-9

Am using a simple statistical calc – regression – to look at how each team performed relative their group peers this season over time. The calc generates two key numbers: 

a) *coefficient *= the amount of goal differential % a team improves/decline by over time. For example, if a team gets 5% better each game on average, then, at the end of the u13 27 game season, that team would be 135% better in the last game of the season than they were in their first game of the season. 

The coefficient number is good surrogate for how much team development occurred over the course of the season. However, there's some caveats (adding players, injuries to key players, suspensions etc) to this. For example, TFA had more than their fair share of non-soccer related challenges this season, which clearly had an impact of the team's performance on the field as the season progressed.

b) *intercept *= this is the starting point where the team was in terms of goal differential % before they played their first game. 

This intercept number is a very good surrogate for the quality of the players put together by a team at the beginning of the season i.e. how good are a team’s players as a group before receiving coaching. But there's some caveats here too. 

For example, both LA Galaxy and TFA are listed as having some of the best players at the beginning of the season. While their players are very good, their initial rating likely also has to do with starting practice earlier in the summer while some teams - like LAFC - took some time off. 

Here’s the ranked list of teams by how much they improved - or didn't improve - in 2018-19:



Here's the improvement ranking as a chart:



Here’s the ranked list of teams for the player quality that each team started with at the beginning of the season.



Here's the player quality at the beginning of the season chart:


----------



## soccerdad79

Next season will be interesting with all the player movement, especially at SD Surf.  Quite a few starters leaving.


----------



## justneededaname

Congrats and best of luck to the boys heading off to RSL. Should be an exciting new chapter in their lives.


----------



## DefenseWins

soccerdad79 said:


> Next season will be interesting with all the player movement, especially at SD Surf.  Quite a few starters leaving.


I've heard that there has been some surf players at LAFC.  Are these families uprooting for LA, or are they going to commit to the commute?  Where else are these players looking at?


----------



## DefenseWins

justneededaname said:


> Congrats and best of luck to the boys heading off to RSL. Should be an exciting new chapter in their lives.


Are you saying there are surf boys (as in multiple) moving to Utah?


----------



## soccerdad79

DefenseWins said:


> Are you saying there are surf boys (as in multiple) moving to Utah?


Yes, there are 4 boys who have signed to play at Real Salt Lake in Herriman, UT.


----------



## RedCard

soccerdad79 said:


> Next season will be interesting with all the player movement, especially at SD Surf.  Quite a few starters leaving.


Well, my son is one that will not be returning to his DA team. He decided to forgo the tryouts and have informed the team of his decision a couple of days after the final game of the season. Sucks that they (coaches/DOC) are going around telling the players/parents that he quit on the team, but the season has ended and tryouts for next season had started, so I just see it as leaving the team at the correct time, not quitting, but it is what it is. We spoke to a couple of the families we were close with and they know our situation and the reasons on why he/we decided not to continue with this team which I will not air out. My son also has decided to tryout for the freshman football at his school and seems to be enjoying it. He also may want to play high school soccer so if that happens, DA is definitely out of the question. We have been in contact with a couple of teams in ECNL and Flight 1/Discovery for tryouts, so we will see were that goes. He does want to continue with club soccer and hopefully we will find a good team that will help him develop him and at the same time have some fun with it. High School is a new chapter in his life and he told us he wants to focus on his education but have fun in high school which I am are for it. 
I just want to thank everyone here on the Boys DA 05 message boards for all the input and updates you do. And @Kante, you do an excellent job on this board. With all the work in updating the standings and the analysis you do is simply incredible. You put a lot of time and effort in this and it shows. Keep up the good work. Good luck to everyone in the upcoming season and who knows, we may be back soon. Thank you again.


----------



## DefenseWins

soccerdad79 said:


> Yes, there are 4 boys who have signed to play at Real Salt Lake in Herriman, UT.


Wow!  Best of Luck to them!  RSL currently have 12 homegrown players on their roster to LA Galaxy's 2. (still to early to see what LAFC will do for their youth)  If you are going to make a move to pursue soccer seems like a smart move.  Good for them.


----------



## soccerdad79

There might be 3 or 4 going to Barca academy also from Surf.


----------



## SBFDad

Wow. Sounds like Surf is imploding. Just the 05s or similar exodus in other age groups?


----------



## BJ18

soccerdad79 said:


> Yes, there are 4 boys who have signed to play at Real Salt Lake in Herriman, UT.


RSL doesn't even compete in the DA at U15 next year.  This is an interesting move but hope it pans out for them.  It's tough to be away from family at that age.  Maybe their families will move?


----------



## SBFDad

BJ18 said:


> RSL doesn't even compete in the DA at U15 next year.  This is an interesting move but hope it pans out for them.  It's tough to be away from family at that age.  Maybe their families will move?


I believe that this past year for U15, the RSL 2004s were not in-residence in UT. They would come together at times for training and tournaments, with RSL evaluating those players for inclusion in their in-residence academy for the following season. Could be wrong, but that was the impression I had. If so, wonder if they plan to change that for the coming season for U15?


----------



## BJ18

SBFDad said:


> I believe that this past year for U15, the RSL 2004s were not in-residence in UT. They would come together at times for training and tournaments, with RSL evaluating those players for inclusion in their in-residence academy for the following season. Could be wrong, but that was the impression I had. If so, wonder if they plan to change that for the coming season for U15?


They may have changed that and maybe they will be in-residence but they won't be competing in the DA.  They must have a program that helps evaluate and develop those U15s  apart from playing in a league.


----------



## soccerdad79

BJ18 said:


> They may have changed that and maybe they will be in-residence but they won't be competing in the DA.  They must have a program that helps evaluate and develop those U15s  apart from playing in a league.


RSL U-15's for next year will be playing in DA.  It hasn't been announced yet but they were awarded a spot in DA for U-15.  They will be in the Southwest Division.  They will be in-residence in Utah.


----------



## Kante

SBFDad said:


> I believe that this past year for U15, the RSL 2004s were not in-residence in UT. They would come together at times for training and tournaments, with RSL evaluating those players for inclusion in their in-residence academy for the following season. Could be wrong, but that was the impression I had. If so, wonder if they plan to change that for the coming season for U15?


there's a new 05 RSL coach, this year, who's building out the 05/u15 team and has been actively recruiting 05s this year to join RSL for 2019-20 as part of UT residency program.


----------



## Kante

RedCard said:


> Well, my son is one that will not be returning to his DA team. He decided to forgo the tryouts and have informed the team of his decision a couple of days after the final game of the season. Sucks that they (coaches/DOC) are going around telling the players/parents that he quit on the team, but the season has ended and tryouts for next season had started, so I just see it as leaving the team at the correct time, not quitting, but it is what it is. We spoke to a couple of the families we were close with and they know our situation and the reasons on why he/we decided not to continue with this team which I will not air out. My son also has decided to tryout for the freshman football at his school and seems to be enjoying it. He also may want to play high school soccer so if that happens, DA is definitely out of the question. We have been in contact with a couple of teams in ECNL and Flight 1/Discovery for tryouts, so we will see were that goes. He does want to continue with club soccer and hopefully we will find a good team that will help him develop him and at the same time have some fun with it. High School is a new chapter in his life and he told us he wants to focus on his education but have fun in high school which I am are for it.
> I just want to thank everyone here on the Boys DA 05 message boards for all the input and updates you do. And @Kante, you do an excellent job on this board. With all the work in updating the standings and the analysis you do is simply incredible. You put a lot of time and effort in this and it shows. Keep up the good work. Good luck to everyone in the upcoming season and who knows, we may be back soon. Thank you again.


redcard, thanks for the kind words. best of luck! transitions are always tough but sounds like you all are making a solid, well considered choice.


----------



## SBFDad

soccerdad79 said:


> RSL U-15's for next year will be playing in DA.  It hasn't been announced yet but they were awarded a spot in DA for U-15.  They will be in the Southwest Division.  They will be in-residence in Utah.


An appropriate evolution for RSL's program. Excellent facilities, best in the country actually. And a great track record of developing pros.


----------



## BJ18

soccerdad79 said:


> RSL U-15's for next year will be playing in DA.  It hasn't been announced yet but they were awarded a spot in DA for U-15.  They will be in the Southwest Division.  They will be in-residence in Utah.


Makes sense.  Should be interesting to see what kind of team they put together.  They definitely have first class facilities!


----------



## justneededaname

SBFDad said:


> Wow. Sounds like Surf is imploding.


I wouldn't call it imploding. I would call it more of a natural progression. Surf's 05s had a lot of players who want to be on a professional track. Pay to play, non-MLS, clubs like Surf are primarily a college track and there is no professional track available in San Diego.


----------



## soccerdad79

justneededaname said:


> I wouldn't call it imploding. I would call it more of a natural progression. Surf's 05s had a lot of players who want to be on a professional track. Pay to play, non-MLS, clubs like Surf are primarily a college track and there is no professional track available in San Diego.


I completely agree.  The one thing killing Surf is not having a pathway to the pros.  Everything else is outstanding.


----------



## RedCard

justneededaname said:


> I wouldn't call it imploding. I would call it more of a natural progression. Surf's 05s had a lot of players who want to be on a professional track. Pay to play, non-MLS, clubs like Surf are primarily a college track and there is no professional track available in San Diego.


It's the circle of life... club soccer style.


----------



## Kante

just to take devil's advocate position for a minute re: surf. 

couple of key things happened this year that were disruptive 

1) The Surf coach - who had been with the 05s for a bit - left mid season to go to LAFC. Plus, immediately after his departure, rumors started that 05 and 04 players were likely to follow him to LAFC in 2019-20. So at least a little shock to the system... 

2) Reportedly, only two Surf players were among the 60 total players called into the June 4th u14 YNT camp.

Given that the Surf were ranked as the #1 team in the country for most of the 2018-19 season by TDS, this must have been a disappointment. invite letter would have gone out in first part of May. 

And, since one of the Surf players called up was only added to the Surf mid last season - while most of the 05 surf team (who weren't called up for 6/4 ) has been together for a bit - that must have been also a little bit of a shock.

the piece about the Surf not having a path to the pros is fair, and certainly MLS DA players are also more likely to get called up to the ynt. For example, an 04 left the Strikers to go to u15 LAG this year and then, magically, got called up to the YNT for the first time...

But, if only two players were called up for June, not sure that playing pro is a reasonable expectation for most of the Surf.

maybe reading too many tea leaves but can see why things w/ the 05 surf would reasonably start to transition at the end of the season as expectations by players/families started to not be met. 

maybe a cautionary tale...


----------



## justneededaname

Kante said:


> not sure that playing pro is a reasonable expectation for most of the Surf.


Playing pro is not a reasonable expectation for anyone. 90% of the MLS academy players wont make it to the pros. A reasonable person focuses on school, goes to college, becomes and lawyer or a doctor and lives happily ever after. These kids don't do it because it is reasonable. They do it because they love it, they have enough skill that they know they are better than most kids, and they think with a lot of hard work and even more luck they might be able to make it some day.



Kante said:


> certainly MLS DA players are also more likely to get called up to the ynt. For example, an 04 left the Strikers to go to u15 LAG this year and then, magically, got called up to the YNT for the first time...


US Soccer scouts flat out tell people this is the case. If two players are very similar in skill and position, the player from the MLS academy will get the call over the player at a non-MLS club.


----------



## justneededaname

DA Cup Schedule is out - http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=MTI1NDU5NDA=&partialGames=1


----------



## justneededaname

Seems like the DA cup is a work in progress. The USSDA page that lays out what it is, is here:

http://www.ussoccerda.com/New-Cup-Competition-Structure

They don't separate out U15, that has more teams, so maybe that is where the disconnect is. But the groups and the game schedules do not match up with what is described on that page. Some teams play 4 games, some 5, some 6 playing each team twice. 

The groups are:

 - California

LA Galaxy
FC Golden State
Pateadores
Surf
Sacramento Republic
LAFC
San Jose Earthquakes
Force

 - Pacific

Breakers
Silicon Valley
Arsenal
Nomads
Albion

 - Pac NW

Real Salt Lake
Timbers
Rapids
Sounders
Real Colorado
Whitecaps

 - West

LAG SD
TFA
LAUFA
Ballistic

 - West Coast

Barca
Crossfire
Strikers
Real So Cal


----------



## 66 GTO

how are teams looking for this next season?
season is almost here


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777

The 05 schedule is up already but no times and fields yet.


----------



## justneededaname

The DA Cup groups make a lot more sense now that the Tiers for U18/19 are out.

Tier 1 - Pac NW, California

Tier 2 - West Coast, Pacific

Clubs without U18/19 - West


----------



## justneededaname

From another thread - https://www.espn.com/soccer/united-...19297/usl-side-signs-youngest-american-male14

Good luck FJ!


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777

Not bad development  a "tier 2" DA club


----------



## soccerdad79

BJ18 said:


> Makes sense.  Should be interesting to see what kind of team they put together.  They definitely have first class facilities!


RSL U-15 DA won the RSL Cup this past weekend beating Sporting KC U-15 DA in the final 4-3.  RSL had no practices and their head coach isn't on site yet.


----------



## Chizl

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Not bad development  a "tier 2" DA club


Sounds like the Strikers also helped him get looks overseas for more exposure. Are your "tier 1" clubs going to do that?


----------



## RememberME

Wow!! very happy for the Kid I have seen him play a couple of times against my Sons team. Hope to see more kids getting contracts like that.


----------



## Kante

soccerdad79 said:


> RSL U-15 DA won the RSL Cup this past weekend beating Sporting KC U-15 DA in the final 4-3.  RSL had no practices and their head coach isn't on site yet.


cool. any links to results?


----------



## futbol10

Kante said:


> cool. any links to results?


https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=70800


----------



## 66 GTO

soccerdad79 said:


> RSL U-15 DA won the RSL Cup this past weekend beating Sporting KC U-15 DA in the final 4-3.  RSL had no practices and their head coach isn't on site yet.


Its going to be some nice match ups this season. 
Galaxy  got even more solid,  first game less than 3 weeks from now will see how this goes


----------



## justneededaname

Is there no showcase for the 05s this year? Is that always the case for the U15s?

http://www.ussoccerda.com/events

U13 and U14 have a November showcase. U17 and U19 have their Winter event in December. Looks like there is nothing for the U15s.


----------



## 66 GTO

justneededaname said:


> Is there no showcase for the 05s this year? Is that always the case for the U15s?
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/events
> 
> U13 and U14 have a November showcase. U17 and U19 have their Winter event in December. Looks like there is nothing for the U15s.


05s are doing the DA Cup   u15s usually have showcase/playoffs in June


----------



## Kante

Last year, there was the play-offs and then a showcase for the teams that did make the final play-offs


----------



## SBFDad

justneededaname said:


> Is there no showcase for the 05s this year? Is that always the case for the U15s?
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/events
> 
> U13 and U14 have a November showcase. U17 and U19 have their Winter event in December. Looks like there is nothing for the U15s.


Nope. Same as last year. No mid season showcase, just end of the season in June. Either playoffs or showcase then.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (had to dust off the algo a bit...)

If there is a match involving a socal team that is not listed below, please send a note. the USSDA scheduling app with the different DA cup and regular season schedules - and then the different groups within the DA Cup schedule - is not intuitive and a match may have been missed.

Caveats/full disclosure to the predicts below are that 1) the predicts are based on 2018-19 results and trends, and do not include adjustments for 2019-20 roster changes 2) u14 to u15 is a time when the boys are in the middle of significant developmental changes. some early bloomers may have finished their growth spurts and some late bloomers may be starting to catch up. it's fair to say that all the teams below had a large number of early developers on their teams last year and it will be interesting to see how this affects results this year.

Net net, results could vary widely from predicts. In years past, it usually takes about ten games to get the predicts dialed in...

Home team is listed first.

LAGSD 2 vs TFA 1
(thanks to Soccerdad2016 for pointing this match out. didn't see it in the cup schedule initially)
_An interesting match btw teams w/ some roster change. TFA lost about 2/3's of their roster over the summer, including most of their back line and their leading scorer, plus their coach, so a very different team than the one that beat LAFC and LAG last year._

_On the flip side, LAGSD was trending up by the end of the 2018-19 season and added three players from San Diego Surf. _

_Match should be a good measuring stick for both teams._

LA Galaxy 3 vs FC Golden State 1
_Both teams largely kept their cores intact and added a couple of TFA players. Last season, FCG managed to give LAG a run for their money in their last two games but LAG was missing players in those matches. Also, LAG has a new coaching staff and presumably a new philosophy on how to play and train... will be interesting to see how the LAG players are responding. This match should be a good measuring stick for both teams. _ 

The algo says Pateadores 2 vs San Diego Surf 9, but, with the SD Surf roster changes the gut check says this one will be Pats 2 SD Surf 2. 
_If the USSDA roster and comments on this board (thank you Soccerdad2016!) are accurate, the SD Surf lost 16 players from last season. This includes, for example, losing two players that contributed 55 goals - more than half of SD Surf's total - last year. And 55 goals probably understates the impact of these two forwards since the attention they drew from other teams opened up scoring opportunities for other SD Surf players. There was similar but harder to quantify attrition in the midfield and the defense. _

_On the flip side, after disappointing season last year, the Pats look like they moved to improve across the board but all the adds were from outside the DA, so it's tough to know what impact the new players will have._

_Will be interesting to see if TW from SD Surf steps up and how XG does. The SD Surf changes had to be particularly hard on XG but he's solid player. With the Pats, honestly surprised that AG is still w/ the Pats, so good on them for retaining him. Am sure a number of clubs are interested in him._

Sacramento Republic 0 vs LAFC 2
_LAFC had some challenges scoring goals last year and they look like they improved a bit offensively, and, maybe, defensively. also, they picked up two non-US nationals and it'll be interesting to see how they do. _

_haven't followed Sac Republic (but will be expanding the data set driving the algo in subsequent weeks to include northwest teams for 05), but the numbers that are available support the 0-2 predict. _

_The only other time these teams have met in DA play was the 2017 u13 showcase. The score then was Sac 0 LAFC 2 as well. RW scored in minute #4 and AW scored in minute #46._

De Anza 0 vs LAFC 3
_See above. Don't have a good sense of De Anza but the numbers that are available support the 0-3 predict._


----------



## 66 GTO

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (had to dust off the algo a bit...)
> 
> If there is a match involving a socal team that is not listed below, please send a note. the USSDA scheduling app with the different DA cup and regular season schedules - and then the different groups within the DA Cup schedule - is not intuitive and a match may have been missed.
> 
> Caveats/full disclosure to the predicts below are that 1) the predicts are based on 2018-19 results and trends, and do not include adjustments for 2019-20 roster changes 2) u14 to u15 is a time when the boys are in the middle of significant developmental changes. some early bloomers may have finished their growth spurts and some late bloomers may be starting to catch up. it's fair to say that all the teams below had a large number of early developers on their teams last year and it will be interesting to see how this affects results this year.
> 
> Net net, results could vary widely from predicts. In years past, it usually takes about ten games to get the predicts dialed in...
> 
> Home team is listed first.
> 
> LAGSD 2 vs TFA 1
> (thanks to Soccerdad2016 for pointing this match out. didn't see it in the cup schedule initially)
> _An interesting match btw teams w/ some roster change. TFA lost about 2/3's of their roster over the summer, including most of their back line and their leading scorer, plus their coach, so a very different team than the one that beat LAFC and LAG last year._
> 
> _On the flip side, LAGSD was trending up by the end of the 2018-19 season and added three players from San Diego Surf. _
> 
> _Match should be a good measuring stick for both teams._
> 
> LA Galaxy 3 vs FC Golden State 1
> _Both teams largely kept their cores intact and added a couple of TFA players. Last season, FCG managed to give LAG a run for their money in their last two games but LAG was missing players in those matches. Also, LAG has a new coaching staff and presumably a new philosophy on how to play and train... will be interesting to see how the LAG players are responding. This match should be a good measuring stick for both teams. _
> 
> The algo says Pateadores 2 vs San Diego Surf 9, but, with the SD Surf roster changes the gut check says this one will be Pats 2 SD Surf 2.
> _If the USSDA roster and comments on this board (thank you Soccerdad2016!) are accurate, the SD Surf lost 16 players from last season. This includes, for example, losing two players that contributed 55 goals - more than half of SD Surf's total - last year. And 55 goals probably understates the impact of these two forwards since the attention they drew from other teams opened up scoring opportunities for other SD Surf players. There was similar but harder to quantify attrition in the midfield and the defense. _
> 
> _On the flip side, after disappointing season last year, the Pats look like they moved to improve across the board but all the adds were from outside the DA, so it's tough to know what impact the new players will have._
> 
> _Will be interesting to see if TW from SD Surf steps up and how XG does. The SD Surf changes had to be particularly hard on XG but he's solid player. With the Pats, honestly surprised that AG is still w/ the Pats, so good on them for retaining him. Am sure a number of clubs are interested in him._
> 
> Sacramento Republic 0 vs LAFC 2
> _LAFC had some challenges scoring goals last year and they look like they improved a bit offensively and slimmed down the roster to increase PT for their core. haven't followed Sac Republic (but will be expanding the data set driving the algo in subsequent weeks to include northwest teams for 05), but the numbers that are available support the 0-2 predict. _
> 
> _The only other time these teams have met in DA play was the 2017 u13 showcase. The score then was Sac 0 LAFC 2 as well. RW scored in minute #4 and AW scored in minute #46._
> 
> _An interesting note is that last season, the LAFC u15 team that went to the u15 finals, pointedly did not travel north (whereas almost every other SoCal team did). USSDA may be making a point, with scheduling LAFC first two games of the season in Norcal._
> 
> De Anza 0 vs LAFC 3
> _See above. Don't have a good sense of De Anza but the numbers that are available support the 0-3 predict._


 Our Season Opener tomorrow 
new team for us (former Arsenal now LAG) like the other poster said and I agree, No reason to hide
FCGS vs LAG 
Don't know if this game will be a good measuring stick for GS 
I have the understanding Rosters are still not set and some players are still being evaluated between their npl and DA team
with the exception of the players that came from from outside of GS
either way its been a long summer and


----------



## Emilio Castro

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (had to dust off the algo a bit...)
> 
> If there is a match involving a socal team that is not listed below, please send a note. the USSDA scheduling app with the different DA cup and regular season schedules - and then the different groups within the DA Cup schedule - is not intuitive and a match may have been missed.
> 
> Caveats/full disclosure to the predicts below are that 1) the predicts are based on 2018-19 results and trends, and do not include adjustments for 2019-20 roster changes 2) u14 to u15 is a time when the boys are in the middle of significant developmental changes. some early bloomers may have finished their growth spurts and some late bloomers may be starting to catch up. it's fair to say that all the teams below had a large number of early developers on their teams last year and it will be interesting to see how this affects results this year.
> 
> Net net, results could vary widely from predicts. In years past, it usually takes about ten games to get the predicts dialed in...
> 
> Home team is listed first.
> 
> LAGSD 2 vs TFA 1
> (thanks to Soccerdad2016 for pointing this match out. didn't see it in the cup schedule initially)
> _An interesting match btw teams w/ some roster change. TFA lost about 2/3's of their roster over the summer, including most of their back line and their leading scorer, plus their coach, so a very different team than the one that beat LAFC and LAG last year._
> 
> _On the flip side, LAGSD was trending up by the end of the 2018-19 season and added three players from San Diego Surf. _
> 
> _Match should be a good measuring stick for both teams._
> 
> LA Galaxy 3 vs FC Golden State 1
> _Both teams largely kept their cores intact and added a couple of TFA players. Last season, FCG managed to give LAG a run for their money in their last two games but LAG was missing players in those matches. Also, LAG has a new coaching staff and presumably a new philosophy on how to play and train... will be interesting to see how the LAG players are responding. This match should be a good measuring stick for both teams. _
> 
> The algo says Pateadores 2 vs San Diego Surf 9, but, with the SD Surf roster changes the gut check says this one will be Pats 2 SD Surf 2.
> _If the USSDA roster and comments on this board (thank you Soccerdad2016!) are accurate, the SD Surf lost 16 players from last season. This includes, for example, losing two players that contributed 55 goals - more than half of SD Surf's total - last year. And 55 goals probably understates the impact of these two forwards since the attention they drew from other teams opened up scoring opportunities for other SD Surf players. There was similar but harder to quantify attrition in the midfield and the defense. _
> 
> _On the flip side, after disappointing season last year, the Pats look like they moved to improve across the board but all the adds were from outside the DA, so it's tough to know what impact the new players will have._
> 
> _Will be interesting to see if TW from SD Surf steps up and how XG does. The SD Surf changes had to be particularly hard on XG but he's solid player. With the Pats, honestly surprised that AG is still w/ the Pats, so good on them for retaining him. Am sure a number of clubs are interested in him._
> 
> Sacramento Republic 0 vs LAFC 2
> _LAFC had some challenges scoring goals last year and they look like they improved a bit offensively, and, maybe, defensively. also, they picked up two non-US nationals and it'll be interesting to see how they do. _
> 
> _haven't followed Sac Republic (but will be expanding the data set driving the algo in subsequent weeks to include northwest teams for 05), but the numbers that are available support the 0-2 predict. _
> 
> _The only other time these teams have met in DA play was the 2017 u13 showcase. The score then was Sac 0 LAFC 2 as well. RW scored in minute #4 and AW scored in minute #46._
> 
> _An interesting note is that last season, the LAFC u15 team that went to the u15 finals, pointedly did not travel north (whereas almost every other SoCal team did). USSDA may be making a point, with scheduling LAFC first two games of the season in Norcal._
> 
> De Anza 0 vs LAFC 3
> _See above. Don't have a good sense of De Anza but the numbers that are available support the 0-3 predict._


LAG vs GS
I was expecting a lot more for FCGS and LAG, so many years training possession style at TFA, that thi long ball style that Galaxy and GS played seemed to be backwards (personal opinion) unfortunately, win is always the goal. I hope this won't be the plenned style for the season. 

LAGSD vs TFA
judging based on the game report. LAGSD seems to be stronger than before. game was tied near to the end by an ungoal from Galaxy.


----------



## oldman

LAGSD vs TFA
judging based on the game report. LAGSD seems to be stronger than before. game was tied near to the end by an ungoal from Galaxy.[/QUOTE]

Box score a little misleading. TFA owned first 10 min and missed a very good chance during that stretch - passed around LAGSD defense and #10 played beautiful diagonal left-to-right chip to charging winger who hit crossbar with the volley. After that game settled down with chances both ways. LAGSD winger (#19) made most of his chances with two clinical finishes in second half. Due to injury with about 15 minutes left, LAGSD ended game with 10 players. Last play of game was TFA bending right-to-left corner that damn near went in on the fly - hit left post, bounced down and off goalie and was cleared. Both teams kept ball on the ground and tried to play. Fun game to watch!


----------



## Soccerdad2016

oldman said:


> LAGSD vs TFA
> judging based on the game report. LAGSD seems to be stronger than before. game was tied near to the end by an ungoal from Galaxy.


Box score a little misleading. TFA owned first 10 min and missed a very good chance during that stretch - passed around LAGSD defense and #10 played beautiful diagonal left-to-right chip to charging winger who hit crossbar with the volley. After that game settled down with chances both ways. LAGSD winger (#19) made most of his chances with two clinical finishes in second half. Due to injury with about 15 minutes left, LAGSD ended game with 10 players. Last play of game was TFA bending right-to-left corner that damn near went in on the fly - hit left post, bounced down and off goalie and was cleared. Both teams kept ball on the ground and tried to play. Fun game to watch![/QUOTE]
I read game very similar to the way you described it. Both teams had chances and good movement at times. I’m sure both sides are ok with the draw.


----------



## Kante

Here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (9/1)

predict: LAGSD 2 vs TFA 1. *actuals: LAGSD 2 vs TFA 2*
thanks for the commentary from oldman and soccerdad2016. (see above) sounds like it was a good match-up. looks like both teams are continuing their trends from last season, which bodes well for LAGSD but not so much for TFA.

predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs FC Golden State 1. *actuals: LA Galaxy 2 vs FC Golden State 1*
per the game report, seems like both LAG and FCG may have been testing out some players. LAG had seven subs in the match, and FCG had five. Both of LAG's goals were the first half and FCG scored in the second half. The game report reads like it may have been more of LAG's game but tough to tell. Any commentary on this one?

predict: Pats 2 SD Surf 2. *actuals: Pats 1 SD Surf 1*
looking at the game report roster, SD Surf did indeed take it on the head this year, losing 16 players out of 23. The algo predicted 2-9 results in SD Surf's favor based on data from last season. Obviously, that didn't happen. Looks like it could be a tough season for SD Surf given that they have one of the more difficult DA cup groups in the country.

predict: Sacramento Republic 0 vs LAFC 2. *actuals: Sacramento Republic 1 vs LAFC 6*
will own it. the first comment from the LAFC predicts for this weekend was that, last year, LAFC had some difficulty scoring goals...  four different LAFC players scored against Sac, including a double from SR, the forward they added from the Strikers.  This game could be an early indication that LAFC has taken a step up from last year. be interesting to see how things unfold. 

predict: De Anza 0 vs LAFC 3. *actuals: De Anza 0 vs LAFC 5 *
btw the two matches this weekend, LAFC outscored two good teams one or both may be ranked to TDS Top 25) 11-1 with seven different LAFC players scoring.


----------



## BJ18

Kante said:


> Here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (9/1)
> 
> predict: LAGSD 2 vs TFA 1. *actuals: LAGSD 2 vs TFA 2*
> thanks for the commentary from oldman and soccerdad2016. (see above) sounds like it was a good match-up. looks like both teams are continuing their trends from last season, which bodes well for LAGSD but not so much for TFA.
> 
> predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs FC Golden State 1. *actuals: LA Galaxy 2 vs FC Golden State 1*
> per the game report, seems like both LAG and FCG may have been testing out some players. LAG had seven subs in the match, and FCG had five. Both of LAG's goals were the first half and FCG scored in the second half. The game report reads like it may have been more of LAG's game but tough to tell. Any commentary on this one?
> 
> predict: Pats 2 SD Surf 2. *actuals: Pats 1 SD Surf 1*
> looking at the game report roster, SD Surf did indeed take it on the head this year, losing 16 players out of 23. The algo predicted 2-9 results in SD Surf's favor based on data from last season. Obviously, that didn't happen. Looks like it could be a tough season for SD Surf given that they have one of the more difficult DA cup groups in the country.
> 
> predict: Sacramento Republic 0 vs LAFC 2. *actuals: Sacramento Republic 1 vs LAFC 6*
> will own it. the first comment from the LAFC predicts for this weekend was that, last year, LAFC had some difficulty scoring goals...  four different LAFC players scored against Sac, including a double from SR, the forward they added from the Strikers.  This game could be an early indication that LAFC has taken a step up from last year. be interesting to see how things unfold.
> 
> predict: De Anza 0 vs LAFC 3. actuals: pending (does anyone have results and/or commentary here?)


5-0 LAFC vs De Anza


----------



## Kante

BJ18 said:


> 5-0 LAFC vs De Anza


thx. any commentary on either match? 1st match had LAFC looking pretty solid.


----------



## Janie270

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Box score a little misleading. TFA owned first 10 min and missed a very good chance during that stretch - passed around LAGSD defense and #10 played beautiful diagonal left-to-right chip to charging winger who hit crossbar with the volley. After that game settled down with chances both ways. LAGSD winger (#19) made most of his chances with two clinical finishes in second half. Due to injury with about 15 minutes left, LAGSD ended game with 10 players. Last play of game was TFA bending right-to-left corner that damn near went in on the fly - hit left post, bounced down and off goalie and was cleared. Both teams kept ball on the ground and tried to play. Fun game to watch!


I read game very similar to the way you described it. Both teams had chances and good movement at times. I’m sure both sides are ok with the draw.[/QUOTE]

The LAGSD goal scorer is a 2007.  Pretty incredible to be doing that well while playing two years up.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Kante said:


> thx. any commentary on either match? 1st match had LAFC looking pretty solid.


I wonder for what club you son is currently playing or used to play at *KANTE*? 
I want to see your commentary balance/fairness between clubs. I have the feeling that you put some in a pedestal and some at the limbo based on your personal criteria or preference.


----------



## DefenseWins

Emilio Castro said:


> I wonder for what club you son is currently playing or used to play at *KANTE*?
> I want to see your commentary balance/fairness between clubs. I have the feeling that you put some in a pedestal and some at the limbo based on your personal criteria or preference.


Inquiring minds would like to know!  But to be fair to Kante, his commentary balance has been pretty fair IMO.  

Besides.... I think it's safe to say we all put teams on a _"pedestal and some at the limbo"_ based on our own understanding of the game.


----------



## 66 GTO

Emilio Castro said:


> I wonder for what club you son is currently playing or used to play at *KANTE*?
> I want to see your commentary balance/fairness between clubs. I have the feeling that you put some in a pedestal and some at the limbo based on your personal criteria or preference.


A roll call would be ideal...
Soccer community is smaller than we think..


----------



## 66 GTO

First training camp call ups


----------



## Raakjoer

Is there a deadline for DAs to post rosters to the USSDA website? Curious about a few rosters and it looks like some, e.g. Barca, Seattle, still haven't posted anything.


----------



## 3leches

Training center on the 17th quite a few from Galaxy and LAFC.


----------



## 3leches

DP


----------



## Kante

3leches said:


> DP


que es dp?


----------



## 3leches

Double post... I posted it twice


----------



## Kante

Hot off the presses, below predicts for matches this weekend. 

Still mostly based on results and trends from last year (so insert all of last week's caveats here) but modified algo to include an adjustment to a team's likely result based on relative strength/weakness of 2018-19 group. 

Ex. Oregon score just over 50% fewer goals per game than SD teams. Similarly, Oregon teams typically allow about 3x more goals than SD teams. So, while the top Oregon team may blow out the other Oregon teams, they really are middle of the pack relative to SoCal teams. 

A good real world example of this is that RSL (w/ a number of SoCal players)  tied Portland Timbers 3-3 even though RSL played most of the match down a man. (Speaking of RSL, will try to include RSL predicts as of next week. Need to do include some data that's not currently in the model to be anywhere close to accurate for RSL)​
Here's predicts. Home (as always) is listed first. Best of luck!

SD Surf 2 vs De Anza 1
SD Surf performed about as expected last week. As a reminder, they lost most of their starting line-up from 2018-19 to RSL and Barcelona but do still have XG and TW, which is non-trivial. 

Despite the 8/31 0-5 scoreline against LAFC, De Anza is a good team. On the flip side, best bet is that last week's tie against the Pats was a wake-up call/reality check for the SD Surf, and adjustments will be made this week.

LA Galaxy 2 vs San Jose Earthquakes 2 - *match to watch*
LAG started slow against FCG with the 2-1 win but only four LAG players went the full 80, and AK (in the mid) and JO (up top) were not rostered. Best guess is that they're going to strong against San Jose. On the flip side, San Jose had one of the D's in the country last year, particularly towards the end of the season with six shut-outs in their last six regular season away games. 

Key to match for LAG - and, two cents here, for the season - is if JO is back, can they get JO and JR on the field at the time and have them be productive.

Strikers 5 vs Real SoCal 1
Strikers lost SR, who accounted for about 20% of the Strikers scoring in 2018-19, to LAFC, and it's unclear if FJ, who signed something with OC Blues, will be rostered. Still, the Strikers have a fair amount of firepower in most spots. 

On the flip, RSC slimmed their roster down while adding size and speed, and could have one of the stronger midfields in SoCal this year. However, RSC still doesn't look like they have answers for how to get the ball in the back of the net, a problem they had last year, for example, averaging .85 goals per game in away matches.

LAFC 11 vs Pateadores 0
Yeah. Unfortunately, Pats tied SD Surf 1-1 last week, and, this season, LAFC '05s may be looking to make a statement.

FC Golden State 2 vs Sacramento Republic 2 - *match to watch*
This one is interesting. FC Golden State has added some firepower and, at least as of last season, had good size. On the other hand, Sacramento is no slouch and would give them the edge at home. But, FCG is tough to play at home and Sacramento has tough travel to get out to FCG's home field, so calling it a tie. Will be a good measure for how FCG is likely to do this season.

TFA 5 vs Ballistic 3
TFA picked up a number of solid players from LAUFA but aren't what they were last year where they were knocking on LAG and LAFC's door. Ballistic has a solid D but is traveling. Edge to TFA. 

LAUFA 2 vs LAGSD 3
LAUFA will have their hands full with LAGSD's big forward and this one looks like it will be match-up driven. Algo says it will be close but it could get away from LAUFA if they don't have a defender who can match up. 

Pateadores 1 vs San Jose Earthquakes 5
Tough weekend for the Pats, but they should feel good if they can get one in and if they can keep San Jose under five goals.

LAUFA 5 vs Ballistic 2
Interestingly, the algo has LAUFA doing a little bit better against Ballistic than TFA, holding Ballistic to one fewer goals. Will likely be theme thru the season where LAUFA and TFA project out with similar results. Be interesting to see the directions which player and team development take over the course of the season.

FC Golden State 4 vs De Anza 2
Reports had De Anza as the better team than Sacramento against LAFC, but the algo has Sacramento, based on results last season, has the stronger away team.


----------



## Benchwarmer

Arsenal 3 Albion 3

Albion ties the game on a last second set play. Good to have the kids back out on the field


----------



## 3leches

Kante said:


> Hot off the presses, below predicts for matches this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> LA Galaxy 2 vs San Jose Earthquakes 2 - *match to watch*
> LAG started slow against FCG with the 2-1 win but only four LAG players went the full 80, and AK (in the mid) and JO (up top) were not rostered. Best guess is that they're going to strong against San Jose. On the flip side, San Jose had one of the D's in the country last year, particularly towards the end of the season with six shut-outs in their last six regular season away games.
> 
> Key to match for LAG - and, two cents here, for the season - is if JO is back, can they get JO and JR on the field at the time and have them be productive.


Galaxy lost 4 -1. Not a good game and imho San Jose had control of the game. It’s only the second game in and maybe galaxy will find their groove. Time will tell.


----------



## Kante

3leches said:


> Galaxy lost 4 -1. Not a good game and imho San Jose had control of the game. It’s only the second game in and maybe galaxy will find their groove. Time will tell.


LAG went down to 10 though, yes?


----------



## seuss

Anyone know the score from laufa vs lagsd?


----------



## RememberME

Kante said:


> LAG went down to 10 though, yes?


Yes, LAG played with 10 players from the 29th min.


----------



## Soccerdad2016

seuss said:


> Anyone know the score from laufa vs lagsd?


Lights at LA City college never came on. Boys played 15 minutes, waited til 8 when the lights allegedly “might” come on.  Never did. Great 5 + hours of driving. No score after 15 minutes.


----------



## justneededaname

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Lights at LA City college never came on. Boys played 15 minutes, waited til 8 when the lights allegedly “might” come on.  Never did. Great 5 + hours of driving. No score after 15 minutes.


Wow! That sucks. I would have been involved in a road rage incident if I had been sitting in traffic on the 5 after that. I hope all my friends on LAGSD had a good day on Sunday to make up for that crappy experience.

Maybe in a couple of weeks you can have someone "forget" the keys at Army/Navy and return the favor.


----------



## Kante

Here's actuals vs predicts for this last weekend (9/14/19). home team is listed first.

predict: SD Surf 2 vs De Anza 1. *Actuals: SD Surf 1 vs De Anza 1*
 note: per the game report, both teams had late goals for the 1-1 result. Any commentary or insight on this one?

predict: LA Galaxy 2 vs San Jose Earthquakes 2. *Actuals: LA Galaxy 1 vs San Jose Earthquakes 4.*
note: LAG went down to 10 men after a red card. Also, only three LAG players went the full 80 (last game only four went the full 80). JO and Dt were not rostered for the match.

predict: Strikers 5 vs Real SoCal 1. *Actuals: Strikers 1 vs Real SoCal 1*
note: Strikers seem to be lacking offensively with FJ not rostered and SR at LAFC but were up 1-0 at half. Per the game report, RSC scored at the 78th for the tie. Any commentary more here?

predict: LAFC 11 vs Pateadores 0. *Actuals: LAFC 5 vs Pateadores 0*
 note: one observer said LAFC 07s were lackadaisical, almost disinterested, in their match vs the Pats. DC had three goals against the Pats, and, three games in, is averaging 2.65 goals per 80 minutes played. Any commentary on how this 05 match went?

 predict: FC Golden State 2 vs Sacramento Republic 2. *Actuals: FC Golden State 2 vs Sacramento Republic 3*
note: game report has it a pretty close match. Tied 1-1 at half. FCG went ahead 2-1 w/ a VM goal but Sacramento responded quickly two goals for the win.

predict: TFA 5 vs Ballistic 3. *Actuals: TFA 4 vs Ballistic 1.*
 note: per the game report, TFA looked pretty dominant. Any commentary more here?

predict: LAUFA 2 vs LAGSD 3 *Actuals: ?*
note: Although game report has this as a 0-0 tie, report was that, for whatever reason, lights were not available for this 7pm match, and LAGSD drove back to San Diego from LA on a Saturday night without a game. If this is not correct, please correct.

predict: Pateadores 1 vs San Jose Earthquakes 5. *Actuals: Pateadores 0 vs San Jose Earthquakes 4*

predict: LAUFA 5 vs Ballistic 2 *Actuals: LAUFA 1 vs Ballistic 1*
note: had thought TFA and LAUFA would be posting similar results against Ballistic. Nope.

predict: FC Golden State 4 vs De Anza 2. *Actuals: FC Golden State 2 vs De Anza 1.*
note: Any commentary here? Surprised that it was so low scoring


----------



## YNWA 96

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Lights at LA City college never came on. Boys played 15 minutes, waited til 8 when the lights allegedly “might” come on.  Never did. Great 5 + hours of driving. No score after 15 minutes.


What an inconvenience to all players, coaches and parents, unfortunately that is a typical LAUFA experience.


----------



## oldman

Kante said:


> Here's actuals vs predicts for this last weekend (9/14/19). home team is listed first.
> 
> predict: SD Surf 2 vs De Anza 1. *Actuals: SD Surf 1 vs De Anza 1*
> note: per the game report, both teams had late goals for the 1-1 result. Any commentary or insight on this one?
> 
> From what I could see, Surf played a 3-5-2 formation. That is tough to get right early in the season with so many new players.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first. there's going to be a number of measuring stick games where teams will begin to get an idea of how the rest of their season may look. Should be some fun matches. 

_btw, please insert accuracy caveats here. most of the data for the algo is from last season. obviously there's been changes to rosters (have tried to account for these changes but...) usually it takes about ten games to start to zero in on more accurate predicts, so have been experimenting. thanks for the patience._

Crossfire Premier 3 vs Real SoCal 0 - *match to watch*
note: RSC has aspirations - and maybe the roster - to move up competitively but they look like - while they got stronger defensively/in the mid, they still have some challenges putting the ball in the back of the net. xfire should be a good measuring for RSC for where they're at and where they need to get to.

Real Salt Lake 1 vs Seattle Sounders 2 - *match to watch*
note: RSL is about about 50% brand new w/ some strong new players but seem like they should be doing better - and playing more dynamically - than they have been. Sounders are strong, maybe a bit better than LAG. 

Nomads 2 vs Albion 2
note: was surprised by the algo here. would have thought that Albion would have the edge. 

Arsenal 3 vs Breakers 1

LAFC 4 vs SD Surf 0 - *match to watch*
note: this will be the first match between these two teams since the former SD Surf coach - BD - left for LAFC. Not sure if BD will be coaching the LAFC u15s but that would definitely be a dramatic wrinkle. As a reminder, SD Surf lost 10 starters from last season, and will have everything to prove. 

on the flip side, SD Surf was ranked #1 in the country most of last season, ahead of LAFC, so LAFC may come with a chip on their shoulder. 

honestly, this match could go any of a number of ways, ranging from a LAFC blow-out to a close one if SD Surf somehow gets an early lead which is possible with XG and TW. 

in all scenarios, though, SD Surf loses. this is one of those matches that you want to watch but you don't want to watch. be interesting to hear how this went.

Ballistic 2 vs LAGSD 2

Sacramento Republic 1 vs San Jose Earthquakes 2
note: yup, this a norcal match but am tracking since the algo needs the data. result will be a good indicator to socal team about which of these teams is the best. for reference, this one is like LAFC vs LAG or Strikers vs SD Surf down here.

TFA 1 vs LA Galaxy 3 - *match to watch*
note: TFA lost 12 rostered 2018-19 players coming into the 2019-20 season. so no 2019-20 TFA is not 2018-19 TFA. However, they definitely have something to prove. 

Having said that, LAG, with their roster, should be winning games like this one by a blow-out. However, they still seem to be sorting things out and the last two results haven't been what one would expect from this team. 

LAUFA 2 FC Golden State 3
note: FCG should win this, probably by a bigger margin given their roster adds this season but this is what the algo says. this is an 8pm game and, last week, LAUFA had some issues with lights for their 7pm game vs LAGSD. to be fair, life happens, but LAGSD drove a roundtrip of 5 hours for 20 minutes of soccer. hopefully, the lighting issue has been addressed. 

Barca 3 vs Strikers 1 - *match to watch*
note: am fascinated how this plays out. Barca added 11 DA players - including four from SD Surf and two from TFA -  to a roster that already included the #1 05 player in the country (per TDS). be interesting to see if BR really is all that. 

meanwhile, Strikers lost one of their leading scorers to LAFC and another top 05 signed a pro contract with a USL team (although he's still rostered w/ the 05s). 

algo had this one at 1-1, but best guess is 3-1 Barca.

Vancouver Whitecaps 4 vs. Portland Timbers 4
note: yup, this a nw match but am tracking since the algo needs the data. result will be a good indicator to socal team about which of these teams is the best. for reference, this one is like LAFC vs LAG or Strikers vs SD Surf down here.

TFA 2 vs Arsenal 1


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend. home team is listed first. there's going to be a number of measuring stick games where teams will begin to get an idea of how the rest of their season may look. Should be some fun matches.
> 
> _btw, please insert accuracy caveats here. most of the data for the algo is from last season. obviously there's been changes to rosters (have tried to account for these changes but...) usually it takes about ten games to start to zero in on more accurate predicts, so have been experimenting. thanks for the patience._
> 
> Crossfire Premier 3 vs Real SoCal 0 - *match to watch*
> note: RSC has aspirations - and maybe the roster - to move up competitively but they look like - while they got stronger defensively/in the mid, they still have some challenges putting the ball in the back of the net. xfire should be a good measuring for RSC for where they're at and where they need to get to.
> 
> Real Salt Lake 1 vs Seattle Sounders 2 - *match to watch*
> note: RSL is about about 50% brand new w/ some strong new players but seem like they should be doing better - and playing more dynamically - than they have been. Sounders are strong, maybe a bit better than LAG.
> 
> Nomads 2 vs Albion 2
> note: was surprised by the algo here. would have thought that Albion would have the edge.
> 
> Arsenal 3 vs Breakers 1
> 
> LAFC 4 vs SD Surf 0 - *match to watch*
> note: this will be the first match between these two teams since the former SD Surf coach - BD - left for LAFC. Not sure if BD will be coaching the LAFC u15s but that would definitely be a dramatic wrinkle. As a reminder, SD Surf lost 10 starters from last season, and will have everything to prove.
> 
> on the flip side, SD Surf was ranked #1 in the country most of last season, ahead of LAFC, so LAFC may come with a chip on their shoulder.
> 
> honestly, this match could go any of a number of ways, ranging from a LAFC blow-out to a close one if SD Surf somehow gets an early lead which is possible with XG and TW.
> 
> in all scenarios, though, SD Surf loses. this is one of those matches that you want to watch but you don't want to watch. be interesting to hear how this went.
> 
> Ballistic 2 vs LAGSD 2
> 
> Sacramento Republic 1 vs San Jose Earthquakes 2
> note: yup, this a norcal match but am tracking since the algo needs the data. result will be a good indicator to socal team about which of these teams is the best. for reference, this one is like LAFC vs LAG or Strikers vs SD Surf down here.
> 
> TFA 1 vs LA Galaxy 3 - *match to watch*
> note: TFA lost 12 rostered 2018-19 players coming into the 2019-20 season. so no 2019-20 TFA is not 2018-19 TFA. However, they definitely have something to prove.
> 
> Having said that, LAG, with their roster, should be winning games like this one by a blow-out. However, they still seem to be sorting things out and the last two results haven't been what one would expect from this team.
> 
> LAUFA 2 FC Golden State 3
> note: FCG should win this, probably by a bigger margin given their roster adds this season but this is what the algo says. this is an 8pm game and, last week, LAUFA had some issues with lights for their 7pm game vs LAGSD. to be fair, life happens, but LAGSD drove a roundtrip of 5 hours for 20 minutes of soccer. hopefully, the lighting issue has been addressed.
> 
> Barca 3 vs Strikers 1 - *match to watch*
> note: am fascinated how this plays out. Barca added 11 DA players - including four from SD Surf and two from TFA -  to a roster that already included the #1 05 player in the country (per TDS). be interesting to see if BR really is all that.
> 
> meanwhile, Strikers lost one of their leading scorers to LAFC and another top 05 signed a pro contract with a USL team (although he's still rostered w/ the 05s).
> 
> algo had this one at 1-1, but best guess is 3-1 Barca.
> 
> Vancouver Whitecaps 4 vs. Portland Timbers 4
> note: yup, this a nw match but am tracking since the algo needs the data. result will be a good indicator to socal team about which of these teams is the best. for reference, this one is like LAFC vs LAG or Strikers vs SD Surf down here.
> 
> TFA 2 vs Arsenal 1


Any further thoughts on Baalistic v LAGSD?


----------



## Kante

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Any further thoughts on Baalistic v LAGSD?


not much data to work from at this point in the season. 

algo has it 2-2 but just barely, with the edge to LAGSD. could easily be 3-1 LAGSD. having said that, LAGSD being on the road will benefit Ballistic. 

At the showcase last year, Ballistic beat LAGSD 3-1. LAGSD has improved since then while Ballistic looks about the same. 

From the showcase, Ballistic looked technically solid but small. Good luck!


----------



## DosEquisGuy

You'll have to get the details...
apparently RSL and Timbers tied as well as Surf and LAFC..


----------



## DosEquisGuy

Sorry... i meant rsl and sounders tied as well as lafc and surf


----------



## DosEquisGuy

another well played match- maybe I'll only report on draws : each team had a dominant half... Barca and Strikers 1-1


----------



## enrique

1-1 Strikers and Barcelona, strikers looks great and strong on defense adding center back FR who played the past two years for Galaxy Academy !!!


----------



## Benchwarmer

enrique said:


> 1-1 Strikers and Barcelona, strikers looks great and strong on defense adding center back FR who played the past two years for Galaxy Academy !!!


Why he leave?


----------



## enrique

Benchwarmer said:


> Why he leave?


Play high school at Mater Dei and DA at the same time !!! Work out good for him I believe he was at the National training camp last week


----------



## DosEquisGuy

high school season hasn't started - not cool to make that sort of allegation... stay smooth my friend, not bitter


----------



## enrique

Not taken Soccer is a full year sport at Mater Dei not just winter my friend ,they start with scrimmages beginning of next month oct 4 to  exact


----------



## Kante

ok, who need needs to do what for whom for details on the SD Surf/LAFC match? 

per game report, looks like both sides subbed out starters earlier than one might expect. three cards given. game report said LAFC had seven staff present... expected a lot more fireworks. did SD Surf bunker?


----------



## Kante

here's actuals vs predicts for this last weekend (9/21/19) home team is listed first. one at a glance takeaway is that there's maybe a lot of parity this year. LAFC might be the one exception but should make for an interesting season for the rest of the group. 

one backdrop/context is that USSDA recently grouped the u19s into tier 1 and tier 2 (all mls teams have been initially grouped into tier 1) and said that they were looking to extend this tiering into the younger age groups next season, so results may matter a lot more this season. Does anyone have any additional news/insight/updates on this?

predict: Crossfire Premier 3 vs Real SoCal 0. *Actuals: Crossfire Premier 2 vs Real SoCal 2*
note: per the game report, looks like a fun match. RSC went up early 1-0 at the five minute mark but xfire tied  so 1-1 at half. Three yellow in the 2nd half. xfire went ahead 2-1 at the 56th minute but RSC tied at the 80th for the final 2-2 result. of note, xfire's 04 player (each u15 team is allowed two 04 players on its game day roster but only some teams take advantage of this rule) accounted for both xfire goals. two decent results for RSC against very solid teams (RSC tied Strikers last week 1-1). it's early, but the first two results bode well for RSC.

predict: Real Salt Lake 1 vs Seattle Sounders 2. *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 1 vs Seattle Sounders 1*
note: decent result for RSL. RSL is about about 50% brand new w/ some strong new players but  still seems like they should be doing better - and playing more dynamically - than they have been. maybe an unrealistic expectation but RSL still has some latent offensive firepower than hasn't really manifested yet. Sounders are strong, maybe a bit better than LAG.

predict: Nomads 2 vs Albion 2. *Actuals: Nomads 4 vs Albion 2*
note: decent result for the Nomads. per the game report, match started fast and furious with Nomads getting two quick ones in the first five minutes but Albion responded at about the 10th minute to make the score 2-1 and then picked up a yellow about five minutes later. Things settled down after that and the score was still 2-1 at half. Nomads pick up two more later to make it 4-1 but Albion got one back at the 7th minute for what was the final result of 4-2 Nomads. 

predict: Arsenal 3 vs Breakers 1. *Actuals: Arsenal 1 vs Breakers 0*
note: here's commentary from Benchwarmer (thx!): _"Decent game, breakers actually scored at the end of the 1st half but was taken away by offsides call. Arsenal scored on a set play in 2nd half"_

predict: LAFC 4 vs SD Surf 0. *Actuals: LAFC 0 vs SD Surf 0*
note: As a reminder, SD Surf lost 10 starters from last season plus their coach - BD - left 2/3's of the season to got to LAFC.. Game report says that seven LAFc staff were present at the match but not BD. On the soccer side, the game report says that there were three yellows but that's not unusual at this age level. At first glance, it looks like there were some odd substitutions by both teams with players who might be expected to go a full 80 in a match like this being subbed out. 

would have thought that LAFC might have gone stronger to make statement win but without having seen the match it's tough to tell how it went.

Got an offline DM with more details... Sounds like SD Surf bunkered and din't get a shot off the whole game. XG played decent but is stuck in a tough situation without a lot of the kind of help he is used since so many SD Surf players from last season left. (also, XG's dad is the team coach). On the LAFC side, it sounds like they took this one for granted and played lackadaisically. Strong statement to make about a very good team, but it's also not the first time these LAFC boys have dipped like this. 

Anyone have other commentary/insights here? either for post or dm?  

predict: Ballistic 2 vs LAGSD 2 *Actuals: Ballistic 1 vs LAGSD 2*
note: socal for the win! per the game report, it looks like LAGSD had this match in hand most of the way with Ballistic only getting their goal from a LAGSD own goal mistake.

Anyone have commentary/insights here? 

predict: Sacramento Republic 1 vs San Jose Earthquakes 2 *Actuals: Sacramento Republic 0 vs San Jose Earthquakes 0*
note: this is a norcal match but am tracking since the algo needs the data. result will be a good indicator to socal team about which of these teams is the best. for reference, this one is like LAFC vs LAG or Strikers vs SD Surf down here.

predict: TFA 1 vs LA Galaxy 3. *Actuals: TFA 1 vs LA Galaxy 1*
note: as a reminder, TFA lost 12 rostered 2018-19 players coming into the 2019-20 season. so 2019-20 TFA is not 2018-19 TFA. by comparison, LAG, after churning 50% of their roster in 2018-19, only churned 3-4 players this season. 

so, very solid result by TFA given their roster changes. per the game report, it was 0-0 at half.  LAG scored first in the 2nd half and had two yellows. interestingly, TFA had no yellow for the game, which is unusual for this age group and also in match that presumably was meaningful for TFA. TFA tied it at the 80th minute for the final 1-1 result.

Some might take this match as evidence that the chatter about LAG underperforming has some basis, and certainly all things being equal, these last three LAG results would tend to support that. 

However, there has also been a lot of regime change at LAG and they still seem to be sorting things out. Looking at the sub patterns from the game reports seems to indicate that LAG is seeing who can do what. Have never been the LAG apologist, but it feels like LAG's performance in November-ish may be more indicative of the team's strength than right now.

predict: LAUFA 2 FC Golden State 3. *Actuals: LAUFA 0 FC Golden State 3*
note: solid match by FCG. VM - an add this season from TFA - had two for FCG and has five goals in four matches this year.  FCG could be a team to watch this year. 

predict: Barca 3 vs Strikers 1. *Actuals: Barca 1 vs Strikers 1 (algo was right; human error adjusted the predict to 3-1, alas)*
note: _"algo had this one at 1-1, but best guess is 3-1 Barca"_ = famous last words...

was looking forward to see how this match player out. Barca added 11 DA players - including four from SD Surf and two from TFA - to a roster that already included the #1 05 player in the country (per TDS).  meanwhile, Strikers lost one of their leading scorers to LAFC and another top 05  - FJ - signed a pro contract with a USL team (although he's still rostered w/ the 05s) 

Both teams were playing to win this one with a relatively few subs (per the game report, Barca had ten staff at the match) and the two goals both came after the 75the minute in what looks was a hard fought match. Strikers had two late yellows.

For the interested SoCal folks, three SD Surf players played 237 out of 240 possible minutes but one of the SD Surf players only played three minutes. On the TFA side, the two TFA players played 146 out of a possible 160 minutes. 

any commentary/insight on this one?

predict: Vancouver Whitecaps 4 vs. Portland Timbers 4. *Actuals: pending*

predict: TFA 2 vs Arsenal 1. *Actuals: TFA 1 vs Arsenal 1*
note: here's commentary from Benchwarmer (thx and thx again for both Arsenal match results): "_TFA came out guns blazing missing two really good opportunities to start the game. Good goalkeeping has solidified the teams defense. TFA scores 1st in 2nd half and arsenal tied up the score before the end of game."_


----------



## Ozzie

Crossfire vs. RSC - RSC scored on a throw-in with less then 10 seconds left in stoppage - there was some controversy, as XFire players were claiming a handball - all in all a relativily even match - XFire was missing one of their top midfielders due to illness (the other 04), and their top striker was late for the match and did not enter the game until mid second half..  Xfire was the better team, prob 1-1.5 goals better.


----------



## Benchwarmer

Arsenal 1 breakers 0
Decent game, breakers actually scored at the end of the 1st half but was taken away by offsides call. Arsenal scored on a set play in 2nd half

Arsenal 1 TFA 1
TFA came out guns blazing missing two really good opportunities to start the game. Good goalkeeping has solidified the teams defense. TFA scores 1st in 2nd half and arsenal tied up the score before the end of game.


----------



## DosEquisGuy

typo on Kante's post - LAFC nil - surf nil
actually makes the argument for even more parity in the league


----------



## Kante

DosEquisGuy said:


> typo on Kante's post - LAFC nil - surf nil
> actually makes the argument for even more parity in the league


thanks for the catch. correction made. 

not sure though about the LAFC/SD Surf result = more evidence of parity (although plenty evidence for parity from the other matches). 

any thoughts from folks who were at the LAFC/SD Surf match? sub patterns, for example, were odd imo. 

if folks have any commentary/insights, please post or dm.


----------



## Kante

Ozzie said:


> Crossfire vs. RSC - RSC scored on a throw-in with less then 10 seconds left in stoppage - there was some controversy, as XFire players were claiming a handball - all in all a relativily even match - XFire was missing one of their top midfielders due to illness (the other 04), and their top striker was late for the match and did not enter the game until mid second half..  Xfire was the better team, prob 1-1.5 goals better.


awesome. thanks! any comments on how RSC got their first goal?


----------



## Ozzie

Kante said:


> awesome. thanks! any comments on how RSC got their first goal?


A defensive breakdown by the back line - good goal by RSC


----------



## Kante

enrique said:


> Not taken Soccer is a full year sport at Mater Dei not just winter my friend ,they start with scrimmages beginning of next month oct 4 to  exact


two Strikers DA players are listed on the Mater Dei Varsity 2019-20 roster - FR and KS. presumably there's an understanding between the Strikers and MD that wasn't there w/ LAG (most of the rest of the MD roster is either pateadores or strikers). DA does provide an exception to allow DA players to play private school high school soccer where the student/player is on a sports scholarship to the school. here's link to the roster - https://www.materdeiathletics.org/apps/pages/index.jsp?uREC_ID=452865&type=d&pREC_ID=1049778


----------



## Husky13

First time poster ….


----------



## Husky13

Kante said:


> predict: Real Salt Lake 1 vs Seattle Sounders 2. *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 1 vs Seattle Sounders 1*
> note: decent result for RSL. RSL is about about 50% brand new w/ some strong new players but still seems like they should be doing better - and playing more dynamically - than they have been. maybe an unrealistic expectation but RSL still has some latent offensive firepower than hasn't really manifested yet. Sounders are strong, maybe a bit better than LAG.


RSL scored first on a header off a corner kick, Sounders countered with a goal off a sequence of 6-7 passes. Sounders played down a man for about half of the second period due to an injury. RSL defended well at the last line of defense to prevent more goals.


----------



## Kante

Husky13 said:


> RSL scored first on a header off a corner kick, Sounders countered with a goal off a sequence of 6-7 passes. Sounders played down a man for about half of the second period due to an injury. RSL defended well at the last line of defense to prevent more goals.


thx for this. saw the 2nd half, and here's two cents on that half.

would say you're being generous to RSL, particularly since they were a man up for a period of time. 

Sounders had the ball in RSL's half most of the time - despite being a man down for some of the time - but couldn't quite get that quality opportunity needed to put one more in. Seemed like more patience by the Sounders was needed to work the ball back into the middle and get better quality/higher likelihood chances.

Thought the RSL backline/goalie were decent, bent but didn't break, and did a good job of clogging the middle/pushing the Sounders to the outside for lower % oppty's.

Sounders size (and resulting speed due to length of stride), and physical play was a problem for RSL, and Sounders consistently closed out quickly to keep RSL from putting together passes. 

looked like RSL needs faster ball movement/better first touch/better movement off the ball if they're going to expect to win matches against teams like the Sounders. 

(u15 is the last age group where there's a really significant gap in physical size due to age/early development, and teams like the Sounders can make the field seem really small. best way to compensate is to move the ball quickly and look to unbalance (to be fair, not a rocket science type of insight this, and easier said than done). if this doesn't happen, the physically larger team will overwhelm/dominate the field of play.)

There were a couple of oppty's RSL had to counter but they were never able to get adequate numbers because most RSL players had dropped back to defend. 

The couple of times that RSL opened play up a bit were when they started to get the ball to their right wing. he looks left footed but only inverted once and that directly led to one of RSL's only shots on target. RSL probably needs to consciously do more on that side since the ball didn't seem like it got to the right wing that much.

Overall, Sounders looked tough and played well, and their size and speed - combined with solid play - will get them by most u15 teams but will be interesting to see how they do against a team like LAFC if LAFC is firing on all cylinders. Not sure Sounders will see much West Coast competition outside of LAFC though.

(and coffee finished...)


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (9/28/19). home team is listed first. 

The algo is starting to get dialed in w/ the two big outliers from last week - xfire vs rsc and LAFC vs SD Surf - having reasonable explanations. xfire was missing two key players, and SD Surf bunkered. the algo should have better accuracy this week.

*SoCal Games*
De Anza 2 vs Pateadores 1
note: both teams lost recently 0-5 to LAFC, but De Anza is a top third of the table team for norcal while Pats are likely a mid or bottom third of the table for socal. am rooting for the Pats to show represent for socal and this match will be a good meter of having the two regions match up. 

San Jose Quakes 1 vs San Diego Surf 1
note: results here depend heavily on SD Surf tactics. per multiple reports, SD Surf bunkered against LAFC and likely did not get a shot off. If they do so again (and one might point out that, last year or the year before when SD Surf had a stronger team, teams rarely bunkered against SD Surf), the algo will catch up and start accounting for the tactic in another couple of games, but it will make accurate predicts difficult in the near term. if SD Surf does not bunker, SJ likely wins 3-1 with the the one SD Surf goal being scored on a counter by TW.

Nomads 3 vs Arsenal 1

Albion 3 vs TFA 4

LAGSD 2 vs LAUFA 1

Sacramento Republic 1 vs LA Galaxy 1 - *match to watch*
note: so far this season, LAG has been a riddle wrapped in an enigma. per the game reports, it looks like they're still tinkering with their game day roster and starting xi. also, new coaches and new academy regime. 

By most accounts, the LAG players individually are greater quality than the sum of what's showing up for team results, but maybe not. The algo has this match as a tie but LAG should win. LAFC beat Sacramento 6-1 so that's the measuring stick. Let's see what you got LAG.

FC Golden State 1 vs LAFC 3

De Anza 1 vs LA Galaxy 2
note: interesting output here. anecdotal reports have De Anza as a stronger team than Sacramento but we'll see.

Real SoCal 1 vs Strikers 1 - *match to watch*
note: algo has a tie but with the edge to RSC, but the Strikers are a prideful team, and having to be satisfied with tie because RSC grabbed a late goal will likely not sit well. having said that, RSC has bigger ambitions this year, has two decent results in DA cup play so far and likely will also be up for the match. Should be fun to watch.

Sacramento Republic 2 vs Pateadores 1

*Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
Vancouver Whitecaps 3 vs Real Salt Lake 8
Ballistic 1 vs SVSA 2
Portland Timbers 1 vs Real Colorado 2
Seattle Sounders 3 vs Colorado Rapids 1
Portland Timbers 1 vs Colorado Rapids 3
Seattle Sounders 4 vs Real Colorado 1


----------



## 66 GTO

LAG 2-2 vs SAC Republic
 LAG Played last20- 25 mins with 10 players 
Bad referees
Group also dealing with Injuries

We’ll see tomorrow vs De Anza
How they regroup


----------



## 66 GTO

GSA and LAFC tied also
From a buddy on GSA

Pats lost 0-1


----------



## DosEquisGuy

RSL 0 - Vancouver 1
San Jose 4 - Surf 0


----------



## 66 GTO

LAG 5-1 win over Force


----------



## Emilio Castro

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (9/28/19). home team is listed first.
> 
> The algo is starting to get dialed in w/ the two big outliers from last week - xfire vs rsc and LAFC vs SD Surf - having reasonable explanations. xfire was missing two key players, and SD Surf bunkered. the algo should have better accuracy this week.
> 
> *SoCal Games*
> De Anza 2 vs Pateadores 1
> note: both teams lost recently 0-5 to LAFC, but De Anza is a top third of the table team for norcal while Pats are likely a mid or bottom third of the table for socal. am rooting for the Pats to show represent for socal and this match will be a good meter of having the two regions match up.
> 
> San Jose Quakes 1 vs San Diego Surf 1
> note: results here depend heavily on SD Surf tactics. per multiple reports, SD Surf bunkered against LAFC and likely did not get a shot off. If they do so again (and one might point out that, last year or the year before when SD Surf had a stronger team, teams rarely bunkered against SD Surf), the algo will catch up and start accounting for the tactic in another couple of games, but it will make accurate predicts difficult in the near term. if SD Surf does not bunker, SJ likely wins 3-1 with the the one SD Surf goal being scored on a counter by TW.
> 
> Nomads 3 vs Arsenal 1
> 
> Albion 3 vs TFA 4
> 
> LAGSD 2 vs LAUFA 1
> 
> Sacramento Republic 1 vs LA Galaxy 1 - *match to watch*
> note: so far this season, LAG has been a riddle wrapped in an enigma. per the game reports, it looks like they're still tinkering with their game day roster and starting xi. also, new coaches and new academy regime.
> 
> By most accounts, the LAG players individually are greater quality than the sum of what's showing up for team results, but maybe not. The algo has this match as a tie but LAG should win. LAFC beat Sacramento 6-1 so that's the measuring stick. Let's see what you got LAG.
> 
> FC Golden State 1 vs LAFC 3
> 
> De Anza 1 vs LA Galaxy 2
> note: interesting output here. anecdotal reports have De Anza as a stronger team than Sacramento but we'll see.
> 
> Real SoCal 1 vs Strikers 1 - *match to watch*
> note: algo has a tie but with the edge to RSC, but the Strikers are a prideful team, and having to be satisfied with tie because RSC grabbed a late goal will likely not sit well. having said that, RSC has bigger ambitions this year, has two decent results in DA cup play so far and likely will also be up for the match. Should be fun to watch.
> 
> Sacramento Republic 2 vs Pateadores 1
> 
> *Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
> Vancouver Whitecaps 3 vs Real Salt Lake 8
> Ballistic 1 vs SVSA 2
> Portland Timbers 1 vs Real Colorado 2
> Seattle Sounders 3 vs Colorado Rapids 1
> Portland Timbers 1 vs Colorado Rapids 3
> Seattle Sounders 4 vs Real Colorado 1


Not typically on this sites full of fantasy and none sense statements which never be close to improve the American soccer. 
Why is the need to kiss mls academies asses? Can you judge equally all teams? 
If LAFC or LAG tied or lose, you guys are trying to justify them under many reasons (using 06s, using the bench, new directors, etc, etc, etc...) all this is bull shit.
Are MLS academies developing? NO, there are not even close to develop a kid. They are scouters, that is it. 

Is it acceptable that:
LAFC tied vs the devastated Surf?
LAFC tied vs FCGS?
LAG tied vs TFA?
LAG tied vs Sacramento?
Real Salt Lake and Barca get beat by other smaller teams?
NO IT IS NOT ACCEPTABLE. Said teams cannot lose a game vs 05 teams, they should be kicking ass a year older academies. 

Being realistic, these teams can perform better than the rest  without even a coach, (you can literally assign a 14 yers old player as a couch and have excellent results) all of them have 90% of the best players in town. Let me correct my self. Some of them like Barca and RSL they don’t even happy with the best talent in town, they bring players form other states, is that developing? That is telling everyone “I can’t develop, help me, bring me the best kids to cover my stupidity” 

Let’s support the local soccer and give credit to the real developers.
Hopefully one day MLS will learn from them. You not only need  $ to take care kids, you need heart, commitment and trust in your players.
Imagine what could be achieved if fcgs, tfa, or laufa get the financial resources as the mls teams have...
I hope your comments and opinions get fair and straight.


----------



## Iknownothing

Emilio Castro said:


> Not typically on this sites full of fantasy and none sense statements which never be close to improve the American soccer.
> Why is the need to kiss mls academies asses? Can you judge equally all teams?
> If LAFC or LAG tied or lose, you guys are trying to justify them under many reasons (using 06s, using the bench, new directors, etc, etc, etc...) all this is bull shit.
> Are MLS academies developing? NO, there are not even close to develop a kid. They are scouters, that is it.
> 
> Is it acceptable that:
> LAFC tied vs the devastated Surf?
> LAFC tied vs FCGS?
> LAG tied vs TFA?
> LAG tied vs Sacramento?
> Real Salt Lake and Barca get beat by other smaller teams?
> NO IT IS NOT ACCEPTABLE. Said teams cannot lose a game vs 05 teams, they should be kicking ass a year older academies.
> 
> Being realistic, these teams can perform better than the rest  without even a coach, (you can literally assign a 14 yers old player as a couch and have excellent results) all of them have 90% of the best players in town. Let me correct my self. Some of them like Barca and RSL they don’t even happy with the best talent in town, they bring players form other states, is that developing? That is telling everyone “I can’t develop, help me, bring me the best kids to cover my stupidity”
> 
> Let’s support the local soccer and give credit to the real developers.
> Hopefully one day MLS will learn from them. You not only need  $ to take care kids, you need heart, commitment and trust in your players.
> Imagine what could be achieved if fcgs, tfa, or laufa get the financial resources as the mls teams have...
> I hope your comments and opinions get fair and straight.


I agree and I’ve been saying this for a long time.   Sure an MLS club may make a superstar even better after they recruited him from somewhere else by giving him a ton of minutes... but by leaving so many many other boys on the bench who definitely have potential isn’t helping. Especially in the 13 to 15 age groups where the growth rates are so dramatically different. By leaving a boy with the potential to be great out of games,  this isn’t development. Let’s call it what it is...  the word academy means school, and if the MLS academies aren’t including everyone in their curriculum just because of weights and heights then it’s truly not a school..  what it becomes then is a professional team. Ok I’m fine with that and I know it’s also fully funded. But what I’m saying is then don’t recruit the smaller gifted players only to have them not play. That’s just hurting these boys development and wasting everyone’s time. I know people are gonna argue with me about this but I do agree that MLS clubs do NOT develop. They train and practice doing exactly what other non-MLS clubs do...  there is nothing special about MLS. Only their money... that’s it. If MLS teams don’t perform well, coaches and players get fired and traded. If MLS academies don’t do well, coaches and players get fired and cut. It’s a business model that doesn’t include the definition of development and it’s sad. I would really like to see USMNT do something great. But probably not gonna happen.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (9/28/19). home team is listed first.

*SoCal Games*
predict: De Anza 2 vs Pateadores 1 *Actuals: De Anza 1 vs Pateadores 0*

predict: San Jose Quakes 1 vs San Diego Surf 1 *Actuals: San Jose Quakes 4 vs San Diego Surf 0*
note: looks like SD Surf played this one wide open with close to the expected result. SD Surf is likely going to have tough time this year. hopefully families are being extra patient/have reasonable expectations w/ the players. 

predict: Nomads 3 vs Arsenal 1 *Actuals: Nomads 1 vs Arsenal 1*
note: Arsenal showing a bit stronger than expected, maybe something to watch here.

predict: Albion 3 vs TFA 4 *Actuals: Albion 4 vs TFA 3 *(thx justneedaname!)

predict:LAGSD 2 vs LAUFA 1 *Actuals: LAGSD 0 vs LAUFA 1*
note: per the game report, LAUFA scored early and went down to 10 for most of the 2nd half after a red on their goalie but still pulled the result out against a decent LAGSD team.

predict: Sacramento Republic 1 vs LA Galaxy 1 *Actuals: Sacramento Republic 2 vs LA Galaxy 2*
note: per  the game report, looks like LAG played this one to win but went down to 10 after a LAG player received his second yellow. per posts, some unhappiness on the quality of refs (have noticed that the DA arbitro quality has gone down in the last two years) but this is also the second time in four games that LAG has gone down to 10 players during a match due to cards. 

of note, LAG have had some unfortunate injuries including JO - LAG's leading scorer from last year who average almost a goal per game - , AK and JM.

predict: FC Golden State 1 vs LAFC 3 *Actuals: FC Golden State 1 vs LAFC 1*
note: Ok, we see you FCG. 

per the game report, LAFC scored in the first half, and FCG scored in the 2nd. FCG also picked up a couple of yellow cards in the 2nd half but nothing horrible. looking at the sub patterns, the only notable sub on the LAFC is that DC subbed out at the end of the first half. OL got the goal for FCG so am thinking set piece but that's completely speculation. Looks like a really good match with FCG putting SoCal on notice early in the season that they're coming to be competitive this season (FCG has had mostly tight results against mostly tough opposition so far in 2019-20)

Any addt'l commentary/insight either via post ot dm?

predict: De Anza 1 vs LA Galaxy 2 *Actuals: De Anza 1 vs LA Galaxy 5*
note: interesting result here. anecdotal reports had De Anza as the stronger team than Sacramento, but per game report, while it was tight early with LAG only up 1-0 at half, LAG dominated this match in the 2nd half with De Anza only getting one in very late in the game. 

predict: Real SoCal 1 vs Strikers 1  *Actuals: Real SoCal 1 vs Strikers 5* (thx Enrique!)
note: very different result than previous match. last match was 1-1 with Strikers scoring late in the first half and RSC scoring late in the second half to tie. per the game report, in the second match, Strikers had it 2-0 at ht, and then scored another in a five minute window in the 2nd half to put the Strikers up 5-0. RSC got one back later for the final 5-1 result. Significant changes from first match to 2nd match included Strikers head coach DE was not at 2nd match, and RSC subbed out their big six at ht in the 2nd match where he played 80 in the first match.

in a tough DA Cup group, this loss may have cost RSC some street cred re: tier advancement for the club for next season. (am not 100% clear still on how the DA cup works for u15 though...) 

predict: Sacramento Republic 2 vs Pateadores 1 *Actuals: Sacramento Republic 2 vs Pateadores 2*
note: good on the Pats here. some tight results but overall solid showing up North. per the game report, Pats went up 2-0 in the first half, but Sacto came back to tie it 2-2 in the 2nd h. Sacto subbed in a couple of key players to likely push for the win but the Pats held on for the 2-2 tie and the point.

*Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
predict: Vancouver Whitecaps 3 vs Real Salt Lake 8 *Actuals: Vancouver Whitecaps 1 vs Real Salt Lake 0*
note: not sure what the algo was smoking on this one (because the predict was way too high...) but to be fair, limited data. RSL went down to 10 late in the match but still seems to be underperforming

predict: Ballistic 1 vs SVSA 2 *Actuals: Ballistic 2 vs SVSA 0*

predict: Portland Timbers 1 vs Real Colorado 2 *Actuals: Portland Timbers 1 vs Real Colorado 1*

predict: Seattle Sounders 3 vs Colorado Rapids 1 *Actuals: Seattle Sounders 1 vs Colorado Rapids 1*

predict: Portland Timbers 1 vs Colorado Rapids 3 *Actuals: pending - does anyone have results here?*

predict: Seattle Sounders 4 vs Real Colorado 1 *Actuals: Seattle Sounders 7 vs Real Colorado 0*


----------



## enrique

Strikers 5 vs Real SoCal 1


----------



## Kante

enrique said:


> Strikers 5 vs Real SoCal 1


thx. any sense of why such a different outcome than the first match?


----------



## justneededaname

Albion 4 TFA 3


----------



## Kante

justneededaname said:


> Albion 4 TFA 3


thx. any commentary on how the match went?


----------



## justneededaname

Kante said:


> thx. any commentary on how the match went?


Albion was stronger in the first half, TFA was much better in the second. TFA played a couple of 06s who are very good.


----------



## Kiko9

justneededaname said:


> Albion was stronger in the first half, TFA was much better in the second. TFA played a couple of 06s who are very good.



All 3 goals were from the 06s  1 by DV 2 for DBA


----------



## Kante

Emilio Castro said:


> Not typically on this sites full of fantasy and none sense statements which never be close to improve the American soccer.
> Why is the need to kiss mls academies asses? Can you judge equally all teams?
> If LAFC or LAG tied or lose, you guys are trying to justify them under many reasons (using 06s, using the bench, new directors, etc, etc, etc...) all this is bull shit.
> Are MLS academies developing? NO, there are not even close to develop a kid. They are scouters, that is it.
> 
> Is it acceptable that:
> LAFC tied vs the devastated Surf?
> LAFC tied vs FCGS?
> LAG tied vs TFA?
> LAG tied vs Sacramento?
> Real Salt Lake and Barca get beat by other smaller teams?
> NO IT IS NOT ACCEPTABLE. Said teams cannot lose a game vs 05 teams, they should be kicking ass a year older academies.
> 
> Being realistic, these teams can perform better than the rest  without even a coach, (you can literally assign a 14 yers old player as a couch and have excellent results) all of them have 90% of the best players in town. Let me correct my self. Some of them like Barca and RSL they don’t even happy with the best talent in town, they bring players form other states, is that developing? That is telling everyone “I can’t develop, help me, bring me the best kids to cover my stupidity”
> 
> Let’s support the local soccer and give credit to the real developers.
> Hopefully one day MLS will learn from them. You not only need  $ to take care kids, you need heart, commitment and trust in your players.
> Imagine what could be achieved if fcgs, tfa, or laufa get the financial resources as the mls teams have...
> I hope your comments and opinions get fair and straight.


there's a lot here, and a lot of passion. which is good. 

have thought for a while that the MLS teams should kick in to help non-MLS academies do everything they can to be competitive. For example, enable non-MLS academies to be able to pay for coaches and facilities to have their u13 and u14s train four days a week 2 hours a day on a full field. This training regiment is the USSDA recommendation but most DA teams haven't done/don't do this. And when a team that does train in this manner plays a team that does not, it shows in a big way. It's simply the math of one team training 50% more than the other.

There's plenty of legit issues with the idea that MLS subsidize non-MLS academies, but if LAFC took some of their academy social media budget, and said, "it's critical for us to have consistently good local competition and we're going to put resources out there to support this" it would be a game changer for socal and for the DA. We all benefit always from better competition.

having said that, w/ the non-MLS academies, there's a ton they could be doing right now to better support their DA players. it's the adults' responsibility to put together a stable, professional and constructive environment to the kids to develop and grow and, to be frank, a number of non-MLS academies just don't do that. 

in the light of this discussion, here's a link to a good interview that the Scuffed podcast did with LAFC's Todd Saldana that gives some insight into his thinking about some of these issues.

https://scuffed.simplecast.com/episodes/episode-100-an-interview-with-lafc-academy-director-todd-saldana


----------



## SOCCerJunKIE

Kante said:


> thx. any sense of why such a different outcome than the first match?


Heard that Willie (EX TFA coach) was coaching the game and had the team playing attractive soccer.


----------



## Kante

got it. thx. wd is solid. loud, but solid.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Kante said:


> there's a lot here, and a lot of passion. which is good.
> 
> have thought for a while that the MLS teams should kick in to help non-MLS academies do everything they can to be competitive. For example, enable non-MLS academies to be able to pay for coaches and facilities to have their u13 and u14s train four days a week 2 hours a day on a full field. This training regiment is the USSDA recommendation but most DA teams haven't done/don't do this. And when a team that does train in this manner plays a team that does not, it shows in a big way. It's simply the math of one team training 50% more than the other.
> 
> There's plenty of legit issues with the idea that MLS subsidize non-MLS academies, but if LAFC took some of their academy social media budget, and said, "it's critical for us to have consistently good local competition and we're going to put resources out there to support this" it would be a game changer for socal and for the DA. We all benefit always from better competition.
> 
> having said that, w/ the non-MLS academies, there's a ton they could be doing right now to better support their DA players. it's the adults' responsibility to put together a stable, professional and constructive environment to the kids to develop and grow and, to be frank, a number of non-MLS academies just don't do that.
> 
> in the light of this discussion, here's a link to a good interview that the Scuffed podcast did with LAFC's Todd Saldana that gives some insight into his thinking about some of these issues.
> 
> https://scuffed.simplecast.com/episodes/episode-100-an-interview-with-lafc-academy-director-todd-saldana
> 
> View attachment 5431


I will listen the interview later. Is this the one TS stated that LAFC will be playing most of their games a year up? i haven't see that, not even vs the "weakest teams".

It is not passion, it is kinda  frustration to see big talent wasted by non competent coached and directors.
Time for current players is so precious (speaking personally for my son) that wasting it is not an option for us. We cannot fall down with the same obstacles, those which the mls is falling into over and over and over. 
2 months ago my son got a guarantied spot on galaxy, we got a bit excited at first, but after a deep research we had to reject the offer. will just ask few one questions as example. 
How many 04 players from last year for Galaxy are in the current 04/03 roster? Do you know what Galaxy told to the 80% of these players? I tell you,  "go else where and come back again to tryout next year" 
They wanted to use mainly 03s on their squad in order to compete. What competition they're worry about??. we all know that maybe with luck, 3 or 4 players will make the 1st team. why is so important to win a match vs Strikers U16? We are talking to build the American soccer, not to win internal none sense games. We are internally competing on who runs faster to the other side of the box, but we haven't figure what it takes to play out of the box, we are still bouncing back and forward inside of 4 walls, like pin pong balls.
We can be here all day, talking/discussing back and forward in regards this. (with respect, I have no time for that). FCGS is a better option at least for me and my son, the MLS jersey looks very hot and attractive but my son is much important than a cartoonist logo. Since American Soccer MLS is not a reliable resource for players. My all in beat is into colleges (thing that MLS isn't willing to support). I might be interested in support MLS with my grand kids sometime in the future, but not now. 
Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Kante

Emilio Castro said:


> I will listen the interview later. Is this the one TS stated that LAFC will be playing most of their games a year up? i haven't see that, not even vs the "weakest teams".
> 
> It is not passion, it is kinda  frustration to see big talent wasted by non competent coached and directors.
> Time for current players is so precious (speaking personally for my son) that wasting it is not an option for us. We cannot fall down with the same obstacles, those which the mls is falling into over and over and over.
> 2 months ago my son got a guarantied spot on galaxy, we got a bit excited at first, but after a deep research we had to reject the offer. will just ask few one questions as example.
> How many 04 players from last year for Galaxy are in the current 04/03 roster? Do you know what Galaxy told to the 80% of these players? I tell you,  "go else where and come back again to tryout next year"
> They wanted to use mainly 03s on their squad in order to compete. What competition they're worry about??. we all know that maybe with luck, 3 or 4 players will make the 1st team. why is so important to win a match vs Strikers U16? We are talking to build the American soccer, not to win internal none sense games. We are internally competing on who runs faster to the other side of the box, but we haven't figure what it takes to play out of the box, we are still bouncing back and forward inside of 4 walls, like pin pong balls.
> We can be here all day, talking/discussing back and forward in regards this. (with respect, I have no time for that). FCGS is a better option at least for me and my son, the MLS jersey looks very hot and attractive but my son is much important than a cartoonist logo. Since American Soccer MLS is not a reliable resource for players. My all in beat is into colleges (thing that MLS isn't willing to support). I might be interested in support MLS with my grand kids sometime in the future, but not now.
> Thanks for your feedback


100% agree. particularly on limited time window for the kids. 

the Scuffed interview is different - and more in-depth - than what LAFC published. Scuffed in general is a really solid resource.

agreed that LAFC has been talking about playing kids up but has done that less than they inferred they would. 

best of luck this year. nice showing against LAFC, btw. looks like it was a tight game.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/5). home is listed first. big weekend with a number of matches to watch. here is the separate thread for the LA Galaxy vs LAFC match - http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/u15-05-la-galaxy-vs-lafc-predict-and-commentary-october-5th.17984/

*SoCal Games*
Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1 *- match to watch*
note: this DA Cup group is probably one of the toughest Tier 2 DA Cup groups in the country, w/ each team legitimately having a beef that their u19 team was relegated to Tier 2 by USSDA. Very little has been said about how USSDA will re-evaluate the Tier 2 groupings at the end of the 2019-20 season but just looking at the groups and clubs and their historical performance statistically, if a club is not MLS, historical performance plays a very big role in USSDA's tiering to date. So, no pressure you guys. 

RSC has to make up for the 1-5 loss to the Strikers from last week, and the Barca team - which was largely newly recruited for this season and includes four former SD Surf starters, two former TFA starters and the #5 TDS ranked player in the country - also has something to prove. Should be a fun match to watch.

San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs FC Golden State 1 *- match to watch*
note: FCG is just off a decent result - 1-1 tie - with LAFC. Next step is traveling north for the SJ Quakes. TDS ranks LAFC as the #3 team in the country, and SJ Quakes as the #7 team in the country. Let's see what you got FCG. (particularly given that there's only one match up north. hope USSDA pitched in on travel costs for this one...)

Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2 *- match to watch*
note: see the notes above re: DA Cup. Strikers are strong goal scorers and Crossfire has one of the better defenses in the country. Should be a fun match to watch.

Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 2

Real Salt Lake 2 vs TFA 1 - *match to watch*
note: the algo has this as a 1-1 tie with the slight edge to TFA, but the algo doesn't have a lot of data on RSL, so it's wrong. 

RSL - like Barca - has a team that was largely newly recruited for this season (RSL engaged the Soccer Syndicate to do their recruiting here's the SS website - http://thesoccersyndicate.com/) and includes three former starters from SD Surf, a player from Chula Vista FC and a player from Santa Barbara SC. 

On paper, RSL should dominate TFA - particularly given that TFA lost so many players going into this season - but TFA has been playing with a lot of pride and showing that the new guys can play as well. Also, RSL has been underperforming to date and looks like they're still trying to figure out the best way to play with the players they've got.

Be interesting to see how this one goes.

Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 2

Silicon Valley SA 1 vs Nomads 1

Breakers 0 vs Nomads 1

Breakers 1 vs Albion 2

Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Albion 1

Strikers 2 vs Barca 1 *- match to watch*

Real So Cal 1 vs Crossfire Premier 4  *- match to watch*
note: RSC managed to tie Crossfire last time these two played but Crossfire was missing two key players. With a lot on the line, Crossfire (out of all the teams relegated to Tier 2) probably has the biggest beef w/ USSDA and something to prove. 

By way of background, USSDA may or may not have considered Crossfire's complaint/lawsuit about US Soccer not forwarding solidarity payments for Yedlin when relegating Crossfire to Tier 2 status, but most folks think the complaint/lawsuit played a part in USSDA's decision, particularly given that Crossfire has been one of the top performing DA clubs across age groups for the last decade. 

Short version then is that Crossfire Premier is not likely to let a tied result from last match stand.

*Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
CO Rapids 1 vs Real Colorado 2
De Anza Force 3 vs Sacramento Republic 5
Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1
San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 0


----------



## 66 GTO

Emilio Castro said:


> I will listen the interview later. Is this the one TS stated that LAFC will be playing most of their games a year up? i haven't see that, not even vs the "weakest teams".
> 
> It is not passion, it is kinda  frustration to see big talent wasted by non competent coached and directors.
> Time for current players is so precious (speaking personally for my son) that wasting it is not an option for us. We cannot fall down with the same obstacles, those which the mls is falling into over and over and over.
> 2 months ago my son got a guarantied spot on galaxy, we got a bit excited at first, but after a deep research we had to reject the offer. will just ask few one questions as example.
> How many 04 players from last year for Galaxy are in the current 04/03 roster? Do you know what Galaxy told to the 80% of these players? I tell you,  "go else where and come back again to tryout next year"
> They wanted to use mainly 03s on their squad in order to compete. What competition they're worry about??. we all know that maybe with luck, 3 or 4 players will make the 1st team. why is so important to win a match vs Strikers U16? We are talking to build the American soccer, not to win internal none sense games. We are internally competing on who runs faster to the other side of the box, but we haven't figure what it takes to play out of the box, we are still bouncing back and forward inside of 4 walls, like pin pong balls.
> We can be here all day, talking/discussing back and forward in regards this. (with respect, I have no time for that). FCGS is a better option at least for me and my son, the MLS jersey looks very hot and attractive but my son is much important than a cartoonist logo. Since American Soccer MLS is not a reliable resource for players. My all in beat is into colleges (thing that MLS isn't willing to support). I might be interested in support MLS with my grand kids sometime in the future, but not now.
> Thanks for your feedback


I agree with most of what you shared
I had a good experience with my 06 atGSA
But not for my 05
Every club has its pros and cons 
GS did the same thing with the 04s from last year and they had a very solid team told them they would only roster 03s 
And a lot players that were there since u12s left. 
On the 05s they had tryouts in June and they still didn’t have a roster til 2nd Game of season.
We all have different expectations but most are very similar.


----------



## Kiko9

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (10/5). home is listed first. big weekend with a number of matches to watch. btw, will put together a separate thread for the LA Galaxy vs LAFC match.
> 
> *SoCal Games*
> Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1 *- match to watch*
> note: this DA Cup group is probably one of the toughest Tier 2 DA Cup groups in the country, w/ each team legitimately having a beef that their u19 team was relegated to Tier 2 by USSDA. Very little has been said about how USSDA will re-evaluate the Tier 2 groupings at the end of the 2019-20 season but just looking at the groups and clubs and their historical performance statistically, if a club is not MLS, historical performance plays a very big role in USSDA's tiering to date. So, no pressure you guys.
> 
> RSC has to make up for the 1-5 loss to the Strikers from last week, and the Barca team - which was largely newly recruited for this season and includes four former SD Surf starters, two former TFA starters and the #5 TDS ranked player in the country - also has something to prove. Should be a fun match to watch.
> 
> San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs FC Golden State 1 *- match to watch*
> note: FCG is just off a decent result - 1-1 tie - with LAFC. Next step is traveling north for the SJ Quakes. TDS ranks LAFC as the #3 team in the country, and SJ Quakes as the #7 team in the country. Let's see what you got FCG. (particularly given that there's only one match up north. hope USSDA pitched in on travel costs for this one...)
> 
> Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2 *- match to watch*
> note: see the notes above re: DA Cup. Strikers are strong goal scorers and Crossfire has one of the better defenses in the country. Should be a fun match to watch.
> 
> Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 2
> 
> Real Salt Lake 2 vs TFA 1 - *match to watch*
> note: the algo has this as a 1-1 tie with the slight edge to TFA, but the algo doesn't have a lot of data on RSL, so it's wrong.
> 
> RSL - like Barca - has a team that was largely newly recruited for this season (RSL engaged the Soccer Syndicate to do their recruiting here's the SS website - http://thesoccersyndicate.com/) and includes three former starters from SD Surf, a player from Chula Vista FC and a player from Santa Barbara SC.
> 
> On paper, RSL should dominate TFA - particularly given that TFA lost so many players going into this season - but TFA has been playing with a lot of pride and showing that the new guys can play as well. Also, RSL has been underperforming to date and looks like they're still trying to figure out the best way to play with the players they've got.
> 
> Be interesting to see how this one goes.
> 
> Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 2
> 
> Silicon Valley SA 1 vs Nomads 1
> 
> Breakers 0 vs Nomads 1
> 
> Breakers 1 vs Albion 2
> 
> Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Albion 1
> 
> Strikers 2 vs Barca 1 *- match to watch*
> 
> Real So Cal 1 vs Crossfire Premier 4  *- match to watch*
> note: RSC managed to tie Crossfire last time these two played but Crossfire was missing two key players. With a lot on the line, Crossfire (out of all the teams relegated to Tier 2) probably has the biggest beef w/ USSDA and something to prove.
> 
> By way of background, USSDA may or may not have considered Crossfire's complaint/lawsuit about US Soccer not forwarding solidarity payments for Yedlin when relegating Crossfire to Tier 2 status, but most folks think the complaint/lawsuit played a part in USSDA's decision, particularly given that Crossfire has been one of the top performing DA clubs across age groups for the last decade.
> 
> Short version then is that Crossfire Premier is not likely to let a tied result from last match stand.
> 
> *Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
> CO Rapids 1 vs Real Colorado 2
> De Anza Force 3 vs Sacramento Republic 5
> Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1
> San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 0


TFA will be raking 5 06 players that should make it more interesting!


----------



## SBFDad

Emilio Castro said:


> How many 04 players from last year for Galaxy are in the current 04/03 roster? Do you know what Galaxy told to the 80% of these players? I tell you,  "go else where and come back again to tryout next year" They wanted to use mainly 03s on their squad in order to compete. What competition they're worry about??


Where are you getting your intel from? My kid is an 04 on that team and I seriously doubt 80% of his peers were told to "go else where and come back...next year". No one I've talked to was told anything like that, and we weren't either. Also, they aren't going heavy 2003 on the rosters so far this season. A lot of 2003s are playing up. First 4 games, starters include pretty much half 2004s. All have been field players, no GKs...

vs. FCGS - 6x 2004s, 5x 2003s
vs. San Jose - 5x 2004s, 6x 2003s
vs. SacRep - 5x 2004s, 6x 2003s
vs. DeAnza- 6x 2004s, 5x 2003s

There are 18x 2004s, and to answer the question about how many from last year...11x came back, so 7x of these 2004s are new signings. Hardly a sign that 80% were told to go away and that Galaxy were planning to use mainly 2003s. You make some good points in your comments, but you sound like sour grapes about Galaxy. I recommend that you have your facts straight before you come on here talking like you're an authority on the organization.


----------



## Emilio Castro

SBFDad said:


> Where are you getting your intel from? My kid is an 04 on that team and I seriously doubt 80% of his peers were told to "go else where and come back...next year". No one I've talked to was told anything like that, and we weren't either. Also, they aren't going heavy 2003 on the rosters so far this season. A lot of 2003s are playing up. First 4 games, starters include pretty much half 2004s. All have been field players, no GKs...
> 
> vs. FCGS - 6x 2004s, 5x 2003s
> vs. San Jose - 5x 2004s, 6x 2003s
> vs. SacRep - 5x 2004s, 6x 2003s
> vs. DeAnza- 6x 2004s, 5x 2003s
> 
> There are 18x 2004s, and to answer the question about how many from last year...11x came back, so 7x of these 2004s are new signings. Hardly a sign that 80% were told to go away and that Galaxy were planning to use mainly 2003s. You make some good points in your comments, but you sound like sour grapes about Galaxy. I recommend that you have your facts straight before you come on here talking like you're an authority on the organization.


Not willing to discuss color tones with anybody.
Enjoy your son high education program and  playtime. The best business deals, regardless the terms, are those where you end up happy.
to be clear, (nothing against Galaxy specifically, I am targeting my OPINIONS to the green MLS program)


----------



## jpeter

Emilio Castro said:


> Not willing to discuss color tones with anybody.
> Enjoy your son high education program and  playtime. The best business deals, regardless the terms, are those where you end up happy.
> to be clear, (nothing against Galaxy specifically, I am targeting my OPINIONS to the green MLS program)


When a team has 33 kids on a roster and only 16 can play each week one has to wonder why parking players is  good for development, competition, or whatever the rational beyond that sort of things are besides taking advantage of the "status" situation.  Part time players would seem to be more appropriate for a bunch of them, let them get some playing time & experience elsewhere.


----------



## 3leches

jpeter said:


> When a team has 33 kids on a roster and only 16 can play each week one has to wonder why parking players is  good for development, competition, or whatever the rational beyond that sort of things are besides taking advantage of the "status" situation.  Part time players would seem to be more appropriate for a bunch of them, let them get some playing time & experience elsewhere.


Not sure why Galaxy signed so many players ? Most of the guys will see very few games this season. They should've PT alot of them or fielded a team in another league. Some of the players that have not touched the field this season struggled last season and the new additions are okay players. Given the fact that 99% of these players will not play professionally;  why sacrifice your kids education, self confidence as a player and lack of playtime for a jersey. SBFDAD how many games has you kid played this season ?


----------



## messy

3leches said:


> Not sure why Galaxy signed so many players ? Most of the guys will see very few games this season. They should've PT alot of them or fielded a team in another league. Some of the players that have not touched the field this season struggled last season and the new additions are okay players. Given the fact that 99% of these players will not play professionally;  why sacrifice your kids education, self confidence as a player and lack of playtime for a jersey. SBFDAD how many games has you kid played this season ?


I always say let the kid make the call. If (s)he asks for advice, give it. But let them decide.


----------



## Emilio Castro

jpeter said:


> When a team has 33 kids on a roster and only 16 can play each week one has to wonder why parking players is  good for development, competition, or whatever the rational beyond that sort of things are besides taking advantage of the "status" situation.  Part time players would seem to be more appropriate for a bunch of them, let them get some playing time & experience elsewhere.


Imagine if that "somewhere else" would have being to open an 04 team and play them at any premier league, just to ensure the proper care and follow up of the player. Then, get them back to the DA. 
You don't need to be too smart to figure something up, if you main focus are the players and their development.


----------



## Husky13

Emilio Castro said:


> Not willing to discuss color tones with anybody.
> Enjoy your son high education program and  playtime. The best business deals, regardless the terms, are those where you end up happy.
> to be clear, (nothing against Galaxy specifically, I am targeting my OPINIONS to the green MLS program)


Would you mind elaborating?  Specifically, about the "green" program?  I am not being sarcastic at all, just curious to hear your views (and which program you are referring to).


----------



## SBFDad

3leches said:


> SBFDAD how many games has you kid played this season ?


Since mid-July he’s played in 9 matches - 5 in Korea. 3 friendlies. 1 DA Cup game. 4 more coming up over the next couple of weeks in Croatia.

Playing time is happening, just not all in DA games. That’s more on US Soccer than Galaxy though. They should’ve split the 16/17 age group this year like on the girls side. My guess is that DA will do so next year.

Galaxy are rolling with a lot 04s at the U16/17s, but that’s just logistics. Not much different than what Pats, Surf, and others are doing with putting their 04s in NPL, except Galaxy are traveling overseas to get those games. Pick your poison.


----------



## Advantage

3leches said:


> Not sure why Galaxy signed so many players ? Most of the guys will see very few games this season. They should've PT alot of them or fielded a team in another league. Some of the players that have not touched the field this season struggled last season and the new additions are okay players. Given the fact that 99% of these players will not play professionally;  why sacrifice your kids education, self confidence as a player and lack of playtime for a jersey. SBFDAD how many games has you kid played this season ?


Why so mad at Galaxy 
What team does your son play for?


----------



## BruceDern

Advantage said:


> Why so mad at Galaxy
> What team does your son play for?


Soon or later they will hit the field, does your expectations meet your goal criteria? I would listen closely to how your son feels about the year.


----------



## Advantage

BruceDern said:


> Soon or later they will hit the field, does your expectations meet your goal criteria? I would listen closely to how your son feels about the year.


???


----------



## chule

Does anyone know when the next us training camp will happen ?


----------



## soccerdad79

TFA 2 RSL 1


----------



## enrique

Strikers 2 crossfire 2
Lafc 5 Galaxy 0


----------



## DosEquisGuy

RSC 2 - Barca 1
Surf 2 - Arsenal 0
TFA 2 - RSL 1


----------



## DosEquisGuy

Albion 4 - Monterey Breakers 1
Nomads 3 - Silicon Valley 3


----------



## DosEquisGuy

Barca 2 - Strikers 0


----------



## Advantage

GS ties LAFC last week 
Then goes up north and gets beaten 2-5
Talk about a long road trip back home


----------



## texanincali

chule said:


> Does anyone know when the next us training camp will happen ?


Won’t be a training camp I don’t think.  The 05s will be in Poland for a tournament sometime around October 16.


----------



## focomoso

texanincali said:


> Won’t be a training camp I don’t think.  The 05s will be in Poland for a tournament sometime around October 16.


Do you know where in Poland and who they're playing?


----------



## texanincali

focomoso said:


> Do you know where in Poland and who they're playing?


I don't.  I would assume it would be a round robin, probably 3 matches.  I am only passing on second hand info, so take what I am saying with a grain of salt.  The roster has not been publicly announced, only relying on what a friend back home is telling me.  Apparently there are 7 FC Dallas kids that have been selected.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/5). home is listed first. was big weekend with a number of matches to watch. 

*SoCal Games*
predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4. *Actuals: LA Galaxy 0 vs LAFC 5*
note: sounds like - without JO (injury) and BT (in Croatia w/ the 04s) for LAG - as expected, LAFC had their way w/ LAG. RW for LAFC had three. SR had two. Of note, EM for LAG also travelled to Croatia w/ BT and the 04s.

predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1 *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1*
note: as expected. RSC came to play and was up 2-0 at half. Barca got one back late. Any commentary/insight on this one? MMG and GE (formerly of SD Surf) are handfuls on the front line. Would be interesting to hear how RSC handled these two. Also, is BR for Barcelona all that?

predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs FC Golden State 1 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 5 vs FC Golden State 2. *
note: FCG was just off a decent result - 1-1 tie - with LAFC and per game report, was tied 1-1 at half. But Quakes owned the 2nd half for the 5-2 result. per the game report, looks like FCG did not roster - for some reason - VM, who is their leading goal scorer w/ 1.11 goals scored per 80 minutes played.

Any commentary/insight into the "why" btw the LAFC and the SJ results? Non-trivial travel for 15 year olds but still. Missing VM seems like it was big deal for FCG...

predict: Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2 *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2*
note: as expected was a solid match. Per game report, Crossfire scored first but Strikers quickly tied it and then went ahead. Crossfire came back for the tie int eh 68th minute. Any commentary here?

predict: Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 2 *Actuals: pending - does any one have results here?*

predict: Real Salt Lake 2 vs TFA 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 1 vs TFA 2 (thanks soccerdad 79!)*
note: have to credit TFA for their results this season, particularly in the bigger games (eg, vs LAG and RSL). TFA lost a significant number of players from 2018-19 but seem to be regrouping at a decent pace. Meanwhile, RSL continues to not quite perform to expectations given their roster. 

per game report, TFA went ahead early for a 1-0 lead at ht. RSL tied it late but TFA put in the game winner at the 77th minute. of note, TFA played five 06s who averaged 74 minutes each and included one 06 who scored TFA's first goal. 

seems like a fun match to watch. Any other commentary on this one?

P.S. had written in the predict _"__note: the algo has this as a 1-1 tie with the slight edge to TFA, but the algo doesn't have a lot of data on RSL, so it's wrong." _my apologies to the algo...

predict: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 2 *Actuals: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 5*
note: game report says that Pats went ahead early for 1-0 lead at ht. LAUAF tied it right after the 2nd h but it stayed 1-1 until the last ten minutes or so, when LAUFA scored four more in quick succession. Pats also got one more to make the final result 5-2 LAUFA. 

Looks like the Pats played their XI for the full 80 and they just wore down. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?

predict: Silicon Valley SA 1 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Nomads 3*
note: higher scoring than predicted but the expected result. per game report, looks like SVSA had the edge w/ a 3-2 lead at ht but Nomads came back late for the tie. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?

predict: Breakers 0 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Nomads 5*
note: Nomads had this one pretty well in hand, scoring three in the first 20 minutes. Not sure if Breakers not that good, or if Nomads stepped it up. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?

predict: Breakers 1 vs Albion 2 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Albion 4*
note: looks like a simple case of match-ups w/ Albion's AG too much for the breakers.

predict: Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 2 vs Albion 0*

predict: Strikers 2 vs Barca 1 *Actuals: Strikers 0 vs Barca 2*
note: surprising result here. maybe the former SD Surf's familiarity/rivalry w/ the Strikers (eg, last SD Surf  vs Strikers match in 2018-19 - before the SD Surf players went their separate ways - was a 6-4 result for the Strikers that featured three SD Surf cards including a send-off) gave Barca the edge. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?

predict: Real So Cal 1 vs Crossfire Premier 4 *Actuals: Real So Cal 2 vs Crossfire Premier 1 (thanks Ozzie!)*
note: this was a solid win for RSC and put them in first for their DA Cup group, which is likely one of the toughest in the country. per the game report, RSC scored first in the 13th minute, xfire tied at the 25th minute but RSC came right back  to go ahead 2-1 at the 26th minute. per Ozzie, xfire had a pk in the 2nd half which was blocked by RSC's goalie. (thanks Ozzie!)

also, per Ozzie, "_Crossfire traveled without their starting Goalie, and their starting #6 Holding Mid."_

does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one? sounds like a fun match to watch.

*Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
predict: CO Rapids 1 vs Real Colorado 2 *Actuals: CO Rapids 2 vs Real Colorado 0*
predict: De Anza Force 3 vs Sacramento Republic 5 *Actuals: De Anza Force 1 vs Sacramento Republic 1*
predict: Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1 *Actuals: Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1 *
predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 0 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 2 (thanks Beechwood!)*


----------



## beechwood

Quakes 2 - Force 2


----------



## Ozzie

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/5). home is listed first. was big weekend with a number of matches to watch.
> 
> *SoCal Games*
> predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4. Actuals: LA Galaxy 0 vs LAFC 5
> note: sounds like - without JO (injury) and BT (in Croatia w/ the 04s) for LAG - as expected, LAFC had their way w/ LAG. RW for LAFC had three. SR had two. Of note, EM (is he still starting goalie?) was also not rostered.
> 
> predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1 *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1*
> note: as expected. RSC came to play and was up 2-0 at half. Barca got one back late. Any commentary/insight on this one? MMG and GE (formerly of SD Surf) are handfuls on the front line. Would be interesting to hear how RSC handled these two. Also, is BR for Barcelona all that?
> 
> predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs FC Golden State 1 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 5 vs FC Golden State 2. *
> note: FCG was just off a decent result - 1-1 tie - with LAFC and per game report, was tied 1-1 at half. But Quakes owned the 2nd half for the 5-2 result. per the game report, looks like FCG did not roster - for some reason - VM, who is their leading goal scorer w/ 1.11 goals scored per 80 minutes played.
> 
> Any commentary/insight into the "why" btw the LAFC and the SJ results? Non-trivial travel for 15 year olds but still. Missing VM seems like it was big deal for FCG...
> 
> predict: Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2 *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2*
> note: as expected was a solid match. Per game report, Crossfire scored first but Strikers quickly tied it and then went ahead. Crossfire came back for the tie int eh 68th minute. Any commentary here?
> 
> predict: Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 2 *Actuals: pending - does any one have results here?*
> 
> predict: Real Salt Lake 2 vs TFA 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 1 vs TFA 2 (thanks soccerdad 79!)*
> note: have to credit TFA for their results this season, particularly in the bigger games (eg, vs LAG and RSL). TFA lost a significant number of players from 2018-19 but seem to be regrouping at a decent pace. Meanwhile, RSL continues to not quite perform to expectations given their roster.
> 
> per game report, TFA went ahead early for a 1-0 lead at ht. RSL tied it late but TFA put in the game winner at the 77th minute. of note, TFA played five 06s who averaged 74 minutes each and included one 06 who scored TFA's first goal.
> 
> seems like a fun match to watch. Any other commentary on this one?
> 
> P.S. had written in the predict _"__note: the algo has this as a 1-1 tie with the slight edge to TFA, but the algo doesn't have a lot of data on RSL, so it's wrong." _my apologies to the algo...
> 
> predict: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 2 *Actuals: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 5*
> note: game report says that Pats went ahead early for 1-0 lead at ht. LAUAF tied it right after the 2nd h but it stayed 1-1 until the last ten minutes or so, when LAUFA scored four more in quick succession. Pats also got one more to make the final result 5-2 LAUFA.
> 
> Looks like the Pats played their XI for the full 80 and they just wore down. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Silicon Valley SA 1 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Nomads 3*
> note: higher scoring than predicted but the expected result. per game report, looks like SVSA had the edge w/ a 3-2 lead at ht but Nomads came back late for the tie. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Breakers 0 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Nomads 5*
> note: Nomads had this one pretty well in hand, scoring three in the first 20 minutes. Not sure if Breakers not that good, or if Nomads stepped it up. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Breakers 1 vs Albion 2 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Albion 4*
> note: looks like a simple case of match-ups w/ Albion's AG too much for the breakers.
> 
> predict: Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 2 vs Albion 0*
> 
> predict: Strikers 2 vs Barca 1 *Actuals: Strikers 0 vs Barca 2*
> note: surprising result here. maybe the former SD Surf's familiarity/rivalry w/ the Strikers (eg, last SD Surf  vs Strikers match in 2018-19 - before the SD Surf players went their separate ways - was a 6-4 result for the Strikers that featured three SD Surf cards including a send-off) gave Barca the edge. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> Real So Cal 1 vs Crossfire Premier 4 *Actuals: pending - does anyone have the results here?*
> 
> *Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
> predict: CO Rapids 1 vs Real Colorado 2 *Actuals: CO Rapids 2 vs Real Colorado 0*
> predict: De Anza Force 3 vs Sacramento Republic 5 *Actuals: De Anza Force 1 vs Sacramento Republic 1*
> predict: Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1 *Actuals: Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1 *
> predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 0 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 2 (thanks Beechwood!)*


Crossfire lost to RSC 2-1 yesterday.  Had a PK in 2nd half that was blocked that would have tied it.  Crossfire traveled without their starting Goalie, and their starting #6 Holding Mid.


----------



## Advantage

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/5). home is listed first. was big weekend with a number of matches to watch.
> 
> *SoCal Games*
> predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4. Actuals: LA Galaxy 0 vs LAFC 5
> note: sounds like - without JO (injury) and BT (in Croatia w/ the 04s) for LAG - as expected, LAFC had their way w/ LAG. RW for LAFC had three. SR had two. Of note, EM (is he still starting goalie?) was also not rostered.
> 
> predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1 *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1*
> note: as expected. RSC came to play and was up 2-0 at half. Barca got one back late. Any commentary/insight on this one? MMG and GE (formerly of SD Surf) are handfuls on the front line. Would be interesting to hear how RSC handled these two. Also, is BR for Barcelona all that?
> 
> predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs FC Golden State 1 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 5 vs FC Golden State 2. *
> note: FCG was just off a decent result - 1-1 tie - with LAFC and per game report, was tied 1-1 at half. But Quakes owned the 2nd half for the 5-2 result. per the game report, looks like FCG did not roster - for some reason - VM, who is their leading goal scorer w/ 1.11 goals scored per 80 minutes played.
> 
> Any commentary/insight into the "why" btw the LAFC and the SJ results? Non-trivial travel for 15 year olds but still. Missing VM seems like it was big deal for FCG...
> 
> predict: Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2 *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2*
> note: as expected was a solid match. Per game report, Crossfire scored first but Strikers quickly tied it and then went ahead. Crossfire came back for the tie int eh 68th minute. Any commentary here?
> 
> predict: Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 2 *Actuals: pending - does any one have results here?*
> 
> predict: Real Salt Lake 2 vs TFA 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 1 vs TFA 2 (thanks soccerdad 79!)*
> note: have to credit TFA for their results this season, particularly in the bigger games (eg, vs LAG and RSL). TFA lost a significant number of players from 2018-19 but seem to be regrouping at a decent pace. Meanwhile, RSL continues to not quite perform to expectations given their roster.
> 
> per game report, TFA went ahead early for a 1-0 lead at ht. RSL tied it late but TFA put in the game winner at the 77th minute. of note, TFA played five 06s who averaged 74 minutes each and included one 06 who scored TFA's first goal.
> 
> seems like a fun match to watch. Any other commentary on this one?
> 
> P.S. had written in the predict _"__note: the algo has this as a 1-1 tie with the slight edge to TFA, but the algo doesn't have a lot of data on RSL, so it's wrong." _my apologies to the algo...
> 
> predict: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 2 *Actuals: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 5*
> note: game report says that Pats went ahead early for 1-0 lead at ht. LAUAF tied it right after the 2nd h but it stayed 1-1 until the last ten minutes or so, when LAUFA scored four more in quick succession. Pats also got one more to make the final result 5-2 LAUFA.
> 
> Looks like the Pats played their XI for the full 80 and they just wore down. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Silicon Valley SA 1 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Nomads 3*
> note: higher scoring than predicted but the expected result. per game report, looks like SVSA had the edge w/ a 3-2 lead at ht but Nomads came back late for the tie. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Breakers 0 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Nomads 5*
> note: Nomads had this one pretty well in hand, scoring three in the first 20 minutes. Not sure if Breakers not that good, or if Nomads stepped it up. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Breakers 1 vs Albion 2 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Albion 4*
> note: looks like a simple case of match-ups w/ Albion's AG too much for the breakers.
> 
> predict: Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 2 vs Albion 0*
> 
> predict: Strikers 2 vs Barca 1 *Actuals: Strikers 0 vs Barca 2*
> note: surprising result here. maybe the former SD Surf's familiarity/rivalry w/ the Strikers (eg, last SD Surf  vs Strikers match in 2018-19 - before the SD Surf players went their separate ways - was a 6-4 result for the Strikers that featured three SD Surf cards including a send-off) gave Barca the edge. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> Real So Cal 1 vs Crossfire Premier 4 *Actuals: pending - does anyone have the results here?*
> 
> *Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
> predict: CO Rapids 1 vs Real Colorado 2 *Actuals: CO Rapids 2 vs Real Colorado 0*
> predict: De Anza Force 3 vs Sacramento Republic 5 *Actuals: De Anza Force 1 vs Sacramento Republic 1*
> predict: Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1 *Actuals: Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1 *
> predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 0 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 2 (thanks Beechwood!)*


LAG game vs LAFC 
The 2 players that were not at the game
Would had not helped the game in favor of Galaxy if they would had played 
LAFC owned the whole game completely 
Galaxy doesn’t connect passes mostly individuals trying to shine

On GOlden state game  how does missing a key forward justify letting 5 goals in??

TFA on the other hand is doing good stuff and still patching up the team 
VS Galaxy it could have been really bad 
Like 6-1 TFA 
So much for someone saying MG would damage the teams!!!


----------



## Kante

deleted. user error.


----------



## Xolos9

texanincali said:


> Won’t be a training camp I don’t think.  The 05s will be in Poland for a tournament sometime around October 16.


Anybody have this list of 05s going?


----------



## Husky13

texanincali said:


> Won’t be a training camp I don’t think.  The 05s will be in Poland for a tournament sometime around October 16.


If accurate, this would be surprising from a couple of standpoints.  First, MLS academies have the first round of qualifying for GA Cup this upcoming weekend, so I find it hard to believe that US Soccer would schedule a YNT trip that conflicts or follows within a day or two after that event.  

Second, 7 FC Dallas players?  Really?  More than 1/3 of the entire travel roster from one team?  That would be quite surprising.  FYI, there were 7 FC Dallas players at the June NT camp, two of which were keepers.


----------



## texanincali

Husky13 said:


> If accurate, this would be surprising from a couple of standpoints.  First, MLS academies have the first round of qualifying for GA Cup this upcoming weekend, so I find it hard to believe that US Soccer would schedule a YNT trip that conflicts or follows within a day or two after that event.
> 
> Second, 7 FC Dallas players?  Really?  More than 1/3 of the entire travel roster from one team?  That would be quite surprising.  FYI, there were 7 FC Dallas players at the June NT camp, two of which were keepers.


Again, I am just passing on the info as it was told to me.  I understood it to mean they would be leaving the US a couple of days after GA Cup qualifying.  I have no idea as to what days the matches will be played.


----------



## soccerdad79

LAGSD Boys Director seen on campus at RSL today, maybe moving to coach there?


----------



## Kante

here's the USSDA rule about players transferring clubs mid-season. seems like the same rules/equivalents that apply to the kids/players ought to apply to the adults/coaches. you know, for consistency sake.

_"Transfers during a season must be sent to DA Staff and the staff shall review and have the authority to approve or deny a transfer of a player in all circumstances. In general, a player who wishes to transfer to a new DA team during the season is required to obtain a release from their original DA Club in writing before transferring or communicating with another club. 

a) In all other circumstances, the DA Club has the discretion to transfer / release or not transfer / release the player during the Academy Season. 

b) Prior to approval by DA Staff of a transfer request, players may not train or otherwise participate with a DA team with which they are not officially rostered. 

c) If a player trains with another DA team prior to receiving a release, they may not be permitted to transfer to that DA Club. 4. Clubs wishing to speak to a player registered with another DA Club must state their intentions in writing to the player’s original/current club, the DA Staff. 

5. Regardless of the scenario, any transfer player will sit all head-to-head regular season fixtures between former and new club, regardless of being released by their previous club (this does not apply to preseason or postseason). If there are no head-to-head fixtures that remain in the current season, the player will be eligible to participate, pending service of any other suspensions."_​


----------



## soccerdad79

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/5). home is listed first. was big weekend with a number of matches to watch.
> 
> *SoCal Games*
> predict: LA Galaxy 1 vs LAFC 4. *Actuals: LA Galaxy 0 vs LAFC 5*
> note: sounds like - without JO (injury) and BT (in Croatia w/ the 04s) for LAG - as expected, LAFC had their way w/ LAG. RW for LAFC had three. SR had two. Of note, EM for LAG also travelled to Croatia w/ BT and the 04s.
> 
> predict: Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1 *Actuals: Real SoCal 2 vs Barca Academy 1*
> note: as expected. RSC came to play and was up 2-0 at half. Barca got one back late. Any commentary/insight on this one? MMG and GE (formerly of SD Surf) are handfuls on the front line. Would be interesting to hear how RSC handled these two. Also, is BR for Barcelona all that?
> 
> predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs FC Golden State 1 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 5 vs FC Golden State 2. *
> note: FCG was just off a decent result - 1-1 tie - with LAFC and per game report, was tied 1-1 at half. But Quakes owned the 2nd half for the 5-2 result. per the game report, looks like FCG did not roster - for some reason - VM, who is their leading goal scorer w/ 1.11 goals scored per 80 minutes played.
> 
> Any commentary/insight into the "why" btw the LAFC and the SJ results? Non-trivial travel for 15 year olds but still. Missing VM seems like it was big deal for FCG...
> 
> predict: Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2 *Actuals: Strikers 2 vs Crossfire Premier 2*
> note: as expected was a solid match. Per game report, Crossfire scored first but Strikers quickly tied it and then went ahead. Crossfire came back for the tie int eh 68th minute. Any commentary here?
> 
> predict: Arsenal 1 vs San Diego Surf 2 *Actuals: pending - does any one have results here?*
> 
> predict: Real Salt Lake 2 vs TFA 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 1 vs TFA 2 (thanks soccerdad 79!)*
> note: have to credit TFA for their results this season, particularly in the bigger games (eg, vs LAG and RSL). TFA lost a significant number of players from 2018-19 but seem to be regrouping at a decent pace. Meanwhile, RSL continues to not quite perform to expectations given their roster.
> 
> per game report, TFA went ahead early for a 1-0 lead at ht. RSL tied it late but TFA put in the game winner at the 77th minute. of note, TFA played five 06s who averaged 74 minutes each and included one 06 who scored TFA's first goal.
> 
> seems like a fun match to watch. Any other commentary on this one?
> 
> P.S. had written in the predict _"__note: the algo has this as a 1-1 tie with the slight edge to TFA, but the algo doesn't have a lot of data on RSL, so it's wrong." _my apologies to the algo...
> 
> predict: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 2 *Actuals: Pateadores 2 vs LAUFA 5*
> note: game report says that Pats went ahead early for 1-0 lead at ht. LAUAF tied it right after the 2nd h but it stayed 1-1 until the last ten minutes or so, when LAUFA scored four more in quick succession. Pats also got one more to make the final result 5-2 LAUFA.
> 
> Looks like the Pats played their XI for the full 80 and they just wore down. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Silicon Valley SA 1 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Nomads 3*
> note: higher scoring than predicted but the expected result. per game report, looks like SVSA had the edge w/ a 3-2 lead at ht but Nomads came back late for the tie. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Breakers 0 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Nomads 5*
> note: Nomads had this one pretty well in hand, scoring three in the first 20 minutes. Not sure if Breakers not that good, or if Nomads stepped it up. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Breakers 1 vs Albion 2 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Albion 4*
> note: looks like a simple case of match-ups w/ Albion's AG too much for the breakers.
> 
> predict: Silicon Valley SA 3 vs Albion 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 2 vs Albion 0*
> 
> predict: Strikers 2 vs Barca 1 *Actuals: Strikers 0 vs Barca 2*
> note: surprising result here. maybe the former SD Surf's familiarity/rivalry w/ the Strikers (eg, last SD Surf  vs Strikers match in 2018-19 - before the SD Surf players went their separate ways - was a 6-4 result for the Strikers that featured three SD Surf cards including a send-off) gave Barca the edge. does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one?
> 
> predict: Real So Cal 1 vs Crossfire Premier 4 *Actuals: Real So Cal 2 vs Crossfire Premier 1 (thanks Ozzie!)*
> note: this was a solid win for RSC and put them in first for their DA Cup group, which is likely one of the toughest in the country. per the game report, RSC scored first in the 13th minute, xfire tied at the 25th minute but RSC came right back  to go ahead 2-1 at the 26th minute. per Ozzie, xfire had a pk in the 2nd half which was blocked by RSC's goalie. (thanks Ozzie!)
> 
> also, per Ozzie, "_Crossfire traveled without their starting Goalie, and their starting #6 Holding Mid."_
> 
> does anyone have more commentary/insight into this one? sounds like a fun match to watch.
> 
> *Non-SoCal Games (for reference)*
> predict: CO Rapids 1 vs Real Colorado 2 *Actuals: CO Rapids 2 vs Real Colorado 0*
> predict: De Anza Force 3 vs Sacramento Republic 5 *Actuals: De Anza Force 1 vs Sacramento Republic 1*
> predict: Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1 *Actuals: Portland Timbers 2 vs Vancouver Whitecaps 1 *
> predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 0 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 2 vs De Anza Force 2 (thanks Beechwood!)*



RSL is still in a state of flux.  The coach came in and tried to implement a 3-4-3 with new kids that have never played together before.  Why you would show up late to the team and then try and implement one of the trickiest formations in football, not sure.  Results have not been good.  By tucking in the outside back instead of having them out wide blasting up and down the flanks the shape is compacted.  Team is trying to build attack through middle but there is no room.  Playing with a back 3 leaves them open to counters which is happening.  Coach hasn't started the same 11 in any game, moving kids around position-wise, not a good start.  Hoping it all settles down and they move to a 4-3-3 which the players are more comfortable with.


----------



## oldman

soccerdad79 said:


> LAGSD Boys Director seen on campus at RSL today, maybe moving to coach there?


Yes, Glenn Malone and Michael Duggan are in Herriman today; unlikely they're there exploring a move. Perhaps better to stick to facts and avoid speculation. From this and previous comments, it appears you have an ax to grind with LAGSD.


----------



## Kante

oldman said:


> Yes, Glenn Malone and Michael Duggan are in Herriman today; unlikely they're there exploring a move. Perhaps better to stick to facts and avoid speculation. From this and previous comments, it appears you have an ax to grind with LAGSD.


just two cents (i.e have no dog in this hunt) but after BD moved to LAFC mid-season, and 10 SD Surf players subsequently left for other clubs, it's reasonable for SD families to be sensitive on this kind of subject. particularly, since ussda has pretty stringent regs on players talking to other clubs mid-season.


----------



## soccerdad79

oldman said:


> Yes, Glenn Malone and Michael Duggan are in Herriman today; unlikely they're there exploring a move. Perhaps better to stick to facts and avoid speculation. From this and previous comments, it appears you have an ax to grind with LAGSD.



Just reviewed all my messages and don't see any "Ax Grinding" comments.  Please elaborate.


----------



## oldman

Kante said:


> just two cents (i.e have no dog in this hunt) but after BD moved to LAFC mid-season, and 10 SD Surf players subsequently left for other clubs, it's reasonable for SD families to be sensitive on this kind of subject. particularly, since ussda has pretty stringent regs on players talking to other clubs mid-season.


With all due respect - and I mean that sincerely - this is reckless speculation and not a noble PSA. What are the stats on how many BD-type moves there have been over the years? My bet is it's a statistical outlier and thus is noise, not signal.


----------



## Kante

got it. appreciated. 

to be clear, am not the one who brought this up, just the one providing some context. 

these coaches - or any coaches - have every right to explore what's best for them (and prohibiting that might violate CA law.)

but, maybe, the ussda - if they're going to have tough rules about players talking to other clubs during the season should:

1) also have similar rules about coaches, given how demonstrably disruptive a coach leaving mid-season was

and/or 

2) be more reasonable about the players talking to/working out w/ other clubs during the season. 

goose. gander.


----------



## oldman

Kante said:


> got it. appreciated.
> 
> to be clear, am not the one who brought this up, just the one providing some context.
> 
> these coaches - or any coaches - have every right to explore what's best for them (and prohibiting that might violate CA law.)
> 
> but, maybe, the ussda - if they're going to have tough rules about players talking to other clubs during the season should:
> 
> 1) also have similar rules about coaches, given how demonstrably disruptive a coach leaving mid-season was
> 
> and/or
> 
> 2) be more reasonable about the players talking to/working out w/ other clubs during the season.
> 
> goose. gander.


You bring up an interesting theoretical digression, but a digression for sure, rather than applicable context in this case.

On the topic you raise, I would quibble with your "goose. gander." equivalence. Your point about CA law illustrates that as well as anything.

In the end, to quote Jalen Rose: You don't get what you deserve, you get what you have the leverage to negotiate.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/12). home teams listed first.

LAGSD 2 vs LAUFA 1


----------



## Soccerdad2016

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (10/12). home teams listed first.
> 
> LAGSD 2 vs LAUFA 1


Actual LAGSD 2 LAUFA 1

Teams have shown to be fairly evenly matched In last two games. LAGSD had many more opportunities in this game and LAUFA won two weeks ago. The deciding goal was an own goal that might have been a true goal if the defender didn’t block the cross into the net. 

LAUFA two weeks ago won 1-0 in a game they looked to have control of. 

 Good last Cup game for both teams.


----------



## ferbert

Soccerdad2016 said:


> Actual LAGSD 2 LAUFA 1
> 
> Teams have shown to be fairly evenly matched In last two games. LAGSD had many more opportunities in this game and LAUFA won two weeks ago. The deciding goal was an own goal that might have been a true goal if the defender didn’t block the cross into the net.
> 
> LAUFA two weeks ago won 1-0 in a game they looked to have control of.
> 
> Good last Cup game for both teams.


Fully agree with you. you guys have a nice team. we really enjoyed the game. we couldn't have the full squad due to showcase in Spain, but you guys are good. all areas were well worked from both teams. my apologies for the 1st incident on our home field (lights). cheers.


----------



## Husky13

Curious to see how the GA Cup games help refine your predictive algorithm ….


----------



## Kante

Husky13 said:


> Curious to see how the GA Cup games help refine your predictive algorithm ….


probably this evening. in the past, GA Cup, ironically, screws up the algo. my theory is that the coaches largely play to win GA Cup, and diverge from their typical sub patterns and coaching. we'll see.


----------



## texanincali

Xolos9 said:


> Anybody have this list of 05s going?



GOALKEEPERS (2): Victor Gomez (FC Dallas), Emmanuel Ochoa (San Jose Earthquakes)

DEFENDERS (6): Edwin Avalos (Monarcas Morelia/MEX), Nati Clarke (Sporting Kansas City), Pranav DuBroff (FC Dallas), Joshua Hardin (Seattle Sounders FC), Angel Martinez (Seattle Sounders FC), Nolan Norris (FC Dallas)

MIDFIELDERS (6): Julio Benitez (Real Salt Lake AZ), Robert Deziel (Celta Vigo/ESP), Diego Hernandez (FC Dallas), Francis Jacobs (Orange County SC), Jordan Jones (FC Dallas), Sergio Oregel (Chicago Fire)

FORWARDS (6): Gage Akalu (Sporting Kansas City), Reed Baker-Whiting (Seattle Sounders FC), Italo Jenkins (Atlanta United FC), Kevin Kelley (FC Dallas), Anthony Ramirez (FC Dallas), Robert Willcot (LAFC)


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/19). home team is listed first and games are listed in home team alpha order. 

The algo is kicking out some interesting predicts this week. There's a number of matches where conventional wisdom would say that one team should dominate but the algo is saying otherwise. We'll see what happens. 

Note: u15 is the first year where age-related developmental differences are just starting to flatten out. Some teams - eg, LAFC and Strikers  - may have benefitted disproportionately from having a large number of early developer players but now may be seeing that edge starting to recede. Have been looking at player dobs and their statistical relationship to outcomes and, at a prelim look, it appears that there's a strong correlation (and maybe causation) btw having players born in certain months and game outcomes. Shocking, right?. Will be digging into it to quantify this early developer advantage more in the next month or so...

*SoCal *
Albion 3 vs Arsenal 0

Crossfire 1 vs Barca 2 - *match to watch*
note: two strong teams in one of the toughest DA groups in the country. Barca - a team with players who are largely new to each other seem to be finding their stride, but it's only been four games... Last match btw these teams was 1-1 at Barca

LAGSD 0 vs SD Surf 1 - *match to watch*
note: Lots of rivalry and pride at stake in this match. LAGSD has three ex-Surf players, and it's fair to say that SD Surf is a shell of what they were last year. Having said that, SD Surf has shown that they're willing to make tactical decisions to get the result (ex. bunkering vs LAFC for the 0-0 tie). Am betting SD Surf tries to mark LAGSD's big striker out of the match and then XG takes this one on his shoulders offensively for the win. Match should be a fun one to watch.

LA Galaxy 3 vs LAUFA 0 - *match to watch*
note: So, LA galaxy... They've had some unexpectedly poor results this year. There's been reasons for most of these results including a tough start of the year schedule and JO - leading scorer from last year - being out with injury, but at some point, there's a trend, rather than a series of one-offs. LAG has good players but it seems like last year, and now this year, the whole is less than the sum of the parts. LAG is coming off a disappointing GA cup which featured three losses and -4 goal differential, and am thinking they may use this match to get a little mojo back.  

 LAUFA, on the other hand, again lost a number of good players this season but only four games in, it's tough to tell the impact. While LAUFA won their last two games, they had an earlier 0-3 loss to FCG despite LAUFA being a man up for the last 20 minutes due to a FCG red card.

End of the day, the LAG vs LAUFA ticket is always worth the price of admission and this will be fun match to watch with a fair amount of subtext. 

Real Salt Lake 4 vs Pateadores 1

Real SoCal 1 vs LAFC 2 - *match to watch*
note: across most age groups, RSC almost always give LAFC a game. To use a SoCal analogy, this match-up has little feeling like UCLA vs USC. UCLA might have a crap season but if they're competitive w/ USC, the UCLA coach gets to keep his job. Likely it's not as dramatic as that for RSC coaches but the gist is there.

RSC has streamlined their roster this year and, aside from 1-5 loss to Strikers, has been having a solid season against one of the toughest u15 DA Cup groups in the country. In addition, RSC seems also to have found a way to consistently score goals which was a big challenge for them last year. Net net, RSC is a better team than they were last year when they beat LAFC 1-0. Also, RSC is bigger and faster (i.e. matches up better with LAFC) than they were last year.

Meanwhile, LAFC is coming off a difficult but reasonably successful GA Cup. However, this game is the first since the u15 YNT team was publicly announced. LAFC only had one player called up and that probably stings a bit. Especially since FC Dallas, a team to which LAFC lost a close GA Cup match - 0-1 - , had seven players called up. 

The upside of this for RSC is that RW won't be at the match. The downside is that there should be a number of LAFC field players with something to prove including DC, SR, and DR, and probably others.

Last, LAFC has had two unexpected results, a 0-0 tie against a bunkering SD Surf where observers reported second hand that LAFc appeared listless, and 1-1 tie back and forth match vs FCG, and these results call into question where LAFc is at vs tougher SoCal competition. Some data shows that LAFC has benefited disproportionately for a couple of years now from an emphasis on early developer players and maybe this is starting to catch up at the u15 age bracket.

Strikers 3 vs Nomads 1 - *match to watch*
note: it has been a fascinating thing to watch the Strikers this year. Two of their key players from their last several seasons have left, and it looks like the Strikers, after winning the u12 national championship back in 2017, have come back to Earth a bit. In addition, the Strikers are one of those teams that may have benefitted disproportionately at the u13 and u14 age groups from having older players. Net net, while the Strikers are still a very good team, they're not quite what they were. 

Having said that, they too have had a tough early season schedule with all of their games to date being against teams in the toughest DA Cup group in the country. This match vs the Nomads will be the Strikers' first SoCal match of the season and key measuring stick for where they're at this year.

On the other hand, the Nomads may be starting to show a little something something this season. It's tough to tell since it's only four games in and the Nomads schedule hasn't been nearly as rigorous as the Strikers' schedule.

TFA 2 vs FC Golden State 2 - *match to watch*
note: FCG's two leading scorers - VM and OL - came from TFA, and account for close to 80% of FCG's goals scored this season. However, TFA - despite losing a number of key players from last season - is performing much better than initially expected  and seem to be rising to meet their competition in tougher matches with 1-1 tie with LAG and a 2-1 win against RSL. TFA's defense has been to their success so far and will be interesting to see how their D does against familiar faces. 

On the other hand, FCG, club wide across age groups, seems to be making play to move into the top tier of academy competition and their 05 team is not exception. Even though they've had mixed results, FCG has had a tough schedule to date and did manage to pull out competitive outcomes with 1-2 loss to LAG and, by most accounts, a competitive 1-1 tie vs LAFC. 

All said, this one will definitely be a fun match to watch.

*Non-SoCal *
Seattle Sounders 3 vs Vancouver 0
San Jose Earthquakes 3 vs Sacramento Republic 1
Silicon Valley SA 2 vs De Anza 1
Breakers 1 vs Ballistic 4


----------



## 3leches

texanincali said:


> GOALKEEPERS (2): Victor Gomez *(FC Dallas*), Emmanuel Ochoa (San Jose Earthquakes)
> 
> DEFENDERS (6): Edwin Avalos (Monarcas Morelia/MEX), Nati Clarke (Sporting Kansas City), Pranav DuBroff *(FC Dallas)*, Joshua Hardin (Seattle Sounders FC), Angel Martinez (Seattle Sounders FC), Nolan Norris *(FC Dallas)*
> 
> MIDFIELDERS (6): Julio Benitez (Real Salt Lake AZ), Robert Deziel (Celta Vigo/ESP), Diego Hernandez *(FC Dallas)*, Francis Jacobs (Orange County SC), Jordan Jones *(FC Dallas),* Sergio Oregel (Chicago Fire)
> 
> FORWARDS (6): Gage Akalu (Sporting Kansas City), Reed Baker-Whiting (Seattle Sounders FC), Italo Jenkins (Atlanta United FC), Kevin Kelley (*FC Dallas*), Anthony Ramirez (*FC Dallas*), Robert Willcot (LAFC)



What is in the water at FC Dallas ? 7 players representing the US. Maybe we need to move to Texas.


----------



## Husky13

Crossfire 2-1 over Barca

Barca did not start Miles, Massimo, Brooklyn or Gabi.

Some of those kids came on mid second half and Barca clawed one back to get within 2-1.  Barca had the better of the possession second half, but never really dangerous in the attacking third (only goal came from a long outside shot), and Crossfire created better chances in the attacking third.


----------



## soccerdad79

RSL 7 - Pats 0


----------



## Soccerdad2016

LAGSD 1 Surf 1. For a team that lost a lot of players, Surf has done a good job of rebuilding. Game was very fun to watch.


----------



## enrique

Strikers 4- Nomads 0
Strikers looked great on offense an especially Defensive !!! Next league game is vs Lafc


----------



## Husky13

Sounders 5-1 over Vancouver Whitecaps


----------



## Advantage

Tfa GS 2-2
Good on TFA


----------



## Husky13

Quiet board.  Any update on LAFC vs Real SoCal?


----------



## BJ18

Husky13 said:


> Quiet board.  Any update on LAFC vs Real SoCal?


2-0 LAFC


----------



## Soccerdad179

LAUFA vs Galaxy 8-2 
Galaxy dominated most of the game offensively and defensively .


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/19). home team is listed first and games are listed in home team alpha order. 05 ynt was called up this week and is Poland. Since 7 of FC Dallas' starting 11 made up a third of the team, it didn't affect SoCal and SoCal adjacent teams that much but a couple of key players were not available.

*SoCal*
predict: Albion 3 vs Arsenal 0 *Actuals: Albion 2 vs Arsenal 1 (thx justneedaname!)*

predict: Crossfire 1 vs Barca 2 *Actuals: Crossfire 2 vs Barca 1*
note: Last match btw these teams was 1-1 at Barca. per Husky13 (thx!), _"__Barca did not start Miles, Massimo, Brooklyn or Gabi. Some of those kids came on mid second half and Barca clawed one back to get within 2-1. Barca had the better of the possession second half, but never really dangerous in the attacking third (only goal came from a long outside shot), and Crossfire created better chances in the attacking third."_

predict: LAGSD 0 vs SD Surf 1 *Actuals: LAGSD 1 vs SD Surf 1*
note: sounds like a good match. *Any more commentary?*

predict: LA Galaxy 3 vs LAUFA 0  *Actuals: LA Galaxy 8 vs LAUFA 2*
note: Although LAUFA started the scoring with an early goal, sounds like LAG dominated (thx Soccerdad179!) w/ DR getting four goals of LAG's eight on the day. JO is still not rostered, and DT was also out for the match. New LAG academy director SMS was in attendance.

predict: Real Salt Lake 4 vs Pateadores 1 *Actuals: Real Salt Lake 7 vs Pateadores 0 *

predict: Real SoCal 1 vs LAFC 2 *Actuals: Real SoCal 0 vs LAFC 2 (thx BJ18!)*
note: interesting result. RW wasn't at the match due to ynt call-up but LAFC still had a fair amount of firepower. *any more commentary? (can also dm me if public commentary is not optimal)*

predict: Strikers 3 vs Nomads 1 *Actuals: Strikers 4 vs Nomads 0*

predict: TFA 2 vs FC Golden State 2 *Actuals: TFA 2 vs FC Golden State 2 (thx Advantage!)*
note: interesting result.* any more commentary? (can also dm me if public commentary is not optimal)any more commentary here? *

*Non-SoCal*
predict: Seattle Sounders 3 vs Vancouver 0 *Actuals: Seattle Sounders 5 vs Vancouver 1*
predict: San Jose Earthquakes 3 vs Sacramento Republic 1 *Actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 1 vs Sacramento Republic 1*
predict: Silicon Valley SA 2 vs De Anza 1 *Actuals: Silicon Valley SA 2 vs De Anza 1*
predict: Breakers 1 vs Ballistic 4 *Actuals: Breakers 1 vs Ballistic 7*
note: Breakers generally aren't a tier 1 Norcal team but the Breakers goalie was called  up to the YNT.


----------



## justneededaname

Albion 2 Arsenal 1


----------



## Kante

justneededaname said:


> Albion 2 Arsenal 1


got it. thx.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (10/26). home team is listed first and games are listed in home team alpha order. 

*SoCal*
Arsenal 1 vs SVSA 3
Barca 2 vs Real SoCal 1 - *match to watch*
Crossfire Premier 2 vs Strikers 2 - *match to watch*
LAGSD 2 vs Nomads 2 - *match to watch*
LAFC 0 vs San Jose Earthquakes 0 - *match to watch*
Pateadores 1 vs FC Golden State 7
Real Salt Lake 2 vs Albion 0
San Diego Surf 1 vs LA Galaxy 1 - *match to watch*
TFA 6 vs LAUFA 2

*Non SoCal*
De Anza 2 vs Portland Timbers 0
De Anza 1 vs Seattle Sounders 4
Sacramento Republic 0 vs Seattle Sounders 6
Sacramento Republic 0 Portland Timbers 1


----------



## soccerdad79

RSL 4 - Albion 0


----------



## Ozzie

Crossfire 4-1 over Strikers.  Game not really close, Xfire dominated possession and created many more opportunities.


----------



## Kante

soccerdad79 said:


> RSL 4 - Albion 0


Do you know the match went?


----------



## soccerdad79

Kante said:


> Do you know the match went?


 I haven’t watched the film yet but word on the ground was RSL dominated, should’ve scored more but missed chances.  I’ll reply again after watching film.


----------



## Husky13

Algorithm has a bug.  Sounders lost to Sac Republic 2-1


----------



## BJ18

Husky13 said:


> Algorithm has a bug.  Sounders lost to Sac Republic 2-1


4-0 LAFC over San Jose


----------



## LIVERPOOLFC

Kante said:


> San Diego Surf 1 vs LA Galaxy 1 - *match to watch*


SD Surf 3-2 LA Galaxy.  Surf looked better than expected, considering the departures from last season.  From a neutral's perspective, I've got to say that Galaxy's back line seemed absurdly high.  Surf did well to capitalize,   Surfs forward looked really strong and ready to play, running at the back line of galaxy several times. Some seemed like very smart players and they connected the defense to the attack. From a galaxy perspective, striker looked really dangerous going forward, and Galaxy tried to play a good brand of football.  In the end, they were unlucky not to get something out of the game, but kudos to surf for a smart and well executed gameplan.      Does anyone know how the DA cup works exactly...what happens after it is over?


----------



## futbol1412

Whoever has the most points from each DA cup group and passes as first in there group goes to winter cup where there is only 32 teams remaining and the group winners there go to spring cup where the champions are determined.


----------



## SBFDad

futbol1412 said:


> Whoever has the most points from each DA cup group and passes as first in there group goes to winter cup where there is only 32 teams remaining and the group winners there go to spring cup where the champions are determined.


More complex than that, and U15s are done after the group stages. No Winter or Spring Cup. Only the olders. Read more here...

http://www.ussoccerda.com/boys_dacupstandings


----------



## futbol1412

TFA 5 vs LAUFA 2
tfa had control of the game and had many opportunities.


----------



## Emilio Castro

futbol1412 said:


> TFA 5 vs LAUFA 2
> tfa had control of the game and had many opportunities.


I saw a different game. 
I attended to see my old teammates. game was pretty even. laufa also got chances to score. 
first half was dominated by TFA in the most part, 3-0 was very impressive, I thought that laufa was gone by then. but second half LAUFA came out to play and get the game back, they played better than TFA , defending and attacking. when the score was 3-2 and LAUFA on top, TFA was forced to fake injuries to consume the clock in 3 occasions like 10 minutes were wasted, in fact the 4th and last goal was kicked away from goalie's hands (ref didn't see it, he was watching his watch) i didn't see the 5th goal. I thought the final score was 4-2.


----------



## Futbolero5891

Emilio Castro said:


> I saw a different game.
> I attended to see my old teammates. game was pretty even. laufa also got chances to score.
> first half was dominated by TFA in the most part, 3-0 was very impressive, I thought that laufa was gone by then. but second half LAUFA came out to play and get the game back, they played better than TFA , defending and attacking. when the score was 3-2 and LAUFA on top, TFA was forced to fake injuries to consume the clock in 3 occasions like 10 minutes were wasted, in fact the 4th and last goal was kicked away from goalie's hands (ref didn't see it, he was watching his watch) i didn't see the 5th goal. I thought the final score was 4-2.


My son was the one who scored the 4th goal for TFA. He actually toe poked the ball and the goalie came out and collided with my son. Luckily my son is 5’10” 150 lbs and was able to stay on his feet . When the ball bounced off the keeper, my son was able to get the ball and took the shot and he scored. I’m trying to post the video but I’m a rookie at the forum and it’s not allowing me . 

I was not present, but from what I heard, our strikers missed a ton of goals. Some parents told me that we had at least 15 clear chances to score but we just weren’t able to put them away.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Futbolero5891 said:


> My son was the one who scored the 4th goal for TFA. He actually toe poked the ball and the goalie came out and collided with my son. Luckily my son is 5’10” 150 lbs and was able to stay on his feet . When the ball bounced off the keeper, my son was able to get the ball and took the shot and he scored. I’m trying to post the video but I’m a rookie at the forum and it’s not allowing me .
> 
> I was not present, but from what I heard, our strikers missed a ton of goals. Some parents told me that we had at least 15 clear chances to score but we just weren’t able to put them away.


Again, I think I saw another game 
1. I saw 4-2, you guys saw 5-2
2. 15 clear chances to score? really?  woow, something is wrong with those forwards man!! 
3. Somebody like you who did not attend the game is describing it with this level of detail?
Not my intention to to take any credit away to TFA, it is impressive to see how a un-assembled team is getting back decently, I really enjoyed watching them. Its just that I don't like and don't support the exaggerations, there is no need for that. be proud of the good work and learn from the bad time too. 

I am sorry if my comment took your son's goal away. Looking at his records, he really needs that goal.


----------



## Advantage

Emilio Castro said:


> I am sorry if my comment took your son's goal away. Looking at his records, he really needs that goal.


going to see old teammates...
Pretty low to talk about a kid likethat..
someone can use those 4 goals
to go see a 6p game on a saturday night and not being your team.. and come here and talk smack
must not have nothing to do....


----------



## Futbolero5891

Emilio Castro said:


> Again, I think I saw another game
> 1. I saw 4-2, you guys saw 5-2
> 2. 15 clear chances to score? really?  woow, something is wrong with those forwards man!!
> 3. Somebody like you who did not attend the game is describing it with this level of detail?
> Not my intention to to take any credit away to TFA, it is impressive to see how a un-assembled team is getting back decently, I really enjoyed watching them. Its just that I don't like and don't support the exaggerations, there is no need for that. be proud of the good work and learn from the bad time too.
> 
> I am sorry if my comment took your son's goal away. Looking at his records, he really needs that goal.


1. It was 4-2. I never said it was 5-2 the person who said that was the person that commented before you.

2. You are right something was wrong with our strikers Saturday. My son played for LAUFA for the past two years and some of the parents from LAUFA were also texting and telling me similar info as the TFA parents. People see different things, some said TFA missed 10 others 12 and others up to 15 goals. I’m not sure I WAS NOT THERE.

3. The only thing I described with detail was my son’s goal because, I have the video from different angles and that’s why I was able to describe it with such detail.

4. Don’t worry about your comment you are free to speak up and you are entitled to your opinion. my son has 4 goals so far and he is the lead scorer in his team, So I’m not worried, he is developing just fine. As you know it’s not easy to score playing at this level.


----------



## Futbolero5891

Advantage said:


> going to see old teammates...
> Pretty low to talk about a kid likethat..
> someone can use those 4 goals
> to go see a 6p game on a saturday night and not being your team.. and come here and talk smack
> must not have nothing to do....


Thanks for the support bud  I appreciate it! I understand this kid Emilio is 14-15 years old and some kids at that age think being disrespectful is a cool thing. I have worked with middle school kids for the past 13 years so I should know.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (10/26). apologies it's late. was working on predicts for the 07 and 06 showcases, and had to tinker w/ the algo to get it to compare teams from different groups. 

home team is listed first and games are listed in home team alpha order.

*SoCal*
predict: Arsenal 1 vs SVSA 3 / *actuals:  Arsenal 0 vs SVSA 2*

predict: Barca 2 vs Real SoCal 1 / *actuals: Barca 4 vs Real SoCal 0*
notes: Barca lost the previous match 1-2 so changes were made, and six players picked significantly more minutes this time around. of note, FD - a 2006 - played the full 80, TD - from last year's TFA - went the full 80 (about 50 more minutes than last time) and JB - from last year's NE Revolution - also went the full 80 (about 30 more minutes than last match). with a large number of players who were new to each other this season, it was always going to take Barca a bit to find their footing.  The 4-0 win over RSC may indicate a positive trend. 

re: RSC, after a strong start to the season, RSC has had a couple of tough matches. from game reports, it looks like there may be a big drop in quality from their starting xi to their bench, and that this may have contributed to the 0-4 result vs Barca. it's a long season, with a number of West Coast teams having big/physical players, and if this quality concern is the case, it doesn't bode well for RSC.

predict: Crossfire Premier 2 vs Strikers 2 / *actuals: Crossfire Premier 4 vs Strikers 1*
note: after their u19 team was relegated to tier 2 by USSDA (most speculate that relegation had less to do w/ the club/team quality and more to do w/ the fact that Crossfire has a lawsuit pending for Yedlin solidarity payments that were made by Tottenham to MLS, but not passed along to Crossfire) they've got a bone to pick/point to prove this year. 

And it looks they've initially proven that point with their u15, u17 and u19 teams all winning their DA Cup groups against difficult competition. 

re: Strikers, they lost two key players - SR is now the leading scorer for LAFC and FJ signed w/ the OC Blues and was recently called up to the 05/u15 YNT - and are still very good but not quite great, and, aside from a solid 5-1 win over RSC, haven't q


predict: LAGSD 2 vs Nomads 2 / *actuals: LAGSD 2 vs Nomads 2*
predict: LAFC 0 vs San Jose Earthquakes 0 / *actuals: LAFC 4 vs San Jose Earthquakes 0*
predict: Pateadores 1 vs FC Golden State 7 / *actuals: Pateadores 4 vs FC Golden State 4*
predict: Real Salt Lake 2 vs Albion 0 / *actuals: Real Salt Lake 4 vs Albion 0*
predict: San Diego Surf 1 vs LA Galaxy 1 /*actuals: San Diego Surf 3 vs LA Galaxy 2*
predict: TFA 6 vs LAUFA 2 / *actuals: TFA 4 vs LAUFA 2

Non SoCal*
predict: De Anza 2 vs Portland Timbers 0 / *actuals: De Anza 2 vs Portland Timbers 2*
predict: De Anza 1 vs Seattle Sounders 4 / *actuals: De Anza 1 vs Seattle Sounders 3*
predict: Sacramento Republic 0 Portland Timbers 1 / *actuals: Sacramento Republic 4 Portland Timbers 2*
predict: Sacramento Republic 0 vs Seattle Sounders 6 / *actuals: Sacramento Republic 2 vs Seattle Sounders 1*


----------



## Kante

here's rest of commentary from matches last week...

predict: LAFC 0 vs San Jose Earthquakes 0 / *actuals: LAFC 4 vs San Jose Earthquakes 0*

thought the Quakes had a bit more in the tank for this one, particularly w/ LAFC missing RW due to a 05/u15 ynt call-up. trend lines on both sides of the ball are going the wrong way for the Quakes with their D, after shutouts in three of their first four games, particularly taking a a dip in quality.

on the flip side, LAFC seems to show significant quality against non-SoCal teams. maybe something to do with the SoCal teams are familiar w/ LAFC and the shock and awe is not quite as "shocky" and "awe-y" any more.

also, most would say that a number of LAFc players were snubbed by the recent YNT call-up, with seven players being called up from FC Dallas - a team LAFC lost to at the GA cup 0-1 - while only one player was called up from LAFC, so maybe something to prove.

predict: Pateadores 1 vs FC Golden State 7 / *actuals: Pateadores 4 vs FC Golden State 4*
interesting result here. The Pats didn't have a great 2018-19 season but didn't change the roster that much and were getting similar results in 2019-20. on the flip side, FCG had a decent 2018-19, and added a couple of key players in 2019-20. The algo expected FCG to run away with the one.

What happened is that was a much more competitive match... per the game report, FCG scored in the first minute but Pats got one back in the 15th minute. FCG went ahead at the 26th minute for 2-1 lead going into halftime. The second half was different story with Pats getting three more by the 57th minute for a 4-2 lead. However, FCG got two late for the final 4-4 draw result.

net net, FCG is still on the edge of - but not quite - becoming a top tier team. The potential, as evidenced by their 1-1 tie w/ LAFC, in what most described as a competitive match, is there but there's still work to be done. Particularly, from the last two matches, ont eh defensive side.

predict: Real Salt Lake 2 vs Albion 0 / *actuals: Real Salt Lake 4 vs Albion 0*
RSL is another team where most of the players are new to each other this year, and had a tough/awkward start to the season. But, after bottoming out w/ a 0-1 loss to Vancouver, RSL seems to be coming around. RSL had a good GA cup and has benefitted from a softer schedule the last couple of matches, but, sometimes, that's just what the doctor ordered. Even with their mid - JB - called up to the 05/u15 ynt, RSL doesn't seem to be affected.

Albion... After seven games, their offense is trending decisively down. D is in better shape but the trend is still shaping up and could go either way. Might be a long season.

predict: San Diego Surf 1 vs LA Galaxy 1 /*actuals: San Diego Surf 3 vs LA Galaxy 2*
San Diego Surf. We see you.

As has been written a number of times, SD Surf lost most of their starting line-up this season. To call a duck a duck, catalyst for this exodus was likely Coach BD leaving in mid-season to go to LAFC.

However, there may be some light at the end fo the tunnel with this 3-2 result vs LAG. (am discounting the earlier 0-0 tie w/ LAFC due to SD Surf bunkering).

While LAG roster may be a little depleted (presumably injuries), they still have enough players to be imposing. Nevertheless, SD Surf pulled this one out in a back and forth chippy match. Will be interesting to see if SD Surf can keep it up.

LAG. Sigh, LAG. Three key players were out for this match, but even though the algo had this as a 1-1 tie, LAG has the players to do more. From u13 thru u15, results just haven't been what is typically expected. Plus, LAG also just posted a disappointing GA Cup performance. Transition (i.e. brand new leadership for the LAG academy this year) is always difficult but if this keeps up, it will be interesting to see if LAG can retain key players on their rosters.

The irony is that LAG swapped out 50% of their players - who posted a very respectable previous season - for 2018-19. Karma?

predict: TFA 6 vs LAUFA 2 / *actuals: TFA 4 vs LAUFA 2*
TFA is another team that took significant roster losses going into 2019-20, but who are also building back up this season (with some help from their 06s). The algo expected a bit more from TFA against LAUFA, but still a decent result that shows forward progress. TFA's D looks like it could be more consistently disciplined but the offense is - after two game dip vs LAG and Arsenal - showing a solid positive trend line.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this coming weekend (11/2). home teams are listed first and order is alpha by home team.

caveat is that now that most cup group games are over, everybody is playing everybody. and what's clear - from eyeballing the predicts - is that the algo needs to incorporate some better measure of "strength of schedule" since there's a number of predicts that are - at best - "suspect". 

The numbers are right but in some cases, teams that - based on results - appear similar have had significantly different type of schedules to date which then produces inaccurate predicts. eg, Ballistic is not going to beat Vancouver

however, have spent all of the available tinkering capacity on the showcase predicts, and, who knows, maybe the algo is correct...

in any case, here's predicts for this weekend.

*SoCal*
Albion 2 - Real SoCal 1
LAUFA 1 - Real Salt Lake 6
LAUFA 1 - Barca 5
LAGSD 1 - Arsenal 0
LA Galaxy 5 - Pateadores 2
Nomads 0 - LAFC 4
SD Surf 3 - FC Golden State 2 - *match to watch*
TFA 1 - Barca 2 - *match to watch*
TFA 1 - RSL 3

*Non-SoCal*
Ballistic 3 - Crossfire 3
Ballistic 2 - Vancouver 1
Sacramento Republic 4 - Breakers 1
San Jose Quakes 0 - Vancouver 2
San Jose Quakes 1 - Crossfire 3


----------



## Advantage

TFA over Barca
3-2
Was 3-1 til last minute 
Half time 2-0 Tfa


----------



## soccerdad79

RSL 2 - LAUFA 0


----------



## Soccerdad2016

LAGSD 3 Arsenal 0.  Arsenal didn’t have a significant chance at goal outside of 2 insignificant shots over crossbar.


----------



## Husky13

Don’t look now, but Ballistic is sitting in first place at 4-0 in the DA NW conference.


----------



## Kante

Husky13 said:


> Don’t look now, but Ballistic is sitting in first place at 4-0 in the DA NW conference.


who knew? but, this puts one in the odd position of having to go back and apologize to the algorithm...

good on Ballistic.


----------



## soccerdad79

RSL 2 - TFA 0


----------



## beechwood

Good results for Ballistic so far. My guess at the end of the season the top 3 for NW will be Quakes, Sounders, and Sac Republic (in no particular order).


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for last weekend (11/2). home teams are listed first and order is alpha by home team.

had to apologize to the algo this week. it called a couple of games pretty close that weren't initially passing the eyeball test. for example, "eg, Ballistic is not going to beat Vancouver." Well, Ballistic did beat Vancouver... so the math seems to be working reasonably well in some cases. There's some notable exceptions below.

*SoCal*
predict: Albion 2 - Real SoCal 1 */ actuals: Albion 1 - Real SoCal 6*
note: So Real SoCal just picked up a new player, JR, previously from LAFC. In 40 minutes in his first game w/ RSC, JR scored one goal. 

Now, this may not seem like a big deal at face value, but JR, two years ago at u13, was one of the leading goal scorers in the country, averaging more than 2 goals per 70 minutes played for LAFC. Not sure what happened last year but there was a parting of the ways with LAFC going into the 2019-20 season. 

RSC has a strong team defensively but has had issues with putting the ball in the back of the net, both last year and this year. JR may solve that. JR's one down side, defending high, will likely not be an issue w/ RSC. Maybe this is a big deal, maybe not. We'll see. 

To be clear, in this match, RSC jumped on Albion early and were up 4-1 going into the second half when JR was subbed in, so the rest of the RSC team deserve most of the credit for the win.

predict: LAUFA 1 - Real Salt Lake 6 / *actuals: LAUFA 0 - Real Salt Lake 2*
note: would have thought RSL would have more here... any additional insights/commentary on this match?

predict: LAUFA 1 - Barca 5 / *actuals: LAUFA 2 - Barca 6*

predict: LAGSD 1 - Arsenal 0 / *actuals: LAGSD 3 - Arsenal 0*

predict: LA Galaxy 5 - Pateadores 2 / *rescheduled*

predict: Nomads 0 - LAFC 4 / *actuals: pending - does anyone have the score here for this one?*

predict: SD Surf 3 - FC Golden State 2 / *actuals: SD Surf 2 - FC Golden State 1*

predict: TFA 1 - Barca 2 / *actuals: TFA 3 - Barca 2*
note: nice win for TFA. per the game report, looks like TFA came out aggressive early and were up 3-1 at half. Barca got one back at the end for a 3-2 final result. *any more commentary or insights on how this match went? *

predict: TFA 1 - RSL 3 / *actuals: TFA 0 - RSL 2

Non-SoCal*
predict: Ballistic 3 - Crossfire 3 / *actuals: Ballistic 1 - Crossfire 0*
predict: Ballistic 2 - Vancouver 1 / *actuals: Ballistic 1 - Vancouver 0 *
predict: Sacramento Republic 4 - Breakers 1 / *actuals: Sacramento Republic 9 - Breakers 1*
predict: San Jose Quakes 0 - Vancouver 2 / *actuals: San Jose Quakes 2 - Vancouver 0*
predict: San Jose Quakes 1 - Crossfire 3 / *actuals: San Jose Quakes 1 - Crossfire 0*


----------



## BJ18

I wasn’t at the game but I believe it was 6-1 LAFC over Nomads.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for the coming weekend (11/9). Home team is listed, and order is alpha by home team.

*SoCal*
Arsenal 0 - Real SoCal 3
note: be interesting to see w/ RSC scoring 6 vs Albion, if they can keep the O going this weekend. Would assume JR will be given some more minutes this week to stretch his legs a bit.

Barca 5 - Albion 1

FC Golden State 4 - Nomads 4 - *match to watch*
note: FCG had a strong performance vs LAFC but seem to have dropped back down and bumping along their performance floor. on the flip side, Nomads, despite the 1-6 results vs LAFC, seem to pushing up against the performance ceiling. this match may indicate how the season will go for these two teams.

LAUFA 1 - San Diego Surf 3
LAFC 4 - Strikers 0
LAFC 3 - LAGSD 0
Pateadores 1 - LAGSD 4

Real Salt Lake 3 - LA Galaxy 1 - *match to watch*
note: LAG was interested in a couple of players who ended up w/ RSL (so some subtext to the match...), and LAG is still bumping along, trying to find their mojo in the 2019-20 season. Looking at the #'s, RSL should run this match but LAG has some untapped potential that, at some point, is going to surface (maybe...) Also, since JB has been back from his YNT call-up, RSL O seems to be less dynamic than while he was out. have to look up at the numbers to see if this is actually a thing, but it looks like it's a thing.


San Diego Surf 2 - Strikers 1 - *match to watch*
note: the last time these teams met last Spring, the score was a wild 6-4 result for the Strikers with no love lost between the two teams, and the Surf lost two player to red cards relatively early in the 2nd half. Since that match, the Strikers lost SR to LAFC and FJ to the OC Blues (but picked up WD from TFA as a new coach), and the Surf lost most of their starting line-up. having said that, SD Surf seems to have found their stride a bit this season w/ what sounds like solid play in the mid due to XG, maximizing TW up top and solid tactical guidance from the coaching staff. on the other hand, the Strikers are capable of solid performances, but aren't consistent. SD Surf has had the harder schedule, and their last two results vs LAG and FCG tip this match in their favor. 

normally would call this one out as its own thread, given the rivalry. will see how the match goes and maybe next time.

*Non SoCal (some good rivalry matches this weekend)*
Breakers 1 - SVSA 8
Crossfire Premier 1 - Seattle Sounders 3 - *match to watch*
note: Crossfire, as a club, has been playing with a chip on their shoulder since their u19 team was relegated to the second tier by US Soccer, a decision most agree did not have to do w/ soccer. Also, Seattle is newly ranked as the #1 team in the country by TDS, and knocking the Sounders off that pedestal would be quite the feather in Crossfire's cap. But, with Seattle getting their three ynt players back, Crossfire may not have the guns to do it. Likely to be fun watching them try though... (for the socal folks, think LAFC vs LAG or SD Surf vs Strikers)

De Anza 2 - Sacramento Republic 2 - *match to watch*
note: Sac has been rolling the last couple of matches, but the overall trend lines btw the two teams - both the O and the D - are almost identical, so the algo disagrees. will be a fun one to watch and there's definitely lots of norcal bragging rights on the table.

San Jose Earthquakes 0 - Ballistic 1 - *match to watch*
note: Ballistic picked up results vs Vancouver and Crossfire last week. be interesting if they can keep it going against a Quakes team. Ballistic's calling card has been shut D with three shut-outs in their last four matches. Meanwhile, SJ, after  putting up some colorful scores at the beginning of the season has come back to earth offensively and is trending the wrong direction. Having said that, Ballistic has had a mostly relatively softer schedule than SJ, so there's that. Net net, be a fun one to watch as well.


----------



## soccerdad79

RSL 3 - LAG 1


----------



## justneededaname

Barca 7-0 vs Albion. Albion's season is swirling the bowl. 17 ga in 3 games.


----------



## Husky13

Sounders 2-0 over Crossfire


----------



## Husky13

Husky13 said:


> ounders 2-0 over Crossfire


Kudos to the Crossfire team, by the way.  They played a very spirited game, and their precise 1-touch connections through the midfield made this a very competitive game.  The game wasn't decided until the clinching goal with 2 minutes left.


----------



## justneededaname

Earthquakes goalkeeper signs a Homegrown contract - 








						San Jose Earthquakes sign 14-year-old goalkeeper Emmanuel Ochoa | MLSSoccer.com
					

Quakes sign second-youngest player in MLS history




					www.mlssoccer.com


----------



## chule

Surf 2- Strikers 2


----------



## Benjamin gomez

chule said:


> Surf 2- Strikers 2


Strikers tied the game on last minute 
PK 
Great game to watch


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/9). Home team is listed, and order is alpha by home team.

*SoCal*
predict: Arsenal 0 - Real SoCal 3 *actuals: Arsenal 0 - Real SoCal 3*

predict: Barca 5 - Albion 1 *actuals: Barca 7 - Albion 0 (thx for the score justneedaname!)*
here's commentary from match: _"Albion's season is swirling the bowl. 17 ga in 3 games."_

note: the quality of Albion's opponents has definitely stepped up the last three matches, with maybe only TFA being close to the last three teams Albion has faced. having said that, even adjusting for the quality of the opponents in the last three matches, Albion has taken a left turn. 

here's how their defense has done this season so far:



here's how the Albion offense has done so far:



Looking at the two charts, best guess is that Albion might be trying to move some players up from D in the last 2-3 matches to help their chances of scoring, but that's only a guess. 

Albion has some quality players and historically does much better than this on D, but this year, right now, looks like it will be tough and long... *Any other commentary/insights?*

predict: FC Golden State 4 - Nomads 4 *actuals: FC Golden State 2 - Nomads 1*
note: the algo had this as a tight (but more wide open) match. Looks like it was super tight match. AB for FCG (a new player to FCG this year who moved over from LAUFA) scored first at the 22nd minute for 1-0 FCG lead at ht. After half, it was tight until Nomads lost a player to a red at the 55th minute. But, Nomads rallied to tie at the 60th minute. AB got his second, though, at the 69th minute for the 2-1 FCG win. Look like a solid match, *any other commentary/insights?*

predict: LAUFA 1 - San Diego Surf 3 *actuals: pending - anyone have the score here?*

predict: LAFC 4 - Strikers 0 *actuals: LAFC 4 - Strikers 0*
note: because that how the algo rolls... SR had two in the second half against his old team (and is averaging more than one goal per game this season) as LAFC pulled away in the second half.

predict: LAFC 3 - LAGSD 0 *actuals: pending - anyone have the score here?*

predict: Pateadores 1 - LAGSD 4 *actuals: Pateadores 3 - LAGSD 2*
note: interesting result. per the game report, the first 20 minutes of this match were pretty wide open. LAGSD opened the scoring with #19 putting one in at th 8th minute. Pats came back quickly though, with a quick set of goals at the 14th and the 17th minutes to make it 2-1 Pats. LAGSD's #19 tied it 2-2 at the 23rd minute. Pats followed the second LAGSD goal with a yellow and played with some fire from that point forward, going ahead 3-2 at the 60th minute and then picking two more yellows at the 63rd and 67th minutes. 

Pats have had a couple of good results the last two matches. hopefully they keep it up. LAGSD, with the teeth of the schedule coming up, have solid D but need to find an additional goal scoring solution to complement #19.

looks like a fun match to watch.* any other commentary/insight?*

predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - LA Galaxy 1 *actuals: Real Salt Lake 3 - LA Galaxy 1 (thx for the score soccerdad79!)*
note: JO is back for LAG and had their goal but it looks like RSL did, in fact, run this match. RSL scored at the 12th minute which put the score at 1-0 at ht. RSL scored again at the 45th minute to make it 2-0. JO got his goal at the 58th minute to bring LAG back a little bit to 2-1 but RSL got their last goal 3-1 to finish. LAG's MG had what looks like a frustration yellow at the 65the minute and then another frustration yellow in extra time for the red. looks like an interesting match. 

*any other commentary/insight?*

predict: San Diego Surf 2 - Strikers 1 *actuals: San Diego Surf 2 - Strikers 2 (thx chule for the score!)*
note: note to self, make SD Surf vs Strikers its own thread... per all reports, the u13, u14 and u15 matches were super tight with SD Surf ahead in the aggregate 7-6 across those three age groups (u17 match report is pending..), not that anybody's keeping track... 

per the game report, the u15 Strikers started with intensity and took advantage of an early lapse to make it 1-0 strikers at the 2nd minute. Strikers also had an early yellow at the 7th minute. But, SD Surf picked up their intensity as well with a yellow at the 21st minute and a goal to make it 1-1 at the 24th minute. In the 2nd half, SD Surf went ahead at the 70th minute but Strikers rallied back to tie w/ a PK (thanks Benjamin Gomez!) at the 80th minute for a final 2-2 result. looks like a fun match to watch. 

*any other commentary/insight?*

*Non SoCal (some good rivalry matches this weekend)*
predict: Breakers 1 - SVSA 8 *actuals: Breakers 0 - SVSA 4*
predict: Crossfire Premier 1 - Seattle Sounders 3 *actuals: Crossfire Premier 0 - Seattle Sounders 2 (thx husky13 for the score!)*
here's commentary from husky13: _"Kudos to the Crossfire team, by the way. They played a very spirited game, and their precise 1-touch connections through the midfield made this a very competitive game. The game wasn't decided until the clinching goal with 2 minutes left."_

predict: De Anza 2 - Sacramento Republic 2 *actuals: De Anza 2 - Sacramento Republic 3*
note: Sac has been rolling the last couple of matches, and continued that roll early in the match going ahead 2-0 in the first half and then 3-0 at the 48th minute. To De Anza's credit, it looks like they did a guy check, and rallied back to make it 2-3 with De Anza's goal coming at the 54th and 63rd minutes. At this point , things got a little chippy. Sac had the first of six total (btw both teams) yellows at the 62nd minute, and their second at the 63rd minute. De Anza then had three yellows in three minutes at the 74th, 75th and 76th minutes, and Sac closed out the yellows with another yellow at the 79th minute. 

It's a good thing these teams aren't competitive with each other... 

sounds like a solid, spirited, fun match. *Any norcal folks on this forum who could provide more commentary/insight?*

predict: San Jose Earthquakes 0 - Ballistic 1 *actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 4 - Ballistic 0*
note: both Ballistic - and the algo - came back to Earth a little bit this weekend.


----------



## BJ18

8-1 LAFC over LAGSD


----------



## futbol10

HC back from injury for RSL. Played the full 80, had goal #2. Played every minute of the first 3 games this season before being out until this past weekend.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (11/16). home listed first.

*SoCal*
LAUFA 1 - Real SoCal 4
LAFC 8 - Albion 0
LA Galaxy 5 - Pateadores 2

*Non-SoCal*
Ballistic 2 - De Anza 1
Crossfire Premier 0 - SVSA 1
Crossfire Premier 1 - Sacramento Republic 2
Vancouver Whitecaps 2 - Sacramento Republic 2
Vancouver Whitecaps 0 - SVSA 1


----------



## Kante

Usually would post something like this in the Soccer Nerd thread - https://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/going-full-soccer-academy-nerd.17391/page-2#post-297541 - but today is different. Today, the USMNT is playing Canada in the second leg of the Nations Cup. Coverage for the USMNT vs Canada starts at 4pm pst on ESPN2, Unimas and TUDN.

Why does it matter? 

The stakes are high for the match this evening in a way they haven't been for the USMNT since last WC qualifying, and we all know how that went.

Because of new FIFA rules, Canada must win today to have a 100% shot at qualifying for the 2022 WC.  Last match, they beat the US 2-0 with the best Canadian team - and best Canadian coach - in a generation. Worse, the US looked really bad in the loss, and most thought the 0-2 scoreline was generous to the US.  If Canada draws, they have 50/50 shot at getting a chance to qualify for the WC and if they lose, there's only a small possibility.

On the flip side, after the 0-2 loss, the USMNT coach, Greg Berhalter - went on the public record as saying the second US v Canada match was a " must win." US Soccer GM Earnie Stewart this week walked that statement back a bit, saying one result would not determine the fate of Berhalter but...

For background, here's one the best articles on the current state of the USMNT is below. Here's the article - https://theathletic.com/1379646/2019/11/15/no-country-for-usmnt-fans/

(One point that is missed a bit - is that at the youth level - the window for the kids is small, and waiting out the US Soccer dysfunction, the way one might wait out a pro sports team's run of poor performance, is not really an option imo.)



View attachment 5638


----------



## messy

Kante said:


> Usually would post something like this in the Soccer Nerd thread - https://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/going-full-soccer-academy-nerd.17391/page-2#post-297541 - but today is different. Today, the USMNT is playing Canada in the second leg of the Nations Cup. Coverage for the USMNT vs Canada starts at 4pm pst on ESPN2, Unimas and TUDN.
> 
> Why does it matter?
> 
> The stakes are high for the match this evening in a way they haven't been for the USMNT since last WC qualifying, and we all know how that went.
> 
> Because of new FIFA rules, Canada must win today to have a 100% shot at qualifying for the 2022 WC.  Last match, they beat the US 2-0 with the best Canadian team - and best Canadian coach - in a generation. Worse, the US looked really bad in the loss, and most thought the 0-2 scoreline was generous to the US.  If Canada draws, they have 50/50 shot at getting a chance to qualify for the WC and if they lose, there's only a small possibility.
> 
> On the flip side, after the 0-2 loss, the USMNT coach, Greg Berhalter - went on the public record as saying the second US v Canada match was a " must win." US Soccer GM Earnie Stewart this week walked that statement back a bit, saying one result would not determine the fate of Berhalter but...
> 
> For background, here's one the best articles on the current state of the USMNT is below. Here's the article - https://theathletic.com/1379646/2019/11/15/no-country-for-usmnt-fans/
> 
> (One point that is missed a bit - is that at the youth level - the window for the kids is small, and waiting out the US Soccer dysfunction, the way one might wait out a pro sports team's run of poor performance, is not really an option imo.)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638


So many issues. Personally, I would've stuck with Klinsmann. The establishment's dislike of him was, along with his exciting youth program, were reasons to believe he was on the right track.


----------



## Kante

Got a note that the predicts were not for the actual games happening. (thx Vegas!)  apologies. not sure how that got screwed up.

so, here's predicts for the actual 05 games that will be happening this weekend (11/16):

*SoCal*
LAUFA 3 - Albion 2
LAFC 5 - Arsenal 0
LA Galaxy 5 - Pateadores 2

*Non-SoCal*
Ballistic 2 - De Anza 1
Crossfire Premier 0 - SVSA 1
Crossfire Premier 1 - Sacramento Republic 2
Vancouver Whitecaps 2 - Sacramento Republic 2
Vancouver Whitecaps 0 - SVSA 1


----------



## Husky13

SVSA 1, Crossfire 0.  Congrats to the algo.
Anyone know the Sac-Vancouver score?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/16). home team is listed first

*SoCal*
predict: LAUFA 3 - Albion 2/*actuals: LAUFA 1 - Albion 2*
note: per game report, LAUFA went ahead 1-0 at the 19th minute but Albion's AG got two right before half. No goals in 2h, and the final scoreline was 2-1 Albion. 

Looking at results over the season so far, LAUFA has two players accounting for ten of their 13 goals ytd. That's just a tough load to carry, and easy for other teams to game plan. To be fair, Albion's not much better with AG scoring eight of Albion's 18 goals so far. 

predict: LAFC 5 - Arsenal 0/*actuals: pending* - *does anyone have the score here?*

predict: LA Galaxy 5 - Pateadores 2/*actuals: LA Galaxy 6 - Pateadores 3*

*Non-SoCal*
predict: Ballistic 2 - De Anza 1/*actuals: Ballistic 1 - De Anza 4*
note: game report tells a story that the match may have been a bit closer than the scoreline indicates. De Anza was only up 1-0 at ht. And Ballistic tied it up 1-1 at the 57th minute. But De Anza quickly came back at the 58th minute to go ahead 2-1, and then got a pk at the 70th minute and one last goal at the 80th minute for the 4-1 win. *Does anyone have more commentary on this one?*

predict: Crossfire Premier 0 - SVSA 1/*actuals: Crossfire Premier 0 - SVSA 1 (thx for the score Husky13!)*

predict: Crossfire Premier 1 - Sacramento Republic 2/*actuals: Crossfire Premier 1 - Sacramento Republic 3*

predict: Vancouver Whitecaps 2 - Sacramento Republic 2/*actuals: pending* - *does anyone have the score here?*

predict: Vancouver Whitecaps 0 - SVSA 1/*actuals: pending* - *does anyone have the score here?*


----------



## BJ18

5-0 LAFC


----------



## BJ18

BJ18 said:


> 5-0 LAFC


4-0, my bad.


----------



## Husky13

DA website says Vancouver 2-1 over Sac Republic, a mild surprise.  However, the DA website also says Crossfire 1-0 over SVSA, and I watched the game and know that the score was the opposite (1-0 SVSA), so hard to have 100% confidence in what is reported ….


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this coming weekend (11/23) home is listed first, and order is alpha by home team. some good matches coming up.

*SoCal*
Barca 4 - LAGSD 1

FC Golden State 3 - Arsenal 0

LAUFA 1 - Real SoCal 4

LAFC 1 - Real Salt Lake 0 - *match to watch (bring the popcorn!)*
note: where to start? could write a whole thread but will save it for the post mortem. 

Couple of key fun items to watch:

LAFC has 10 shut outs over their last 15 matches (includes GA matches); RSL only has six over their last 14 matches (includes GA matches) but four of those shutouts have come in their last five games.  (edge: current trend gives slight edge to RSL)
LAFC's 8/10 DC (did not called up to u15 ynt) matched vs RSL's  6 JB (did get called up). (edge: slight edge to RSL)
LAFC's defender AL (got called up to MX u15) vs RSL front line (did not go to Poland for usynt) (edge: AL and LAFC - yes, yes, this seems to contradict the first bullet... the D trend favors RSL but the overall D to D compare favors LAFC)
Keys to match:
RSL's offense is only averaging +12% more goals scored vs average goals allowed by opponents vs LAFC is averaging +207% more goals scored than average goals allowed. So:

1) can RSL figure out a way past AL and company? 
2) RSL has a decent match-up w/ JB vs DC but RSL also figure out how to control SR and RW (both to keep them from scoring and helping other LAFC players score)?

(will be at the match. come by and say hi.)

Pateadores 3 - LA Galaxy 6 - *match to watch*
note: algo surprised on this one. wouldn't have thought the numbers would have the Pats getting 3 on LAG, but that's exactly what happened last week in the LAG vs Pats DA cup match, and algo says it will be the exact same result as last week (the algo may be being a little lazy here...) last week it was relatively tight in the first half, w/ LAG ahead 2-1 at ht but then it opened up wide with seven total goals scored in 2h. be interesting to see how these two teams manage the match this time around. 

from looking at the game report, looks like LAG finally has several key players back, so will be looking for a bit more from them moving forward.

San Diego Surf 3 - Albion 1

TFA 3 - Strikers 2 -* match to watch*
note: TFA has solidly come back this season after losing a number of players. meanwhile, Strikers are doing well but not as well as in years past. Subtext to this one is that TFA's coach from last year is now coaching the Strikers. should be fun to watch. 

*Non-SoCal*
Ballistic 2 - Portland Timbers 2 (edge: ballistic) - *match to watch*
note: algo has incorporated Ballistic's losses to De Anza and SJ and now has a more realistic assessment of Ballistic, so this match is legit shot for Ballistic to put another MLS notch in its belt. be interesting to see how this one goes.

Sacramento Republic 1 - SVSA 2 - *match to watch*
note: at first glance this looks off, but dug into the results for both teams and can this result happening. will be a surprise but sometimes the algo is really good at picking up on the kinds of results that may seem non-intuitive at first glance. will see.

San Jose Earthquakes 3 - Portland Timbers 1

Vancouver Whitecaps 1 - Seattle Sounders 2


----------



## Kante

Husky13 said:


> DA website says Vancouver 2-1 over Sac Republic, a mild surprise.  However, the DA website also says Crossfire 1-0 over SVSA, and I watched the game and know that the score was the opposite (1-0 SVSA), so hard to have 100% confidence in what is reported ….


awesome... gigo. 

thx for the heads-up. will keep an eye for corrected results/changes to results and input accordingly.


----------



## Advantage

Wouldn’t be surprised if TFA loads up with mainly 06s and pulls a win!!


----------



## Kante

quick correction: on the LAFC - RSL write-up, when I mentioned AL for LAFC, I meant DR for LAFC. AL plays for the LAFC u17 team, and I believe, has been called into the MX ynt camp, but am not aware that DR has. 

(BJ18, thx for the catch!)


----------



## Soccerdad2016

LAGSD 1 Barca 1


----------



## Husky13

Sounders 3-0 over Vancouver


----------



## Advantage

So how was LAFC vs RSL?

Galaxy can’t get it together after
14 games including DA cup and GA Cup


----------



## Husky13

Advantage said:


> So how was LAFC vs RSL?
> 
> Galaxy can’t get it together after
> 14 games including DA cup and GA Cup


So, what was the Galaxy score?  You left us hanging.


----------



## Husky13

Sac Republic 4-0 over SVSA


----------



## BJ18

LAFC 2 RSL 1


----------



## Advantage

Husky13 said:


> So, what was the Galaxy score?  You left us hanging.


2-2


----------



## Silverlining

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Excellent point xavi10.
> I agree with you. You make a valid point.
> Except for the fact that the original 2004 LAFC boys are damn good.. the original 2005 LAFC boys are damn good.. and their new arrival 2006 LAFC boys are damn good. All three of these teams kick ass continuously every game day. Now for sake of argument we can disregard the 2006’s cause they’re new.. but then how do you explain the existing 04 and 05 team? There are still players on these teams who are originals. They were playing before LAFC even had their name made up. They were playing when Joey Cascio was their only coach. I’m talking about over two years ago...  there’s still about 7 to 10 of these boys who were the very first originals. The originals of the originals. And I’m giving these boys the respect they deserve. So if you hate LAFC cause they win or you hate LAFC cause they recruit or you hate LAFC cause they’re MLS..  I don’t care what your reasons; I will stick up for these boys. I’ve watched them before there was a stadium. I’ve watched them before they had a name. I’ve watched them before they had a home to practice on. I’ve watched them four to five nights a week busting their butts for over two years...  so if you think I care that they recruit but not develop?  You’re wrong Sir. I’m happy they recruit only the best and develop only the best.


There is only 1 04 LAFC “Original” & I believe maybe 3-4 05 LAFC “Originals” left from the U12 team that Joey Cascio coached. If you’re talking about the 2nd year of the LAFC academy, when LAFC picked up the previous TFA 04 & 05 teams, there maybe more of those kids still there, making the 7-8 kids a more accurate statement. But those TFA kids were not a part of the Originals.


----------



## Lambchop

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> How about the 47 goal differential?  That’s directly associated with development wouldn’t you say?  Or are you just in denial xav10? Cause I truly believe these LAFC kids are the best around..  go watch them play.


At that age there is a huge difference in player development.  Wait until these kids are 17, 18.  That is when it really matters.


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (11/23) home is listed first, and order is alpha by home team. some good matches this weekend. Happy Turkey Day!

quick question: couple of key players were not rostered for the respective teams. anyone have any news on 05 YNT to share? either for posting or DM.

*SoCal*
predict: Barca 4 - LAGSD 1 *actuals: Barca 1 - LAGSD 1*
note: interesting result. A little subtext with this one since several ex-SD Surf players from 2018-19 are team rostered on Barca and several are rostered on LAGSD. having said that, MMG was not on the game roster for this one. not much info on the game report. 0-0 at ht. BR got a card at the 47th minute and then got a goal for Barca at the 50th minute. LAGSD tied it up at the 70th minute.

anyone have any more commentary or insight? either for posting or dm.

predict: FC Golden State 3 - Arsenal 0 *actuals: FC Golden State 3 - Arsenal 0*

predict: LAUFA 1 - Real SoCal 4 *actuals: LAUFA 1 - Real SoCal 3*

predict: LAFC 1 - Real Salt Lake 0 *actuals: LAFC 2 - Real Salt Lake 1*
note: got there late on this match. From the look of it, RSL's mid field was technically OK but not strong, and JB was not on the game roster. LAFC looked fairly dominant but mostly due to individual LAFC players being strong than the individual RSL players.Having said that, LAFC's backline was swinging the ball every efficiently. Saw the ball move up to RSL's right wing a couple of of times and LAFC was clearly very aware of this. 

Any other comments - either for post or DM - from folks who saw more of the match?

predict: Pateadores 3 - LA Galaxy 6 actuals: Pateadores 2 - LA Galaxy 2
note: per game report, LAG finally has several key players back but came out with a less than expected result. Pats got one early but LAG got two back to make it 2-1 LAG at ht. Pats scored late for the 2-2 tie. 

From reading the game report, only two cents is that LAG needs to figure out how to play both JO and JR at the same time. have glanced at the numbers and having those two on the field at the same time seems to be LAG's secret sauce but it doesn't happen often. will take another look n the coming weeks at this one.

Any other comments - either for post or DM - from folks who saw more of the match?

predict: San Diego Surf 3 - Albion 1 *actuals: rescheduled.*

predict: TFA 3 - Strikers 2 *actuals: TFA 3 - Strikers 4*
note: TFA has solidly come back this season after losing a number of players. meanwhile, Strikers are doing well but not as well as in years past. 

per game report, looks like it was fun match to watch. WD was there coaching the Strikers against his former team, TFA. TFA scored first at the 5th min ute but the Strikers came back with two goals to make it 2-1 but TFA got one back right before half to make it 2-2 at ht. Looks like there was some intense/emotional ten minute period with the Strikers getting two quick goals at the 54th and 56th minute, and TFA scoring one at the 58th minute. TFA also had two cards at the 54th and 61st minute. After that, things settled down, and the final result was 4-3 Strikers.

Any other comments - either for post or DM - from folks who saw more of the match?

*Non-SoCal*
predict: Ballistic 2 - Portland Timbers 2 *actuals: Ballistic 2 - Portland Timbers 5*
predict: Sacramento Republic 1 - SVSA 2 *actuals: Sacramento Republic 4 - SVSA 0*
predict: San Jose Earthquakes 3 - Portland Timbers 1 *actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 2 - Portland Timbers 3*
predict: Vancouver Whitecaps 1 - Seattle Sounders 2 *actuals: Vancouver Whitecaps 0 - Seattle Sounders 3*


----------



## Advantage

Roll call for Albion cup
Saw they needed teams.


----------



## justneededaname

Advantage said:


> Roll call for Albion cup
> Saw they needed teams.


Currently it is Albion, Arsenal, TFA, and LAUFA


----------



## Advantage

Hopefully they get a couple of more teams


----------



## Advantage

Where are the strikers,surf,lagsd,
Golden state and few others


----------



## justneededaname

Advantage said:


> Where are the strikers,surf,lagsd,
> Golden state and few others


Surf is doing a DA bio-banding event at Silverlakes that weekend I think. Don't know about the other three.


----------



## Kante

USYNT u15 news. Speaks spanish. Seems solid on paper. Not sure if he is full time as u15 YNT coach (i.e. will he still be working at FC United also...) 

Discuss...









						Gonzalo Segares Named Head Coach of U.S. Under-15 Boys’ National Team
					

Longtime Chicago Fire Defender, Former Costa Rica International Brings 18 Years of Experience in the United States




					www.ussoccer.com


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (1/26/20). presumably, all the 05 teams have roughly the same winter break training schedule so there won't be too much crazy variance from expected but... home team is listed first.

Arsenal 0 - LA Galaxy 3
Barca 3 - FC Golden State 1
Nomads 5 - Pateadores 3
San Diego Surf 2 - LAGSD 2 - *match to watch*
note: lots of subtext on this one. After the 2018-19 SD Surf - who was #1 in the country - scattered (after their coach left to join LAFC). Most of SD Surf's starting XI either went to RSL, Barca or... LAGSD. However, there were also several key players who stayed w/ the Surf. 

As expected, SD Surf had a tough time to start the season but seem to have gathered themselves and are trending - aside from a bad match vs San Jose - solidly up and to the right. 

LAGSD has also taken a step up in form from last year but ended 2019 a little bit on the downslope w/ disappointing November losses, 2-3 to the Pats and 1-8 to LAFC.

Last match between these two teams was a 1-1 tie.
TFA 1 - LAFC 5


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (1/26/20). home team is listed first.

predict: Arsenal 0 - LA Galaxy 3 / *actuals: Arsenal 0 - LA Galaxy 1*
note: a little surprised that LAG didn't put a stronger showing in here. ever since they beat LAFc last year at the beginning of the season, keep waiting for LAG's 05s to break out/become more dominant, but it seems like it's just not meant to be. The numbers on Arsenal are not great. This loss was their sixth shut-out loss in a row. The Arsenal defense is trending significantly in the wrong direction (although their last two matches - with better than expected defensive performances - may indicate an adjustment. This one was ripe for LAG to notch a decisive win, and yet, no. 

JO has only played in five matches so far this season with only two goals (he was one of their leading scorers last year), presumably due to injury. JR (LAG's other leading scorer last year) is scoring at about half pace he had as last year, with .75 goals per match in 2018-19 vs .42 goals per match this season. 

But, new academy director, new coach this season for LAG. It's reasonable for some adjustment time, but for how long?

*any comment/insights on situation, either to this post or via DM?*

predict: Barca 3 - FC Golden State 1 / *actuals: Barca 2 - FC Golden State 0*
note: fairly straightforward result, but per game report, it was closer than the score might suggest w/ Barca's getting both goals very late in the match. somewhat chippy match w/ four cards (Barca had one, FCG had three). also, bears noting, that it was an home game for Barca, and they are +20% better offensively and -65% better defensively playing at home.

one observation: have seen a couple of Barca matches over the season, and they seem to be consciously working on a specific style of play with lots of fast ball movement, sometimes at the cost of better results. not 100% certain of this, but that's what it looks like. 

*any comment/insights on this match, either to this post or via DM?*

predict: Nomads 5 - Pateadores 3 / *actuals: Nomads 2 - Pateadores 2*
note: the algo thought Nomads had the edge here, but nope. per game report, looks like a fun, intense match to watch. Nomads scored first at the 21st minute but Pats tied it at the very end of the 1st half for 1-1 at half time. Pats went ahead 2-1 about 15 minutes into the second half with a goal at the 55th minute, but Nomads tied it at the very end for the 2-2 final result. Match was little chippy with double yellows (one to Nomads and one to Pats) given at the 26th minute and at the 80th minute. 

*Question:* the game report says that the Nomads and Pats went 11v11 with no subs for the whole match. Is this correct? Saw this last season around this time for a couple matches, and am wondering if this is just a mistake by the ref, or something that USSDA is asking teams to do.

predict: San Diego Surf 2 - LAGSD 2 - *actuals: pending*

predict: TFA 1 - LAFC 5 / *actuals: TFA 1 - LAFC 3*
note: per the game report, LAFC was up 2-0 at halftime, and quickly logged another in the second half to make it 3-0 by the 48th minute. LAFC switched goalies at ht, and made four subs at the 54th minute. TFA got their one at the 57th minute. 

Of note, DR was not rostered for the match vs TFA, presumably because he was rostered w/ LAFC's senior team - in front of a close to 20,000 person crowd  - for the friendly against Penarol on Saturday night. (for the record, seems sorta silly to refer a player who is logging MLS first team minutes by their initials, but etiquette seems to dictate...) DR was subbed in at the 68th minute and put in 22 minutes to help maintain the 2-0 shutout for LAFC.


----------



## Advantage

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (1/26/20). home team is listed first.
> 
> predict: Arsenal 0 - LA Galaxy 3 / *actuals: Arsenal 0 - LA Galaxy 1*
> note: a little surprised that LAG didn't put a stronger showing in here. ever since they beat LAFc last year at the beginning of the season, keep waiting for LAG's 05s to break out/become more dominant, but it seems like it's just not meant to be. The numbers on Arsenal are not great. This loss was their sixth shut-out loss in a row. The Arsenal defense is trending significantly in the wrong direction (although their last two matches - with better than expected defensive performances - may indicate an adjustment. This one was ripe for LAG to notch a decisive win, and yet, no.
> 
> JO has only played in five matches so far this season with only two goals (he was one of their leading scorers last year), presumably due to injury. JR (LAG's other leading scorer last year) is scoring at about half pace he had as last year, with .75 goals per match in 2018-19 vs .42 goals per match this season.
> 
> But, new academy director, new coach this season for LAG. It's reasonable for some adjustment time, but for how long?
> 
> *any comment/insights on situation, either to this post or via DM?*
> 
> predict: Barca 3 - FC Golden State 1 / *actuals: Barca 2 - FC Golden State 0*
> note: fairly straightforward result, but per game report, it was closer than the score might suggest w/ Barca's getting both goals very late in the match. somewhat chippy match w/ four cards (Barca had one, FCG had three). also, bears noting, that it was an home game for Barca, and they are +20% better offensively and -65% better defensively playing at home.
> 
> one observation: have seen a couple of Barca matches over the season, and they seem to be consciously working on a specific style of play with lots of fast ball movement, sometimes at the cost of better results. not 100% certain of this, but that's what it looks like.
> 
> *any comment/insights on this match, either to this post or via DM?*
> 
> predict: Nomads 5 - Pateadores 3 / *actuals: Nomads 2 - Pateadores 2*
> note: the algo thought Nomads had the edge here, but nope. per game report, looks like a fun, intense match to watch. Nomads scored first at the 21st minute but Pats tied it at the very end of the 1st half for 1-1 at half time. Pats went ahead 2-1 about 15 minutes into the second half with a goal at the 55th minute, but Nomads tied it at the very end for the 2-2 final result. Match was little chippy with double yellows (one to Nomads and one to Pats) given at the 26th minute and at the 80th minute.
> 
> *Question:* the game report says that the Nomads and Pats went 11v11 with no subs for the whole match. Is this correct? Saw this last season around this time for a couple matches, and am wondering if this is just a mistake by the ref, or something that USSDA is asking teams to do.
> 
> predict: San Diego Surf 2 - LAGSD 2 - *actuals: pending*
> 
> predict: TFA 1 - LAFC 5 / *actuals: TFA 1 - LAFC 3*
> note: per the game report, LAFC was up 2-0 at halftime, and quickly logged another in the second half to make it 3-0 by the 48th minute. LAFC switched goalies at ht, and made four subs at the 54th minute. TFA got their one at the 57th minute.
> 
> Of note, DR was not rostered for the match vs TFA, presumably because he was rostered w/ LAFC's senior team - in front of a close to 20,000 person crowd  - for the friendly against Penarol on Saturday night. (for the record, seems sorta silly to refer a player who is logging MLS first team minutes by their initials, but etiquette seems to dictate...) DR was subbed in at the 68th minute and put in 22 minutes to help maintain the 2-0 shutout for LAFC.


Galaxy not suprising at all 
has been a mess all season
No team chemistry, 
Too many chiefs 
Last 2 games before break should give you an idea


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/1/20). home team is listed first.

Albion 0 - LAFC 5 - could be a good weekend for LAFC to play the kids ...
Barca 2 - San Diego Surf
note: this one should be extra spicy. 

MMG - one of the leading goal scorers in the country last year, left SD Surf in 2019-20 (along w/ most but not all of the SD Surf staring XI) for greener pastures. The departure were likely prompted by then SD Surf coach Benoit David leaving SD Surf for LAFC mid season last year.

In MMG's case - now just MG - he left for Barca along w/ two other SD Surf players. However, since about Thanksgiving, it looks like MG is back in SD. 

And per the SD Surf/LAGSD game report, it looks like he put a full 80 in last weekend's 4-0 win over LAGSD (which by the way also has several 2018-19 SD Surf players). 

Looking at Barca game reports, it looks like MMG was in tug of war for start spot/minutes w/ Barca's top goal scorer, YGG, who is averaging almost a goal a game. 

(The caveat on YGG's output is he got seven of those eight in two games against LAUFA (5) and Albion (2). Albion btw, looks like it was MG's last wearing the Barca jersey.

Since MG left Barca, the Barca offense has definitely take a step down. And while MG didn't score against LAGSD, it looks like SD Surf has taken step above the pre-existing trend line. 

One measure of whether or not which MG is a difference maker is that Barca - w/o MG - tied LAGSD 1-1 in late November. In contrast, SD Surf, w/ MG, beat LAGSD 4-0 last weekend. 

In addition, SD Surf, after early troubles, has strong positive trend lines on both sides of the ball and look they're doing a very good job of recovering form. Barca, before MG left, had also been trending positive but that improvement has dropped off since Thanksgiving.

Anyway, bring the popcorn. Should be interesting. (and thanks Husky for bringing the personnel change to light!)

FC Golden State 2 - LAGSD 2
LA Galaxy 3 - Nomads 2 (may pop by to catch some of this match since we'll be in Carson on Saturday...)
Arsenal 0 - Pateadores 2

Strikers 2 - Real So Cal 3 - *match to watch*
note: these teams met twice in September DA Cup play. First match was a 1-1 tie, second match, Strikers got the better of RSC 5-1. Since then, RSC have added a key goal scorer, JR, who has scored three goals in the three games he's played. 

A former LAFC forward, JR likely was the top goal scorer in the country, on a goals scored per 70 minutes played basis, back in 2017-18. 

While he's got a nose for the goal, his defense needs work but RSC has D in spades (but didn't have goal scoring...). 

Should be a fun match to watch.


----------



## Advantage

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this weekend (2/1/20). home team is listed first.
> 
> Albion 0 - LAFC 5 - could be a good weekend for LAFC to play the kids ...
> Barca 2 - San Diego Surf
> note: this one should be extra spicy.
> 
> MMG - one of the leading goal scorers in the country last year, left SD Surf in 2019-20 (along w/ most but not all of the SD Surf staring XI) for greener pastures. The departure were likely prompted by then SD Surf coach Benoit David leaving SD Surf for LAFC mid season last year.
> 
> In MMG's case - now just MG - he left for Barca along w/ two other SD Surf players. However, since about Thanksgiving, it looks like MG is back in SD.
> 
> And per the SD Surf/LAGSD game report, it looks like he put a full 80 in last weekend's 4-0 win over LAGSD (which by the way also has several 2018-19 SD Surf players).
> 
> Looking at Barca game reports, it looks like MMG was in tug of war for start spot/minutes w/ Barca's top goal scorer, YGG, who is averaging almost a goal a game.
> 
> (The caveat on YGG's output is he got seven of those eight in two games against LAUFA (5) and Albion (2). Albion btw, looks like it was MG's last wearing the Barca jersey.
> 
> Since MG left Barca, the Barca offense has definitely take a step down. And while MG didn't score against LAGSD, it looks like SD Surf has taken step above the pre-existing trend line.
> 
> One measure of whether or not which MG is a difference maker is that Barca - w/o MG - tied LAGSD 1-1 in late November. In contrast, SD Surf, w/ MG, beat LAGSD 4-0 last weekend.
> 
> In addition, SD Surf, after early troubles, has strong positive trend lines on both sides of the ball and look they're doing a very good job of recovering form. Barca, before MG left, had also been trending positive but that improvement has dropped off since Thanksgiving.
> 
> Anyway, bring the popcorn. Should be interesting. (and thanks Husky for bringing the personnel change to light!)
> 
> FC Golden State 2 - LAGSD 2
> LA Galaxy 3 - Nomads 2 (may pop by to catch some of this match since we'll be in Carson on Saturday...)
> Arsenal 0 - Pateadores 2
> 
> Strikers 2 - Real So Cal 3 - *match to watch*
> note: these teams met twice in September DA Cup play. First match was a 1-1 tie, second match, Strikers got the better of RSC 5-1. Since then, RSC have added a key goal scorer, JR, who has scored three goals in the three games he's played.
> 
> A former LAFC forward, JR likely was the top goal scorer in the country, on a goals scored per 70 minutes played basis, back in 2017-18.
> 
> While he's got a nose for the goal, his defense needs work but RSC has D in spades (but didn't have goal scoring...).
> 
> Should be a fun match to watch.


MG won’t be able to play against his former team 
DA rule


----------



## Kante

Advantage said:


> MG won’t be able to play against his former team
> DA rule


yup, you're right. smart catch. forgot about the rule. have seen the rule selectively enforced but, in this instance, unlikely MG plays this match.

but still think the match will be spicy with both teams having something to prove. 

btw, complete predict is Barca 2 - SD Surf 1


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (2/1/20). home team is listed first.

predict: Albion 0 - LAFC 5 / *actuals: Albion 0 - LAFC 7*
note: LAFC played two 06s, AW who typically plays w/ the 05s and B. Solares with his first 05 match. 

Question to the group: NJ, who has been one of Albion's strongest players, was not listed in the game report and now shows up w/ 0 games on the team roster. So question, is this just a software glitch or is NJ w/ another team?

predict: Barca 2 - San Diego Surf 1 / *actuals: Barca 2 - San Diego Surf 1*
note: per game report, Barca went up 2-0 in the 1st half. SD Surf got one back late at the 75th minute for the 2-1 final. Barca had three cards in the 2nd half. MG, per USSDA rules for players who transfer, sat out this match. any additional comments on this one? looks like a good match.

predict: FC Golden State 2 - LAGSD 2 / *actuals: FC Golden State 4 - LAGSD 2*
predict: LA Galaxy 3 - Nomads 2 / *actuals: pending*
note: when we left it was 4-0 LAG, playing one man down for some of the 1st half and all of the 2nd half, due to questionable double yellow (first yellow was questionable, second was solid). DR for LAG was the real deal, and JO seemed on form. Nomads looked better but not enough to go toe to toe. anyone have the final score here?

predict: Arsenal 0 - Pateadores 2 / *actuals:  Arsenal 3 - Pateadores 5*
predict: Strikers 2 - Real So Cal 3 / *actuals: Strikers 0 - Real So Cal 2*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/8/20). home teams are listed first.

*SoCal*
San Diego Surf 4 - LAUFA 1
note: SD Surf added MMG back from Barca over the holiday break, and also, evidently, have added NJ from Albion. NJ plays the 6 and is a solid smart player. Had a chance a while back to watch NJ and SD Surf's XG - another solid smart mid - play LAFC for a half. The two of them dominated in the middle and it was pretty impressive. SD Surf is make a move to get back up to the top tier. Will see how it meshes. (and condolences to Albion, the rest of the season is going to be rough.)

Strikers 2 - TFA 4 - *match to watch*
note: Strikers, sans YNT player Steve Francis who is now w/ the OC Blues and SR who went to LAFC is looking pretty ordinary these days. TFA on the other hand, has been solidly improving over the course of the season and is looking more solid than expected after losing the bulk of their starting XI from last year. TFA is solid offensively but way too generous defensively. Strikers have not great trend going on both sides of the ball.

Last time these teams met in late Nov, it was 4-3 Strikers. Even 2-2 at HT but TFA let it get away in the 2h. of note, TFA also gave significant minutes to six 06s that match.  

Strikers secret weapon is that their current coach is the TFA coach from last year. Bring the popcorn.

Arsenal 1 - Albion 1 

LAGSD 4 - Pateadores 4 - *match to watch*
note: Pats seem to be turning a corner a bit. LAGSD needs to get back on track. Sounds like the last match was a bit of a cluster for LAGSD. Be interesting to see who does what in this one. Last match btw these two teams was 3-2 Pats.

Real SoCal 3 - Nomads 1

LAFC 4 - LA Galaxy 1 - *match to watch*
note: normally would do a standalone thread for this match, but 1) this week is busy 2) LA Galaxy just isn't quite there. 

Watched LAG a bit last weekend, and they'v got good players but the overall quality feels less than the sum of the parts. They had a strong 7-1 win against the Nomads, playing w/ 10 for a majority of the match. But, a lot the LAG advantage vs the Nomads was that their individual players were just better/more athletic than the Nomads players, not team play. LAFC, meanwhile, is close to back to their 2017-18 levels of shock and awe. 

Last match between these two teams was 5-0 LAFC, so the algo is predicting a bit of progress but could also see this one getting away from LAG, particularly if LAFC gets going early.

*SoCal Adjacent Match:*
San Jose Earthquakes 2 - De Anza Force 2


----------



## Advantage

Galaxy has been all over the place 
Players leaving ,
New coach mid season trying to figure out 
The team meanwhile,the players might be  losing on another year again  of development 
Hope they get it right for good of the boys
I still see a potential blow out 



strikers vs TFA
TFA picked up 2 players over the break 
Laufa and Galaxy 
Still see it being closer to a tie

I like SD surf for more than 4


----------



## Husky13

OK, how did El Traffico U15 go?

As suspected, SJ Earthquakes defied the algo ….


----------



## R2564952

Husky13 said:


> OK, how did El Traffico U15 go?
> 
> As suspected, SJ Earthquakes defied the algo ….


LAfc controlled possession, bigger & faster boys. Galaxy tried countering. Final score was 1-1

Lafc with penalty (soft foul)
Galaxy striker pressed goalie and clearance rebounded off shin for the tie. 
If this match were to happen 10 times I’d say lafc would win 8 of 10.
Both teams played with intensity all game.
Easy 250 spectators at stands


----------



## chule

Strikers 3 TFA 2 
Strikers controlled the game ,should of been 6-0 easy ,but striker forwards r weak finishers 

Galaxy 1-1 LAFC 
Galaxy looked good  compared to early games  , missed an early PK in the first half  by AR ,also had acouple chances as well as LAFC to win the game at the end


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/8/20). home teams are listed first. a fair amt of good game commentary is above

*SoCal*
predict: San Diego Surf 4 - LAUFA 1 / *actuals: San Diego Surf 3 - LAUFA 0*
note: per the game report, SD Surf got all three goals in the 2h after they subbed in four players including NJ, the recent dmid add from Albion.

predict: Strikers 2 - TFA 4 / *actuals: Strikers 3 - TFA 2*
note: Strikers were up 1-0 at ht and most of the action happened in the 2h. Sounds Strikers managed the game but had trouble getting the ball in the back of the net.

predict: Arsenal 1 - Albion 1 / *actuals: Arsenal 1 - Albion 1*
note: per game report, Arsenal went up first but Albion tied at the whistle.

predict: LAGSD 4 - Pateadores 4 / *actuals: LAGSD 2 - Pateadores 0*
note: solid result by LAGSD. 

predict: Real SoCal 3 - Nomads 1 / *actuals: pending - anyone have the score on this one?*

predict: LAFC 4 - LA Galaxy 1 / actuals: LAFC 1 - LA Galaxy 1
note: sounds like a very good match, and a solid result for LAG. see commentary above for deets.

*SoCal Adjacent Match:*
predict: San Jose Earthquakes 2 - De Anza Force 2 / actuals: San Jose Earthquakes 4 - De Anza Force 0
note: interesting match. last time these teams played it was a 2-2 tie. But, that match was also the last DA Cup match, and SJE was going to finish 2nd to LAFC in DA CUp standings win, lose or draw... 

This time around  SJE is holdin onto a third play-off spot by the hairs on their chinny chin chin, and so, two players who didn't see minutes last match - BGS and GMM - played a full game, and EK and NT saw +40 more minutes each. 

Evidently, it made a difference.


----------



## Futbolero5891

chule said:


> Strikers 3 TFA 2
> Strikers controlled the game ,should of been 6-0 easy ,but striker forwards r weak finishers
> 
> Galaxy 1-1 LAFC
> Galaxy looked good  compared to early games  , missed an early PK in the first half  by AR ,also had acouple chances as well as LAFC to win the game at the end


regarding theTFA vs Strikers game, you are totally right, the game should have been at least 6-0 by the first half. My son plays for TFA and I was present during the game.  TFA’s coach started the game with 5 2006 players. 10 minutes into the second half TFA made some subs and brought in their 2005 players and the game totally shifted and TFA dominated after that. FM (TFA’s leading goal scorer) who was subbed in on the 60th minute was able to tie the game scoring two goals back to back.  Strikers came back 2 minutes before the game ended and scored their third goal. Congrats to Strikers on their win and their coach for a well coached game.


----------



## 66 GTO

chule said:


> Strikers 3 TFA 2
> Strikers controlled the game ,should of been 6-0 easy ,but striker forwards r weak finishers
> 
> I saw a different game. TFA had two clean opportunities in the first 4 minutes of the first half and  had a few after ,
> first half was back and forth with strikers having the better part. First goal from strikers was a deflection on a free kick. 2nd half Strikers dominated and had chances
> until IG and FM came in for TFA then TFA was on them playing on their half including after tfa tied 2-2 TFA was playing on strikers half and had multiple chances to get a lead at that point the game got away from Strikers. 3rd goal was a counter when TFA was going for the win.
> if we go by could of or would of should of
> TFA could had won it at the end or ended with a tie
> but team went for the win and it didnt work out.


----------



## 66 GTO

I saw a different game. TFA had two clean opportunities in the first 4 minutes of the first half and  had a few after , 
first half was back and forth with strikers having the better part. First goal from strikers was a deflection on a free kick. 2nd half Strikers dominated and had chances
until IG and FM came in for TFA then TFA was on them playing on their half including after tfa tied 2-2 TFA was playing on strikers half and had multiple chances to get a lead at that point the game got away from Strikers. 3rd goal was a counter when TFA was going for the win.
if we go by could of or would of should of
TFA could had won it at the end or ended with a tie 
but team went for the win and it didnt work out.


----------



## Huttrick3

66 GTO said:


> I saw a different game. TFA had two clean opportunities in the first 4 minutes of the first half and  had a few after ,
> first half was back and forth with strikers having the better part. First goal from strikers was a deflection on a free kick. 2nd half Strikers dominated and had chances
> until IG and FM came in for TFA then TFA was on them playing on their half including after tfa tied 2-2 TFA was playing on strikers half and had multiple chances to get a lead at that point the game got away from Strikers. 3rd goal was a counter when TFA was going for the win.
> if we go by could of or would of should of
> TFA could had won it at the end or ended with a tie
> but team went for the win and it didnt work out.


TFA's #10 plays high school soccer, and didn't play last two DA games.  I wonder if that affected their last couple games...


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this weekend (2/22). home teams are listed first.

*SoCal*
Albion 1 - FC Golden State 3

Strikers 0 - LAFC 4

TFA 2 - San Diego Surf 3 - *match to watch*
note: SD Surf have MG back now and NJ has come over from Albion. Always take a couple of games to incorporate folks bt will be interesting to see XG and NJ working in the midfield w/ MG up top. Plus, TFA, with how much they play their 06s up is always a little difficult to accurately predict. Should be a a fun match to watch.

Pateadores 1 - Barca 6

LAGSD 1 - Real Salt Lake 4

FC Golden State 1 - Barca 3

Real SoCal 1 - LA Galaxy 2 - *match to watch*
note: LAG seems like has started to turn some things around. Their defense in particular has improved since the holiday break, with three shutouts in their last six games. The LAG offense also looks better but it's harder to tell if this is a definite trend. Meanwhile RSC is just coming off a 0-1 loss to the Nomads, a team LAG beat 7-1 playing most of the match w/ only ten players. The Algo might be being a little generous to RSC ...

Nomads 1 - Real Salt Lake 4

*SoCal Adjacent*
Breakers 0 - Seattle Sounders 10 (hey seattle, play the kids!) (breakers, it's just going to be one of those weekends. hang tough guys)

SVSA 1 - Portland Timbers 2 - *match to watch*

Ballistic 1 - Sacramento Republic 5

Breakers 0 - Portland Timbers 7 (hey Portland, play the kids!) 

SVSA 0 - Seattle Sounders 3


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this weekend (2/22). home teams are listed first.

*SoCal*
predict: Albion 1 - FC Golden State 3 *actuals: Albion 0 - FC Golden State 4*

predict: Strikers 0 - LAFC 4 *actuals: Strikers 1 - LAFC 2*
note: per the game report, LAFC looks like they were at about 2/3's strength. DR was not rostered, RW was rostered but sat out, NL was rostered but sat out, DC was subbed in at ht, TB and JV played 18. Any additional comments or insight on this one? Either here or DM.

predict: TFA 2 - San Diego Surf 3 *actuals: TFA 2 - San Diego Surf 4*
note: does anyone have commentary or insight on this one? a particularly interested to hear how SD Surf's recent roster adds are panning out. Either here or via dm.

predict: Pateadores 1 - Barca 6 *actuals: Pateadores 0 - Barca 5*

predict: LAGSD 1 - Real Salt Lake 4 *actuals: LAGSD 0 - Real Salt Lake 1 (thx! for the info)*
note: LAGSD was missing their leading scorer who was up at the West u14 NDP regional camp

predict: FC Golden State 1 - Barca 3 *actuals: FC Golden State 4 - Barca 2*
note: per game report, BR was not rostered for Barca and BM was rostered but sat out. This one started fast with five goals total scored between the two teams but then settled down in the 2nd half. anyone have more insights/commentary on this match?

predict: Real SoCal 1 - LA Galaxy 2 *actuals: Real SoCal 2 - LA Galaxy 4*
note: LAG looked strong, and their starting midfield dominated. RSC defended and had some chances on the counter but overall the match looked a lot like an early round Carabao Cup match where a premier league team is playing a championship or league one team. 

To be fair, RSC had a good oppty to tie it around the 54th minute after which LAG quickly countered for a goal, and that momentum swing was a tough break for RSC. LAG's new right wing looks solid, and again, their starting midfield was textbook and controlled the game until subs were made.

LAG subbed at the 57th minute, including subbing 2 of 3 starting mids. RSC followed at the 60th minute with a line change of five subs. After the subs, LAG was not nearly as clean in the middle, and RSC started to get more opptys punting the ball thru to the forward.

Net net, LAG looked solid and it will be interesting to see if they can keep up the forward progress they've made since the holiday break. Allowing RSC two goals was probably a step backward for the LAG defense. 

RSC has a lot of big bodies but were just outplayed, particularly in the first 60 minutes when it was starters vs starters. And the match could have easily been 6-0 if LAG had been able to better capitalize on their possession in RSC's final third.

LAG was missing four starters including JO who has six goals in seven games, and played an 06 a full 80 at outside back. RSC recently added AR from the Barcelona CA Premier club to their team roster but he was not available to play in this match.

predict: Nomads 1 - Real Salt Lake 4 *actuals: Nomads 3 - Real Salt Lake 3*
note: per game report, RSL scored two in the first half for a 2-0 lead at ht. However, RSL gave up an own goal at the 53rd minute, and after that it looks like the Nomads may have had more control of the game scoring at the 64th minute to tie and a late goal to briefly go ahead 3-2. RSL managed to tie it after for a 3-3 result. This one's interesting given that RSL field a solid starting XI. Does anyone have additional commentary or insight? either here or via dm?

*SoCal Adjacent*
predict: Breakers 0 - Seattle Sounders 10 *actuals: Breakers 0 - Seattle Sounder 14* 
note: per the game report, Seattle did *not* play the kids, playing no 06s but starting two 04s... Really, Seattle, really? 

predict: SVSA 1 - Portland Timbers 2 *actuals: SVSA 1 - Portland Timbers 1*

predict: Ballistic 1 - Sacramento Republic 5 *actuals: Ballistic 2 - Sacramento Republic 1*
note: per the game report, the only caveat to this match is that Sac Republic's LL, who is tied w/ AV as Sac's leading scorer, came on at the 46th minute. Other than that, this looks like solid asterisk free win for Ballistic. KS for Ballistic was too much for Sac early with a double by the 25th minute and Ballistic kept SAC's AV, their other leading scorer, contained for the duration of the match.

predict: Breakers 0 - Portland Timbers 7 *actuals: Breakers 0 - Portland Timbers 6*
note: per the game report, Portland, in sharp and striking contrast to Seattle, played five 06s the full 80. And did not play any 04s. 

predict: SVSA 0 - Seattle Sounders 3 *actuals: SVSA 0 - Seattle Sounders 5*


----------



## Husky13

Kante said:


> predict: Breakers 0 - Portland Timbers 7 *actuals: Breakers 0 - Portland Timbers 6*
> note: per the game report, Portland, in sharp and striking contrast to Seattle, played five 06s the full 80. And did not play any 04s.


The Sounders 06's were at the West Regional ID camp.  These comments were off base, a quick glance at the game report does not tell you what happened or what the coaches did or did not try to do ….


----------



## numero15

hey guys...
anyone know how the u15 playoffs/standings are structured?  for example...if you look Barca has a 2.0 pts/gm while Weston has a 1.8 pts/gm. Weston is identified as a playoff team while Barca isn't.

is there a set number of teams per division determined (ie 4 teams from one division and 3 from from another)


----------



## Husky13

It definitely seems a bit random to me in terms of playoff spots per division.  If anyone can reconcile why the Frontier Division gets 3 playoff spots (out of 13 teams), while the Mid-America Division gets 4 playoff spots (out of 13 teams), and the Northeast Division gets 3 playoff spots (out of 14 teams), please feel free to educate us.

It clearly isn't simply based on points/game across all divisions.


----------



## Advantage

Congrats TFA for getting u17 expansion for next season


----------



## 3leches

Advantage said:


> Congrats TFA for getting u17 expansion for next season


Did TFA make the announcement ? Good for them


----------



## Advantage

announcement should be coming soon


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this coming weekend (2/29). home teams are listed first. Some good matches coming up. 

In other news, sounds like USSDA informed clubs last week if they will receive new age groups for 2020-21. So far, only news that's public is that TFA will get u17 (congrats!)in 2020-21. If there's any other news form any other clubs, am 1000% sure that folks are interested.

Here's predicts:

Real Salt Lake 1 - LAFC 2 - *match to watch*
note: last match was also LAFC 2-1 but RSL's YNT callup - JB - wasn't rostered for the match. saw a bit of the match last time around, and two cents is that RSL's mid was more than a little soft w/o JB and that they need to get the ball more up to the right wing who can be a handful. hopefully, JB's back. should be a fun match to watch. will be following this one closely.

Strikers 2 - LA Galaxy 3 - *match to watch*
note: LAG has had a turnaround since the holiday break, but their defensive improvement has seemed to have dissipated in the last two games. Saw the match vs RSC last week, for example,, and there's no way LAG should have given RSC as many opportunities as they did. Even though LAG dominated for large parts, RSC could have easily tied the match 2-2 at one point, and then it would have been anyone's game.The 1v1 defending was a particular gap for LAG. The upside for LAG was that their mid was dominant, and DR is definitely starting to feel it. And while the LAG offense has been trending in the right direction, LAG needs better finishing. Hopefully, JO is back for this match.

On the other hand, the Strikers are, well, just OK. Aside from an early in the season five goal performance vs RSC, the Striker's offense is clearly missing SR (who went to LAFC for the 2019-20 season and is averaging 1.2 goals per match) and the Striker's defense is trending pretty generous. Honestly, would have though that the Algo would have LAG as bigger favorites int his match. In any case, should be a fun match to watch. 

Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State 4

Nomads 3 - TFA 3 - *match to watch*
note: ah, the Nomads. always like to see teams surprise, and the Nomads pulled one off last week with a come from behind 3-3 tie vs RSL. The previous week, the Nomads put away a tidy 1-0 win over RSC. However, the week before that, the Nomads were shellacked 7-1 by LAG, who played the game mostly w/ 10 men. Saw most of that match, and the Nomads just looked over matched athletically across the board. So one week the Nomads lose 1-7 to a ten man LAG squad, and two week later they tie a mostly full strength RSL squad that beat that same LAG squad 3-1. So what gives? 

The Nomads have been trending in the right direction defensively since about mid-October, and occasionally they get some goals. Will be interesting to see if they can build on last week's result against TFA

TFA, by almost all anecdotal accounts, is a solid team. Haven't had a chance to see them but have heard that comment from multiple opposing team parents. Looking at the numbers, TFA, aside from 0-2 loss to RSL, have been trending strongly positive on the offensive side of the ball since late Sept. Defensively, however, they're a different story, and have been trending in the wrong direction since Sept. 

TFA's x factor is how many 06s they play. Sometimes these 06s score key goals and give TFA an edge. In other matches, mostly against BFS teams, not so much. Also, there's starting to be some rumblings from 05 families about PT. With TFA getting u17 for 2020-21, will be interesting to see how they manage all this thru the rest of the season. It can be a delicate balance. 

In any case, should be a fun match to watch and a good challenge for the Nomads to keep things going in the right direction.

LAUFA 2 - Arsenal 1


----------



## focomoso

Advantage said:


> Congrats TFA for getting u17 expansion for next season


Do we know if LA Surf got U15 (or where we might find out)?


----------



## BJ18

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this coming weekend (2/29). home teams are listed first. Some good matches coming up.
> 
> In other news, sounds like USSDA informed clubs last week if they will receive new age groups for 2020-21. So far, only news that's public is that TFA will get u17 (congrats!)in 2020-21. If there's any other news form any other clubs, am 1000% sure that folks are interested.
> 
> Here's predicts:
> 
> Real Salt Lake 1 - LAFC 2 - *match to watch*
> note: last match was also LAFC 2-1 but RSL's YNT callup - JB - wasn't rostered for the match. saw a bit of the match last time around, and two cents is that RSL's mid was more than a little soft w/o JB and that they need to get the ball more up to the right wing who can be a handful. hopefully, JB's back. should be a fun match to watch. will be following this one closely.
> 
> Strikers 2 - LA Galaxy 3 - *match to watch*
> note: LAG has had a turnaround since the holiday break, but their defensive improvement has seemed to have dissipated in the last two games. Saw the match vs RSC last week, for example,, and there's no way LAG should have given RSC as many opportunities as they did. Even though LAG dominated for large parts, RSC could have easily tied the match 2-2 at one point, and then it would have been anyone's game.The 1v1 defending was a particular gap for LAG. The upside for LAG was that their mid was dominant, and DR is definitely starting to feel it. And while the LAG offense has been trending in the right direction, LAG needs better finishing. Hopefully, JO is back for this match.
> 
> On the other hand, the Strikers are, well, just OK. Aside from an early in the season five goal performance vs RSC, the Striker's offense is clearly missing SR (who went to LAFC for the 2019-20 season and is averaging 1.2 goals per match) and the Striker's defense is trending pretty generous. Honestly, would have though that the Algo would have LAG as bigger favorites int his match. In any case, should be a fun match to watch.
> 
> Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State 4
> 
> Nomads 3 - TFA 3 - *match to watch*
> note: ah, the Nomads. always like to see teams surprise, and the Nomads pulled one off last week with a come from behind 3-3 tie vs RSL. The previous week, the Nomads put away a tidy 1-0 win over RSC. However, the week before that, the Nomads were shellacked 7-1 by LAG, who played the game mostly w/ 10 men. Saw most of that match, and the Nomads just looked over matched athletically across the board. So one week the Nomads lose 1-7 to a ten man LAG squad, and two week later they tie a mostly full strength RSL squad that beat that same LAG squad 3-1. So what gives?
> 
> The Nomads have been trending in the right direction defensively since about mid-October, and occasionally they get some goals. Will be interesting to see if they can build on last week's result against TFA
> 
> TFA, by almost all anecdotal accounts, is a solid team. Haven't had a chance to see them but have heard that comment from multiple opposing team parents. Looking at the numbers, TFA, aside from 0-2 loss to RSL, have been trending strongly positive on the offensive side of the ball since late Sept. Defensively, however, they're a different story, and have been trending in the wrong direction since Sept.
> 
> TFA's x factor is how many 06s they play. Sometimes these 06s score key goals and give TFA an edge. In other matches, mostly against BFS teams, not so much. Also, there's starting to be some rumblings from 05 families about PT. With TFA getting u17 for 2020-21, will be interesting to see how they manage all this thru the rest of the season. It can be a delicate balance.
> 
> In any case, should be a fun match to watch and a good challenge for the Nomads to keep things going in the right direction.
> 
> LAUFA 2 - Arsenal 1


5-0 LAFC over RSL


----------



## Husky13

BJ18 said:


> 5-0 LAFC over RSL


Jeesh - nothing wrong with LAFC this weekend.  RSL, on the other hand ….


----------



## mid10

numero15 said:


> hey guys...
> anyone know how the u15 playoffs/standings are structured?  for example...if you look Barca has a 2.0 pts/gm while Weston has a 1.8 pts/gm. Weston is identified as a playoff team while Barca isn't.
> 
> is there a set number of teams per division determined (ie 4 teams from one division and 3 from from another)


 


2019-20 Boys U-15 Playoff Qualification:

A total of 32 teams qualify for the U-15 playoffs. In addition to the 24 Auto Qualifiers, the remaining 8 playoff wildcard qualifiers will come from regular season standings based on points per game


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (2/29). home teams are listed first. some teams made statements this weekend...

predict: Real Salt Lake 1 - LAFC 2 *actuals: Real Salt Lake 0 - LAFC 5*
note: per the game report, for RSL, JB played the full 80, newly minted USYNT camp call-ups DL and MV (congrats to both btw) were, respectively, subbed in at the 60th minute and subbed out at the 65th minute. on LAFC's side, their new YNT camp call-ups, DR and BM (congrats!) played the full 80 while RW who called into the most recent u15 amp and went to Poland w/ the u15 ynt, was not rostered. 

Despite the final result, it looks like it was relatively tight thru the first half, with LAFC getting one early but then RSL holding them off for the rest fo the half for 0-1 scoreline at ht. 2nd half was a different story. SR started the 2h scoring early for LAFC w/ a goal at the 42nd minute, and then it was downhill from there w/ SR getting his double at the 53rd minute and then two more late goals by LAFC in the final ten minutes. 

predict: Strikers 2 - LA Galaxy 3 *actuals: Strikers 1 - LA Galaxy 5*
note: The LAG resurgence continued this last weekend with a lopsided win over the Strikers, and five different players scoring for LAG (nice ball distribution there mids). per the game report, LAG had two in the first ten minutes for 2-0 lead going into ht. Strikers got one back early int he second half to make it 1-2 for about 15 minutes, and then LAG scored three more over the course of the rest of the second half. 

predict: Pateadores 1 - FC Golden State 4 *actuals: Pateadores 2 - FC Golden State 3*
note: decent performance by Pats against a tough FCG team

predict: Nomads 3 - TFA 3 actuals: Nomads 1 - TFA 0
note: lately, these guys have been the little engine that could. not taking away their progress at all, just saying that it is unexpected but good to see. per the game report, DO got one in for the Nomads at the 22nd minute and then the Nomads held on tight for the win vs TFA.

with shockingly consistent defensive improvement since their 0-4 loss to the Strikers in mid October, the Nomads are finding ways to get good results against some very good teams for the last three weeks. looking forward to seeing them continue, but heads-up, the word may be getting out. 

It's Socal so it doesn't get easier, and next week is a rematch vs RSC who are probably slightly pissed off (pardon my french) about their previous match vs the Nomads. Will be looking forward to seeing how that one goes. Potential is doing something once. Talent is doing something repeatedly.

predict: LAUFA 2 - Arsenal 1 actuals: *pending - does anyone have the score here?*


----------



## Kante

here's predicts for this coming weekend (3/7). home team is listed first.

Real Salt Lake 3 - Strikers 1

San Diego Surf 1 - LAFC 2 - *match to watch*
note: last time these teams met in a Sept DA Cup match, by most accounts, SD Surf bunkered and played pretty cynically. But, it worked, and SD Surf got a 0-0 tie. The context is that the bulk of SD Surf's starting XI had chosen to go elsewhere for 2019-20, and SD Surf was in a pretty heavy duty rebuild mode. 

Since then, SD Surf coaching staff have guided a pretty remarkable offensive improvement trend while maintaining solid defense. In addition, MG has returned from Barca and NJ has moved over from Albion. It's hard to tell what the impact will be of these recent adds, but by any measure, MG is a handful up top and, for Albion, NJ was their engine in the middle, and likely will be highly complementary to XG. 

At the top of The Algo's early Xmas list, any pointers to video of this match? _Pretty please_.

Here's the charts on SD Surf's progress over time this season.

*SD Surf Offense:
I*mprovement over time has accounted for 57% of SD Surf's better offensive performance, which is pretty remarkable. However, the caveat is that, looking at the trend line, they may be peaking out at +40%.

**

*SD Surf Defense:*
Defensively, SD Surf has been pretty consistent, on average, allowing -28% fewer goals than their opponents typically score, over course of the season, not minding one poor D performance against SJ Quakes early in the season.



Nomads 1 - Real SoCal 2 - match to watch
note: The Nomads have been finding ways to get good results over the last three games, which includes a recent 1-0 win over RSC. Should be a fun one to watch, w/ RSC traveling down to San Diego to try and get some points back from the Nomads. (Been struggling w/ the right metaphor for how the Nomads have been playing the last several games, and am open to constructive suggestions...)

Pateadores 3 - Albion 1
LA Galaxy 4 - TFA 2
FC Golden State 5 - LAUFA 1 - *play the kids! (don't get to say this a lot w/ FCG, but come one guys, play the kids!)*
Arsenal 0 - Barca Academy 3


----------



## BJ18

Kante said:


> here's predicts for this coming weekend (3/7). home team is listed first.
> 
> Real Salt Lake 3 - Strikers 1
> 
> San Diego Surf 1 - LAFC 2 - *match to watch*
> note: last time these teams met in a Sept DA Cup match, by most accounts, SD Surf bunkered and played pretty cynically. But, it worked, and SD Surf got a 0-0 tie. The context is that the bulk of SD Surf's starting XI had chosen to go elsewhere for 2019-20, and SD Surf was in a pretty heavy duty rebuild mode.
> 
> Since then, SD Surf coaching staff have guided a pretty remarkable offensive improvement trend while maintaining solid defense. In addition, MG has returned from Barca and NJ has moved over from Albion. It's hard to tell what the impact will be of these recent adds, but by any measure, MG is a handful up top and, for Albion, NJ was their engine in the middle, and likely will be highly complementary to XG.
> 
> At the top of The Algo's early Xmas list, any pointers to video of this match? _Pretty please_.
> 
> Here's the charts on SD Surf's progress over time this season.
> 
> *SD Surf Offense:
> I*mprovement over time has accounted for 57% of SD Surf's better offensive performance, which is pretty remarkable. However, the caveat is that, looking at the trend line, they may be peaking out at +40%.
> 
> *View attachment 6560*
> 
> *SD Surf Defense:*
> Defensively, SD Surf has been pretty consistent, on average, allowing -28% fewer goals than their opponents typically score, over course of the season, not minding one poor D performance against SJ Quakes early in the season.
> 
> View attachment 6561
> 
> Nomads 1 - Real SoCal 2 - match to watch
> note: The Nomads have been finding ways to get good results over the last three games, which includes a recent 1-0 win over RSC. Should be a fun one to watch, w/ RSC traveling down to San Diego to try and get some points back from the Nomads. (Been struggling w/ the right metaphor for how the Nomads have been playing the last several games, and am open to constructive suggestions...)
> 
> Pateadores 3 - Albion 1
> LA Galaxy 4 - TFA 2
> FC Golden State 5 - LAUFA 1 - *play the kids! (don't get to say this a lot w/ FCG, but come one guys, play the kids!)*
> Arsenal 0 - Barca Academy 3


Surf 4 LAFC 1


----------



## Kante

BJ18 said:


> Surf 4 LAFC 1


Got it. Thx. Any commentary/insights?


----------



## Kante

Ad an fyi, the u15 YNT camp is going on thru 3/8, and LAFC is missing 3 starters because of that.


----------



## Benjamin gomez

Kante said:


> Got it. Thx. Any commentary/insights?


Great strategy from SURF Coach 
All the players from SURF  look pretty good...


----------



## Kante

Benjamin gomez said:


> Great strategy from SURF Coach
> All the players from SURF  look pretty good...


Details? Wouldn't normally push on it, but this was a big game for SoCal. What was great about it?


----------



## Benjamin gomez

Kante said:


> Details? Wouldn't normally push on it, but this was a big game for SoCal. What was great about it?


Having there normal strikers playing on the wings
Everyone played pretty good...
LAFC was not expecting
But Terron was great this weekend.....


----------



## chule

Great win for Surf , no excuses Lafc ,it means nothing not having 3 playersdo to YNT  for them , all they do is recrut the best players around , Take ur lost !!


----------



## Emilio Castro

chule said:


> Great win for Surf , no excuses Lafc ,it means nothing not having 3 playersdo to YNT  for them , all they do is recrut the best players around , Take ur lost !!


I agree with you partially. LAFC has enough players to make two solid teams, no excuse for 3 absents, no way. 
Yes, good win for Surf. But, Surf really does not play soccer. they just play 100% looking for their forwards and now with Miles back, well the long ball style gets stronger. 
It will be nice by Kante to make an analysis and eventually a report of how many times Surf plays off the back vs times just kicking all balls over the head forward. one thing is winning the score, another very different is wining the game.


----------



## chule

Strikers 2 - 0 RSL  , great win for strikers !!


----------



## Kante

chule said:


> Strikers 2 - 0 RSL  , great win for strikers !!


Thx!


----------



## Bomar

Nomads and Real SoCal tied 2-2


----------



## Socal Futbol

Great game for SD Surf. Not sure about the long ball comments. Surf pressured defensively as a whole, and played a very tight game. LAFC (playing out the back) were caught swinging the ball back and forth several times with nowhere to go.  Props to LAFC though they always bring a good competitive game and players always play with passion.


----------



## Kante

Bomar said:


> Nomads and Real SoCal tied 2-2


Thx!


----------



## Patandpats

Socal Futbol said:


> Great game for SD Surf. Not sure about the long ball comments. Surf pressured defensively as a whole, and played a very tight game. LAFC (playing out the back) were caught swinging the ball back and forth several times with nowhere to go.  Props to LAFC though they always bring a good competitive game and players always play with passion.


Watch Liverpool play.  Do they play out of the back all day? Hell no. They press and play direct to their fast forwards.  Would anybody call that not playing soccer? I get why possession is taught, but if the best way to win a game is to play direct then hell yeah, play that way.


----------



## Husky13

Emilio Castro said:


> But, Surf really does not play soccer. they just play 100% looking for their forwards and now with Miles back, well the long ball style gets stronger.


Last year, Surf played the best possession soccer of anyone in the country that I had seen.  They were patient, worked the ball around for the higher percentage shot, lots of communication, always looking for the numbers advantage.  Sure, they scored some goals with breakaways from midfield, but I thought of them as the opposite of a long-ball team.  I know they lost their head coach and several players, but did they really change their approach 180 degrees?  Is that an accurate characterization?


----------



## Kante

here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (3/7). home team is listed first. some interesting results. btw, It's National Clint Dempsey Day. Here's a quick tribute to Deuce. That goal vs Juventus got him on the map. Twas a thing of beauty. 






predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - Strikers 1 actuals: Real Salt Lake 0 - Strikers 2 (thx chule!)
*note:* Solid result for Strikers. RSL was missing three top players at the u15 ynt camp. However, RSL also seems to be in little bit of a freefall. Even including the three players at camp, RSL has been on steep declining trend/step down on both sides of the ball since Valentine's Day (i.e. since the GA Cup). not sure what's up, but RSL seems like they need a course correction.

Here's RSL's Goal Differential % chart:



predict: San Diego Surf 1 - LAFC 2  actuals: San Diego Surf 4 - LAFC 1
*note: *so to repeat from an earlier post, at the top of The Algo's early Xmas list, any pointers to video of this match? _Pretty please_.

Lots of discussion on this match. it looks like, other than the score, the game report is incorrect - eg, game report says that neither team subbed at all and have heard from multiple folks that that's accurate. So, will go from when goals were scored and what folks have said for sources...

per game report, LAFC scored early w/ SR putting one in at the 7th minute. But then, it sounds like TW for SD Surf had himself a game with an early hat trick (for context, only one other player has scored more than one goal on the LAFC 05s in USSDA games across all matches played...) and that is no mean feat. per game report, it looks like SD Surf got into LAFC early and TW's goals all came in a ten minute period early in the first half. MG contributed the other SD Surf goal in the second half.

It sounds like SD Surf came out in a 4-4-2 with TW on the left left mid/wing and MG on the right mid/wing. Basically, SD Surf making LAFC pick their poison. Plus it sounds like SD Surf drilled the 4-4-2 enough that both TW and MG did a good job on pinching in to defend when LAFC had the ball. Which is where the 4-4-2 can fall short.

In addition, it sounds like SD Surf consciously maintained a high line to take away LAFC passing options, and also kept the LAFC 6 under pressure. and, if this is the case, then SD Surf backline also did a good job of taking away the long ball option to go over the top.

So folks, there's the roadmap to beating LAFC. But you need two strong wings to pull it off and a lot of discipline across the team. Also, am not sure how SD Surf's game plan work with RW and DR are available for LAFC. Given the comments, can completely see where RW and DR for LAFc could have made a lot of difference.

An additional quick note/item to chew on:

SD Surf has always leveraged MG, in particular to draw defensive attention/open things up, and absolutely have historically put the ball long to him when they needed a goal but they also have played some good soccer. 

Watched the West regional camp last year and when SD Surf had their full contingent - nine players (?) - the southwest group dominated in the scrimmages. But, when even a couple of Surf players were not on the field, it broke down a bit. 

Point being, SD Surf clearly has a really good system, and very solid tactical coaching, but the flip side of that coin is that folks - maybe rightly/maybe wrongly - discount the individual Surf players because of the strength of the system and there may be some merit to this.
______

Any other comments on how the respective midfields did, either here or via DM?

predict: Nomads 1 - Real SoCal 2  *actuals:* Nomads 2 - Real SoCal 2 
*note: *Nomads continue to get results. fun to see. looking forward to seeing the game report on this one.

predict: Pateadores 3 - Albion 1 *actuals:* Pateadores 5 - Albion 0
*note:* looks like it's going to be a long 2 1/2 months thru the rest of the season for Albion

predict: LA Galaxy 4 - TFA 2  *actuals:* LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 0
*note: *another solid results from LAG as they continue the defensively led resurgence (four shut-outs in last nine matches including GA Cup) since Thanksgiving

predict: FC Golden State 5 - LAUFA 1 actuals: FC Golden State 2 - LAUFA 1
*note: *FCG did play one 06, and he got the winning goal. solid match by LAUFA and they beat The Algo handily. 0-0 at ht. FCG went up 1-0 early in 2h. LAUFA tied it at the 58th minute, but FCG won late on the 06s's goal.


----------



## Emilio Castro

Kante said:


> here's predicts vs actuals for this last weekend (3/7). home team is listed first. some interesting results. btw, It's National Clint Dempsey Day. Here's a quick tribute to Deuce. That goal vs Juventus got him on the map. Twas a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> predict: Real Salt Lake 3 - Strikers 1 actuals: Real Salt Lake 0 - Strikers 2 (thx chule!)
> *note:* Solid result for Strikers. RSL was missing three top players at the u15 ynt camp. However, RSL also seems to be in little bit of a freefall. Even including the three players at camp, RSL has been on steep declining trend/step down on both sides of the ball since Valentine's Day (i.e. since the GA Cup). not sure what's up, but RSL seems like they need a course correction.
> 
> Here's RSL's Goal Differential % chart:
> 
> View attachment 6586
> 
> predict: San Diego Surf 1 - LAFC 2  actuals: San Diego Surf 4 - LAFC 1
> *note: *so to repeat from an earlier post, at the top of The Algo's early Xmas list, any pointers to video of this match? _Pretty please_.
> 
> Lots of discussion on this match. it looks like, other than the score, the game report is incorrect - eg, game report says that neither team subbed at all and have heard from multiple folks that that's accurate. So, will go from when goals were scored and what folks have said for sources...
> 
> per game report, LAFC scored early w/ SR putting one in at the 7th minute. But then, it sounds like TW for SD Surf had himself a game with an early hat trick (for context, only one other player has scored more than one goal on the LAFC 05s in USSDA games across all matches played...) and that is no mean feat. per game report, it looks like SD Surf got into LAFC early and TW's goals all came in a ten minute period early in the first half. MG contributed the other SD Surf goal in the second half.
> 
> It sounds like SD Surf came out in a 4-4-2 with TW on the left left mid/wing and MG on the right mid/wing. Basically, SD Surf making LAFC pick their poison. Plus it sounds like SD Surf drilled the 4-4-2 enough that both TW and MG did a good job on pinching in to defend when LAFC had the ball. Which is where the 4-4-2 can fall short.
> 
> In addition, it sounds like SD Surf consciously maintained a high line to take away LAFC passing options, and also kept the LAFC 6 under pressure. and, if this is the case, then SD Surf backline also did a good job of taking away the long ball option to go over the top.
> 
> So folks, there's the roadmap to beating LAFC. But you need two strong wings to pull it off and a lot of discipline across the team. Also, am not sure how SD Surf's game plan work with RW and DR are available for LAFC. Given the comments, can completely see where RW and DR for LAFc could have made a lot of difference.
> 
> An additional quick note/item to chew on:
> 
> SD Surf has always leveraged MG, in particular to draw defensive attention/open things up, and absolutely have historically put the ball long to him when they needed a goal but they also have played some good soccer.
> 
> Watched the West regional camp last year and when SD Surf had their full contingent - nine players (?) - the southwest group dominated in the scrimmages. But, when even a couple of Surf players were not on the field, it broke down a bit.
> 
> Point being, SD Surf clearly has a really good system, and very solid tactical coaching, but the flip side of that coin is that folks - maybe rightly/maybe wrongly - discount the individual Surf players because of the strength of the system and there may be some merit to this.
> ______
> 
> Any other comments on how the respective midfields did, either here or via DM?
> 
> predict: Nomads 1 - Real SoCal 2  *actuals:* Nomads 2 - Real SoCal 2
> *note: *Nomads continue to get results. fun to see. looking forward to seeing the game report on this one.
> 
> predict: Pateadores 3 - Albion 1 *actuals:* Pateadores 5 - Albion 0
> *note:* looks like it's going to be a long 2 1/2 months thru the rest of the season for Albion
> 
> predict: LA Galaxy 4 - TFA 2  *actuals:* LA Galaxy 2 - TFA 0
> *note: *another solid results from LAG as they continue the defensively led resurgence (four shut-outs in last nine matches including GA Cup) since Thanksgiving
> 
> predict: FC Golden State 5 - LAUFA 1 actuals: FC Golden State 2 - LAUFA 1
> *note: *FCG did play one 06, and he got the winning goal. solid match by LAUFA and they beat The Algo handily. 0-0 at ht. FCG went up 1-0 early in 2h. LAUFA tied it at the 58th minute, but FCG won late on the 06s's goal.


FCGS vs LAUFA 
one of the best game we've had. both teams fought up to the end. we missed a pk and few good shots on 1st half. laufas keeper is really good. they missed few good chances too.
2nd half was with the same intensity, we scored on a counterattack play. 
laufa scored back on another counterattack. we finally scored towards the end, but both teams never stopped playing. it was a good game.


----------



## Kante

Emilio Castro said:


> FCGS vs LAUFA
> one of the best game we've had. both teams fought up to the end. we missed a pk and few good shots on 1st half. laufas keeper is really good. they missed few good chances too.
> 2nd half was with the same intensity, we scored on a counterattack play.
> laufa scored back on another counterattack. we finally scored towards the end, but both teams never stopped playing. it was a good game.


good stuff. thx!


----------



## Emilio Castro

Patandpats said:


> Watch Liverpool play.  Do they play out of the back all day? Hell no. They press and play direct to their fast forwards.  Would anybody call that not playing soccer? I get why possession is taught, but if the best way to win a game is to play direct then hell yeah, play that way.


well, you are making a bad comparison. liverpool plays to please the audience and generate money. our system is to try to develop players in all field positions. remember the meaning of DA.


----------



## Kante

been a while since there's been a post here.

not sure how things will sort themselves out going forward, but saw some news and wanted to see if anyone has insight or comments.

Real Salt Lake has been making a point of announcing new signings and now - potentially - has some significant 05 SoCal - particularly SD - presence on their incoming u17.

Here's who's new to RSL from SoCal so far:

1. Gabriel Enriquez (San Ysidro) - previously Barca and SD Surf
2. Terron Williams (Lemon Grove) - previously SD Surf and Albion

Here's who RSL already had from SoCal (not sure who will be back):

3. Diego Lopez (San Diego) - previously SD Surf and LAFC
4. Jesse Lopez (Chula Vista) - previously Chula Vista FC 
5. Ramses Martinez (San Ysidro) - previously SD Surf and Albion
6. Marcus Vazquez (Goleta) - previously Santa Barbara SC
7. Etha Zamora (Carslbad) - previously SD Surf

Couple of questions:

1) on a scale of $1 to $10m, how bummed will SD Surf be in about 5-10 years be that there aren't US domestic training and solidarity payments?

2) Are all these players coming to RSL via RSL's scouting contract w/ The Soccer Syndicate?

3) How many of the current RSL SoCal players - #3 thru #7 - will make the step up to RSL's u17 team? (for reference, in 2019-20, RSL rostered nine 2004 players who started, on average, about 2/3's of the time for RSL)


----------

